# Post your *Outfit of the Day*!



## Swanky

Please post your outfit for the day!!

Previous thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-for-today-434840.html


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yay!
Going to dinner with my love:





DVF dress, Givenchy booties, Balenciaga jacket & bag.
p.s. taking pics at night is really hard!


----------



## initialed

^Hot look!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath


----------



## sailornep5

i_love_yorkie said:


> f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath



How adorable is that!  So girly...I'm such a sucker for polka dots and crinoline!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I must participate in this thread... I just love seeing other peoples styles and the
different looks they come up with...

BTW, *i_love_yorkie *-very cute & girly...


----------



## -Annette-

I usually post in the plus size thread, but I just wanna be part of page 1 for once hah






]


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## jclr

-Annette- said:


> I usually post in the plus size thread, but I just wanna be part of page 1 for once hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



*Annette*, I've seen your posts in the other thread; you wear your clothes really well.  I especially liked the striped dress you wore recently. You should post here more often!


----------



## jclr

i_love_yorkie said:


> f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath



*Yorkie*, this is so whimsical.  How creative using a tutu.


----------



## jclr

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yay!
> Going to dinner with my love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF dress, Givenchy booties, Balenciaga jacket & bag.
> p.s. taking pics at night is really hard!



*Shoelover*, you look great!


----------



## LADC_chick

i_love_yorkie said:


> f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath


Love the polka dots! Very cute and whimsical.

*Annette*, loving the shoes.
*Shoe Lover*, loving the moto jacket.

Wore this out last night:




Top: Old Navy
Military Jacket: Forever 21
Jeans: NY & Co.
Shoes: Fioni (Payless)


----------



## jclr

I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!  
Gucci Blazer
Aqua oversized lace T
Target skirt
Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps


----------



## jclr

LADC_chick said:


> Wore this out last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Old Navy
> Military Jacket: Forever 21
> Jeans: NY & Co.
> Shoes: Fioni (Payless)



*LADC*, love your military jacket and your legs look a mile long in those jeans!


----------



## DearBuddha

Here's today's outfit:

Shirt: International Concepts (INC., Macy's)
Jeans: No name skinnies found on sale at Marshalls
Boots: (not pictured) similar to these, but with three criss-crossing studded straps.
Bracelet: Tiffany & Co.
Earrings: Silver hoops bought in Mexico years ago


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

platinum_girly said:


>



Girl u look super sexy!!  I love the skirt it's really cute!


----------



## LADC_chick

*jclr*, thanks! And I'd say the same about you and your legs. That whole outfit is amazing!

*DearBuddha*, I really like that top. The ruffles are cute, and the color is great (but then again, I'm partial to jewel tones).

*platinum_girly*, what shoes are those? They're nice!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

sailornep5, jclr, P.Y.T., LADC_chick : thank you


----------



## gwenjune

i used to post here every now and then, but i fell off the wagon.  anyhoo, here is my outfit from yesterday.  first dress of the season!






dress: rebecca taylor  cardi: splendid   shoes: chie mihara


----------



## cityoflight

wore this yeaterday 




​


----------



## platinum_girly

**SPOILEDROYALTY*- Thankyou so much, you are mega sweet :kiss:



LADC_chick said:


> *platinum_girly*, what shoes are those? They're nice!


 
Haha they are just from e-bay, here is a link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-LADIES-BE...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3cab403321
They were just soooo cheap that i couldn't resist


----------



## webbie

wore this a week ago to work 

blouse: jcrew
blazer and belt: anthropologie
skirt: ann taylor
shoes: tahari


----------



## initialed




----------



## P.Y.T.

*A+ for everybody!*


----------



## Stacee

jclr said:


> I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!
> Gucci Blazer
> Aqua oversized lace T
> Target skirt
> Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps





Love this... I actually almost bought the pink version of this skirt today.


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *LADC*!  

Thanks, *Stacee*!  I also bought the lavender-ish one.  It was just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## HauteMama

-Annette- said:


> I usually post in the plus size thread, but I just wanna be part of page 1 for once hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 
Love this combination, especially the bright tights and the shoes!


----------



## MissPR08

gwenjune said:


> i used to post here every now and then, but i fell off the wagon.  anyhoo, here is my outfit from yesterday.  first dress of the season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: rebecca taylor  cardi: splendid   shoes: chie mihara



Beautiful! girly dress


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks *HauteMama*



jclr said:


> *Annette*, I've seen your posts in the other thread; you wear your clothes really well. I especially liked the striped dress you wore recently. You should post here more often!



And thanks to u as well I watch this thread all the time. I dont comment much, but I love ur style too and ur legs are TD4! I could post here too I guess, but I feel like such an attention whore spamming my pics everywhere lol, maybe once in a while tho aha


----------



## Martina_Italy

jclr said:


> I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!
> Gucci Blazer
> Aqua oversized lace T
> Target skirt
> Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps




Love this!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*JCLR* You're rockin that skirt!! Awesome!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today:
(Express blouse under Target strapless dress)






Sunday:
(Merona cashmere hat, RL for men white tshirt, BCBG blazer, Express jeans, NYLA booties)





Saturday:
(Express blouse, TR jeans)


----------



## PurseAddict79

Found this in the old thread... 



			
				Bluejinx said:
			
		

> Personally, I like it better OUT, but to be very honest, i dont love the pants on you. i think they bunch a little too much in the crotch area. SORRY!!!!!!! You KNOW i love your style though!!!
> 
> Unrelated - have you lost weight in the last two months or so? or is it just my imagination?


 
I ended up untucking the shirt about an hour after taking the 'at work' pic lol. The pants are about a size too big and the bunching was just all bad. 

And yes, I have lost weight... (thanks for noticing )... about 18lbs in the last few months. Not trying to, just going through some medical stuff. But its not like I don't have it to lose


----------



## annemerrick

cityoflight said:


> wore this yeaterday


 

This outfit is perfection!!


----------



## cityoflight

annemerrick : Thank you


----------



## GelTea

OK, since I just started posting on this subforum, I decided it would only be fair for me to contribute as well. Bear with me as I learn to take better pictures of my outfits! Pink BDG shirt, Elizabeth & James black cropped trousers ($29 on Gilt!), Loeffler Randall Ramonas, Ann Taylor belt, Skinny floating ring. 






Would appreciate if someone could PM me on how to resize my inline attachments! TIA


----------



## KlassicKouture

PurseAddict79 said:


> *JCLR* You're rockin that skirt!! Awesome!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today:
> (Express blouse under Target strapless dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> (Merona cashmere hat, RL for men white tshirt, BCBG blazer, Express jeans, NYLA booties)


 
#1, This is such a great idea! I like strapless dresses but feel self-conscious in them. I'm definitely going to try this! 

#2, Just love this outfit! I think I'm gonna try this too LOL!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jclr said:


> I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!
> Gucci Blazer
> Aqua oversized lace T
> Target skirt
> Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps


 
HOT HOT HOT!

Sexy, yet chic!!


----------



## Jeneen

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## gwenjune

thx MissPR08!!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *KlassicKouture, Annette, and Martina*!

*PA*, great outfits. I love the hat on you and the distressed jeans w/ the blazer.  I can't seem to pull that look off but you did!  

*GelTea*, the pink and black are great together!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

took the datsun out to go play on sunday:


----------



## burberryaholic

JCLR -- LOVE those Kate Spade shoes!  I'm so obsessed with nude peep toes right now!


----------



## gnourtmat

love everyone's pics!

here i am today...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love the chanel with the nautical tee!
*jcrl*-you look amazing in that skirt! I actually saw it at target a few days ago but didn't buy it because I have one like that in pink.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ LOVE! (we could have been twins yesterday lol) What brand are those jeans?


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ LOVE! (we could have been twins yesterday lol) What brand are those jeans?



Thanks 
  I was thinking that after I posted 'we're twinz' ..  The jeans are J. Crew


----------



## PurseAddict79

They totally remind me of these Express jeans I'm kinda thinking I need...
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...80&Mrsaa=*&Mcatn=Sale&Mpg=SEARCH+NAV&Mrsavf=*


----------



## yellow08

Lovely outfits ladies!! Everyone looks great!

DC, we're jean "sisters" I have a pair like that from Old Navy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseAddict79 said:


> They totally remind me of these Express jeans I'm kinda thinking I need...
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...80&Mrsaa=*&Mcatn=Sale&Mpg=SEARCH+NAV&Mrsavf=*



I saw those recently and had them in my hand at the register. decided against them because I wanted a really relaxed fit, got plenty of skinny jeans.  These are so comfy and cheap $29.99


----------



## jclr

DC-Cutie said:


>



*DC*, you and *PA* rocked the distressed jeans and blazer look.  Those jeans look great on you.


----------



## natmk28

today:


----------



## jclr

burberryaholic said:


> JCLR -- LOVE those Kate Spade shoes!  I'm so obsessed with nude peep toes right now!



Thanks, Burberry.   These are a few years old but I still really like them--so comfy.  I'm trying not to buy anymore nude shoes--I'm obsessed with them too!


----------



## jclr

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love the chanel with the nautical tee!
> *jcrl*-you look amazing in that skirt! I actually saw it at target a few days ago but didn't buy it because I have one like that in pink.



*Shoelover*, thanks!  I bought the lavender one, too.  Played around with some looks this weekend.


----------



## LADC_chick

PurseAddict79 said:


> They totally remind me of these Express jeans I'm kinda thinking I need...
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...80&Mrsaa=*&Mcatn=Sale&Mpg=SEARCH+NAV&Mrsavf=*



I was in Express this weekend trying to take advantage of their clearance, and I wanted those jeans. Of course, they didn't have my size.


----------



## Jeneen

You are SO PRETTY! I'm loving your outfit with all the shades if blue and the cinched waist with the woven belt.



natmk28 said:


> today:


----------



## Jeneen

Looking beautiful as usual - you look really great in the grey hat. 


PurseAddict79 said:


> *JCLR* You're rockin that skirt!! Awesome!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today:
> (Express blouse under Target strapless dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> (Merona cashmere hat, RL for men white tshirt, BCBG blazer, Express jeans, NYLA booties)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday:
> (Express blouse, TR jeans)


----------



## KlassicKouture

So fab, *natmk*!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jclr- i love your outfit
DCCutie- great outfit




mossimo dress, linea pelle double wrapped cuff, nine west pumps, anthropologie belt


----------



## gnourtmat

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love the chanel with the nautical tee!



thank you! 



DC-Cutie said:


>



love it!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

-Annette- said:


> I usually post in the plus size thread, but I just wanna be part of page 1 for once hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I'm a bit shocked you call yourself plus-size....


----------



## pinkgoldfish

DC-Cutie said:


>



Nice! really love the jeans and necklace!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Eleonoruccia09

2 outfits from some days ago


----------



## CoachGirl12

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> 2 outfits from some days ago


Gorgeous pics Eleonoruccia! You are really pretty!


----------



## annemerrick

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> 2 outfits from some days ago


 
I adore this b/w striped jacket.  Where oh where did you get it??!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*LADC_chick* They have them online in all sizes... and they're an additional 20% off now!
*Natmk28* Love that look. Those shoes are hot!
*Jeneen* Thanks doll! 

Here's me today... 
I'm a walking advertisement for Express today... Express blouse, cardi, skirt, earrings and necklace... and Jessica Simpson heels


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *LADC_chick* They have them online in all sizes... and they're an additional 20% off now!
> *Natmk28* Love that look. Those shoes are hot!
> *Jeneen* Thanks doll!
> 
> Here's me today...
> I'm a walking advertisement for Express today... Express blouse, cardi, skirt, earrings and necklace... and Jessica Simpson heels


Gorgeous outfit PurseAddict! Beauty is pain! haha


----------



## annemerrick

^^Great shoes.  A perfect POP of color!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Love your shoes *PurseAddict*! 
*annemerrick* I bought that striped blazer from Zara in Cannes (France) 3 days ago!


----------



## lcs

@Vinyl....

Sorry I didn't realize you asked where I got the tank and vest from my outfit posted a week or so ago.  

I actually got them from Marshalls (aka TJ Maxx).  The tank was $20 and the vest was $13.  The tank is also available on the internet for around $65, it is by "loveapella".


----------



## Jeneen

These boots look really cool! Could you please post a bigger picture of them? Thanks



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## jclr

platinum_girly said:


>



*Platinum*, great outfit!  I just bought a couple of men's linen shirts, hoping to be able to wear them as shirtdresses when it gets warmer here.  I love how fresh and clean the white is with the brown accessories.


----------



## jclr

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> 2 outfits from some days ago



*Eleonoruccia*, both looks are just perfect!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *LADC_chick* They have them online in all sizes... and they're an additional 20% off now!
> *Natmk28* Love that look. Those shoes are hot!
> *Jeneen* Thanks doll!
> 
> Here's me today...
> I'm a walking advertisement for Express today... Express blouse, cardi, skirt, earrings and necklace... and Jessica Simpson heels



*PA*, that skirt is perfect--the fit, the length, everything.  We're red shoe twins today.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone! 
*jclr* I need to see your shoes!  I'm in a red mood this week. Yesterday it was the belt. Today its the shoes. Tomorrow I'm going to wear a red dress... I guess I'm feeling powerful this week. hehe.


----------



## jclr




----------



## DC-Cutie

*Eleonoruccia09* - I need that McQueen tee in my life ASAP...  matter of fact, I'll take your whole look.  Really nice, i like!

*PurseAddict79* - look at you, stylin' and profilin' today!

*JCLR *- perfection, as always.  Love the jacket


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Thanks everyone, your so kind!! 

*DC-Cutie* thank you, I'll be proud of being your icon for one of your outfit in the future  My tee is from a french designer called Monsieur Steve, take a look http://www.monsieursteve.com/


----------



## platinum_girly

Jeneen said:


> These boots look really cool! Could you please post a bigger picture of them? Thanks


 
Here you go: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










jclr said:


> *Platinum*, great outfit! I just bought a couple of men's linen shirts, hoping to be able to wear them as shirtdresses when it gets warmer here. I love how fresh and clean the white is with the brown accessories.


 
The dress is actually a shirt dress by S'nob: http://www.asos.com/Snob/Snob-Long-Pintuck-Shirt-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=221365


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Perfection... what brand are those jeans? Shoes? You have such a lovely figure. Legs for days.
*DC-cutie* Thank you!   I just ordered those Express jeans btw. They were only $24... I couldn't pass that up! lol


----------



## Jeneen

*Platinum_Girly* - very cool! thanks for the quick post!


----------



## natmk28

jeneen, klassickoture and purseaddict- thanks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Thanks everyone, your so kind!!
> 
> *DC-Cutie* thank you, I'll be proud of being your icon for one of your outfit in the future  My tee is from a french designer called Monsieur Steve, take a look http://www.monsieursteve.com/


 
Thank you so much, his designs are pretty cool...


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> *jclr* I need to see your shoes!  I'm in a red mood this week. Yesterday it was the belt. Today its the shoes. Tomorrow I'm going to wear a red dress... I guess I'm feeling powerful this week. hehe.



Own it, Missy!  Can't wait to see the dress.  



PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Perfection... what brand are those jeans? Shoes? You have such a lovely figure. Legs for days.



Awww, thanks, *PA*!  The jeans are Genetic Denim Recessive boot cuts with a flap pocket (Bluefly two years ago).  The shoes are Isaac Mizrahi that I got on sale at NM Last Call also a couple of years ago.  I've been cooking so much, I really need to get on the road bike ASAP!


----------



## MissPR08

jclr said:


>



Stunning. love the jacket


----------



## jclr

talldrnkofwater said:


> jclr- i love your outfit
> DCCutie- great outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mossimo dress, linea pelle double wrapped cuff, nine west pumps, anthropologie belt



Thanks, *Talldrnk*!  You with the always beautiful dresses!  Love the belt on this one.


----------



## MissPR08

DC-Cutie said:


>



DC, you are rocking that outfit


----------



## jclr

MissPR08 said:


> Stunning. love the jacket



Thanks, *MissPro8*!  It's my new love.  The picture doesn't show the cranberry thread that runs all along the jacket.  I'll wear the matching skirt soon, too!


----------



## JuneHawk

Today must be the day for red shoes!  The shoes are Louboutin New Simples 120 in burgundy patent.

Crappy cellphone pictures and the mirror is dirty.


----------



## Jeneen

^ Love that top and I love red and yellow together!


----------



## MissPR08

jclr said:


> Thanks, *MissPro8*!  It's my new love.  The picture doesn't show the cranberry thread that runs all along the jacket.  I'll wear the matching skirt soon, too!



may ask you where you get it?? TIA


----------



## ShoeLover

*jclr*-lovely! I really like your jacket!


----------



## patsybeach

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yay!
> Going to dinner with my love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF dress, Givenchy booties, Balenciaga jacket & bag.
> p.s. taking pics at night is really hard!




You should wear your hair down more often. You look more beautiful


----------



## patsybeach

cityoflight said:


> wore this yeaterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





I love your jumper! Where did you buy that?


----------



## AlectoAmorae

all the bright colors made me feel a little bit better about such a cruddy monday? tuesday? i don't even know what day it is haha.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@cityoflight*: those ankle boots are all sorts of awesome.  
*@ShoeLover*: i tried taking pics at night once...didn't turn out so well but yours are fantastic


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@jclr*: whoa, jacket! that is _so_ pretty.  _love_ how you wore it with the red shoes, too.
*@JuneHawk*: lovelovelove the yellow blouse.  especially with the white cardigan.  so classy.
*@DC-Cutie*: that entire outfit is wicked.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@Eleonoruccia09*: that black & white structured jacket is AMAZING.
*@PurseAddict79*: j. simps makes some wicked hot shoes.
*@platinum_girly*: i have a weakness for shirt dresses.  i really like yours.  a lot.
*@Annette*: i especially like the contrasting tights.  they emphasize the floral pattern perfectly.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@natmk28*: ah! your shoes! they're the nude color i've been searching for. LOVE.


----------



## GelTea

*Alecto*, I love the stripes + floral scarf mix. Was your Old Navy Skirt purchased recently?


----------



## jclr

MissPR08 said:


> may ask you where you get it?? TIA





ShoeLover said:


> *jclr*-lovely! I really like your jacket!





AlectoAmorae said:


> *@jclr*: whoa, jacket! that is _so_ pretty.  _love_ how you wore it with the red shoes, too.



Can't get anything past you fab fashionistas.  My jacket is a new addition to my small Chanel collection.  Thanks for all the love on the jacket, ladies!


----------



## KristyDarling

Alecto! Aaaaa! You're wearing those hot booties!! I love the way you styled them! I also really like your white peasant skirt. I'm obsessed with them at the moment and have a cheapie version in my closet right now, just waiting to be worn! Seeing your modeling shot is giving me ideas for how to wear it! (feel free to share other styling tips for white peasant skirts...I'm not very good at this!)


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> all the bright colors made me feel a little bit better about such a cruddy monday? tuesday? i don't even know what day it is haha.



*Alecto*, you remind me a lot of a younger Uma Thurman here--tall and lean with an easy, breezy style.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*alecto* Beautiful. I absolutely love your style. And ITA, Jessica Simpson has some hot ass shoes.

*jclr* I just knew that jacket was Chanel. I'm green with envy my dear.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@GelTea*: Not tooo long ago, maybe sometime earlier this year? I don't see it on the site anymore, though
*@KristyDarling*: i loooove those shoes.  they're so comfortable and the leather is pristine.  jeffrey campbell has a lifetime fan in me  peasant/maxi skirts are so romantic and pretty, i have 2 i think and 2 maxi dresses i treat as skirts just because i can't help myself. i've worn mine with long vests, tanks tucked in, lightweight blazers, long belted tunics, with sandals, boots, i've even layered them with other floor-length skirts.  try stuff on, you never know what you'll find


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@PurseAddict79*: one of my favorite (and first!) pairs of ankle boots were J. Simpson.  They're so beat up but I still love them.
*@jclr*: i think you're the second person of all time that has told me i look like uma thurman! most people tell me i look like julia roberts haha.  but thank you  and i KNEW that jacket was Chanel you lucky gal, you.


----------



## KristyDarling

Well* jclr* -- I've been thinking that *Alecto* looks like Uma Thurman this whole time too! Great minds think alike!   Alecto, you are beautiful and I would DIE for your delicate features and cheekbones!!


----------



## bluejinx

Annette - i think i saw you post this in the plus size thread also? i just have to say that is one of the most fantastic shirts i have seen in a LONG time. I absolutely love it!! (though everything you wear always looks so amazing! you have definitely mastered the art of flattering your body type and i hope to one day do half as good a job!!)



-Annette- said:


> I usually post in the plus size thread, but I just wanna be part of page 1 for once hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## KristyDarling

I agree, bluejinx -- Annette looks stunning!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## jclr

KristyDarling said:


> Well* jclr* -- I've been thinking that *Alecto* looks like Uma Thurman this whole time too! Great minds think alike!   Alecto, you are beautiful and I would DIE for your delicate features and cheekbones!!



I know, right?!


----------



## -Annette-

Awe u guys are too sweet!

*Pinkgoldfish*, the reason I post in the plus size thread is because I (in my mind) dont have the freedom to wear whatever I want and just make it look good because I dont have the body for it. I have restrictions that a lot of u guys dont have, its not neccessarily because I think I'm "fat". Altho accroding to my BMI, I'm obese..., which is lolworthy. Anyway, yall look great as usual, and I love seeing so many beautiful outfits every time I open this thread. Always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Thank you *Alecto*, I love your style! You look just like a model


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Today



also I'm wearing MAC by R.Mnkoff in wine and this ring


----------



## *sam**

Eleonoruccia09, I love your outfit and jacket. Hope i will still find it in the local Zara shop today.


----------



## Jeneen

*Eleonoruccia09* You look great - love the ring, bag, dress, boots, and jacket!


----------



## platinum_girly

Just want to say that all you ladies look GORGEOUS!!! soooo many different styles but i can appreciate what each and every one of you wears and how you make things look, variety is the spice of life and i love these threads for seeing how a certain piece can be dressed, YAY for GIRL POWER! (cheesy as it sounds) lol!
xoxo


----------



## PurseAddict79

Good morning everyone! Its hump day!!!

Spence dress (which has a cute ruffle down the side that you can't really see...), BCBG heels


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*PurseAddict *your red dress is hot, love it! You look great in red!


----------



## annemerrick

PurseAddict....super cute dress!!!!

Eleonoruccia.....love that blazer so much!  I need to see if m Zara carries it!

For today....I am a lady who lunches!  I was invited to a luncheon at one of our local country clubs (ooh-la-la), so thought I would dress up a bit!

White shirt- Dolce & Gabbana
necklace- Macy's
skirt-PIF by Avmerich (this is actually a child's XXL skirt....I adore the embroidery)
shoes- Rochas


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ annemerrick, necklace is beautiful. love the colors


----------



## MissPR08

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm wearing MAC by R.Mnkoff in wine and this ring



Love the blazer!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning everyone! Its hump day!!!
> 
> Spence dress (which has a cute ruffle down the side that you can't really see...), BCBG heels



Very nice, *PA*!  Your hair looks great, too.


----------



## gnourtmat

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today



you look awesome! love your outfit!


----------



## jclr

annemerrick said:


> PurseAddict....super cute dress!!!!
> 
> Eleonoruccia.....love that blazer so much!  I need to see if m Zara carries it!
> 
> For today....I am a lady who lunches!  I was invited to a luncheon at one of our local country clubs (ooh-la-la), so thought I would dress up a bit!
> 
> White shirt- Dolce & Gabbana
> necklace- Macy's
> skirt-PIF by Avmerich (this is actually a child's XXL skirt....I adore the embroidery)
> shoes- Rochas



*annemerrick*, that's a beautiful skirt!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Eleonoruccia*-I love that striped blazer! I've seen it at my local store but I've been trying to resist its beauty! lol! You wear it so well!
Yesterday:


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone! This is the first red dress I've ever purchased and worn. *gasp*. Something tells me I'll be adding more red to my wardrobe...


----------



## purse collector

purseaddict - you look good in red....love
eleo - love your zara n over the knee boots.  If u dont mind me asking    
           who makes your boots?
alecto - love ur pics n ur style


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi beautiful ladies, I didn't get lost, I just have been lazy, but I've been playing catch up on everyone's outfit.  Here's me today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willow and Clay top, Linea Pelle belt, Lucca Couture high waisted skirt, Anne Klein OTK socks,Vintage maryjanes


----------



## madsaboutu

*Purseaddict*, I have been meaning to tell you for a while now, the comment section on your blog doesn't seem to be working for me.  I tried many times to leave lovenotes for you but it would not leave me space to do the word verification.  you look great on the red dress! 
*
Jclr* looking great with the blazers, I always love that look.  so classic!

*Eleonoruccia09* lovely striped blazer on dress!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Ok my pc at work keeps freezing up on certain pages in this thread; not sure why. I think this is corporates very passive-aggresive way of telling my to get to work. 

*mads* I had no idea! Thank you! I fixed it


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> Hi beautiful ladies, I didn't get lost, I just have been lazy, but I've been playing catch up on everyone's outfit.  Here's me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow and Clay top, Linea Pelle belt, Lucca Couture high waisted skirt, Anne Klein OTK socks,Vintage maryjanes



*Mads*, super cute outfit.  Nice to see a post from you.


----------



## purse collector

jclr - love how u paired lace shirt with a classic staple such as a blazer.  
mads - cute outfit

Here's me today...going to my old job to show off my new baby girl 
Again sorry for the crappy pic.  I'm wearing a strapless jumpsuit with belt, coach sandals, express sweater


----------



## jclr

purse collector said:


> jclr - love how u paired lace shirt with a classic staple such as a blazer.
> mads - cute outfit
> 
> Here's me today...going to my old job to show off my new baby girl
> Again sorry for the crappy pic.  I'm wearing a strapless jumpsuit with belt, coach sandals, express sweater



Thanks, *Purse*.  I _really, really_ like this outfit!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

variations on a theme:


----------



## schadenfreude

PurseCollector, totally digging the Coach sandals. Are those new or from a prior season? Gorgeous!


----------



## .jourdyn.

My outfit from Monday.

Dress: Target
Shoes: Sperry Topsiders
Necklace: A friend's


----------



## madsaboutu

Thank you *Jclr* and
*pursecollector*! love the jumpsuit, I don't own one, I think I need to get me some, it looks laid back. love!
*
AlectoAmorae*once again, great pics!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

.jourdyn. said:


> My outfit from Monday.
> 
> Dress: Target
> Shoes: Sperry Topsiders
> Necklace: A friend's



I love your dress, u look great and your shoes are cute!!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*ShoeLover* I adore your t-shirt and you're super cute!! I saw it in France few das ago, what is the brand of it? 
*Alecto* Great pictures and you look always beautiful!
*purse collector* Love your sweater and sandals are amazing, you have great ankles!

Thanks everyone, I'm glad that my blazer from Zara caused a sensation  I'm joking!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## talldrnkofwater

Alecto- your pics are beautiful
h&m jacket, tank and necklace
f21 necklace, cami, jeans
nine west wedges
rm mac in flat iron gray (fig)


----------



## bnjj

jclr said:


> I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!
> Gucci Blazer
> Aqua oversized lace T
> Target skirt
> Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps


 
You always look great and your legs go on forever!



PurseAddict79 said:


> *JCLR* You're rockin that skirt!! Awesome!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today:
> (Express blouse under Target strapless dress)


 
I really love this look.  I would never have thought to wear a blouse under a dress like this.  I'm imagining that your closet is extremely well organized (unlike mine!).



natmk28 said:


> today:


 
Nice!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*talldrnkofwater* That blazer is from H&M? I NEVER find anything there. I may have to go back. I love it!
*bnjj* Thanks. I can't wear strapless dresses because I can't wear strapless bras.  So I always put a button up under the dress... or sometimes a tshirt. And honestly, my closet is a mess. Despite my best efforts, on Mondays it looks all clean and organized but by Friday its like Twister pt 2 

Today...
Express button up, Steve Madden Belt, Rampage skirt, Tahari heels, Tiffany key necklace


----------



## natmk28

I love this, its so summery!


PurseAddict79 said:


> *talldrnkofwater* That blazer is from H&M? I NEVER find anything there. I may have to go back. I love it!
> *bnjj* Thanks. I can't wear strapless dresses because I can't wear strapless bras.  So I always put a button up under the dress... or sometimes a tshirt. And honestly, my closet is a mess. Despite my best efforts, on Mondays it looks all clean and organized but by Friday its like Twister pt 2
> 
> Today...
> Express button up, Steve Madden Belt, Rampage skirt, Tahari heels, Tiffany key necklace


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Purseaddict- its on clearance now $20.00.  I love the purple.


----------



## xmyheart

from a few days ago










sorry for big pictures~~


----------



## bluejinx

xmyheart said:


> from a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for big pictures~~



where in the world are those boots from? They are AMAZING!!


----------



## xmyheart

bluejinx said:


> where in the world are those boots from? They are AMAZING!!



I got them from Spring! I had to get them online since they didn't have any in store 
At first I wanted the Jeffrey Campbell 99 but I couldn't get my hands on them at that time so I got these!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*talldrnkofwater * Love that look, especially the RM clutch 
*xmyheart* amazing boots!!


----------



## gnourtmat

xmyheart said:


> from a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for big pictures~~



Lisa! Those boots are amazing! Love your outfit 

Now post more often ! ! !


----------



## cityoflight

I bought it in Paris from Bershka (i think its spanish]s brand) ^-^



patsybeach said:


> I love your jumper! Where did you buy that?


----------



## cityoflight

Thank you 



AlectoAmorae said:


> *@cityoflight*: those ankle boots are all sorts of awesome.
> *@ShoeLover*: i tried taking pics at night once...didn't turn out so well but yours are fantastic


----------



## bluejinx

Two very lazy days this weekend. Running around doing errands and in no way shape or from had the energy to be creative with outfits.


----------



## bluejinx

xmyheart said:


> I got them from Spring! I had to get them online since they didn't have any in store
> At first I wanted the Jeffrey Campbell 99 but I couldn't get my hands on them at that time so I got these!



OMG!!! I never even noticed when i made the comment that you were from toronto!!!!! FINALLY a CANADIAN store that i can actually go to!! there are like 5 spring stores within 20 of my apartment! I will have to hunt them down now! 

Thank you for replying so quickly!


----------



## PurseAddict79

bluejinx said:


> Two very lazy days this weekend. Running around doing errands and in no way shape or from had the energy to be creative with outfits.


 These are both cute and look very laid back and comfortable. I so wish I could pull off a long skirt, but I'm too short


----------



## PurseAddict79

*talldrnkofwater* I may just have to hit up H&M tomorrow. I swear I go in there and always walk out empty handed. I hope I find this blazer!
*natmk28* Thank you! Can you tell I'm ready for warm weather? lol
*Alecto* Are you a model? Seriously. You are absolutely gorgeous
*xmyheart* Seriously, I NEED those boots. Awesome.
*Eleonoruccia09* I don't know why but I can't see your pictures... ever  I sooo want to see!!!


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict79 said:


> These are both cute and look very laid back and comfortable. I so wish I could pull off a long skirt, but I'm too short




I cant pull it off either!! I am 5'3!! But this skirt ( that is a convertable maxi dress  - the tube part that covers the girls just folds over to form a thick waste band) i have in black also and are my verison of sweatpants. I LIVE in them outside of work. more than i should! you have never felt anything more comfortable in your life!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

talldrnkofwater said:


> Purseaddict- its on clearance now $20.00.  I love the purple.


Uh oh!  you shouldn't have said the "C" word! I hope I find one.


----------



## xmyheart

*Eleonoruccia09:* thanks! 
*gnourtmat:* oh i will tam lolol though its not good that im starting to post more during finals 
bluejinx: hehe yesss i am from Toronto  
PurseAddict79:  thanks!! 

For those looking for my wedge booties, I tried looking for them on Spring's website but unfortunately they're no longer there  I got them like Decemberish
BUT the Jeffrey Campbell 99s are another alternative  

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JCAM-WZ84&c=Shoes&s=C&sc=Wedges&n=n&source=shopstyle

And for those who can afford - BCBG Pony Wedges!!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

PurseAddict79 said:


> *Eleonoruccia09* I don't know why but I can't see your pictures... ever  I sooo want to see!!!


 
Hi there!! My image hosting continue to be a nightmare..! I try to change my image hosting and to post another time my last outfit, please tell me if you can see it now! :kiss:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DearBuddha

PurseAddict79 said:


> *talldrnkofwater* That blazer is from H&M? I NEVER find anything there. I may have to go back. I love it!
> *bnjj* Thanks. I can't wear strapless dresses because I can't wear strapless bras.  So I always put a button up under the dress... or sometimes a tshirt. And honestly, my closet is a mess. Despite my best efforts, on Mondays it looks all clean and organized but by Friday its like Twister pt 2
> 
> Today...
> Express button up, Steve Madden Belt, Rampage skirt, Tahari heels, Tiffany key necklace



PurseAddict: You look amazing right here!! Love the shoes, love the skirt, love the belt and colors....FABULOUS!


----------



## MissPR08

platinum_girly said:


>





Love this look!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Hi there!! My image hosting continue to be a nightmare..! I try to change my image hosting and to post another time my last outfit, please tell me if you can see it now! :kiss:


 

I love everything!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *talldrnkofwater* That blazer is from H&M? I NEVER find anything there. I may have to go back. I love it!
> *bnjj* Thanks. I can't wear strapless dresses because I can't wear strapless bras.  So I always put a button up under the dress... or sometimes a tshirt. And honestly, my closet is a mess. Despite my best efforts, on Mondays it looks all clean and organized but by Friday its like Twister pt 2
> 
> Today...
> Express button up, Steve Madden Belt, Rampage skirt, Tahari heels, Tiffany key necklace


Love your skirt PurseAddict! Gorgeous!


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## xmyheart

*Eleonoruccia09:* i love your ring


----------



## PurseAddict79

*DearBuddha* Thank you  Those shoes are soooooo comfortable!
*CoachGirl12* Thanks! The skirt held its shape all day which I soo was not expecting. Sure wish I could find it in other colors
*Eleonoruccia09* Yay! I can see your picture now! I love that blazer!!!!

Here I am today. Soooo not feelin it, not sure why though... I'm just not use to the whole shoulder pad thing


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Thank you *xmyheart*  
It's by Alcozer & J. !

*PurseAddict* I'm so glad, at last you can see my outfit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Hi everyone! I've been so busy this week (end of semester crud) but everyone looks as fantastic as usual.  It's so nice to see so much color after such a drab winter.
I woke up this morning after going to bed with wet hair and as a result...












...HUGE HAIR.  it's kinda funny


----------



## MissPR08

PurseAddict79 said:


> *DearBuddha* Thank you  Those shoes are soooooo comfortable!
> *CoachGirl12* Thanks! The skirt held its shape all day which I soo was not expecting. Sure wish I could find it in other colors
> *Eleonoruccia09* Yay! I can see your picture now! I love that blazer!!!!
> 
> Here I am today. Soooo not feelin it, not sure why though... I'm just not use to the whole shoulder pad thing



padding or not, it looks fantastic on you


----------



## MissPR08

AlectoAmorae said:


> Hi everyone! I've been so busy this week (end of semester crud) but everyone looks as fantastic as usual.  It's so nice to see so much color after such a drab winter.
> I woke up this morning after going to bed with wet hair and as a result...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...HUGE HAIR.  it's kinda funny



amazing photos


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

AlectoAmorae said:


> Hi everyone! I've been so busy this week (end of semester crud) but everyone looks as fantastic as usual. It's so nice to see so much color after such a drab winter.
> I woke up this morning after going to bed with wet hair and as a result...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...HUGE HAIR. it's kinda funny


 

I love your photos, your hair and every single item you're wearing 
above all matching socks and sandals!


----------



## adriana89

Monty goes to Uni


----------



## xmyheart

AlectoAmorae said:


> Hi everyone! I've been so busy this week (end of semester crud) but everyone looks as fantastic as usual.  It's so nice to see so much color after such a drab winter.
> I woke up this morning after going to bed with wet hair and as a result...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...HUGE HAIR.  it's kinda funny



I love your style. Especially the socks and heels 
Your photos are amazing as well!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ennerad said:


> quean


 

love your hair! and that jacket is hot!


----------



## petit papillon




----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love that top!
Same shorts yesterday and today! lol!


----------



## thavasa

^^^ Everyone is looking great!!

Me today












Happy Friday !!!


----------



## thavasa

This look reminds me of Givenchy runway look! You're so Gorgeous!!



Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Hi there!! My image hosting continue to be a nightmare..! I try to change my image hosting and to post another time my last outfit, please tell me if you can see it now! :kiss:


----------



## MsCandice

Oooo I love your combination of prints. And the leater jacket really brings it all together. 



thavasa said:


> ^^^ Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday !!!


----------



## xmyheart

*ShoeLover:* i love your shoes!


----------



## ShoeLover

*MsCandice*-I was about to say the same thing! 
*xmyheart*-thanks!


----------



## stefeilnately

T, you look great!! Love how u mix the prints!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Lat night!


----------



## gnourtmat

i don't know why i didn't think of taking a picture of my whole outfit but here i am anyways! just wanted to show everyone Minnie


----------



## zhou_l

first post here...lol


----------



## zhou_l

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Hi there!! My image hosting continue to be a nightmare..! I try to change my image hosting and to post another time my last outfit, please tell me if you can see it now! :kiss:




Oh!!! Hi!!! I have the same blazer!!


----------



## ehc2010

*zhou_l*: you are looking super hot! Do you really live in OHIO? So do (well, did) I! I am moving at the end of May. How is the weather?


----------



## voodoo_mary

baylene jacket, desmond yang pants, fringe top from revolveclothing.com, vintage bag








vintage dress and bag. charles & keith sandals


----------



## sasy

Everyone looks so chic!  Earlier this evening ...


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*Shoelover* you look beautiful, especially in the second outfit. I love the combination of dark hair with red lipstick!

*Voodoo mary* and *thavasa* you're always gorgeous, everything is perfect in your outfits!
*thavasa* thank you for your comment! I like the combination of polka dots and flowers, I like it! And your chanel purse..

*Zhou_l *You're so hot and I would like to have long long legs like yours!!! I adore that striped blazer from Zara, It' funny thinking that somebody has the same balzer into the other part of the world


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Everyone looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ashleyn

zhou_l said:


> first post here...lol



Those boots are killer!


----------



## Gerry

zhou_l, you look like Bridgett Fonda in that pic.


----------



## LADC_chick

Everyone does look amazing! Keep it up, ladies. Eleonoruccia, I have a form-fitting black dress that I bought last year, and that I have yet to wear. I've been trying to figure out how to wear it without looking so...va-va-voom, I guess (because of my body type). I never thought to pair it with a blazer, and I have several that I could use. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## gnourtmat

hanging out at work


----------



## madsaboutu

Finally got the courage to jump on these harem pants, albeit a year too late, but whatever, haha.  Love everyone's outfits this week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Splendid striped tank, Delia's cardigan, Free People harem pants, Nine West shoes


----------



## madsaboutu

My favorite pattern mixing by far, so demure with edgy twist!


----------



## madsaboutu

love this! almost the same outfit I wore the other day but this has some sexy allure to it!


----------



## adriana89

Saturday outfit


----------



## MissPR08

Everyone looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## xmyheart

gnourtmat: P R E T T Y   Nice shoes Tam 
madsaboutu: i really like your outfits! especially those mc hammer pants. you wear them well~~


----------



## Helena928




----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love that blouse! It looks so good with the denim and your green city!


----------



## bluejinx

ashleyn said:


> Those boots are killer!



The boots are great, but i think its the legs that are killer!


----------



## petit papillon

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love that blouse! It looks so good with the denim and your green city!




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Helena928 said:


>


 
Very very beatiful!!!!! You and yor outfit, great


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@Helena928*: that blouse is so delicately beautiful.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@zhou_l*: that plaid shirt is too awesome w/ the thigh high boots.  love it.

*voodoomary*: is that fringe on your top? spectacular! and 

*@thavasa*:i love the mix of prints! plus, it's never too late for harem pants!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

it was almost warm on saturday:


----------



## Helena928

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Very very beatiful!!!!! You and yor outfit, great



Thank you so much!


----------



## Helena928

AlectoAmorae said:


> *@Helena928*: that blouse is so delicately beautiful.



Thank you! I got it at a Miss Sixty Sample Sale a few years ago!


----------



## Helena928

AlectoAmorae said:


> it was almost warm on saturday:



I LOVE the combination of the light cut off shorts with the darkness of the tights and top! Such a nice contrast all together!


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefeilnately

Helena928 said:


>


 

I love navy on you!!! And I am a Mira fan too!! Lovely!


----------



## stefeilnately

initialed said:


>


 

Love yr new hairstyle!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Over the weekend..


----------



## bluejinx

I hope you dont get offended by this, but you have the most smoking hot legs ive seen! They just go on for ever!! you look AMAZING!!



stefeilnately said:


> Over the weekend..


----------



## initialed

*stefeilnately* - Thanks! And that pink looks cute on you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore out to dinner the other night, with my Burberry mini Manor bag in beige:





Thakoon tie dye/shibory coatdress (still fits despite being 9 months pregnant and am due in 4 days!  )
Dries Van Noten nude sandals


----------



## sasy

Stefeilnately -- LOVE your outfit.
Helena -- Adore the mix of blues and greens.


----------



## sasy




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DearBuddha

I wore this on Saturday to a wine tasting event here in Boston 

Shirt: Unknown brand from T.J. Maxx
Tank: The Limited
Jeans: Joe Jeans
Cardigan: (not pictured) Old Navy
Wristlet: (converted into purse) Coach
Shoes: (not pictured) unknown brand black flats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gnourtmat said:


> hanging out at work


 
Fab! and I love the chair you are sitting in


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfit gnourtmat!


----------



## PurseAddict79

HI all...I will play catch up later, but here's my OOTD


----------



## PurseAddict79

*thavasa* I love how you mixed the floral and polka dot prints. Very chic.
*stefeilnately* I love that green sweater!
*gnourtmat* Love the Minnie Mouse. Not many girls can make Disney look sexy 
*zhou_l* Girl you have legs for days! And those boots are tdf!!
*voodoo_mary* You look awesome, as usual
*mads* I admire your courage! love the harem pants on you!
*helena928* You're so pretty! Love that blouse
*alecto* Model quality as always
*sasy* I need that green skirt! Now! lol. Perfection as always


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> HI all...I will play catch up later, but here's my OOTD


PA, gorgeous skirt! I like the buttons down the back of it, fab!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

gnourtmat said:


> hanging out at work



I love your outfit! Where is that shirt from? It's gorgeous!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Helena928 said:


>



Love the outfit!


----------



## gnourtmat

xmyheart said:


> gnourtmat: P R E T T Y   Nice shoes Tam





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Fab! and I love the chair you are sitting in





trisha48228 said:


> Cute outfit gnourtmat!





PurseAddict79 said:


> *gnourtmat* Love the Minnie Mouse. Not many girls can make Disney look sexy





Jeannam2008 said:


> I love your outfit! Where is that shirt from? It's gorgeous!



thanks ladies!  

and i got the shirt a couple years ago from bebe! surprisingly i found something i liked from there... usually i dont!


----------



## gnourtmat

Helena928 said:


>



i adore your outfit!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Yesterday outfit (please excuse my BF's guitars in the background!)


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Sunday + Monday


----------



## petit papillon




----------



## scaredycat

Martina_Italy said:


> Yesterday outfit (please excuse my BF's guitars in the background!)



Love the brown/red combo. Is that the horizontal or vertical Lockit?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

scaredycat said:


> Love the brown/red combo. Is that the horizontal or vertical Lockit?



Great bag!  Im hoping the lockit is my next BAG!! Looks like the Horizontal


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Aren't they all rock stars in their little minds? My husband has guitars and a keyboard,too! Funny. Your outfit is pretty.


----------



## initialed




----------



## LADC_chick

platinum_girly said:


>



Very cute LBD!



PurseAddict79 said:


> HI all...I will play catch up later, but here's my OOTD



Is that from Express? I have the one in black, and while I love it (very sexy pencil skirt), I found that when I wore it, I couldn't take my normal long strides. And forget about stepping up on a curb; I had to be careful with that because the pencil was very "pencil."



petit papillon said:


>



Love this!


----------



## voodoo_mary

today i'm slacking it...
if i had a grey jog suit like one of those juicy couture ones, i would wear it.
grey jacket from hong kong, jeans by miss sixty, adidas shoes (i think this is the second time i'm wearing it since i bought them in 2005) top by enya brimi
vintage patchwork shoulder bag


----------



## stefeilnately

Gorgeous ladies here!

Me today...


----------



## zhou_l

ehc2010 said:


> *zhou_l*: you are looking super hot! Do you really live in OHIO? So do (well, did) I! I am moving at the end of May. How is the weather?




Hi there!! i'm somewhere near columbus!! im moving out in oct too!!!


----------



## zhou_l

Thanks for the comments =)


outfit for today(actually yesterday hha)

im really into kinda vintage-ish look these days i guess lol


----------



## stefeilnately

sasy said:


> Love the shoes!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*LADC_chick* Yep, from Express. I didn't really have any problem taking strides, but getting in and out of the car was a bit more tricky 

Today... crappy weather, but I will not give in and wear slacks and a sweater. Nope nope nope


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *LADC_chick* Yep, from Express. I didn't really have any problem taking strides, but getting in and out of the car was a bit more tricky
> 
> Today... crappy weather, but I will not give in and wear slacks and a sweater. Nope nope nope


Girl, I can't get over that jacket, it is too darn cute!


----------



## Jeneen

zhou_l said:


> Hi there!! i'm somewhere near columbus!! im moving out in oct too!!!


 
I loved your outfit with the boots! You look like an amazing fasionable superhero! You are gorgeous!


----------



## HauteMama

PurseAddict79 said:


> *LADC_chick* Yep, from Express. I didn't really have any problem taking strides, but getting in and out of the car was a bit more tricky
> 
> Today... crappy weather, but I will not give in and wear slacks and a sweater. Nope nope nope


 

It isn't just this outfit (although I LOVE this outfit!), but you ALWAYS look great! You really know how to dress for your shape and you never fail to hit the mark. Love, love, LOVE your style!


----------



## _hyperballad_




----------



## GOALdigger

madsaboutu said:


> love this! almost the same outfit I wore the other day but this has some sexy allure to it!


 

I need these pants in my life!!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

HauteMama said:


> It isn't just this outfit (although I LOVE this outfit!), but you ALWAYS look great! You really know how to dress for your shape and you never fail to hit the mark. Love, love, LOVE your style!


 
Wow! Thank you... you're making me blush


----------



## PurseAddict79

_hyperballad_ said:


>


 
Love this look


----------



## trisha48228

HauteMama said:


> It isn't just this outfit (although I LOVE this outfit!), but you ALWAYS look great! You really know how to dress for your shape and you never fail to hit the mark. Love, love, LOVE your style!



I totally agree.  You are always on point with your outfits!


----------



## pghandbag

x posted from the mj forum but I wore this to the museum and snapped a photo in an exhibit:




Anthropologie Two Paths trench coat
Chloe flats
Marc Jacobs quilted Blake in mouse


----------



## Helena928

zhou_l said:


> Thanks for the comments =)
> 
> 
> outfit for today(actually yesterday hha)
> 
> im really into kinda vintage-ish look these days i guess lol



Lovin' this entire look! This suits your frame so nicely.


----------



## Helena928

petit papillon said:


>




I love this!! Looks like something I would totally wear from head to toe!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## petit papillon

Thank you *Helena928*!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Gorgeous outfit from head to toe!


----------



## voodoo_mary

helena- love your hair! and the entire outfit of course


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Helena* You are soo pretty!  your outfit!


Me today...


----------



## icecreamom

*Helena * Love your outfit and your hair... beautiful!!

*petit* Love your look is so chic! 

*Purse* I'll say it one more time, hehehe the BCBG skirt looks super hot on you!


----------



## madsaboutu

Lovely outfits everyone...here I am, wearing all the basics from my closet:








Zara blazer, thrifted polo shirt ( friend's closet), old italian jeans I revised to shorts, Vintage Bottega Veneta purse, UO tights, Coach ballet flats


----------



## airborne

love this look *madsaboutu *really really my style!!!!!


----------



## airborne

EVERYONE LOOKS SOOOOO AWESOME...!!!SO HAPPY TO SEE THESE PICS OF GREAT STYLE AND FASH!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Hi guys! This week has been hectic but I managed to get some outfit shots in: 

Wednesday: 












Tuesday:
















Sorry if I took up the entire page, I just wanted to get them all in there.  Now off to comment!!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@madsaboutu*: there's nothing "basic" about those basics! they're fantastic together.  very clean.
*@_hyperballad_ *: your hair is too cute.  and my heart loves those boots.
*@Helena928*: love the lines of your outfit.  and that bag is superb!
*@petit papillon*: you wear a bleached denim jacket oh so well. and the little blue dress from the other day is SO cute.
*@PurseAddict79*: man oh man i think electric blue is your color.  and everytime it rains i REFUSE to wear pants.  that sounds strange haha.  what i meant is that i usually wear a pretty dress or something 
*@initialed*: i'm a sucker for light gray tights.  and you're totally intimidating with those aviators haha.
*@voodoo_mary*: that blazer is outstanding. i really like how you paired it with a bright pair of flat tennies.
*@zhou_l*: are those sequin pants?! brilliant!
*@stefeilnately*: from the bright skirt to the texture of the vest- i love everything about this.


----------



## MissPR08

Helena928 said:


>


----------



## quynh_1206

Alecto - love that floral dress of yours. May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## quynh_1206

Tuesday's outfit





My shopping outing outfit of the day. Nothing super special about my outfit today, but it is such a nice day outside.


----------



## quynh_1206

double post


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@quynh_1206*: sure! i got it from forever 21 . if it doesn't look the same, it's because i wore it backwards 
a teensy forewarning, though:it runs a little small.


here are a few others, too, if you're interested:

*roses
*tiny flowers
*roses with zipper
*floral with collar
*floral capsleeve


----------



## quynh_1206

What a great idea! I love it front and back. I hope they still have it available. Thanks so much, Alecto!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@quynh_1206*: absolutely! you are most welcome   happy hunting!


----------



## nessahhh

it's still cold and chilly over here, can't wait for summer


----------



## PurseAddict79

*icecreamom* and *alecto* - Thank you!

*mads* Girl where have you been??? We're *almost* blazer twins today... same blazer different brand
*Alecto* Perfect as always. Love your lace tights. I sooo can't pull those off 
*quynh_1206 * - I love both outfits. You look great in skinny jeans


----------



## Nikkix2010

Sunday:
(Merona cashmere hat, RL for men white tshirt, BCBG blazer, Express jeans, NYLA booties)






THIS IS FABULOUS! It's amazing that ANYONE can pull a mens shirt off like that, amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## initialed

*AlectoAmorae* - Haha, thanks!


----------



## Nikkix2010

Okay, I didn't wear today, but wore a few weeks ago to the casino with my hubby!


----------



## petit papillon

I am loving the cropped look lately...  you can check my blog for more pics...


----------



## DearBuddha

petit papillon said:


> I am loving the cropped look lately...  you can check my blog for more pics...



You look fantastic! Love the necklace, love the shirt; if you've got it, flaunt it, I say


----------



## hyper_ballad

Alecto, are you a model?  Gosh, you're beautiful.


----------



## CoachGirl12

petit papillon said:


> I am loving the cropped look lately...  you can check my blog for more pics...


Gorgeous!


----------



## jclr

Everyone's been looking fab lately!  It's been crazy busy around here, so I'm actually posting a recent outfit--during a rare sunny day.  Uninspired, I know.  Happy almost Friday everyone!




SWORD Leather Jacket
Target White Tank
Aqua Skirt
No Name Black Patent Sandals


----------



## Helena928

nessahhh said:


> it's still cold and chilly over here, can't wait for summer


 

I love this!!! Is that a Zara blazer?


----------



## Helena928

Nikkix2010 said:


> Sunday:
> (Merona cashmere hat, RL for men white tshirt, BCBG blazer, Express jeans, NYLA booties)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FABULOUS! It's amazing that ANYONE can pull a mens shirt off like that, amazing! Beautiful!


 
I love this!!!!!


----------



## petit papillon

*Dearbuddha & Coachgirl12*, thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

played in the woods again today (and got reaaaally itchy):


----------



## airborne

cute! such a sexy look today i want to copy cat it,



jclr said:


> Everyone's been looking fab lately!  It's been crazy busy around here, so I'm actually posting a recent outfit--during a rare sunny day.  Uninspired, I know.  Happy almost Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWORD Leather Jacket
> Target White Tank
> Aqua Skirt
> No Name Black Patent Sandals


----------



## Martina_Italy

scaredycat said:


> Love the brown/red combo. Is that the horizontal or vertical Lockit?




Thank you! It's the regular Lockit!


----------



## madsaboutu

Happy Earth day everyone!!!  Today I wanted to celebrate Mother Earth so I took up the courage to get pics taken outside my living room, haha. 









H&M Garden Collection dress
H&M cardigan
Corso Como Salvatore boots


----------



## madsaboutu

Thank you *Alecto Amorae*! I love your outfit and photos and you have inspired me in so many ways! 

*jclr*, I want your SWORD jacket!

*petit papillon,* I love the necklace and the shorts look awesome on you!


----------



## nessahhh

Helena928 said:


> I love this!!! Is that a Zara blazer?



Thanks! Wow you got a keen eye, it is from Zara, got it on sale too


----------



## madsaboutu

airborne said:


> love this look *madsaboutu *really really my style!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Hung0190

dunno if this is for gurls only but heres me^^















2pm yay


----------



## airborne

awwwesome look girly!! 


madsaboutu said:


> Happy Earth day everyone!!!  Today I wanted to celebrate Mother Earth so I took up the courage to get pics taken outside my living room, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Garden Collection dress
> H&M cardigan
> Corso Como Salvatore boots


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^ Fierce blazer Hung0190!  Love it.


----------



## kiki119

Hung0190 said:


> dunno if this is for gurls only but heres me^^
> 
> 
> 2pm yay



you look FAB~ LOVE your style.


----------



## initialed




----------



## jeh3v




----------



## quynh_1206

jeh3v said:


>


 
Gorgeous dress, Jeh3v!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Today...
(changed my jeans after I took this pic... these are Hudsons and they are too big and just look poopy... so I put on my Rasts)






Took yesterday off... wore this to run to the doctor...


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Today...
> (changed my jeans after I took this pic... these are Hudsons and they are too big and just look poopy... so I put on my Rasts)



*PA*, I don't see what's wrong with the those jeans.  You look great.  This is a different color palette than you normally wear, right?  The earth tones look good on you, too.  Love your sandals-perfect with the blazer.


----------



## airborne

cute look!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Thanks  They look ok from the side, but from the front not so great. They're very thin and loose (bought them in December, they're like 2 sizes too big now) so they make my thighs look a little too... thunder-y. LOL. And yes, different colors for me today. I've worn the green shirt before, but with black... this khaki blazer is an experimental piece for me 

*airborne* Thank you


----------



## annemerrick

PurseAddict79....you have a great complexion!!!  You always look like you are glowing!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Really? My gosh, I have terribly oily skin... hence the glow  Thank you.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Denim shorts + Lace Bike Shorts


----------



## kstyle

PurseAddict79, I like your style!!


----------



## shoogrrl

This thread is always so much fun to look at.  You can sense that spring is in the air with everyone dressing floral and in thinner layers.  Great job, everyone!


As of me, this is me running around doing errands today...  

Zara cropped white blazer
J. Crew viscose tango tank
AG cropped jeans
Madden Girl studded sandals
J. crew necklaces ​


----------



## airborne

you look great love the coordination..



shoogrrl said:


> This thread is always so much fun to look at.  You can sense that spring is in the air with everyone dressing floral and in thinner layers.  Great job, everyone!
> 
> 
> As of me, this is me running around doing errands today...
> Zara cropped white blazer
> J. Crew viscose tango tank
> AG cropped jeans
> Madden Girl studded sandals
> J. crew necklaces ​


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@shoogrrl*: love the soft color palette.
*@CrazyBeautifulU*: i really like the lace & army green color combo.
*@Hung0190*: totally rad/authentic pieces!
*@madsaboutu*: the fact that you and your adorable little one almost match is SO cute.  the color of your boots is really interesting- it's neither here nor there in the brown category...but it works really well with the bright colors of  your dress. (and thank you!)
*@initialed*: stripes!!! i love bold, contrasting stripes.  especially paired with the dark leather of your [gigantic!] purse.
*@jeh3v*: pretty pretty pretty color combinations.  they all work really well together.  i enjoy how you tied all the colors together with a solid brown belt.
*@PurseAddict79*: i actually laughed loudly at the "poopy" comment. those wedges are wicked and you put your outfits together so admirably.
*@jclr*: stripes + leather? a-ok in my book.  totally loving the casual sandals/gladiators, too.  they play in perfectly with the rest of the look.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

i really apologize for the poor capture of the outfit...(most of the pictures i took were uber "artisty")...


----------



## airborne

*AlectoAmorae - you have the best photography jeeeez!
*


----------



## CoachGirl12

jeh3v said:


>


Really cute outfit J!


----------



## lizz

Ladies, you always inspire me! 

LOFT dress & cardigan, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges, Balenciaga sahara part time


----------



## LADC_chick

Heading out for a going away party for a friend  She (and her soon-to-be hubby) is moving out of the country.


----------



## initialed

*AlectoAmorae* - Thank you!! And cool photos!


----------



## madsaboutu

I went thrift shopping to continue celebrating Earth day...I found this oversized vintage sweater for $1! I was so stoked! I just have to share my outfit today even if it's nothing crazy special, lol. 

Looking great everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thrifted sweater/cardi, DIY studded top, DKNY jeans, Steven Madden Luxe shoes


----------



## airborne

like that you added the yellow handbag...great color coordination..


LADC_chick said:


> Heading out for a going away party for a friend  She (and her soon-to-be hubby) is moving out of the country.


----------



## shikki

Long time stalker of this thread but felt I should comment!  Love all the outfits ladies!  I wish I had the courage to post but being plus sized I feel intimidated by all the great looking people on here!  Keep up the good work!   Love to see your pictures!:urock:


----------



## lilflobowl

Welcome to the thread & you look AWESOME!! Totally love your style!

Are you Jap/Korean or Chinese like me? For some reason I feel like you're exuding a very Korean vibe which I like a lot!



Hung0190 said:


> dunno if this is for gurls only but heres me^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2pm yay


----------



## voodoo_mary

vimtage lace cotton top, guess shorts, vintage scholls, lockheart bag


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## shockboogie

*Hung0190* -  Love your style!!!! 
*
voodoo_mary* - I really like your look! Casual yet very chic!


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> i really apologize for the poor capture of the outfit...(most of the pictures i took were uber "artisty")...



*Alecto*, this is my one of my favorite looks on you, hands down.  I love the simplicity of the dress and, may I have the belt, please? Oh, and the boots, too.


----------



## jclr

airborne said:


> awwwesome look girly!!



*Mads*, love the dress with the boots and the fact that your cute mini-me are so well coordinated!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> *Mads*, love the dress with the boots and the fact that your cute mini-me are so well coordinated!



Thank you lovey!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

PurseAddict79 said:


> Today...
> (changed my jeans after I took this pic... these are Hudsons and they are too big and just look poopy... so I put on my Rasts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took yesterday off... wore this to run to the doctor...


 
your outfits are so cute i lov e those wedges where are they from if you dodnt mind me asking


----------



## ilovefashion87

ilovefashion87 said:


> your outfits are so cute i lov e those wedges where are they from if you dodnt mind me asking


 
nevermind lol theyre are the ones im on the hunt for lol


----------



## petit papillon




----------



## sasy

mads -- GREAT shoes.
lizz -- Loving your CV4Target wedges.
purseaddict -- Adore your wedges too.

Hmmm, I'm sensing a "love of wedges" theme here.  LOL

platinum -- Such a pretty outfit.  Pink is a great color on you.
alecto -- I LOVE artsy pictures.  So pretty.


----------



## sasy

Yesterday ...


----------



## platinum_girly

sasy said:


> platinum -- Such a pretty outfit. Pink is a great color on you.


 
Hey, thankyou 
I love, love, love your outfit ^^^ those cat shoes are majorly cute xoxo


----------



## platinum_girly

2 new outfits (and change of haircolour)


----------



## gnourtmat

hello everyone! here i am today...


























please ignore my chicken legs :shame:


----------



## airborne

chicken leggs?? WHATEVER!..I HAVE CHICKEN LOL...
YOU LOOK GREAT!


gnourtmat said:


> hello everyone! here i am today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please ignore my chicken legs :shame:


----------



## initialed




----------



## CashmereFiend

_hyperballad_ said:


>




LOVE this! I feel like you ARE "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo," and in a very good way.


----------



## peppamint

*initialed*, I adore your tee. so cool!


----------



## initialed

*peppamint* - Thanks!


----------



## ayla

Veda Viper leather jacket 
Alexander McQueen Scarf 
TR jeans (blue crystals.. so cute ! ) 
TB flats (cannot for the life of me remember the name) 
Louis Vuitton Popincourt Haut


----------



## pinkgoldfish

petit papillon said:


>



Wow, so there really are stylish people in our country?


----------



## kiki119

I am SO envy that you go these~ u rock them~


----------



## kiki119

*petit papillon:*

girl you look fab~ your pup... best accessory! (I am a big animal person lol I need a pup badly)

what colour is your bal?

btw LOVE your blog


----------



## LADC_chick

platinum_girly, I love the new hair color! I think it really suits your coloring. A lot!


----------



## airborne

love this compete look all the colors and your bag complimenting...are you a runner...those legs jeeez!! i would totally wear this look...




petit papillon said:


>


----------



## shopaholiccat

ayla said:


> Veda Viper leather jacket
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> TR jeans (blue crystals.. so cute ! )
> TB flats (cannot for the life of me remember the name)
> Louis Vuitton Popincourt Haut



LOVEEEEEEE the jacket!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

LADC_chick said:


> platinum_girly, I love the new hair color! I think it really suits your coloring. A lot!


 
Thankyou so much, it is always strange to make such a drastic change so am thankful for your compliment


----------



## gnourtmat

airborne said:


> chicken leggs?? WHATEVER!..I HAVE CHICKEN LOL...
> YOU LOOK GREAT!



thank you!


----------



## petit papillon

*Pinkgoldfish:* Glad to see someone from Belgium!!!  I find that there're lots of stylish people in cities like Brussels, Anterwerp, Gent etc... Enjoy the sunny days!

*Kiki119*: Thank you so much! I love your macarons! I need some lessons in the dessert department...  My bal is a 2005 magenta... the color is very satured, the best hot pink Bal has ever made imo..

*Airborne:* I am fitness instructor after my office hours.. I do run some times but the muscle legs, I was born with them lol I hated them when I was a teenager and didn't wear shorts/dresses for years... now I learned to live with them and love them... in my classes, I always tell my students to love their bodies and enjoy what they see in the mirror, because every woman is beautiful...


----------



## airborne

i totally agree! (im a runner and i have chicken like legs w/ a lil ball for muscle) LOL!!...you look great...
*
Airborne: I am fitness instructor after my office hours.. I do run some times but the muscle legs, I was born with them lol I hated them when I was a teenager and didn't wear shorts/dresses for years... now I learned to live with them and love them... in my classes, I always tell my students to love their bodies and enjoy what they see in the mirror, because every woman is beautiful...[/QUOTE]
*


----------



## bagsforme

From last night.


----------



## lizz

LOFT dress & scarf, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges, Bal sahara part-time


----------



## petit papillon




----------



## ShoeLover

Yesterday:


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore my Chloe marle grey hoodie with silk flower applique  (I also have this in the sweatshirt/dress version)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Everyone is looking spring ready!


----------



## shikki

ShoeLover said:


> Yesterday:



Love your outfit! May I ask what shoes are you wearing? Love them!


----------



## stefeilnately

lizz said:


> LOFT dress & scarf, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges, Bal sahara part-time


 

Oh I love this look! The colours go very well together!


----------



## stefeilnately

me yesterday..


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love that sweet look *stefe*!
*shikki*-thanks! They're burberry prorsum!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Saturday my amazing BF and I took DS to the Giants game...

Nike shirt, Express jeans, Groove wedge flip flops





and a pic of the crazy kid (I told him to smile like a nice boy and this is what i got lol)





and then today...
CK dress, H&M jacket, Carlos Santana shoes


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> Saturday my amazing BF and I took DS to the Giants game...
> 
> Nike shirt, Express jeans, Groove wedge flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of the crazy kid (I told him to smile like a nice boy and this is what i got lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then today...
> CK dress, H&M jacket, Carlos Santana shoes


Gorgeous girl! (as always!) I wish I could pull outfits like you do off!


----------



## airborne

love the jeans!


PurseAddict79 said:


> Saturday my amazing BF and I took DS to the Giants game...
> Nike shirt, Express jeans, Groove wedge flip flops


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PurseAddict79* - I have a few request and you can fulfill in any order you see fit:
1.  I need you to send those sofas to me IMMEDIATELY - they look super, super cozy comfy.
2. pinch the cheeks of that Crazy Kid - he's too cute for words...

and to top it off - you lookin' good girlie!!!!  Lovin' the work look.


----------



## annemerrick

bagsforme said:


> From last night.


 

Loving this Pucci dress!  Gorgeous!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Purseaddict*-you and your kid look soo cute!!! I wanna pinch his cheeks too! He reminds me of Cruz Beckham! What a cutie!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've been away way too long, so I have to do a: You look wonderful to all of you! Nice to see you again!


----------



## shikki

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love that sweet look *stefe*!
> *shikki*-thanks! They're burberry prorsum!



Thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You welcome!
*Ditte*-you look great! I love that jacket! And the ps1, well, there are no words!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^You welcome!
> *Ditte*-you look great! I love that jacket! And the ps1, well, there are no words!



Thank you so much, sweet Emmy :shame: I'm glad you like it


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Saturday my amazing BF and I took DS to the Giants game...
> 
> Nike shirt, Express jeans, Groove wedge flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of the crazy kid (I told him to smile like a nice boy and this is what i got lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then today...
> CK dress, H&M jacket, Carlos Santana shoes



*PA*, your little one is just adorable!  Too cute!  

You also look so svelte in your Giants outfit.  Even with a t-shirt and jeans you never look sloppy.  Good job!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

i hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. some outfit posts:











i just now realized i totally forget to write what i'm wearing so here it goes:

forever 21 romper/onesie/jumper/whateveritscalled; vivenne westwood sweater; ridiculous no-name gold belt; hue tights; headband: forever 21

*now off to do hw (but i'll comment later!)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Coachgirl~* Girl, you&#8217;re gonna give me an over-inflated ego 
*Airborne~* Thanks! So do I! I&#8217;m actually kinda annoyed by how much I love the jeans. I spend in upwards of $200 for  a pair and I got these on clearance for $23 and love than more than any other skinny jean I&#8217;ve purchased. Go figure lol
*DC-cutie~ *Those are my boyfriends sofas and yes, VERY comfy. They&#8217;re easy to nap on&#8230; all day lol. And thanks for the compliment on my little boy. He&#8217;s my baby 
*Shoelover~* Awww thank you.
*Jclr~ *OMG did you just say I look thin? I love you! lol


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Old Navy Blue Stripe Ruffle Trim Jersey Dress
Jacket: Old Navy
Necklace: Unknown
Bracelet: Charlotte Russe
Shoes: Miss Trish for Target Seahorse Flat


----------



## LADC_chick

Everyone is looking all great and Spring-like. It's too much! (PA, your son is adorable! Although, he'd probably not like being called "adorable" to his face. Hee!)

I wore this today (minus the booties. I had on lace up Steve Madden satin ballet flats. But since I'm getting ready to teach my evening class, I decided I can wear heels for the adults. ):


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ OMG he *loathes* being called cute 

I love that cardi... its Rodarte for Target, right? Sure wish I'd snagged one...


----------



## Jeneen

PurseAddict79 said:


> Saturday my amazing BF and I took DS to the Giants game...
> 
> Nike shirt, Express jeans, Groove wedge flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of the crazy kid (I told him to smile like a nice boy and this is what i got lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then today...
> CK dress, H&M jacket, Carlos Santana shoes



You look great in both outfits and your little one is such a cutie!


----------



## LADC_chick

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG he *loathes* being called cute
> 
> I love that cardi... its Rodarte for Target, right? Sure wish I'd snagged one...



Ha! I figured as much, re: being called cute and/or adorable. I've worked with elementary aged children for eight years, and I know little boys can't stand that.

Also, yeah, I bought the cardi from Target. I really like it!


----------



## iluvmybags

My outfit for work Monday night --

Rodarte for Target Lace Print Dress, Lace Cardi & Bow Belt
HUE Tights
Tory Burch Romy Ballet Flats
Marc Jacobs Python St Marks Lux bag


----------



## jen_sparro

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!



Those shoes  how do they run in your opinion? Oh and I love your tights!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ I was thinking the same thing Jen... those Miu Miu shoes are amazing!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Everything miu miu makes is amazing!
This was Sunday and my very first collage:


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!

*Jeneen* Thanks!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chantal1922

^^Cute PA


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!
> 
> *Jeneen* Thanks!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Super cute outfit girl!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Everything miu miu makes is amazing!
> This was Sunday and my very first collage:


Lovin the whole look and pics!


----------



## annemerrick

Purse Addict...is the dress Express????  I have the shirt from the same line and love it!  You look super cute....that dress is very flattering.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks *chantal* and *coachgirl*!!

*Anne* Its actually INC from Macy's  Thank you!


----------



## trisha48228

Shoelover your shoes are cute and different.  PA, love your outfit.  You are always very cute!


----------



## Jeneen

*ShoeLover* - your shoes are bad a$$!

*PlatinumGirly* - I LOVE your new haircolor - it really suits you... the platinum is nice, but the new color is WOW-POW on you!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thank you ladies!


----------



## LADC_chick

OMG, Shoe Lover! Your shoes are extra fierce! Lovin' it!


----------



## tweety32976

LADC_chick said:


> OMG, Shoe Lover! Your shoes are extra fierce! Lovin' it!


 You look cute and comfortable...


----------



## tweety32976

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!
> 
> *Jeneen* Thanks!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 You look so pretty...


----------



## tweety32976

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Everything miu miu makes is amazing!
> This was Sunday and my very first collage:


 I love your shoes...


----------



## shikki

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit for work Monday night --
> 
> Rodarte for Target Lace Print Dress, Lace Cardi & Bow Belt
> HUE Tights
> Tory Burch Romy Ballet Flats
> Marc Jacobs Python St Marks Lux bag



 Love your dress!


----------



## shikki

*ShoeLover*
OMG love your shoes! You really live up to your screen name!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^lol! Thanks ladies!


----------



## serafina

.


----------



## serafina

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!
> 
> *Jeneen* Thanks!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 

Wow that is one HOT outfit! You look amazing tooo  Who makes that dress? I am a total feen for dresses in that silhouette and that go slightly below the knees... totally flattering on my thunder thighs


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Hehe thanks! Its INC from macy's. I rarely wear below the knee dresses; didn't realize how flattering the fit is. I want this dress in, like, every color imaginable lol


----------



## LADC_chick

tweety32976 said:


> You look cute and comfortable...



Thanks! I have to be comfortable for work...


----------



## initialed




----------



## Jeneen

^ Cute outfit and your pose and shot alltogether is adorable.


----------



## initialed

^Thank you so much!


----------



## KristyDarling

Purseaddict -- beautiful outfit! You have a knack for pulling just the right pieces together to look really polished!

Initialed -- love the loungey chic!!

Shoelover -- those shoes are showstoppers! Hot!!


----------



## initialed

^Thanks so much!


----------



## voodoo_mary

this is a 3year old rebecca taylor dress. one of my favourites.


----------



## iluvmybags

here's tonight 's outfit (minus the handbag - which was the same one I carried last night)

All of the clothing is from American Apparel -
Hooded Dress, Long Cardigan and Leggings
Matisse Suede Boots


----------



## stefeilnately

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit for work Monday night --
> 
> Rodarte for Target Lace Print Dress, Lace Cardi & Bow Belt
> HUE Tights
> Tory Burch Romy Ballet Flats
> Marc Jacobs Python St Marks Lux bag


 

I love this look!!


----------



## stefeilnately

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Everything miu miu makes is amazing!
> This was Sunday and my very first collage:


 

Really hot shoes you've got!! love the all blue outfit too!!


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!
> 
> *Jeneen* Thanks!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 

Lovely outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

me today..


----------



## ennerad

tapped for ideas...

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

Meeting day


----------



## shikki

iluvmybags said:


> here's tonight 's outfit (minus the handbag - which was the same one I carried last night)
> 
> All of the clothing is from American Apparel -
> Hooded Dress, Long Cardigan and Leggings
> Matisse Suede Boots




What a cute look! Love it!


----------



## shikki

stefeilnately said:


> me today..



Great outfit! Love your shoes!


----------



## shikki

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ OMG those shoes are AWESOME!!
> 
> *Jeneen* Thanks!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Love the dress! Fierce!


----------



## tweety32976

ennerad said:


> tapped for ideas...
> 
> quean


Love your hair.....


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

ennerad said:


> tapped for ideas...
> 
> quean


 
Loving it, very unique style!!


----------



## trisha48228

Nice outfits ladies!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

@stefeilnately - I love those black sandals, where did you get them?


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

@Purseaddict, I love your outfits too. Mostly, love how you're always smiling and you look so happy!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

I posted this in another thread too..





@ work

No name top & jeans
Betsey Johnson belt
Linea Pelle handbag
DKNY shoes


----------



## ehc2010

This was my outfit last night for a wine pairing dinner event at Grace Los Angeles.

dress: French Connection ribbon bandage dress
leather jacket: S.W.O.R.D. lucca in black
nude patent pumps: Steve Madden Ulltra
clutch: Balenciaga Anthracite SGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## jeh3v

Great outfits everyone!







Blazer: Target Mossimo Boyfriend Blazer
Shirt: New York and Company Satin Ruffle Shell
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans 
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Cognac Wedges
Necklace: Target Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Cute outfit!  I love the blouse and jacket combo and of course that bag is a beauty!  I just bought the Target cluster drop necklace this weekend and wearing it now ( its on clearance)


----------



## jeh3v

^Don't you just love the necklace! Even more scoring it for $7.68!  I love all of the pretty gemstone necklaces in that line and own like 5 different ones.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^Yep!  I have two and waiting for the rest to go on sale ..there is the cute one with the little small gemstones and/or pearls spread throughout the necklace that I looove!


----------



## xmyheart

gnourtmat said:


> hello everyone! here i am today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please ignore my chicken legs :shame:



Tam you are too cute


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry Boots, Lace Dress with Open Back


----------



## ehc2010

*CrazyBeautifulU*: OMG! I was WAITING for someone to buy that nightcap dress. I absolutely LOVE it and it looks spectacular on you! Question: how do you solve the bra problem given the open back?


----------



## jeh3v

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^Yep!  I have two and waiting for the rest to go on sale ..there is the cute one with the little small gemstones and/or pearls spread throughout the necklace that I looove!



I adore that one and broke down and bought it FP!!! Worth every penny, it gets a ton of wear from me, and getting the rest for a good deal makes up for it!


----------



## gnourtmat

xmyheart said:


> Tam you are too cute



hehe thank you!


----------



## thavasa

Everyone looks great!!

Me today


----------



## thavasa

OMG~ You look sooo cute! what a pretty dress!



stefeilnately said:


> me today..


----------



## jeh3v

thavasa said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> Me today



Great shoes!


----------



## voodoo_mary

i love all the layering- everyone looks so nice!








moschino top, leggings from Fifilles, vintage etienne aigner bag, charles & keith shoes


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> Me today


 

Hello my dear fren!! Thanks and I love the pinks and navy in yr outfit too!! I am hoping to find a light coloured flap soooon You look great with the jumbo and the medium! Personally, which do you prefer?


----------



## stefeilnately

Jazzy_Nat said:


> @stefeilnately - I love those black sandals, where did you get them?


 

Thanks shikki and jazzy_nat! It is from Korea You can try yesstyle.com for similar styles. HTHs


----------



## LADC_chick

thavasa said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> Me today



Loving the wedges! I feel like it's going to be a wedge-rific summer!



voodoo_mary said:


> i love all the layering- everyone looks so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moschino top, leggings from Fifilles, vintage etienne aigner bag, charles & keith shoes



That dress is beautiful, voodoo_mary!


I'm off to work! I often wish I had an office job so I could go to work in pencil skirts and heels. But, my (sort of) homage to Audrey Hepburn will have to do:






H & M blouse, NY & Co. cropped pant, Steve Madden lace-up ballet flats. I can't remember where I bought the belt; it's been many, many years.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^*thavasa*, *LADC*-I  just love the cropped pants look!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jeh3v* I love that blouse! I'm going to run to NY&Co today and see if they have it. I want it! Lol
*LADC_chick* -You look awesome!!

Today...


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks! I think I got it on clearance about 4 months ago, so you may have a hard time, but maybe they'll have something similar! Your outfit today is fab!


----------



## roussel

Here is my work outfit for today
Zara jacket, Gap white T, Siwy black jeans, Zac Posen for Target scarf, Miu Miu nude platform heels


----------



## KristyDarling

*LADC_chick* -- that outfit is OUTSTANDING!!! OK, please allow me to say that that may just be one of my all-time favorite ensembles on this forum! Elegant, clean, chic, simple, effortless, and so complementary to your (perfect) figure!!!!  And those lace-up ballet flats...me want!! Sometimes, an outfit comes together so easily and perfectly. This is one of those times! (ok, I'll shut up now. gush over!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Roussel, cute outfit and I love the splash of color from the Scarf!  I picked up a couple Zach Posen pieces last night last night ..so excited


----------



## petit papillon

To the office...








During the lunch break...





After work, enjoy the sun in the park...


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks, *ShoeLover* and *PA*! Thank you, *KristyDarling*! The flats I got at DSW back in '06.




PurseAddict79 said:


> *jeh3v* I love that blouse! I'm going to run to NY&Co today and see if they have it. I want it! Lol
> *LADC_chick* -You look awesome!!
> 
> Today...



PA, jewel tones look really great with your coloring! I love that blouse you have on.



roussel said:


> Here is my work outfit for today
> Zara jacket, Gap white T, Siwy black jeans, Zac Posen for Target scarf, Miu Miu nude platform heels


Love this look, roussel. Oh, man! I need to get to Target, ASAP. Between that Zac Posen scarf and the Cynthia Vincent wedges that jeh3v had on yesterday, I've been drooling.



petit papillon said:


> To the office...




Those blue shorts are to die for! The perfect summery color.


----------



## xmyheart

*petit papillon**:* i love you outfits~~ especially the blue shorts!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^ Are the blue shorts from H & M? I saw a very similar pair.


----------



## ericanjensen

I'm cheating. This is 2 days ago when it was warm. Today it is snowing












Diesel, Diesel, & L.A.M.B.


----------



## tweety32976

ericanjensen said:


> I'm cheating. This is 2 days ago when it was warm. Today it is snowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel, Diesel, & L.A.M.B.


 I love this look. Your shoes are too cute...


----------



## iluvmybags

gnourtmat said:


> hello everyone! here i am today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please ignore my chicken legs :shame:




I LOVE this look, especially your top -- can you please tell me who makes it and maybe where/when you got it?  This looks like something I'd most definitely wear!


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Great outfits everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Target Mossimo Boyfriend Blazer
> Shirt: New York and Company Satin Ruffle Shell
> Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Cognac Wedges
> Necklace: Target Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine



Love your look! I got those wedges in black but I'm not diggin them on my feet


----------



## voodoo_mary

ck romper, vintage belt, vintage gucci, nine west shoes


----------



## initialed




----------



## adriana89

tweety32976 said:


> I love this look. Your shoes are too cute...



You look fabulous! Love the jeans


----------



## sasy

Airborne -- Love your bag! I have a soft spot for special Fendi bags.
Purse -- Looking lovely as always.  Do love those wedges!
JCLR -- Those are great sandals.
Helena -- Such pretty hair + outfit.
Hung -- So chic.


----------



## sasy

Thanks last time for your comments.


----------



## petit papillon

*LADC_chick*: thanks. Your look great yourself! You make me want to add some military green in my wardrobe.

*xmyheart, Jazzy_nat*: thank you for your kind words... these shorts are indeed from H&M.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Its Friday!!!


----------



## jeh3v

shikki said:


> Love your look! I got those wedges in black but I'm not diggin them on my feet


 
Thank you! Why don't you like them on your feet?


----------



## jeh3v

PurseAddict79 said:


> Its Friday!!!


 

Super cute outfit! I think that may be the same blazer I have. Target?


----------



## stefeilnately

outfit of the day..


----------



## PurseAddict79

jeh3v~ Thank you  No, it's from BCBG... it looks just like one from target AND on from zara though lol
stefeilnately~ Super cute


----------



## airborne

chic


initialed said:


>


----------



## airborne

GIRL!!! THOSE JEANS! 


ericanjensen said:


> I'm cheating. This is 2 days ago when it was warm. Today it is snowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel, Diesel, & L.A.M.B.


----------



## airborne

LOVE how you accessorize this look with the belt...right on!!


LADC_chick said:


> Loving the wedges! I feel like it's going to be a wedge-rific summer!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is beautiful, voodoo_mary!
> 
> 
> I'm off to work! I often wish I had an office job so I could go to work in pencil skirts and heels. But, my (sort of) homage to Audrey Hepburn will have to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H & M blouse, NY & Co. cropped pant, Steve Madden lace-up ballet flats. I can't remember where I bought the belt; it's been many, many years.


----------



## airborne

DAAAANG!!! WOW! THOSE SANDALS


ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Everything miu miu makes is amazing!
> This was Sunday and my very first collage:


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ So hot! Is that blazer from Express? If so, we're blazer sisters  I have it too


----------



## KlassicKouture

I don't even know where to begin commenting. You all look fab! 

I'm gonna have to start sharing my outfits in here instead of lurking LOL


----------



## ShoeLover

*airborne*-thanks!
*phenomenon*-lovely outfits & pictures! Now I feel silly posting my picture shopping at target 
*KlassicKouture*-yes, share your outfits with us!




J.Crew pants, Banana Republic Cardi, Chanel flats & Balenciaga bag.


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Thank you! Why don't you like them on your feet?



I dont know.  It feels like my feet are bound in some sort of torture device...maybe its all in my head!


----------



## shikki

PurseAddict79 said:


> Its Friday!!!



Love the look! Your shoes are TDF! I die!


----------



## shikki

initialed said:


>



so cute!


----------



## shikki

stefeilnately said:


> outfit of the day..



Nice look! Love the sandals again too bad I cant find them


----------



## shikki

ShoeLover said:


> *airborne*-thanks!
> *phenomenon*-lovely outfits & pictures! Now I feel silly posting my picture shopping at target
> *KlassicKouture*-yes, share your outfits with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew pants, Banana Republic Cardi, Chanel flats & Balenciaga bag.



Love the look! You look a little bit like America Ferrera here.


----------



## initialed

*airborne* & *shikki* - Thank you!!


----------



## *sam**

Today on the deck of my new home


----------



## Martina_Italy

ericanjensen said:


> I'm cheating. This is 2 days ago when it was warm. Today it is snowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel, Diesel, & L.A.M.B.




Love the jeans.. And you have got a GORGEOUS, hot figure!!!


----------



## Flip88

ericajensen - those shoes look great on you.


----------



## petit papillon

More pictures in my blog... a nice weekend to you all!


----------



## LADC_chick

OK, that's hot! It looks like a spread from a magazine.



PHENOMENON said:


>



My weekends start on Thursday (yay!), so the first outfit I wore Thursday night and the second I wore last night.

1. Target lace top, Limited strapless top, Express jeans, F21 booties
2. Target ruffle cami, F21 belt, Express pencil skirt, Steven Madden platform sandals


----------



## airborne

YOU HAVE NICE LEGS, I MUST SAY...AND I LOVE YOUR SIG, YUP... THE REAL HOUSE WIVES AND TPF!!!



LADC_chick said:


> OK, that's hot! It looks like a spread from a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> My weekends start on Thursday (yay!), so the first outfit I wore Thursday night and the second I wore last night.
> 
> 1. Target lace top, Limited strapless top, Express jeans, F21 booties
> 2. Target ruffle cami, F21 belt, Express pencil skirt, Steven Madden platform sandals


----------



## airborne

youre welcome this pic is classic!! 


ShoeLover said:


> *airborne*-thanks!
> *phenomenon*-lovely outfits & pictures! Now I feel silly posting my picture shopping at target
> *KlassicKouture*-yes, share your outfits with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew pants, Banana Republic Cardi, Chanel flats & Balenciaga bag.


----------



## airborne

you always look nice!! and nice pic btw...


PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## Jaded81

Wow!! Great shot!!



PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## JuneHawk

This outfit is much more interesting than the one underneath


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

JuneHawk said:


> This outfit is much more interesting than the one underneath



You look amazing, you graduated from what if I may ask? Congrats


----------



## airborne

Well congratulations on the occasion or the graduation 


JuneHawk said:


> This outfit is much more interesting than the one underneath


----------



## JuneHawk

I graduated from an Associate of Arts program and I'm transfering to a 4 year college this fall.


----------



## airborne

yay!!congrats!


----------



## JuneHawk

Some people have asked me what's all the regalia for.  The white cord and tassel are for graduating with highest honors (suma cum laude) and the orange and blue stuff is for the honor society (Phi Theta Kappa).


----------



## ANL1

suma cum laude? Way to go girl! Congrats!


----------



## ShoeLover

*June*-congratulations! I love the CLs!!! 
Wearing my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag today:


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks, *airborne*! I've always been self-conscious about my legs, but I think once I hit mid-20s, it was like, Well, this is the body I have, so... And the signature is courtesy of (I want to say) *vanasty* in the RH of NYC thread.



JuneHawk said:


> This outfit is much more interesting than the one underneath



Congratulations!!! What do you plan to study at the four-year uni, if you don't mind my asking?




ShoeLover said:


> *June*-congratulations! I love the CLs!!!
> Wearing my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag today:



I really like that striped shirt, ShoeLover! It's got a kind of nautical feel. Or  French feels. Or both.


----------



## JuneHawk

Cardiovascular Perfusion


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats, *JuneHawk* - I love to see a woman going after her dreams (and you do it in style, no-less with your CLs  )

*ShoeLover* - nice.  I'm diggin' the stripped shirt


----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

JuneHawk said:


> Some people have asked me what's all the regalia for.  The white cord and tassel are for graduating with highest honors (suma cum laude) and the orange and blue stuff is for the honor society (Phi Theta Kappa).



*CONGRATS JuneHawk!!!! *


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank you!


----------



## ivy1026

initialed said:


>



love your look


----------



## JoanneBAGS

Ugg Boots
Aubin & Wills Jumper
Balenciaga JAcket
Julien Macdonald Leggings
Chloé Edith bag

Ohhh and ignore the mess...had my mams room turned upside down trying to find my jumper.


----------



## airborne

ohh sucks now!! LOVE THE EDITH!! My fav Chloe bag!..looks great  with the jean jacket!


----------



## JoanneBAGS

thanks, it goes with pretty much everything


----------



## airborne

ooookay!!! you rocked it!!


----------



## iluvmybags

PHENOMENON said:


>




these are beautiful pics -- you should add them to our "tPF Bags as Art" thread in the main forum.  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## cjones99

Trying out the Little Black Dress for dinner tonight!! Love this dress because it makes me curvier- attempting the Sophia Loren/Monica Bullucci look


----------



## initialed

*ivy1026* - Thank you!


----------



## shoppy

Friday night:
Last night:
H&M tunic
Cheapie leggings
BCBG sandals





Saturday night:
BB Dakota dress
Guess slingbacks


----------



## LADC_chick

cjones99 said:


> Trying out the Little Black Dress for dinner tonight!! Love this dress because it makes me curvier- attempting the Sophia Loren/Monica Bullucci look



I think you might have achieved that. It's a great LBD you have on there!


shoppy said:


> Friday night:
> Last night:
> H&M tunic
> Cheapie leggings
> BCBG sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night:
> BB Dakota dress
> Guess slingbacks



I like both looks. Very casual and stylish.


----------



## cjones99

Thank you LADC_chick!

The dress is 'Emilio and Coco' if anyone is interested in elegant, timeless, classic dresses that have a wonderful fit for all body types!!! There is a whole selection of great black dresses in the online boutique that embodies luxury in simplicity: 

http://www.emiliococo.com/


----------



## Helena928

initialed said:


>



Love this!! so effortlessly chic and LOVE the bag.


----------



## Helena928

PurseAddict79 said:


> Meeting day




Sexxxxxy!!!!! Love this - you look smokin!


----------



## Helena928

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Burberry Boots, Lace Dress with Open Back




LOVE the dress!! You pull it off so well.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## initialed

*Helena928* - Thank you!


----------



## shoppy

LADC_chick said:


> I like both looks. Very casual and stylish.



Thanks!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ So hot! Is that blazer from Express? If so, we're blazer sisters  I have it too


Thank you so much! my blazer is from Zara 



ShoeLover said:


> *phenomenon*-lovely outfits & pictures! Now I feel silly posting my picture shopping at target





LADC_chick said:


> OK, that's hot! It looks like a spread from a magazine.





airborne said:


> you always look nice!! and nice pic btw...





Jaded81 said:


> Wow!! Great shot!!


Thanks so much girls!


iluvmybags said:


> these are beautiful pics -- you should add them to our "tPF Bags as Art" thread in the main forum.  They are gorgeous!!


Thank you, I'm not familiar with the thread, should take a look


----------



## voodoo_mary

i think summer's officially here 











karen millen dress, vintage bag, lilica heels


----------



## CoachGirl12

voodoo_mary said:


> i think summer's officially here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen millen dress, vintage bag, lilica heels


Wow, that dress is gorgeous! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> i think summer's officially here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen millen dress, vintage bag, lilica heels





Wow, love the dress!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PurseAddict79 said:


>




This color looks great on you!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Helena* Thank you! You look amazing as well. I love your style
*Martina* Thanks!


----------



## hyper_ballad

So, I bought this dress from Forever21 (where I never shop..stuff falls apart!) and it's a small, but I think it makes me look a little preggo..

It's grey and distressed and has studs..all of my favorite things 






This was my real outfit of the day..






Guess earrings I bought yesterday..love them..


----------



## airborne

everyone looks greats!


----------



## hyper_ballad

CashmereFiend said:


> LOVE this! I feel like you ARE "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo," and in a very good way.



@CashmereFiend: Thanks!  I'll admit, I don't know anything about the Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, but I'm Wikipediaing it right now


----------



## ShoeLover

hyper-I think you look great! And I just love your hair!


----------



## cjones99

Sorry, just discovered how to enlarge the photos!

*Dress Emilio and Coco: http://www.emiliococo.com/
Shoes: YSL 
Necklace: local boutique jewellery shop*


----------



## quynh_1206

CJone, that dress is amazing on you.


----------



## initialed




----------



## cjones99

quynh_1206 said:


> CJone, that dress is amazing on you.



Thank You Quynh 1206!
So sweet


----------



## tweety32976

hyper_ballad said:


> So, I bought this dress from Forever21 (where I never shop..stuff falls apart!) and it's a small, but I think it makes me look a little preggo..
> 
> It's grey and distressed and has studs..all of my favorite things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my real outfit of the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess earrings I bought yesterday..love them..


 I love your hair!!!


----------



## tweety32976

iluvmybags said:


> these are beautiful pics -- you should add them to our "tPF Bags as Art" thread in the main forum. They are gorgeous!!


I agree.They are so pretty...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cjones- great dress!
anthro cami
club monaco cardi
gap jeans
champion sneakers
linea pelle cuff


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Ross
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges
Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket
Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings
Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma


----------



## tweety32976

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Ross
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges
> Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket
> Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings
> Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma


 very pretty...


----------



## Helena928

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Ross
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges
> Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket
> Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings
> Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma


 

ADORABLE! Love this look.


----------



## gnourtmat

last night...

i'm making a weird face in the first pic..


----------



## jeh3v

Tweety and Helena, thank you!


----------



## natmk28

I keep meaning to post my outfits in here and forgetting! here are a couple recent ones:


----------



## jeh3v

^Was just drooling over the yellow skirt on your blog the other day! Love it!


----------



## gnourtmat

natmk28 said:


> I keep meaning to post my outfits in here and forgetting! here are a couple recent ones:



i love those nude shoes in the first pic! and that yellow skirt is beautiful!


----------



## betty.lee

natmk28 said:


> I keep meaning to post my outfits in here and forgetting! here are a couple recent ones:


great outfits.  what shoes are you wearing in the 2nd pic?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute outfits and great legs girl! Totally off topic but I looove the color of the walls in the pic ..I have bedroom a similar color and the accessories in the bathroom are a lighter version ..I am thinking of paiting living room that color with either brown or black/white accents!


natmk28 said:


> I keep meaning to post my outfits in here and forgetting! here are a couple recent ones:


----------



## P.Y.T.

*NatmK28 *-Your outfits are too cute! Especially the last one. WOW!!!!!!!!!

WERK MAMA...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Natmk- I love all of your outfits especially the last one!!!!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Jeneen

*initialed* - love those gold flats and long sweater

*natmk* - love all your outfits - so put together and stylish!


----------



## initialed

*Jeneen* - Thanks!


----------



## voodoo_mary

ck jacket
robert rodriguez skirt
vintage bag
vince camuto shoes


----------



## DC-Cutie

* natmk28 *- you look *AMAZING*!!!!  Loving all the outfits.  Now we need details, please.  Where is the skirt from in pic #3 and the shoes in pic #2


----------



## mash_ka_19

shoppy said:


> Friday night:
> Last night:
> H&M tunic
> Cheapie leggings
> BCBG sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night:
> BB Dakota dress
> Guess slingbacks


 You are missing something in both your outfits


----------



## CoachGirl12

voodoo_mary said:


> ck jacket
> robert rodriguez skirt
> vintage bag
> vince camuto shoes


HOT! Love everything about the outfit! Your rockin it girl!


----------



## natmk28

jeh3v, gnourtmat- thanks!

betty.lee- the shoes are actually cheapies from urban original. I don't have time to find them at the moment, but I think i linked them on my blog if your looking for them

luvsagreatdeal- thanks! I like the color too- it was actually already there when we moved in but we decided to keep it because it went so well with my furniture (which is mostly dark brown and cream) I think either of the color combos you mentioned will look great with it!

pyt, talldrinkofwater, jeneen- thanks!

dccutie- thanks   the skirt is from anthro, a while ago though, its no longer available. shoes in pic. 3 are from urban original and were $20. They are not the best quality, but they are pretty comfy for the price.


----------



## roussel

voodoo_mary you always look so stylish!
natmk28 gorgeous figure!  anything you wear looks great on you.

Wore this snap tape dress by Zac Posen for Target with my YSL navy patent tributes


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Girl, now you're making me want to go get that dress...


----------



## roussel

^ that outfit is sexy! i love how you match it with the jacket and shoes


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> voodoo_mary you always look so stylish!
> natmk28 gorgeous figure!  anything you wear looks great on you.
> 
> Wore this snap tape dress by Zac Posen for Target with my YSL navy patent tributes


HOT! The dress looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## jeh3v

Tunic: Forever 21 Fab Embroidered Smocked Tunic in Coral
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans
Camisole: New York and Co.
Necklace: Old Charlotte Russe
Bangle: Forever 21
Bag: Coach Atlantic Peyton
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges


----------



## ShoeLover

Looking great ladies. 
Yesterday and today:


----------



## chodessa

Boyfriend Blazer
Skinny Jeans
Caged Sandals
Kooba Elisha Bag


----------



## P.Y.T.

roussel said:


> voodoo_mary you always look so stylish!
> natmk28 gorgeous figure! anything you wear looks great on you.
> 
> Wore this snap tape dress by Zac Posen for Target with my *YSL navy patent tributes*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1094046&stc=1&d=
> 
> 
> [B][COLOR="Purple"]Well done! I LUV the YSL's too... *wink*[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## shoppy

Yesterday:
BR Dress
Nine West pumps





Today:
Splendid cardi
AG Stilt in 18 year
RL flip flops


----------



## roussel

^ shoelover love all your outfits! and i like your blog too


----------



## Jeneen

voodoo_mary said:


> ck jacket
> robert rodriguez skirt
> vintage bag
> vince camuto shoes



This is such a cool outfit - that skirt is TDF. I am amazed how you matched such a distinct color and shapes in the jacket and skirt to make up a chic-ly modern suit. genius!


----------



## gnourtmat

here i am today


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## Jeneen

^Love the tweed pants with the patterned top.


----------



## iluvmybags

this was what I wore to work last night - sorry my pics aren't that good

MbyMJ Dress
Zac Posen for Target Cardigan
Hue Footless/Laced Tights (Leggings)
MJ Robert Leslie bag
Raj Striped scarf
Tory Burch Romy Ballet Flats


----------



## enga4

Hot Cho! I looove the bf blazer and the sandals! Just fierce!

Mary, your outfit is stunning. I love that shade of blue. 

Kellbell, what a sexy teacher/librarian/student/office look! I love all of the different fabrics and textures! 

JJ, I love the MJ dress w. that cardi! You're looking good!


----------



## enga4

NatMK, I loooove all of the shoes you pictured. And your gams are just sooo long and toned! Cute!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hyper_ballad said:


> This was my real outfit of the day.



I love that !


----------



## laloki

This is not a thread that I have ever posted in before, but I will admit to occasionally having a look here for inspiration and ideas, everyone looks fabulous.

* PurseAddict79* you are truly stunning, I love everything I see you in, aghhh you make me green with envy!


----------



## Jaded81

I love everything about your outfit!!!!



voodoo_mary said:


> ck jacket
> robert rodriguez skirt
> vintage bag
> vince camuto shoes


----------



## betty.lee

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Girl, now you're making me want to go get that dress...



girl..you really wear shoes that high all day?  props to you.  i'd be like this after 2 hours max..


----------



## natmk28

KellBellCA said:


>



love this outfit- it looks great all put together!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*laloki* Wow! Thank you 
*betty.lee* Haha yeah, those aren't even that high compared to some of the other shoes I wear 
*KellBellCA* Love that top with those slacks. Very sophisticated and classy with a hint of flirtation. Perfect.

Stepping out of my comfort zone today... sooo not use to wearing white.
*
Express cardi and slacks, BCBG blouse, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges*


----------



## jeh3v

^Super cute outfit! Love the all white!


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: BCBG
Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges
Belt: Forever 21
Necklace: Target Pearl Statement Necklace
Ring: Forever 21 flower ring
Bag: Coach Legacy Satchel


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Dress: BCBG
> Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan
> Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges
> Belt: Forever 21
> Necklace: Target Pearl Statement Necklace
> Ring: Forever 21 flower ring
> Bag: Coach Legacy Satchel



Love your look! You have an easy girly style which I love!


----------



## shikki

PurseAddict79 said:


> *laloki* Wow! Thank you
> *betty.lee* Haha yeah, those aren't even that high compared to some of the other shoes I wear
> *KellBellCA* Love that top with those slacks. Very sophisticated and classy with a hint of flirtation. Perfect.
> 
> Stepping out of my comfort zone today... sooo not use to wearing white.
> *
> Express cardi and slacks, BCBG blouse, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges*



Nice look! Love the green on you!


----------



## shikki

natmk28 said:


> I keep meaning to post my outfits in here and forgetting! here are a couple recent ones:



Love all your looks!


----------



## jeh3v

shikki said:


> Love your look! You have an easy girly style which I love!


 
Thank you! I would use both easy and girly to describe my style too!


----------



## betty.lee

PurseAddict79 said:


> *laloki* Wow! Thank you
> *betty.lee* Haha yeah, those aren't even that high compared to some of the other shoes I wear
> *KellBellCA* Love that top with those slacks. Very sophisticated and classy with a hint of flirtation. Perfect.
> 
> Stepping out of my comfort zone today... sooo not use to wearing white.
> *
> Express cardi and slacks, BCBG blouse, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges*



i love all the white..give me 5 minutes and i'd be gray.  brave girl!


----------



## laloki

PurseAddict79 said:


> *laloki Wow! Thank you*



You're welcome  ......wow the white & green combo is great, the addition of red shoes is fun, love it!


----------



## No Cute

VoodooMary, LOVE your RR skirt!

Everyone looks so gorgeous!  Love this thread!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

All of you ladys look amazing!!!


----------



## airborne

WOW everyone looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## lliloveit

gnourtmat said:


> here i am today



You are tooo cute! Loved your polka dot shirt look too!


----------



## voodoo_mary

thanks for comments on the skirt. its a little tight. but worth the discomfort 







karen millen dress, vintage bag, nine west shoes


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous dress mary! I'd love to see your closet!


----------



## Jeneen

*voodoomary* - gorgeous dress! So flattering.


----------



## quynh_1206

Natmk28~ I loveeee and adore your style. You have so many cute outfits. Are you a model?
Voodoo~ Is there anything you don't look great in?


----------



## roussel

Today for work
Zac Posen for Target Tshirt
Siwy jeans
Louboutin watersnake altadama
Gucci watch


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Roussel* Perfection as always. I've never tried Siwy jeans; those look great on you!
*voodoo* That dress is TDF!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Happy Friday all! Have a great weekend... and Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## CivicGirl

Always love your outfits, voodoo_mary!


----------



## purse collector

Me yesterday - I'm wearing gap shirt dress, black belt, ysl ring, vintage gold seiko watch, report signature flats


----------



## purse collector

Today's outfit - larok high waisted skirt, random black tee, black belt, j-crew sweater, report gold oxfords, f21 necklace, noir ring, seiko gold men's watch
p.s. - excuse the dry skin


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's what I wore to work Fri night --

"Lola" Draped Cardigan
James Perse Long T
American Apparel Leggings
Matisse "Vintage" Boots
(same bag I carried earlier this week -- Marc Jacobs Robert Leslie!)

(and later that night - headed out the door in my JPG for Target Trench & Raj Peace scarf w/my MJ "Special Items" work tote))


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iluvmybags, very decent and beautiful combo !


----------



## hautecouture15




----------



## hllywood

Cute... I love both these outfits, I want those leggings!


----------



## fashion whore

I haven't been on in ages, but I'm back, and I've missed you all!


----------



## shoppy




----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


> I haven't been on in ages, but I'm back, and I've missed you all!


Hot look girl! Lovin' the boots!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ -Agreed luv it...


----------



## platinum_girly

Last 3 outfits:


----------



## iluvmybags

another "casual" Saturday at the office!!

Zac Posen for Target "Lipstick" T and "Safety Pin" Scarf
American Apparel Acid Washed Leggings (LOVE these things!!) & Boyfriend Cardigan
"Vintage" boots from Matisse


(and my bag for the day - Marc Jacobs Striping Bowler)


----------



## ShoeLover

I love this thread!
Today:


----------



## initialed

^Love this look!


----------



## airborne

love the robert leslie!!!





iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work Fri night --
> 
> "Lola" Draped Cardigan
> James Perse Long T
> American Apparel Leggings
> Matisse "Vintage" Boots
> (same bag I carried earlier this week -- Marc Jacobs Robert Leslie!)
> 
> (and later that night - headed out the door in my JPG for Target Trench & Raj Peace scarf w/my MJ "Special Items" work tote))


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iluvmybags, nice scarf !


----------



## hllywood

I adore your outfit..fantastic heels and cute leggings.


----------



## hllywood

Dug out the shinny leggings & white saddle shoes for this cool day.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And my accesories for the evening:


----------



## eggpudding

^Great accessories! Love it.

*platinum_girly*, I like your second outfit the best! Are your sandals from New Look? Do share


----------



## Helena928

Such a beautiful group of ladies. You all look fabulous.

Wore this to work and then out to dinner with my boyfriend.
H&M Jacket
Rich & Skinny Jeans
Max Azria Shoes
Vintage Chanel
multi strand necklace


----------



## HauteMama

Jojovich-Hawk for Target dress
Simply Vera by Vera Wang cardi
Coach bag
Guess shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

eggpudding said:


> *platinum_girly*, I like your second outfit the best! Are your sandals from New Look? Do share


 
No not New look, i got them from a website called My1stWish or something, they were a bargain at £4.99!!!


----------



## HauteMama

Helena928: Everything about you is perfect in those pics, from your makeup to your hair to those GORGEOUS shoes! Love the entire outfit.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Helena928 said:


>


Helena928 - what kind of glasses are those in this post?  I would love a pair like that!  Style # and color if you have it would be appreciated.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eggpudding said:


> ^Great accessories! Love it.
> 
> *platinum_girly*, I like your second outfit the best! Are your sandals from New Look? Do share



Thank you very much!


----------



## ShoeLover

Looking great ladies!
*Helena*-I adore that h&m jacket! It's amazing!!!


----------



## eggpudding

platinum_girly said:


> No not New look, i got them from a website called My1stWish or something, they were a bargain at £4.99!!!



That IS a bargain! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## initialed




----------



## ShoeLover

^^^So cute!!!


----------



## No Cute

voodoo_mary said:


> thanks for comments on the skirt. its a little tight. but worth the discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen millen dress, vintage bag, nine west shoes


 
Again, you look amazing! And that dress is just stunning on you.  I love the color block style and am off to google karen millen right now.  Thank you! Fun fun!


----------



## Helena928

Chanel 0407 said:


> Helena928 - what kind of glasses are those in this post?  I would love a pair like that!  Style # and color if you have it would be appreciated.



Hi! They're Rayban RB5184 in Tortoise!


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> Looking great ladies!
> *Helena*-I adore that h&m jacket! It's amazing!!!




Thanks so much! It's one of my favorite H&M pieces in awhile!


----------



## Helena928

HauteMama, Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## No Cute

Helena, you look amazing!


----------



## cjones99

*Shoes: Miu Miu

Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to 
http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html*

Sorry! but these pictures are too beautiful to be small attachments! What a dress!!! Fit, style, design, the whole bit! Looks great on you


----------



## betty.lee

cjones99 said:


> *Shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to
> http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html*
> 
> Sorry! but these pictures are too beautiful to be small attachments! What a dress!!! Fit, style, design, the whole bit! Looks great on you



i agree..you look gorgeous *vintage queen*


----------



## P.Y.T.

cjones99 said:


> *Shoes: Miu Miu*
> 
> *Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to *
> *http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html*
> 
> Sorry! but these pictures are too beautiful to be small attachments! What a dress!!! Fit, style, design, the whole bit! Looks great on you


 
*You look lovely.... Polka-dots can be such fun!*


----------



## LarissaHK

First time posting here I'm wearing: Zara white coat, white short pants and dark blue t-shirt, Chanel shoes&bag, Hermes scarf.




...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LarissaHK* - OMG!  You look great.  Lovin' the whole outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

Vintage Queen - i firstly thought your GORGEOUS dress was "Wheels & Dollbaby" it is soooo beautiful and looks even better on your svelte figure, a keeper i'd say!


----------



## Helena928

Vintage Queen, it's hard to pull off that kind of dress and look but you do it SO well!!!


----------



## petit papillon

*HELENA928* I love how you did your hair in the last pictures! It suits you so well!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Vintage Queen* I LOVE that dress...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Today at the office:
*Express blouse, Zac Posen for Target rouched skirt*
(next time I will pair this skirt w/ something more fitted on top... this shirt bunches up and makes me look fat. Bleh)






Yesterday for Mother's Day:

*Mossimo Denim dress, Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges, Dooney & Bourke bag*


----------



## lilflobowl

wore this to a friend's wedding last Saturday


----------



## Chanel 0407

LarissaHK said:


> First time posting here I'm wearing: Zara white coat, white short pants and dark blue t-shirt, Chanel shoes&bag, Hermes scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LarissaHK, you look so chic.  Can you tell me about your Chanel bag.   I love the color and is the Hardware Gold?  Is it vintage?   I also love the trench.  Did you recently get it at Zara?


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Old Navy White Ruffle Dress
Cardigan: Target
Boots: Faded Glory
Belt: New York and Co. 
Ring: Vintage
Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 30
Earrings: Ebay
Bracelet: Forever 21


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## Marlina

Went to fly kites with my son...







Shopping @ MUJI...Hubby cldn't decide , so he got both !


----------



## CTgrl414

fashion whore, love your wedges!


----------



## betty.lee

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy White Ruffle Dress
> Cardigan: Target
> Boots: Faded Glory
> Belt: New York and Co.
> Ring: Vintage
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 30
> Earrings: Ebay
> Bracelet: Forever 21


great outfit.  that's something i'd totally rock.  this thread inspires me to go shopping.  lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*jeh3v* - Just looked at your blog.  love it and all of your looks.


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy White Ruffle Dress
> Cardigan: Target
> Boots: Faded Glory
> Belt: New York and Co.
> Ring: Vintage
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 30
> Earrings: Ebay
> Bracelet: Forever 21



Cute! Cute! Cute! Such a fun look! BTW just saw your blog...Awesome job with your home!


----------



## shikki

Vintage Queen said:


> View attachment 1098322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098324
> 
> 
> Shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to
> http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html



What an awesome look! And on your body it looks even more fabulous!


----------



## ShoeLover

I hope all the moms had a wonderful time!


----------



## shikki

ShoeLover said:


> I hope all the moms had a wonderful time!



Nice outfit! Once again LOVE your shoes!


----------



## MissPR08

DC-Cutie said:


> *LarissaHK* - OMG!  You look great.  Lovin' the whole outfit!



Love this look, you look gorgeous.


----------



## MissPR08

Helena928 said:


> Such a beautiful group of ladies. You all look fabulous.
> 
> Wore this to work and then out to dinner with my boyfriend.
> H&M Jacket
> Rich & Skinny Jeans
> Max Azria Shoes
> Vintage Chanel
> multi strand necklace



another beautiful look, love your style!


----------



## MissPR08

Vintage Queen said:


> View attachment 1098322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098324
> 
> 
> Shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to
> http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html


----------



## SteadyRiot

Stylish and classy! Love it!



LarissaHK said:


> First time posting here I'm wearing: Zara white coat, white short pants and dark blue t-shirt, Chanel shoes&bag, Hermes scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeh3v

DC-Cutie said:


> *jeh3v* - Just looked at your blog. love it and all of your looks.


 
Thank you so much! I just started my blog so I appreciate you checking it out!


----------



## jeh3v

betty.lee said:


> great outfit. that's something i'd totally rock. this thread inspires me to go shopping. lol.


 
I totally know what you mean! I always look at the pics and think "oohh, I need that piece, it would go great with ... "


----------



## jeh3v

shikki said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute! Such a fun look! BTW just saw your blog...Awesome job with your home!


 
Why thank you!  And thanks for checking out my blog!


----------



## petit papillon




----------



## anniepersian

petit papillon I love your outfit! where did you get the necklace and the scarf????


----------



## KristyDarling

lilflobowl said:


> wore this to a friend's wedding last Saturday



Oh! It's the kaftan that I loooove so much! You are rockin' it!! Love the nude pumps.


----------



## lovebeibei

outfit of the day=) pardon the mess and the bad pic! i'm currently in the process of moving off campus for the summer..decided to take a quick snapshot when i was organizing=)


----------



## initialed




----------



## betty.lee

initialed said:


>


love your sweater/shrug thing?  where is it from?


----------



## initialed

*betty.lee* - Thank you! It's from Aritzia.


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful beautiful beautiful!  All of you look amazing!


----------



## intheevent

I haven't been in this thread in a while. Lots of new faces. Everyone looks great!


----------



## sunbeamy

All of you ladies look Amazing!!!

Some of my outfits :


----------



## purse collector

Saturday...going to sushi
I'm wearing aqua top with gold chain detail, pin striped shorts from express, vince convertible leather jacket (I removed the sleeves cuz it was kinda warm), kors shoes


----------



## Marlina




----------



## purse collector

Mother's day outfit - blue shumaq ruffle dress, dior extreme cut outs, random black sweater and belt


----------



## iluvmybags

Today was a "Target" day!!!

Rogan for Target Leopard Silk Dress
Zac Posen for Target Cardigan Sweater
Alexander McQueen for Target Leggings & Tattoo Scarf
Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Belt
"Vintage" Boots

with my Marc Jacobs Firebird Stam

and later, headed out the door in my Alexander McQueen for Target Black Trench


----------



## LarissaHK

*DC-cutie, MissPR08, SteadyRiot*: thank you for your compliments
*Chanel0407*: yes I bought this Zara trench just last week, it's white with gold buttons and the bag I bought in Paris in Chanel shop on Rue Cambon, it's beige claire colour with silver hardware (hope it helps) and thank you very much for your compliment


----------



## petit papillon

anniepersian said:


> petit papillon I love your outfit! where did you get the necklace and the scarf????


 
Hi Annie, thanks. The scarf is from Burberry and the necklace is from H&M.


----------



## eggpudding

sunbeamy said:


> All of you ladies look Amazing!!!
> 
> Some of my outfits :



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jeh3v

sunbeamy said:


> All of you ladies look Amazing!!!
> 
> Some of my outfits :


 
Adorable outfits! I especially love the white and blue skirt. Where is it from?


----------



## lilflobowl

*KristyDarling*, thank you! I love it - I managed to get a cheap bodycon dress from Topshop & I'm glad it worked out! When it goes on sale I hope you get it so that we can be dress twins!


----------



## roussel

sunbeamy i just adore all your outfits.  you always look so lady-like.  i esp love that last blue dress.
me today for work, sorry it is blurry
Zac Posen for Target tuxedo bodysuit, jacket, and pants
Christian Louboutin watersnake altadamas


----------



## PurseAddict79

*roussel* You look amazing. I want that bodysuit so bad. Have you seen it anywhere? I swear I will make the drive up there lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Zac Posen for Target blazer, Express tee, NY & Co skirt*


----------



## roussel

^ thanks purseaddict! hee hee we're wearing the same jacket today!  don't you just love it?  i love the pants too so much.  i've only seen the bodysuit at the Target in Riverside.  not sure if they have any left.  i think i was there a week ago and may have a couple more.  cute skirt btw!


----------



## Marlina

Not exactly today's outfit....


----------



## betty.lee

*marlina* you look very cute=)


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

i'm loving the outfits, ladies. you guys have such great taste and are giving me some great ideas!


----------



## b_d

i_love_yorkie said:


> f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath



OMG! i love the dress


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today:


----------



## Helena928

petit papillon said:


>


 
Stunning!! You and the outfit!


----------



## Helena928

Marlina said:


>


 
I love this! So chic!


----------



## Helena928

MissPR08 said:


> another beautiful look, love your style!


 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> I hope all the moms had a wonderful time!


 
Love the chambray shirt with the black skirt! And your shoes - love! Who makes them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Helena928 said:


> Hi! They're Rayban RB5184 in Tortoise!


 
Thanks Helena.  I really like the turtoise ones and the price point isn't bad.  I think I will get a pair.  Thanks for the inspiration.

Also, I love you blog.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Socks with Platform Wedges!


----------



## voodoo_mary

green dress by mercibeaucoup and vintage gucci bag









and plka dot dress by kate spade and vintage bucket bag


----------



## ShoeLover

*Helena*-thank you! The shoes are Surface to Air!
*crazybeautiful*-are those the givenchy wedges????? OMG! I just died a little! THey're beyond fabulous!!!


----------



## zhou_l

got some mix and match today


----------



## sasy

Everyone's looking great!  I wore this today ...


----------



## stefeilnately

zhou_l, love the outfit...so casual and chic!

sasy, oh I love the neutrals and esp the shoes!!!

recent outfits..


----------



## CoachGirl12

voodoo_mary said:


> green dress by mercibeaucoup and vintage gucci bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and plka dot dress by kate spade and vintage bucket bag


wow voodoo_mary, I think that green dress if my favorite one on you yet so far! i'm addicted to green this year! haha


----------



## PurseAddict79

Sorry for the dark photo


----------



## sunbeamy

Wow! You ladies all looks Gorgeous!!

Thank you eggpudding!! 

jeh3v, Thank you!! The blue/white skirt is from zara.


----------



## MissPR08

stefeilnately said:


> zhou_l, love the outfit...so casual and chic!
> 
> sasy, oh I love the neutrals and esp the shoes!!!
> 
> recent outfits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful match!


----------



## MissPR08

sunbeamy said:


> Wow! You ladies all looks Gorgeous!!
> 
> Thank you eggpudding!!
> 
> jeh3v, Thank you!! The blue/white skirt is from zara.


I love your pics, always so pretty.


----------



## Marlina

betty.lee said:


> *marlina* you look very cute=)


 
tHKS Betty.lee


----------



## Marlina

voodoo_mary said:


> green dress by mercibeaucoup and vintage gucci bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously wondering how HUGH your closet is  !!
> Such wonderful outfits !


----------



## Marlina

Dinner....


----------



## jeh3v

voodoo_mary said:


> green dress by mercibeaucoup and vintage gucci bag
> 
> 
> and plka dot dress by kate spade and vintage bucket bag


 
Love this Kate Spade dress with the pops of red!


----------



## jeh3v

Today!


----------



## Martina_Italy

sunbeamy said:


> Some of my outfits :





sunbeamy said:


>




I adore every single outfit!! You definitely have some gorgeous dresses!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LarissaHK said:


> First time posting here I'm wearing: Zara white coat, white short pants and dark blue t-shirt, Chanel shoes&bag, Hermes scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking great!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

O. M. G. 
I'm in love with this dress. I have to get something similar.
You look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> karen millen dress, vintage bag, nine west shoes





Lovely dress!!!!


----------



## pink angel

Lurrrve lurrrve lurrve your white dress Eileen, pray tell where'd you get that from?


----------



## sasy

Thank you, Stefeilnately.


----------



## chodessa

Kenneth Cole Denim Slacks
Zinc Blazer
Camel Pashmina/Scarf
Bandolino Kittie Heeled Patent Pump
Chloe Quilted Bay Bag


----------



## Bentley4Bags

PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry for the dark photo



I LOVE this lady...we need to be friends too bad I live on the east coast.


----------



## voodoo_mary

marlina
its a big closet. my husband's in construction and interior design. he's always making new closets for me. but we have an agreement... i have to sell my stuff once a year.. to make room for new clothes. :

PurseAddict79 i love the attitude u bring to your clothes. u always look like you're loving your outfits and i love your outfits too- especially the latest black and white one.


----------



## purse collector

Me yesterday


----------



## betty.lee

voodoo_mary said:


> marlina
> its a big closet. my husband's in construction and interior design. he's always making new closets for me. but we have an agreement... i have to sell my stuff once a year.. to make room for new clothes. :
> 
> PurseAddict79 i love the attitude u bring to your clothes. u always look like you're loving your outfits and i love your outfits too- especially the latest black and white one.




i love your style *voodoo_mary*.  really well thought out and put together..

and i agree *PurseAddict79* rocks her gear and totally kills it.  that's awesome.


----------



## stefeilnately

pink angel said:


> Lurrrve lurrrve lurrve your white dress Eileen, pray tell where'd you get that from?


 

Thanks MissPR08!!

Pink angel, that dress was a vintage buy long ago... But I have seen similar ones at F21. Good luck


----------



## stefeilnately

Last week..


----------



## *sam**

stefeilnately, what a cute dress with that tulle matching your shoes and purse!


----------



## natmk28

yesterday:


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> yesterday:


Gorgeous as always girl!


----------



## stefeilnately

thanks Sam!!


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## LaDoctorFutura

natmk28 said:


> yesterday:



gorgeous outfit!! i really, really like the contrast of it all!


----------



## Marlina

stefeilnately said:


> Last week..


 I Loike the shoes !!!!


----------



## Marlina

Taken a mth ago...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ beautiful necklace, it really stands out with the all black!


----------



## airborne

i really LOVE your style!!!!!!!


natmk28 said:


> yesterday:


----------



## Helena928

natmk28 said:


> yesterday:



Such a pretty outfit! I love the greens and blues! Beautiful.


----------



## Helena928

stefeilnately said:


> Last week..



LOVE this outfit! Love the edgy shoes paired with the floral dress.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## intheevent

Nice shoot helena928


----------



## Marlina

natmk28 said:


> yesterday:


You straighten your hair !! Looks GREAT !!


----------



## Helena928

sorry for double posting - trying to delete one of them but i cannot seem to do it.  Can I NOT delete a post with pictures?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Helena *- we're jacket twins!! I've got mine on today.  Love your shoes, too


----------



## natmk28

Helena928 said:


>



Ok so I LOVE those shoes- where are they from?


----------



## Helena928

DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena *- we're jacket twins!! I've got mine on today. Love your shoes, too


 

Yea??   I went on the hunt to find a grey "sweat type material" jacket!  The one I liked at Zara was sold out and I finally found one at Off Saks this past weekend! I feel like I'll get so much use out of it in the spring and summer!


----------



## Helena928

Thanks intheevent!!! 



natmk28 said:


> Ok so I LOVE those shoes- where are they from?


 
Thank you ! They're Pour La Victoire but a few seasons old!


----------



## Helena928

jeh3v said:


>


 

Love the outfit and the Rebecca Minkoff bag!


----------



## jeh3v

Helena928 said:


>


 
Great outfit and I love all the New York scenary!


----------



## jeh3v

Helena928 said:


> Love the outfit and the Rebecca Minkoff bag!


 
Thanks!  I love your blog too btw!


----------



## jeh3v

Happy Friday!


----------



## Marlina

In the fitting room , trying out the FCUK top...


----------



## annalcg

*jeh3v*, I LOVE the wedges! They're Cynthia Vincent for Target, no?


----------



## jeh3v

^Yes mam  And I wear them OUT. I seriously am considering trying to track down another pair because at the rate I wear these babies they are going to be worn out soon.


----------



## annalcg

^tdf. I'm going to Target today or tomorrow, and if they have them in my size I'm snapping them up


----------



## quynh_1206

Jeh3V ~ that is such a cute ensemble you put together. I love everything.
Marlina ~ I am loving that green tunic of yours and drooling over your handbag.


----------



## jeh3v

annalcg said:


> ^tdf. I'm going to Target today or tomorrow, and if they have them in my size I'm snapping them up


 
Can't say I blame you!  Good luck finding them!


----------



## jeh3v

quynh_1206 said:


> Jeh3V ~ that is such a cute ensemble you put together. I love everything.
> Marlina ~ I am loving that green tunic of yours and drooling over your handbag.


 
Thanks


----------



## purse collector

Me today


----------



## betty.lee

great belt *purse collector*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anthro Dress
J. Crew Cardigan
J. Crew Denim jacket
Frye Grace T-Strap


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Ok, so I joined TPF a year ago and I am still trying to figure it out. I've never posted photos in the wardrobe area, so hopefully this works

This was taken last Saturday at Caesar's Place in Vegas
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6251&pictureid=57474

The Moon Night Club at the Palm
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6251&pictureid=57473


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

So the picture is very small, I'm still trying to figure this out, so please bare with me...

Moon Night Club


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

It's still small, but I think that I almost have it right. I will try again later


----------



## DC-Cutie

You can upload pictures via TinyPic
copy the 2nd code (IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards)
paste into thread

Voila!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

These are some older photos from that last few months


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

It looks like I've got the hang of now. More to come...


----------



## malmccy

I posted here a couple of times a while ago but school became hectic so I  stopped. School is over and I do not start working for a month so I  will be posting whenever I get a chance. This is me from yesterday.  Pardon the weird positions my sister wanted me to pose for her. Clearly I  am not a model.

Hat- Urban Outfitters 
Cardigan-H&M
Tank-Gap
Jeans-Old Navy
Shoes-Unknown
Necklace-Forever21
Bracelet-Marc by Marc Jacobs













​


----------



## initialed




----------



## Sleeping Beauty

DC-Cutie said:


> You can upload pictures via TinyPic
> copy the 2nd code (IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards)
> paste into thread
> 
> Voila!



Thanks DC Cutie, I will try that


----------



## intheevent

malmccy I think you're sister did a great job "directing" your photo shoot. You look great PLUS your personality shines through


----------



## malmccy

intheevent said:


> malmccy I think you're sister did a great job "directing" your photo shoot. You look great PLUS your personality shines through



Thanks intheevent, I guess I will have to enlist her help for future photos.


----------



## stefeilnately

today at Orchard Ion


----------



## Marlina

stefeilnately said:


> today at Orchard Ion



I was there too...Weeee~~
Great outfit for a hot day...


----------



## Marlina

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ beautiful necklace, it really stands out with the all black!


Thks *luvsagreatdeal* , I have a thing for Jade


----------



## initialed




----------



## iluvmybags

another casual Saturday at work!

Da'Nang Hoodie
American Apparel Cardigan and Acid Washed Leggings
Zac Posen for Target Safety Pin Scarf
Tory Burch Romy Ballet Flats

Bag:  Marc Jacobs Ossie


----------



## purse collector

Me today


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## lliloveit

^ I love that you changed your hair color!

Very flattering on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

lliloveit said:


> ^ I love that you changed your hair color!
> 
> Very flattering on you!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## Felle1984

Outfits from different days to share


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Initialed, love your printed shirt!
Iluvmybags, wow, another beautiful scarf !


----------



## sweetiejprinces

My outfit for a friends birthday dinner. 

Romper,Topshop;Shoes,Jessica simpson;Blazer, Macy's
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1103683&stc=1&d=1273998354


----------



## hllywood

The Acid Washed Leggings go great together with the Ballet Flats.


----------



## initialed

*Pollie-Jean* - Thank you!!


----------



## krazy4bags

All the dresses look amazing on you! I especially love the yellow on and the one with the lace top, where are they from?


sunbeamy said:


> All of you ladies look Amazing!!!
> 
> Some of my outfits :


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Everyone looks so beautiful! x


----------



## initialed




----------



## airborne

cute look!





initialed said:


>


----------



## airborne

always look very nice!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful! x


----------



## airborne

wearing the perfect colors with the damier alma...classic!!





Felle1984 said:


> Outfits from different days to share


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

*Ladies, Looking beautiful! *


----------



## Helena928




----------



## elisaj

hi i am new here


----------



## elisaj

initialed said:


>


 

i love this look you are super cute!!


----------



## elisaj

Im loving my new blazer from Oscar de la renta


----------



## elisaj

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful! x


 
wow!! are you a model?!


----------



## initialed

*elisaj* - Thank you so much! And both your looks are great!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Felle1984 said:


> Outfits from different days to share





Wow, love both..you're so classy!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Helena928 said:


>





Lovely pics! The first one looks like SATC Carrie's street!


----------



## ennerad




----------



## PurseAddict79

Haven't been here in a few days. Looks like I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Helena928

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful! x


 

Love this and *LOVE* the shoes!!!


----------



## Helena928

elisaj said:


> hi i am new here


 
SO gorgeous!!


----------



## Helena928

Martina_Italy said:


> Lovely pics! The first one looks like SATC Carrie's street!


 

Thanks!! And you're right, I didn't realize but it does look like Carrie's street!


----------



## Marlina

elisaj said:


> Im loving my new blazer from Oscar de la renta


 
Nice !!


----------



## Marlina

Ion Orchard


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## ShoeLover

All of the ladies here are looking amazing! Wow!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Helena928 said:


>



I really love this pic !


----------



## iluvmybags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Initialed, love your printed shirt!
> Iluvmybags, wow, another beautiful scarf !





hllywood said:


> The Acid Washed Leggings go great together with the Ballet Flats.



Thanks PJ -- next to bags I'm a scarf addict!
thank you HLW -- due to a bad back, I can't really do heels (every once in a while I'll wear them with a dress), so most of the time, it's flats or kitten heels!


----------



## iluvmybags

Helena928 said:


>



these are great pics -- love your bag and shoes!!
(and I agree -- the first pic looks like it was taken outside Carrie's apt in SATC!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Marlina said:


> Ion Orchard




cute pic!
I wanna go shopping THERE!!!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Felle1984 said:


> Outfits from different days to share



All I can say is perfection! I just adore your outfits


----------



## Helena928

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really love this pic !


 

Thanks Pollie-Jean! It was such a beautiful day!


----------



## initialed




----------



## No Cute

Felle and Initialed, you both look amazing!


----------



## initialed

*No Cute* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## kelbell35

elisaj said:


> hi i am new here



Wow, I love this!


----------



## sunbeamy

krazy4bags said:


> All the dresses look amazing on you! I especially love the yellow on and the one with the lace top, where are they from?


 
Thank you krazy4bags! The yellow dress are from Victoria Secrets and the lace top dress are from ASOS.


----------



## sunbeamy

You ladies all looks absolutely Gorgeous!! Loving everyone outfits!!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Just love that outfit  sunbeamy


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## trisha48228

Cute as usual Purse.  Do you ever have a bad day!  
Cute dress Sunny,  where were you going?
Felle, very well done!


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## Marlina

PurseAddict79 said:


>


 Stunning !!


----------



## Marlina




----------



## Tee Tee

This is Hot!!



cityoflight said:


> wore this yeaterday


----------



## hyper_ballad

new jacket





new free people shirt


----------



## Dabyachunv

jeh3v said:


>



I LOVE YOUR O.N Dress!  So pretty!


----------



## elisaj

hyper_ballad said:


> new jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new free people shirt


 

That is so cool!!!
 you have amazing style~~~~


----------



## fufu

hyper_ballad: love your hairstyle and color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cool jacket and such a cute shirt, hyper_ballad !


----------



## stefeilnately

elisaj said:


> Im loving my new blazer from Oscar de la renta


 

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## *sam**

Hi Girls,
Haven't posted for a while, but enjoying everyone's outfits!

Me, today:










Shirt: Burberry
Jeans: Levi's
Cardi: Gap
Belt: Gas
Handbag: LV
Boots: Hugo Boss


----------



## hyper_ballad

elisaj said:


> That is so cool!!!
> you have amazing style~~~~



Aww, thank you so much!!!


----------



## hyper_ballad

Pollie-Jean said:


> Cool jacket and such a cute shirt, hyper_ballad !



Thanks, Pollie Jean!  My husband mocked my jacket because he said it looks weird and futuristic, haha.  We usually have the same taste, but whatever


----------



## trisha48228

everyone looks great!


----------



## Marlina




----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


>


Really cute!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Marlina cute pics!  Your son looks like he enjoys shopping as much as my 11 year old does


----------



## tweety32976

Everyone looks really pretty...


----------



## -Annette-

Today.

Dress- Dorothy Perkins
Boyfriend Blazer- Guess by Marciano
Belt-H&M
Tights- We Love Colors
Shoes- Carvela
Purse- Dior


----------



## Helena928

-Annette- said:


> Today.
> 
> Dress- Dorothy Perkins
> Boyfriend Blazer- Guess by Marciano
> Belt-H&M
> Tights- We Love Colors
> Shoes- Carvela
> Purse- Dior




LOVE THiS!! The boots are FABULOUS!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## pearlisthegurl

fashion whore said:


>



spectacular.


----------



## Helena928

fashion whore said:


>


Love everything about this outfit! Where is that fab necklace from?!


----------



## candy2100

^^ and the shoes!  Those are gorge.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## betty.lee

fashion whore said:


>



yah..what everyone else said.  love the blog.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


You are just too gorgeous girl! You look a lot like Jennie Garth (from 90210 (old school) who I think is beautiful)


----------



## ennerad

everyone looks fab....keep it up guys. starved for inspiration these days. 
*coachgirl12*....just...wow.

quean


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

ennerad said:


> everyone looks fab....keep it up guys. Starved for inspiration these days.
> *coachgirl12*....just...wow.
> 
> quean


 

i love your style, so unique!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Helena928 said:


>


----------



## MissPR08

ennerad said:


> everyone looks fab....keep it up guys. starved for inspiration these days.
> *coachgirl12*....just...wow.
> 
> quean



love the pants!


----------



## MissPR08

sunbeamy said:


>



pretty as always!


----------



## CoachGirl12

.


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^I think she was just complimenting your outfit.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jazzy_Nat said:


> ^^^I think she was just complimenting your outfit.


I didn't post an outfit?  I complimented on someone else's


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Yeah I took it that way also .... Coachgirl Because you attached her pics ..it kind of looks like Helen's pic are yours unless you read it very carefully!  I made that mistake.  Nonetheless.Helens's pics are " Just...Wow!"


----------



## jeh3v

Dabyachunv said:


> I LOVE YOUR O.N Dress! So pretty!


 
 Thank you!


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## CoachGirl12

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ Yeah I took it that way also .... Coachgirl Because you attached her pics ..it kind of looks like Helen's pic are yours unless you read it very carefully!  I made that mistake.  Nonetheless.Helens's pics are " Just...Wow!"


O... lol... I was about to say, did I really make a bad compliment because I thought she looked like a celebrity? LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

J, I love your outfit girl! That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks S


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Fashion Whore, I love your black-on-black outfit!!!


----------



## purse collector

Me today


----------



## heartfelt

^^i love those shorts! 

today:


----------



## ShoeLover

*Ditte*-love your outfits! Especially those pants! I'm gonna look for them on *bay!
*heartfelt*-love your shoes! I'm obsessed with clog sandals at the moment!


----------



## airborne

really love your style...





caroulemapoulen said:


> Fashion Whore, I love your black-on-black outfit!!!


----------



## Helena928

CoachGirl12 said:


> You are just too gorgeous girl! You look a lot like Jennie Garth (from 90210 (old school) who I think is beautiful)




Thank you so much!!!! I loved Kelly Taylor  (haha!) so I'll take that as a nice compliment! Thank you!


----------



## Helena928

heartfelt said:


> ^^i love those shorts!
> 
> today:




Love this!!! And i agree, the shoes are fab!!


----------



## Helena928

ennerad said:


> everyone looks fab....keep it up guys. starved for inspiration these days.
> *coachgirl12*....just...wow.
> 
> quean




I love this! Especially the shoes and pants.


----------



## airborne

i really love your hair!!!





ennerad said:


> everyone looks fab....keep it up guys. starved for inspiration these days.
> *coachgirl12*....just...wow.
> 
> quean


----------



## nessahhh

HOODIE OBEY / VEST DEMOCRACY OF NEVERMIND / SHIRT 5PREVIEW


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> really love your style...



Thank you so much :shame:



ShoeLover said:


> *Ditte*-love your outfits! Especially those pants! I'm gonna look for them on *bay!



They're gorgeous, Emmy! I love them (so much I got two pairs :shame: )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nessahhh said:


> HOODIE OBEY / VEST DEMOCRACY OF NEVERMIND / SHIRT 5PREVIEW



 that shirt !


----------



## Helena928

Pollie-Jean said:


> that shirt !


 
Me too!  I really want one of their shirts! I reallllly love them even though with the US conversion, some of them are a little high. I might have to bite the bullet though.


----------



## candy2100

nessahhh said:


> HOODIE OBEY / VEST DEMOCRACY OF NEVERMIND / SHIRT 5PREVIEW


 
I like the Tshirt, too.  REALLY like the denim vest over the hoody- cool touch!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

jclr said:


>



I'm very late to this thread so I apologise but I had to say I love this look - Beautiful jacket, is it this season?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

DC-Cutie said:


>



Love this - very simple and classic but oh so cool!!  I love the necklace - can I ask where it is from?  I've been looking for a cross like that for ages.


----------



## airborne

*jclr and DC Cutie! ...jclr....really love the decor background!!!
*


----------



## initialed




----------



## airborne

luv the shawl !!!


initialed said:


>


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thank you!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## nessahhh

Pollie-Jean said:


> that shirt !


Thanks!



Helena928 said:


> Me too! I really want one of their shirts! I reallllly love them even though with the US conversion, some of them are a little high. I might have to bite the bullet though.



Yeah their shirt prices are quite expensive, but they're sooo famous in the blog world and I got this one on sale for only 25 at their outlet site 



candy2100 said:


> I like the Tshirt, too.  REALLY like the denim vest over the hoody- cool touch!



Thanks! It's my go-to errands jacket combo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Helena 928, very cool sandals !


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's what I wore to work tonight --

Olive Olivia White Tunic
Zac Posen for Target Belt & Scarf
JPG for Target Blazer
MbyMJ Studded Leggings & Strappy Booties

I also carried my "new" MJ Sweet Punk Hobo (I love, love, love this bag!)


----------



## nessahhh

iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work tonight --
> 
> Olive Olivia White Tunic
> Zac Posen for Target Belt & Scarf
> JPG for Target Blazer
> MbyMJ Studded Leggings & Strappy Booties
> 
> I also carried my "new" MJ Sweet Punk Hobo (I love, love, love this bag!)



AMAZING BAG  SO JEALOUSSSSS!


----------



## airborne

your sandals are so cute!!





Helena928 said:


>


----------



## fashion whore

Thank you for all the lovely comments on my last post!
@Helena928 The necklace is vintage from a second hand shop, I always list details on my blog!

Here's a photo I took while in New Orleans:


----------



## Chanel 0407

Felle1984 said:


> Outfits from different days to share


 
Felle1984 - Your look gorgous.  Where did you purchase your necklace?  It looks like Marni.


----------



## kiki119

** Photos are fine but please do not link your blog in posts as advertising **

Katie:





Myself:


----------



## airborne

you're welcome, you always look nice ...great blog too btw..





initialed said:


> *airborne* - Thank you!


----------



## cityoflight

​


----------



## Bagspy

^Cityoflight, wow that's cool! I love your accessories! Are they from House of Harlow?


----------



## cityoflight

Bagspy : Thank you ! yes my necklace and bangles are from House of Harlow


----------



## HeyItsRobin

This is my first outfit post because everyone in here always looks so intimidatingly cool.  But, I felt like I looked decent today so here's what I wore:






DKNYC shirt
Siwy hannah jeans
Sweet Life by Dolce Vita sandals
my lovely botkier uma satchel in ash


----------



## initialed

*HeyItsRobin* - You look cute! Great sandals!


----------



## airborne

ditto.. love your sandals...i have them in silver and black...YAAY to Dolce Vita!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Airborne!


----------



## hautecouture15




----------



## AshROCKSxD

s7ondemand7.scene7.com/is/image/NewYorkCompany/01146890_138.jpg


Me Love It


----------



## purse collector

Me Friday and Saturday


----------



## airborne

purse collector said:


> Me Friday and Saturday


----------



## krazy4bags

*airborne *- LOVE your red Guccissima Babouska boston in your avatar!  I ALMOST bought the red one...


----------



## airborne

thank you


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## initialed




----------



## voodoo_mary

cityoflight & helena- love your sandals










dress by desmond yang from Abyzz
shoes by vince camuto imagine.
bag MS by martine sitbon


----------



## betty.lee

love that dress *voodoomary*.


----------



## stefeilnately

hautecouture15 said:


>


 
Lovely outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

purse collector said:


> Me Friday and Saturday


 
Love both looks! The prints are so apt for summer!


----------



## stefeilnately

me over the weekend


----------



## voodoo_mary

forgot about this pix.
worn sat nite for a bbq
marc by marc jacobs romper with vintage bag and cole haan slippers.


----------



## chynaxdawl

voodoo_mary, i love your outfits...you look so great in everything!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


>


GORGEOUS dress! You look fab!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Sorry for my absence  Was in the hospital w/ pneumonia. Guess I was sicker than I thought.


----------



## Marlina

PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry for my absence  Was in the hospital w/ pneumonia. Guess I was sicker than I thought.


 Good to have you back ! Hope you're felling better ! Loving the outfit !


----------



## Marlina

*fashion whore : *Lovely dress 
*voodoo_mary :* Stunning as always 
*initialed :* Love your casual . laid back style
*stefeilnately* : Your kids are adorable


----------



## jeh3v

PurseAddict those red shoes are HAWT!


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## chantal1922

gorgeous ladies!


purse collector said:


> Me Friday and Saturday


 


voodoo_mary said:


> cityoflight & helena- love your sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress by desmond yang from Abyzz
> shoes by vince camuto imagine.
> bag MS by martine sitbon


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Marlina* Thank you 
*Jeh3v* Thanks! Girl I gotta tell ya, beauty is pain and these are no exception. They kill my feet, but everytime I start to think _OMG I hate these shoes_ I look down and feel all better LOL. Love your outfit. I need to follow your lead on the CV wedges; I have them but have only worn them twice because I don't know what to wear them with.


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfits ladies!


----------



## ShoeLover

Saturday & lazy Sunday


----------



## Marlina

At the airport...awaiting for my flight...


----------



## fashion whore

@*marlina* Looking stylish at the airport -- love it! Travel is no excuse to be sloppy (Well, with the exception of road trips. Sitting in a car for 12 hours is not conducive to cuteness).





I look kind of like an elderly golfer here, but I am into it.


----------



## jeh3v

PurseAddict79 said:


> *Marlina* Thank you
> *Jeh3v* Thanks! Girl I gotta tell ya, beauty is pain and these are no exception. They kill my feet, but everytime I start to think _OMG I hate these shoes_ I look down and feel all better LOL. Love your outfit. I need to follow your lead on the CV wedges; I have them but have only worn them twice because I don't know what to wear them with.


 
Well, I put on just about anything, and then go "Hmm! These would look cute with my CV wedges!"


----------



## chodessa

*Voodoo Mary*: you are awesome at working your clothes out to your body! Your clothes just fit you amazing. Love everything you post!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Marlina* I wish I looked that hawt at the airport 
*fashion whore* OMG you so don't look like an elderly golfer! I love that outfit!


----------



## airborne

love your bag



Marlina said:


> At the airport...awaiting for my flight...


----------



## Jeneen

Everyone is looking GREAT! Love all the spring and summer outfits~


----------



## Marlina

Thks airborne , PurseAddict , Fashion Whore


----------



## Marlina

Weekend playing remote control cars with my son


----------



## woody

x


----------



## HeyItsRobin

glad you liked the shoes initialed and airborne   They are my favorite sandals.

Everyone looks awesome as always, and I like the "golfer" outfit!

Here is what I wore yesterday:









splendid cardigan
my husband's old bad religion t-shirt that i cut up and made into a tank
citizens invader skinny jeans (currently my favorite pair)
naughty monkey boots
botkier uma ash again


----------



## stefeilnately

outfit today


----------



## iluvmybags

work Monday night --

Zac Posen for Target Tye-Dyed Tank Dress & Black Cardigan
Love Quotes Scarf in "Night Sky"
Target "Assets" footless tights/leggings
Cynthia Vincent for Target flats
MJ Sweet Punk Hobo, Black


----------



## PurseAddict79

Black and white again today... not sure what's up with that


----------



## purse collector

My outfit yesterday


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## chantal1922

Purse Collector did you get your  cross ring from Forever 21? I have a similar one in gold.


----------



## fashion whore

@HeyItsRobin Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## airborne

Very cute look fashion whore


----------



## PurseAddict79

fashion whore said:


> @HeyItsRobin Your daughter is adorable!


 
I  this!!!!


----------



## MsCandice

^^ Yes, me three. Those shorts are TDF. It's a grown up take on childhood (I mean that in a good way).


----------



## HauteMama

purse collector: I love the metallic oxfords!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Frye Boots + Free People Dress! Loving all the great spring/summer outfits. x


----------



## uhkiwi

dress, 3.1 phillip lim
leather jacket, topshop
shoes, christian louboutin girlie zeppa (super easy to walk)
belt, gap


----------



## HeyItsRobin

Thanks Fashion Whore, you are adorable too in those shorts and heels!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## airborne

PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today
DVF dress, D&G snakeskin pewter pumps


----------



## Marlina

Monday :
Need Retail therapy to chase away the Monday blues
Plus it's my very 1st time wearing pink !!!


----------



## fashion whore

@*PurseAddict79* I  the leopard print.
@*roussel* I would love to work at a job where I could dress up like that!
@*Marlina* Pink is great on you!


----------



## airborne

love your dress ..and you have great designer style!





uhkiwi said:


> dress, 3.1 phillip lim
> leather jacket, topshop
> shoes, christian louboutin girlie zeppa (super easy to walk)
> belt, gap


----------



## uhkiwi

thank you *airborne*!




fashion whore said:


>



are your shoes acne or jeffrey campbell? looove


----------



## momofgirls

jeh3v said:


>


I am loving this outfit.


----------



## r1ta_s

Looking great! Can you tell me what shoes you are wearing?



stefeilnately said:


> outfit today


----------



## KellBellCA

fashion whore said:


>



I'm a few days late on this one...but OMG. Gorgeous dress!


----------



## tweety32976

jeh3v said:


>


This is one of my favorite outfits...You look so pretty.


----------



## zhou_l

what I wore today!


----------



## LarissaHK

Some of my recent outfits




...




...




....


----------



## Jencine

LarissaHK said:


> Some of my recent outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



May I ask where or what brand the shorts are in the second pic with the scarf? Very cute and sharp look! I wouldn't have thought to wear a long sleeve tee with shorts; maybe because I live in California where shorts are associated with 100 degree weather!


----------



## Chromatopelma

*LarissaHK* All of your outfits are fantastic!


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you *Chromatopelma* and *Jencine *


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is my outfit to work a few days ago:


----------



## LarissaHK

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is my outfit to work a few days ago:


 Beautiful, gorgeous skirt


----------



## purse collector

chantal1922 said:


> Purse Collector did you get your  cross ring from Forever 21? I have a similar one in gold.



Yes...they never disappoint when it comes to inexpensive acessories .


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## airborne

like your PUUURSE!!!!...Thanks ladies for modeling with your purse...



zhou_l said:


> what I wore today!


----------



## PurseAddict79

LarissaHK said:


> Some of my recent outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


 
Love these!!!


----------



## Marlina

All you ladies looked GREAT ! 
*FashionWhore :* Thks for the kind compliment , I'm trying hard to break my habit of wearing black 24/7 !


----------



## Marlina

Oh...By the way, this is me 3 hrs ago...In Black again...










Right pic was taken in a dressing room for Lingerie , it's so cool ! 



http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj47/marlina76/1a-2.jpg


----------



## jeh3v

momofgirls said:


> I am loving this outfit.


 
Thank you! Super easy and casual.


----------



## jeh3v

tweety32976 said:


> This is one of my favorite outfits...You look so pretty.


 
Why thank you!


----------



## jeh3v

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is my outfit to work a few days ago:


 
Cute outfit and I adore this skirt! May I ask where it's from?


----------



## fshnonmymind

*jeh3v*, I got the skirt from J Crew (sometime early last year though).


----------



## fashion whore

@uhkiwi: They're from Acne, and so comfortable! I got them as a gift -- otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford them!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ That is a great pic FashionW


----------



## tinad2004

fashion whore said:


> @uhkiwi: They're from Acne, and so comfortable! I got them as a gift -- otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford them!


  you are gorgeous! i love the bag and ur hair!


----------



## purse collector

me yesterday...shopping!!!  Wore flip flops so I can easily try on shoes at the Nordies half yearly sale


----------



## PurseAddict79

marlina said:


> oh...by the way, this is me 3 hrs ago...in black again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right pic was taken in a dressing room for lingerie , it's so cool !


 
i love this!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


> @uhkiwi: They're from Acne, and so comfortable! I got them as a gift -- otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford them!


Look at you girl! Hot outfit! And the pic is perfect - looks like it was from a magazine!  Love your blog too!!


----------



## LADC_chick

fashion whore said:


> @uhkiwi: They're from Acne, and so comfortable! I got them as a gift -- otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford them!


This is great, but I especially love your hair!


I'm getting the long weekend started off! Going out dancing!


----------



## initialed

Everyone's looking amazing!


----------



## lilflobowl




----------



## lily25

Wearing
Zara shirt
A pinstripe skirt I don't remember where I got it from , it is quite old!
Tommy Hilfiger "Capri" wedge sandals

You can see my hand bag, white Lamarthe bag with tortoise grey handles, and Hermès Les Rubans scarf tied on it.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## xmyheart

fashion whore said:


> @HeyItsRobin Your daughter is adorable!



I love your shorts and your shoes~~~


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## fashion whore

Thanks for all the lovely comments! My mom actually cuts my hair for me. If anyone lives in the DC metro area and is looking for a new stylist, her name is Tina and she works at the Hair Cuttery in Olney, MD!


----------



## lizz

LOFT dress & sweater, Decree by JCPenney sandals, Balenciaga part time bag


----------



## Helena928

fashion whore said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments! My mom actually cuts my hair for me. If anyone lives in the DC metro area and is looking for a new stylist, her name is Tina and she works at the Hair Cuttery in Olney, MD!



great outfit! love the clogs!


----------



## Helena928

lilflobowl said:


>



so cute! LOVE the shirt!


----------



## Helena928

zhou_l said:


> what I wore today!



amazing bag!!


----------



## -Annette-

Today:

Jacket- Stella (Australian brand)
Cardigan- DvF
Dress- Gina Tricot (Norwegian brand)
Skinny pull on pants- Decjuba (also Australian brand)
Shoes- Bought them at Macys.. cant remember, and too lazy to chk right now)
Belt- H&M
Sunglasses- Gucci


----------



## Helena928




----------



## ericanjensen

L.A.M.B. dress & Charles David wedges


----------



## miss gucci

love all the outfits....


----------



## merekat703

My first  Post in here!

BEBE tank
Express Sweater
DPD skinny jeans


----------



## initialed




----------



## tweety32976

Everybody looks so pretty!!! Enjoy your weekend....


----------



## zhou_l

yay!


----------



## Flip88

ZHou - you are stunning and ncie outfit.  All are nice BTW.


----------



## zhou_l

^
Thank you!! =D


----------



## Martina_Italy

LarissaHK said:


> Some of my recent outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....




Love them all!!


----------



## hllywood

Helena928 said:


>


 Oh... I really like the combination of your top and tights, cut but comfy.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Love your outfit, u look super cute and happy


----------



## MrsTGreen

My first fashion post Went to the museum today.
Ralph Lauren Polo
Levi jeans
Joan & David flats
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Damier
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Everyone looks so great!!! Mrstgreen love the neverful


----------



## No Cute

You all look amazing!


----------



## Helena928

hllywood, definitely comfy! I must say...

Icecream mom, Thanks a lot!  I was out with a bunch of girlfriends so I was definitely happy!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Marlina

initialed said:


>


Intresting detail on your top and lovin the ripped jeans !


----------



## Marlina

LarissaHK said:


> Some of my recent outfits
> 
> ...


 I'm in love with your shoes ! I want 1 too.....


----------



## Marlina

Helena928 said:


>


 You look just like a barbie...Loving the outfit too..


----------



## initialed

*Marlina* - Thank you!


----------



## Myblackbag

roussel said:


> work outfit for today
> dvf dress, d&g snakeskin pewter pumps


 

looooooooooove  this  dress!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Rocco joined me today in my trip to the cinema to see "SATC 2"


----------



## MrsTGreen

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Everyone looks so great!!! Mrstgreen love the neverful



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

Out shopping today.
Ralph Lauren top
Levi jeans
Joan & David flats
Michael Kors handbag
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## tweety32976

everybody look so nice....


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> Work outfit for today
> DVF dress, D&G snakeskin pewter pumps


Beautiful dress, fits you perfectly!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## pearlisthegurl

fashion whore said:


>



love your shoes, ive seen them before. Who makes them?


----------



## Helena928

Marlina,  Thanks!! 

Everyone looks so beautiful, as usual!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


> Marlina,  Thanks!!
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful, as usual!!


Gorgeous as always Helena!


----------



## zhou_l

happy holiday...! and shopping!!!


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## mimi14

Helena and Roussel - absolutely love both of your outfit posts. 

And Helena I love your blog!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

zhou_l said:


> happy holiday...! and shopping!!!



Love your shoes!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

KellBellCA said:


>



Love the appliqué on your top.


----------



## tweety32976

Marlina said:


> You look just like a barbie...Loving the outfit too..


 I agree, too cute...


----------



## tweety32976

initialed said:


>


 love the casual look...


----------



## tweety32976

lilflobowl said:


>


 love your shoes...


----------



## tweety32976

PurseAddict79 said:


>


I love that color on you....


----------



## ShoeLover

Went to Ikea today. My husband _hated_ this outfit! I kinda love it!


----------



## purse collector

Me Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## purse collector

Sunday...


----------



## fashion whore

@*pearlisthegurl* Thanks, the shoes are from Jessica Simpson!


----------



## initialed

*tweety32976* - Thank you!

*ShoeLover* - I agree with you. I dig it!


----------



## hunneey

beautiful looks ladies!


----------



## PurseAddict79

My attempt at re-doing one of Carries outfits from SATC


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> Went to Ikea today. My husband _hated_ this outfit! I kinda love it!


 

I love this!!! Love the picture/wallerpaper? too! And it's a type of an outfit where a woman can appreciate but usually, a guy cannot!  Love!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*tweety* Thank you 

*Helena* I love all of your outfits...


----------



## Helena928

fashion whore said:


> @*pearlisthegurl* Thanks, the shoes are from Jessica Simpson!


 
Great outfit, as usual!


----------



## CivicGirl

You look like a J.Crew model!



KellBellCA said:


>


----------



## fshnonmymind

My friend and I went to see SATC 2 this weekend and I thought I would dress it up a bit. I felt extremely girly! 







(Excuse the drooping in the front, I needed to pull it down a bit).

Rebecca Taylor dress
Secondhand woven belt
Rebecca Minkoff clutch
Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges


----------



## Helena928

PurseAddict79 said:


> My attempt at re-doing one of Carries outfits from SATC


 
haha, so cute!!!


----------



## Helena928

PurseAddict & CoachGirl, thanks so much!!


----------



## Helena928

zhou_l said:


> happy holiday...! and shopping!!!


 

Love this and love the photos! absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Helena928

fshnonmymind said:


> My friend and I went to see SATC 2 this weekend and I thought I would dress it up a bit. I felt extremely girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the drooping in the front, I needed to pull it down a bit).
> 
> Rebecca Taylor dress
> Secondhand woven belt
> Rebecca Minkoff clutch
> Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges


 

I love this! perfect for SATC! Love your ring too!


----------



## Helena928

A night out!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


> A night out!


How cute are you! I love that necklace your wearing!


----------



## roussel

^ Me too I want that necklace.  Where did you get it?


----------



## hllywood

fashion whore said:


> Throw on a white T shirt with Jeggings/Leggings and a cute pair of sandles and come looking like a million $$$.... nice outfit.


----------



## xmyheart

@fashion whore: Very simple yet very nice  I like !


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Pumps, Maggie Ward Leopard Shorts, Robert Rodriguez Tank


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## juneping

^^very pretty...it's my first time see you wearing a dress, love the jacket/dress combo....


----------



## HauteMama

ennerad: Love, love, LOVE the entire combination, from the dress to the jacket to the clogs. Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Jencine

fshnonmymind said:


> My friend and I went to see SATC 2 this weekend and I thought I would dress it up a bit. I felt extremely girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the drooping in the front, I needed to pull it down a bit).
> 
> Rebecca Taylor dress
> Secondhand woven belt
> Rebecca Minkoff clutch
> Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges



I love the leather accents and the pink color is FAB on you; but my favorite part is your expression you look so HAPPY! How refreshing. Hope you enjoyed the movie, I just saw it last night too!


----------



## voodoo_mary

ennerad- really beautiful and inspiring.








vanessa bruno top, abyzz pants, gustto bag, unlisted shoes, vintage necklace







blum jacket and black blouse, miss sixty jeans, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, marc by marc jacobs sunglasses


----------



## Helena928

voodoo_mary said:


> ennerad- really beautiful and inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanessa bruno top, abyzz pants, gustto bag, unlisted shoes, vintage necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blum jacket and black blouse, miss sixty jeans, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, marc by marc jacobs sunglasses


 
LOVE your outfits! Especially the last! And that dog of yours -


----------



## Helena928

CoachGirl, thank you 



roussel said:


> ^ Me too I want that necklace. Where did you get it?


 
Thanks! It's Rachel Leigh, but I got it last year from Gilt.com


----------



## PurseAddict79




----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## adriana89

PurseAddict79 said:


>




Nice outfit and your tan


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

voodoo_mary said:


> ennerad- really beautiful and inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blum jacket and black blouse, miss sixty jeans, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, marc by marc jacobs sunglasses



VooDoo is that a Bichon Frise!  I love that dog of yours!!!


----------



## fashion whore

thanks for all the wonderful comments!


----------



## betty.lee

PurseAddict79 said:


>



loving those shoes joy!


----------



## voodoo_mary

helena- thanks. my dog used to be in alot of my photos. 
luvsagreatdeal- yes you are right!


----------



## stefeilnately

Gorgeous outfit ladies!

Here's my contribution..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fashion whore,
you're a beauty !
Love the bag


----------



## intheevent

Haven't posted here in a while but here is a recent one from my blog.

H&M Fashion Against Aids Sequin Jacket and tank, H&M harem trousers and Zara Wedges


----------



## chanelbaby

Helena928 said:


> Marlina,  Thanks!!
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful, as usual!!


 
love this


----------



## CoachGirl12

intheevent said:


> Haven't posted here in a while but here is a recent one from my blog.
> 
> H&M Fashion Against Aids Sequin Jacket and tank, H&M harem trousers and Zara Wedges


Gorgeous!


----------



## Helena928

intheevent said:


> haven't posted here in a while but here is a recent one from my blog.
> 
> H&m fashion against aids sequin jacket and tank, h&m harem trousers and zara wedges


 
love!!!!!


----------



## Helena928

a sticky and hot day in the city!


----------



## Helena928

chanelbaby said:


> love this


 

Thank you!


----------



## xmyheart

Helena928 said:


> a sticky and hot day in the city!



I love your outfit! The colours go nicely with your skin tone  
I've seen a lot of your outfit posts and I'd have to say that you have great taste


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


> a sticky and hot day in the city!


Absolutely love that dress Helena, is it in H&M stores right now?


----------



## Helena928

xmyheart, thank you_ very_ much!! 



CoachGirl12 said:


> Absolutely love that dress Helena, is it in H&M stores right now?


 
Yup!  It should be! I got it fairly recently. It's so light and comfy, I must say!


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## MsCandice

^^^ Gorgeous, you have such great legs my favorite outfits of yours have always been when you show them.


----------



## Hessefan

ennerad said:


> quean



Just wanted to say you have impeccable, inspirational style and a really nice figure.


----------



## ReisKitty

*Helena928*...Fabulous as Usual!


----------



## intheevent

thanks Helena928
ennerad you look fantastic!
fashion whore, you always look great.


----------



## intheevent

here's another one
F21 blazer, F21 leggings with a F21 dress worn as a shirt and zara wedges


----------



## hyper_ballad

Do you guys like this plain black tank dress or does it make me look hippy?  It's more fitted than most things I wear, but it's sooo comfy (and nice to wear when it's as ridiculously hot as it is today!)

Be honest, I can take it!


----------



## cityoflight

me today


----------



## jello_1955

I hardly ever wear white shirts because I feel like a waitress but I've worn white two days in a row.

I think I look bland in the first one and puffed up in the second:












Any suggestions on making these more interesting?


----------



## DC-Cutie

hyper_ballad said:


> Do you guys like this plain black tank dress or does it make me look hippy? It's more fitted than most things I wear, but it's sooo comfy (and nice to wear when it's as ridiculously hot as it is today!)
> 
> Be honest, I can take it!


 
hippy?  Where ?  heck no, you look just fine!


----------



## jello_1955

Hyper-- you look great in that dress.


----------



## zhou_l

cityoflight said:


> me today




I love your shoes!!


----------



## purse collector

Me today out shopping with my 6 month old baby girl


----------



## xmyheart

hyper_ballad said:


> Do you guys like this plain black tank dress or does it make me look hippy?  It's more fitted than most things I wear, but it's sooo comfy (and nice to wear when it's as ridiculously hot as it is today!)
> 
> Be honest, I can take it!



The dress fits nicely on you! I don't think it makes you look hippy at all! Since the dress itself is plain, you could play up on the accessories like a black studded waist belt or a long necklace and some bangles..it would complement the simplicity of the dress, IMO  



cityoflight said:


> me today



Gahh I love this!!  Great outfit~~


----------



## cityoflight

*zhou_l , xmyheart* : Thank you


----------



## Helena928

Amysou111 said:


> *Helena928*...Fabulous as Usual!


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Helena928

cityoflight said:


> me today




Beautiful! Love the shoes and bag!


----------



## tweety32976

hyper_ballad said:


> Do you guys like this plain black tank dress or does it make me look hippy? It's more fitted than most things I wear, but it's sooo comfy (and nice to wear when it's as ridiculously hot as it is today!)
> 
> Be honest, I can take it!


I really like it...You have a very nice shape. Show it off.


----------



## tweety32976

jello_1955 said:


> I hardly ever wear white shirts because I feel like a waitress but I've worn white two days in a row.
> 
> I think I look bland in the first one and puffed up in the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on making these more interesting?


I don't have any suggestions but I think you look really pretty!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

*hyper_ballad*......


----------



## initialed




----------



## hyper_ballad

@DC-Cutie and jello_1955, thank you!!  
@xmyheart, I was looking around for some longer necklaces to layer with it.. normally I don't like anything that plain.. great ideas with the studded belts!
@Tweety, thanks, I'm working on it (staying in shape)!  It's kind of a constant battle, though! 
and
Amysou111, are those emoticons clapping?  So cute!  I never wear dresses...this is my attempt at being more feminine


----------



## loves

helena that h&m dress is lovely on you!


----------



## Marlina

Here's me a few days back ...pic taken by my son


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Everyone's outfits look great!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here is mine


----------



## candy2100

Love looking at this thread for inspiration- everyone looks fabulous.  THank you for sharing your photos !


----------



## Marlina

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here is mine


  I can't stop staring at your shoe collection !


----------



## Marlina

hyper_ballad said:


> Do you guys like this plain black tank dress or does it make me look hippy? It's more fitted than most things I wear, but it's sooo comfy (and nice to wear when it's as ridiculously hot as it is today!)
> 
> Be honest, I can take it!


 
You can never go wrong with the simple black dress !
You must be a fan of Bjork !


----------



## cityoflight

Helena928 : Thank you


----------



## NewStyle

jello_1955 said:


> I hardly ever wear white shirts because I feel like a waitress but I've worn white two days in a row.
> 
> I think I look bland in the first one and puffed up in the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on making these more interesting?


 
puffed? No way! You look great. LOVE your bag... whats its name:


----------



## hyper_ballad

@Marlina:  I am a HUGE fan of Bjork!!


----------



## hyper_ballad

Capris from Free People
I realize I never show my shoes in pictures, but I was barefoot around the house all day anyway, since it's hot out 






I know it's not part of my outfit, per say, but was happy with my makeup today!  Makeup Forever Aqua Black!











My husband bought me these ear cuffs by Ralph and Duchess because I was in  with them... They came in the mail today and I nearly died of happiness


----------



## sorsara

oh i love those ear cuffs!!! congrats 



hyper_ballad said:


> Capris from Free People
> I realize I never show my shoes in pictures, but I was barefoot around the house all day anyway, since it's hot out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not part of my outfit, per say, but was happy with my makeup today!  Makeup Forever Aqua Black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband bought me these ear cuffs by Ralph and Duchess because I was in  with them... They came in the mail today and I nearly died of happiness


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## uhkiwi

BB Dakota Jonica Dress
Rayban New Wayfarer


----------



## ReisKitty

fashion whore said:


>



ROCKING THOSE AMAZING SHOES!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

initialed said:


>



Cute Look!


----------



## lilflobowl




----------



## jello_1955

NewStyle said:


> puffed? No way! You look great. LOVE your bag... whats its name:


 
Thank you! The bag is a Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag (MAM). Go over to that forum to see all her fabulous bags.


----------



## Marlina

Fashion Whore : cute skirt !!


----------



## lizz

Express halter, American Apparel skirt, American Eagle flip flops, Gerard Darel bag


----------



## ivy1026

lilflobowl said:


>



Love your shoes


----------



## mishkaluv

Helena928 said:


> a sticky and hot day in the city!



Cute dress....I have the same one!  You look adorable in it!!


----------



## initialed

*Amysou111* - Thank you!


----------



## Helena928

mishkaluv said:


> Cute dress....I have the same one!  You look adorable in it!!




Thank you! Isn't it the most comfortable thing?


----------



## Helena928




----------



## HNLP

^^^Helena -great outfit! I also checked out your blog...great style and so much fun!


----------



## chynaxdawl

Helena928 said:


>



love love love everything about today's look! beautiful!


----------



## initialed




----------



## mishkaluv

Helena928 said:


> Thank you! Isn't it the most comfortable thing?


Yes it really is....I love it!


----------



## mishkaluv

Helena928 said:


>



So cute!!  Love the skirt and the shoes are gorgeous!  Okay fine, the whole outfit is fabulous!!!


----------



## kcf68

Helena,   I love your carefree style and I love those shoes.^ Are they hot to wear.


----------



## xmyheart

Helena928: Gorgeous as always~~~ I love the green


----------



## adriana89

Damier is soo perfect for summer!


----------



## Marlina

Sunday Afternoon....


----------



## Northergirl

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here is mine


 

Love the scarf! Where did you get it.


----------



## Flip88

All fabulous - Brasilian_Babe - very nice


----------



## hllywood

I have never seen trees like this... Nice Leggings & cute Flats... you look great. You should post this to the thread you started "Post Pictures of Leggings & Tights.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## BAGetta_18

Vintage Queen said:


> View attachment 1098322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098324
> 
> 
> Shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> Dress: Emilio & Coco (www.emiliococo.com ) or go directly to
> http://emiliococo.com/eboutique/0410PDBD.html



Vintage Queen: You look gorgeous in the Emilio & Coco dress! I was wondering about the quality of their clothing -- did you find the dress fit well to US standard sizing, and what is the material they use for the dress? Doesn't really say on the website.  I'd appreciate if you could let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Helena928

Mishkaluv, xmyheart, kcf68, thank you!!!   

@KCF68 - the shoes are actually pretty comfortable - and definitely not too hot to wear (unless the weather is out of control hot!)


----------



## jeh3v

Helena928 said:


>



I adore your shoes! You look fabulous as always!


----------



## jello_1955

First time I'm wearing these leggings from Banana Republic-- love them.





Shoes - Bloch
Bag - Rebecca Minkoff MAC


----------



## fashion whore

@*Amysou111* Thank you! They are actually pretty comfortable, too.
@*Marlina* Thanks! Those trees are amazing, great outfit/photo!


----------



## tweety32976

fashion whore said:


> @*Amysou111* Thank you! They are actually pretty comfortable, too.
> @*Marlina* Thanks! Those trees are amazing, great outfit/photo!


love your style..very cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*FashionWhore* - look at you hangin' out in Chinatown...  
*Helena928* - lovin' the WHOLE look!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

*lilflobowl*
those CL's look great!


----------



## roussel

fashion_whore you are always creative with your outfits! i love it
helena i just love your style!

here is monday's work outfit. i love how this dress drapes at the back
trina turk dress, CL bronze scissor girls


----------



## cityoflight

Love this






Helena928 said:


>


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## CoachGirl12

KellBellCA said:


>


One of my favorite outfits! Love it!


----------



## purse collector

me over the weekend....and today


----------



## intheevent

here's one wearing h&m garden collection rosette jacket, guess jeans, forever 21 t-shirt and zara booties


----------



## adriana89

KellBellCA said:


>



Love your outfit, especially the blazer


----------



## CoachGirl12

purse collector said:


> me over the weekend....and today


I love all your outfits, but I need to know all the details on outfit #1 & 2... I want to replicate! So gorgy!!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you very much!!!


roussel, you look gorgeous! And those shoes... um... *DROOOL*

intheevent, love that look!!!! 

purse collector, love all your outfits! Especially love the sandals in outfit #1. Also, what kind of shorts are those? I'm looking for a pair of black shorts just like that!


----------



## jello_1955

Kellbell - love this outfit.


----------



## *sam**

jello_1955 said:


> First time I'm wearing these leggings from Banana Republic-- love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes - Bloch
> Bag - Rebecca Minkoff MAC



I always love b/w. You look very good.


----------



## Marlina

Just this afternoon ....


----------



## Helena928

an extremely hot and humid day!
oops... need to edit.


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> 
> roussel, you look gorgeous! And those shoes... um... *DROOOL*
> 
> intheevent, love that look!!!!
> 
> purse collector, love all your outfits! Especially love the sandals in outfit #1. Also, what kind of shorts are those? I'm looking for a pair of black shorts just like that!



Thanks...I love your blog!!!!  The sandals are from pour la victorie called ella sandals.  The shorts I got from Loehmans and the brand is necessary objects.  I don't know if you see the details but the shorts look better in person.  It has pin stripped and has a kinda pearl like buttons.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KellBellCA

Thanks CoachGirl12, adriana89, and jello_1955!


----------



## adriana89

purse collector said:


> me over the weekend....and today



I love your belt on the 3rd picture, it's so pretty and cute


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Thanks...I love your blog!!!! The sandals are from pour la victorie called ella sandals. The shorts I got from Loehmans and the brand is necessary objects. I don't know if you see the details but the shorts look better in person. It has pin stripped and has a kinda pearl like buttons. Hope this helps.


 
Thank you!! Thanks for the details! LOVE both!!! I can see the details a bit more now that you explained it.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Marlina said:


> Just this afternoon ....



Marlina ...your ourfits are always so cute!  Hmmm, but I notice that most days your shopping!! LOL


----------



## MyPinkBubble

purse collector said:


> me over the weekend....and today


 
Loving Your Pics! 
Esp your shoes


----------



## bagsforme

3.1 Phillip Lim skirt, JCrew top, Jimmy Choo espadrilles.


----------



## stylinames

http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute Blog ^^^


----------



## stylinames

Thank you!


----------



## jello_1955

*sam** said:


> I always love b/w. You look very good.


 
Thanks Sam.


----------



## initialed




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Everyone looks so beautiful! x


----------



## Marlina

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Marlina ...your ourfits are always so cute! Hmmm, but I notice that most days your shopping!! LOL


 
haha, Thks *luvsagreatdeal ,* It's window shoppin most of the time 

*stylinames :* Cool outfit
*Helena928 :* Stunning as always


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CrazyBeautifulU* - love your shoes


----------



## whalenme

This outfit is from the other night at my little brother's high school graduation.


----------



## JuneHawk

Going to a doctor's appointment and then to lunch with a friend.


----------



## chynaxdawl

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful! x


 
cute outfit! how do you modestly ride a bike in that?


----------



## twdavis

OMG! LOVE your sandals!!! Who are they by? I'm gonna die if I don't have them! 






Helena928 said:


>


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

My (guy) co-worker wants to know the same thing?! 





chynaxdawl said:


> cute outfit! how do you modestly ride a bike in that?


----------



## Helena928

twdavis said:


> OMG! LOVE your sandals!!! Who are they by? I'm gonna die if I don't have them!


 

haha, thanks! They're actually Aldo!!

Thank you Marlina!!


----------



## Helena928

stylinames said:


> http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


 

love this look!


----------



## Helena928

JuneHawk said:


> Going to a doctor's appointment and then to lunch with a friend.


 
love your skirt! So summery!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## cityoflight

dinner with dh


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Helena ..white jeans are one of my favorite summer staples ..those look great on you, and the necklace is TDF


----------



## cbrooke

purse collector said:


> me over the weekend....and today


 
LOVE this dress.....where did you get it pls???


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here are 2 of my outfits. The first is from last week and the other is from yesterday.


----------



## airborne

everyone looks SO SO FAB!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Gorgeous outfit girl! That bag is TDF!!


----------



## intheevent

Nice! CrazyBeautifulU


----------



## envyme

I love your blog!!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone looks so beautiful! x


----------



## intheevent

woops. thought I was in a differnt thread


----------



## stylinames

@marlina: thank you! 

@helena: thanks! i like your brown wedges!








check out my new blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marlina

fshnonmymind said:


> Here are 2 of my outfits. The first is from last week and the other is from yesterday.


I love your dress !!


----------



## Marlina

Out for lunch with friends...


----------



## xmyheart

everyone looks great~~ 
i havent had the chance to upload any outfits yet but i'll try to sometime soon


----------



## ennerad

*juneping*, *hautemama*, and *hessefan*: SUCH HIGH PRAISE! thanks much. i love doing this stuff. it's nice to be in the presence of fellow stylish ladies who appreciate fashion and frown not upon a fabulous piece. 

more recent bits:







one of my favorite skirts, by dries








the 'naked' romper. always a little alarmed being out like this. but it was SOOO hot. :shame: 

quean


----------



## fshnonmymind

@ Marlina, thanks! I got a great deal on that dress and it's super comfy.
I love the sandals you are wearing. Are the straps different colors or is it the lighting playing tricks?


----------



## purse collector

Thanks so much for all the compliments .  Here are a few of my mommy outfits...Me Tues and Wednesday just hanging out with darling daughter .  I was wearing my koi fish ring on the second pic.  Sorry my pics aren't clear.


----------



## stylinames

@xmyheart thanks!
@marlina: cute dress!
@ennerad: love the outfits!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*purse collector* - I love your owl necklace!  And that ring... LOVE it!


----------



## hyper_ballad

Distressed tank from Etsy


----------



## airborne

lookin good gurly...I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!!


ennerad said:


> *juneping*, *hautemama*, and *hessefan*: SUCH HIGH PRAISE! thanks much. i love doing this stuff. it's nice to be in the presence of fellow stylish ladies who appreciate fashion and frown not upon a fabulous piece.
> 
> more recent bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite skirts, by dries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 'naked' romper. always a little alarmed being out like this. but it was SOOO hot. :shame:
> 
> quean


----------



## tweety32976

ennerad said:


> *juneping*, *hautemama*, and *hessefan*: SUCH HIGH PRAISE! thanks much. i love doing this stuff. it's nice to be in the presence of fellow stylish ladies who appreciate fashion and frown not upon a fabulous piece.
> 
> more recent bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite skirts, by dries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 'naked' romper. always a little alarmed being out like this. but it was SOOO hot. :shame:
> 
> quean


you look so cute...love your hair.


----------



## tweety32976

stylinames said:


> @xmyheart thanks!
> @marlina: cute dress!
> @ennerad: love the outfits!


 love your shoes...


----------



## momofgirls

purse collector said:


> Thanks so much for all the compliments . Here are a few of my mommy outfits...Me Tues and Wednesday just hanging out with darling daughter . I was wearing my koi fish ring on the second pic. Sorry my pics aren't clear.


Love your outfits.


----------



## twdavis

LOVE your skirt!!!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## twdavis

LOVE your skirt!!!! And you have gorgeous legs! If only I had legs like yours would I dare to wear that cute romper!!!!! You look always look great!

more recent bits:







one of my favorite skirts, by dries








the 'naked' romper. always a little alarmed being out like this. but it was SOOO hot. :shame: 

quean[/QUOTE]


----------



## twdavis

Helena928 said:


> haha, thanks! They're actually Aldo!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info!!! I just ordered that pair and another pair! Can't wait to get them!!!
> I've never been to their website...what a fab collection of shoes to choose from!!


----------



## la miss

ennerad said:


>



Aaaahhhh these shoes! Where are they from?


----------



## liquid_room

in my dreams i would hv this hair! gorgeous! do u go to work like this daily?  i want your job!!!



hyper_ballad said:


> Distressed tank from Etsy


----------



## hyper_ballad

Haha, thanks  And, yeah, I'm a MUA at Sephora.  Thankfully, they encourage my various hair color decisions


----------



## Nieners




----------



## hyper_ballad

Have to wear all black for work..not that I'm complaining!!











Skittles-inspired makeup


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> thanks so much for all the compliments :d. Here are a few of my mommy outfits...me tues and wednesday just hanging out with darling daughter . I was wearing my koi fish ring on the second pic. Sorry my pics aren't clear.


 

love your outfits!!!! and that ring is INSANE!!! wow!


----------



## Helena928

twdavis said:


> Helena928 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, thanks! They're actually Aldo!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info!!! I just ordered that pair and another pair! Can't wait to get them!!!
> I've never been to their website...what a fab collection of shoes to choose from!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad they still had them! they're so comfortable too!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Martina_Italy

KellBellCA said:


>




Love this!


----------



## chris7891

Helena928 said:


> twdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad they still had them! they're so comfortable too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inspired me as well, I just ordered a pair.
> 
> p.s I looove your blog.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShoeLover

I've been really lazy lately! So that means jeans and a black top.


----------



## intheevent

H&M Garden collection blush tube dress, louboutin mia pumps, toywatch


----------



## Helena928

chris7891 said:


> Helena928 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You inspired me as well, I just ordered a pair.
> 
> p.s I looove your blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Oh you did! YAY! I want to add, two of my little studs, seemed like they were coming off - but they never do! One  was bothering me, so i krazy glued it.. but otherwise, it wasn't an issue. I'm not sure if it was just my pair, but I wanted to throw that out there! I should have said it before but I completely forgot!
> 
> I just looked on the site and they price is amazing! wow! I might have to order a backup pair..
Click to expand...


----------



## Helena928

a very rainy & windy day!


----------



## chris7891

Helena928 said:


> chris7891 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Oh you did! YAY! I want to add, two of my little studs, seemed like they were coming off - but they never do! One was bothering me, so i krazy glued it.. but otherwise, it wasn't an issue. I'm not sure if it was just my pair, but I wanted to throw that out there! I should have said it before but I completely forgot!
> 
> I just looked on the site and they price is amazing! wow! I might have to order a backup pair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch for letting me know!
Click to expand...


----------



## tweety32976

Helena928 said:


> a very rainy & windy day!


 so cute...do you mind me asking what are the name of the shoes? TIA


----------



## fashion whore

@*intheevent* That dress is gorgeous and looks amazing on you!

My job interview outfit!


----------



## initialed




----------



## momofgirls

initialed said:


>


Very nice, I love your AW bag.


----------



## intheevent

initialed - that purple is perfection on you.


----------



## ShoeLover




----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this for a brief while today.


----------



## stylinames

@intheevent that dress looks great on you!






more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## ReisKitty

intheevent said:


> H&M Garden collection blush tube dress, louboutin mia pumps, toywatch



How pretty!


----------



## tweety32976

JuneHawk said:


> I wore this for a brief while today.


 I love the colors...


----------



## tweety32976

stylinames said:


> @intheevent that dress looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/[/QUOTE your hair is so cute...


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


> love your outfits!!!! and that ring is INSANE!!! wow!



Thanks!!! I love statement rings ...it just makes the outfit


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


> a very rainy & windy day!


Even in the rain you look fab!  Your shoes are gorgy...I die


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


>


I love your miu mius .  Fab


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


> a very rainy & windy day!


haha, thats crazy girl, I was looking at the same H&M jacket the other day, but didn't pick it up yet because there are so many things on my wishlist, but I definitely am going to go back and get it! Lovin' the outfit!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sorry...mistake...:ninja:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ShoeLover said:


> I've been really lazy lately! So that means jeans and a black top.



Love it ! 

May I ask, what jeans it is ?


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


>



I love this outfit!


----------



## Helena928

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha, thats crazy girl, I was looking at the same H&M jacket the other day, but didn't pick it up yet because there are so many things on my wishlist, but I definitely am going to go back and get it! Lovin' the outfit!



I love the jacket and find myself reaching for it a lot!! 



tweety32976 said:


> so cute...do you mind me asking what are the name of the shoes? TIA




Thanks! The brand is "Ash" and the style is "Lotus." They also come in a gorgeous slate grey!


----------



## Helena928

stylinames said:


> @intheevent that dress looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/




Gorgeous! love the jumper.


----------



## Marlina

This afternoon...


----------



## initialed

*momofgirls* & *intheevent* - Thank you!


----------



## Helena928

Marlina said:


> This afternoon...



hat looks so cute on you!


----------



## initialed




----------



## airborne

initialed!


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thanks!


----------



## purse collector

Me Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## chris7891

^ I love your shoes.


----------



## Helena928

OOh pursecollector, I really love all 3 outfits. I was trying to pick a favorite but it's hard! I think the first one!


----------



## *sam**

My favouite is the 3rd one!


----------



## liquid_room

hyper_ballad

i hv never seen any cool looking chicks like u at my local Sephora 



hyper_ballad said:


> Haha, thanks  And, yeah, I'm a MUA at Sephora. Thankfully, they encourage my various hair color decisions


----------



## platinum_girly

Me with Rocco last night:


----------



## Marlina

purse collector said:


> Me Friday, Saturday and Sunday


Loving this outfit !!


----------



## Marlina

platinum_girly said:


> Me with Rocco last night:


 Love your hair & complexion !


----------



## platinum_girly

Marlina said:


> Love your hair & complexion !


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## Helena928




----------



## hyper_ballad

liquid_room said:


> hyper_ballad
> 
> i hv never seen any cool looking chicks like u at my local Sephora



Haha, well, they're all different depending on location, I guess?  We have a couple of guys that work here, too.  We're a very diverse group of makeup junkies   But thanks!! I get bored with myself often..think it's almost time for a hair color change.


----------



## CoachGirl12

purse collector said:


> Me Friday, Saturday and Sunday


Love all 3 outfits purse collector!


----------



## intheevent

pursecollector - what is the skirt in number 2?  thats my favorite, though they all look great.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks! Everyone's looking great!
*PurseCollector*-lovely! My favorite is the Saturday outfit!
*PollieJean*-thanks! The jeans are COH. I bought them like 5 years ago.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Helena928 - love your look!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## annemerrick

Pursecollector....I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE the 2nd outfit!  You have given me an idea of how to wear a skirt that has been flummoxing me!  Thanks!!


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great!!!
Chris7891, Sam, Marlina, Coachgirl12, Shoelover - Thanks so much...glad that you all like my outfits .  Sometimes it's kinda hard to get dress up when you have a 6 month old .

Helena 28 - I love your whole outfit!!!  Love the blush blazer .

Intheevent - my skirt is phillip lim 3.1

Annemerrick - Thanks!!! The hubby loves the second outfit as well .  Anyway, please take a pic of how your going to wear your skirt...would love to see it.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I will take a pic.  I am pretty much going to do the same thing.  Denim shirt, dressy black skirt similar in shape to yours, belt.  I am excited.  Your outfit was very well put together!


----------



## twdavis

Helena928 said:


> a very rainy & windy day!



LOVE these too! Your shoe collection is TDF!


----------



## tweety32976

fashion whore said:


>


very cute and casual...


----------



## airborne

purse collector said:


> Me Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Wore my Miu Miu Patchwork Wedges today with denim shorts and a Binetti top!


----------



## tweety32976

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Wore my Miu Miu Patchwork Wedges today with denim shorts and a Binetti top!


 Love your shoes...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Everyone looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here's my outfit for the day


----------



## oxygenated18

fashion whore said:


>



i love your shoes!


----------



## Helena928

twdavis said:


> LOVE these too! Your shoe collection is TDF!


 

Thanks so much! I have a little obsession. 

Purse Collector & Nhu Nhu, thank you


----------



## roussel

wearing ZP for Target dress, gap belt, CL mint VPs


----------



## pearlisthegurl

roussel said:


> wearing ZP for Target dress, gap belt, CL mint VPs



you look great love the zp for target dress!


----------



## Helena928

roussel said:


> wearing ZP for Target dress, gap belt, CL mint VPs


 
Love this! so fresh and summery. Love the shoes!!


----------



## purse collector

Thanks airborne...Me today out shopping at Zara then to the park with my baby girl.


----------



## airborne

youre welcome!.... love that skirt w/ the black tank top!!! Jeeeez,


----------



## initialed




----------



## titania029

This thread is great!  I finished this one and started going through the previous one, all 300+ pages 

purse collector, what a beautiful shirt and skirt.  I love admiring those long flowy skirts on other people in the summer, since I'm too short to pull one off myself.

initialed, I really like many of your combinations.  You have given me some great ideas for my own wardrobe


----------



## initialed

*titania029* - Thanks!!


----------



## stylinames

check out my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## tweety32976

stylinames said:


> check out my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


I love this...


----------



## CivicGirl

Couple outfits from the past week...


----------



## bnjj

Helena928 said:


>


 
I love everything about this outfit but particularly the shoes.


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## intheevent

H&M Fashion Against Aids Stonewashed denim dress with cut-outs. I just put these up on my blog.


----------



## stefeilnately

you ladies look gorgeous!!

me over the weekend..love maxis!!


----------



## *sam**

Hi June, Welcome back! You look lovely, those colours are good on you!




JuneHawk said:


> I wore this for a brief while today.


----------



## xmyheart

from the past couple of days
outfit #1





red jacket from mommy's closet
white puff sleeve shirt underneath
f21 jeans
cynthia vincent for target
random bag i found at winners

outfit #2




h&m grey tee
dark green high waist trousers from mom's closet
also wearing a zara belt but you can't see
cynthia vincent once again 
and random bag

i like to pose sideways because it makes me look slimmer lololol


----------



## intheevent

great xmyheart! I really regret not getting the cynthia vincent wedges


----------



## xmyheart

intheevent: thanks! i really love that denim dress~ it looks great on you  i JUST saw the line yesterday at one of the locations and i absolutely love it! unfortunately i didn't get a chance to pick anything up  nor did i find that dress


----------



## angelstacie04

xmyheart said:


> intheevent: thanks! i really love that denim dress~ it looks great on you  i JUST saw the line yesterday at one of the locations and i absolutely love it! unfortunately i didn't get a chance to pick anything up  nor did i find that dress



Off topic but xmyheart, is the cheesecake in your avatar from Ruby Tuesday?


----------



## xmyheart

angelstacie04: hahaha! nooo its the vanilla bean cheesecake (i think?) from TGI friday's


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

i love coming to this thread!
i visit daily and i just realized that i haven't posted anything.
thanks for sharing your outfits ladies, it helps to give me ideas on things to wear!


----------



## angelstacie04

xmyheart said:


> angelstacie04: hahaha! nooo its the vanilla bean cheesecake (i think?) from TGI friday's



Sorry, I meant to say TGI Fridays. I got it with the 12.99 3 course special! It was soooooo good and I took a picture of mine too lol. K i'm going to stop being off topic now lol 

Ladies, you are look stunning!!!!!!


----------



## zhou_l




----------



## KlassicKouture

Oh Em Gee, you look hot!! Did you buy this dress recently??



intheevent said:


> H&M Fashion Against Aids Stonewashed denim dress with cut-outs. I just put these up on my blog.


----------



## adriana89

zhou_l said:


>




Fab skirt and bag


----------



## Martina_Italy

roussel said:


> wearing ZP for Target dress, gap belt, CL mint VPs




Love this, especially the shoes!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is my outfit from today:


----------



## tweety32976

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is my outfit from today:


 I love the splash of color...You look so happy.


----------



## Helena928

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is my outfit from today:



Love the top!


----------



## Helena928

zhou_l said:


>



Great outfit and photos!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## kcf68

^Love the cargo pants Helena!  Always cute and sassy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Helena *- I love your style.  It's effortless and fabulous!  And when I see your pictures I always think "her skin is radiant, wonder what she uses".


----------



## xmyheart

Helena928: I love your necklace! It puts a great emphasis on your outfit. Also, where did you get your shoes???


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## ennerad

^^ you look fantastic dee ^^

thanks so much to *airborne*, *tweety32976*, *stylinames*, *twdavis*, *lamiss*

been awol...
a poor bra choice....








all linty








trying to play catchup with all these posts...


----------



## roussel

this thread is so inspiring.  i love seeing the different styles.  lots of stylish ladies in here.  

i was playing dress up with my daughter last night and decided to try on this ZP for Target ruffle dress with my CL mad marys and JCrew necklace


----------



## adriana89

roussel said:


> this thread is so inspiring.  i love seeing the different styles.  lots of stylish ladies in here.
> 
> i was playing dress up with my daughter last night and decided to try on this ZP for Target ruffle dress with my CL mad marys and JCrew necklace



Gorgeous dress


----------



## fshnonmymind

*ennerad*, I love both of those outfits, but those teal shoes are tdf!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> this thread is so inspiring.  i love seeing the different styles.  lots of stylish ladies in here.
> 
> i was playing dress up with my daughter last night and decided to try on this ZP for Target ruffle dress with my CL mad marys and JCrew necklace


Love the whole outfit from head to toe roussel! That necklace is TDF!


----------



## zhou_l

everyone looks super fab!!!!


----------



## hyper_ballad

I bought another dress... I never wear dresses..


----------



## mimi14

roussel - I love your dress sense! Absolutely love it. And you look gorgeous in the black dress.


----------



## stylinames

more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## tweety32976

stylinames said:


> more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


I love,love your shoes...


----------



## pchan2802

Everyone looks so great! I haven't posted here for a long time.Here is me today.


----------



## VioletalaMode

Everyone looks so good!


----------



## HauteMama

ennerad said:


> trying to play catchup with all these posts...


 
I love this outfit and I LOVE the shoes! You have the best shoes. I've been obsessing over getting a pair of flat oxfords since one of your last posts, and now these turquoise heeled ones...


----------



## stefeilnately

outfit today


----------



## Helena928

kcf68, thank you so much!!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena *- I love your style. It's effortless and fabulous! And when I see your pictures I always think "her skin is radiant, wonder what she uses".



Aw, thanks! Trust me...that is far from the case on a normal basis. But lately I've been using Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Serum and I'm really liking it a lot!



xmyheart said:


> Helena928: I love your necklace! It puts a great emphasis on your outfit. Also, where did you get your shoes???




Thanks! The brand is Kelsi Dagger! I saw them online! Let me know if you can't find them and I'll send you the specifics!


----------



## Helena928

roussel said:


> this thread is so inspiring.  i love seeing the different styles.  lots of stylish ladies in here.
> 
> i was playing dress up with my daughter last night and decided to try on this ZP for Target ruffle dress with my CL mad marys and JCrew necklace




AMAZING!!!! I love it all!!


----------



## Helena928

stylinames said:


> more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/




love!


----------



## airborne

*stylinames love the sandals!
*


----------



## Marlina

ennerad said:


> ^^ you look fantastic dee ^^
> 
> thanks so much to *airborne*, *tweety32976*, *stylinames*, *twdavis*, *lamiss[/B
> 
> 
> all linty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to play catchup with all these posts...*


*
OMG !! I love your shoes !! *


----------



## Marlina

hyper_ballad said:


> I bought another dress... I never wear dresses..


 
I have an almost identical dress just like this one !! But it's black from Religion !  I gotta go find it now...hahah


----------



## intheevent

It was H&M Fashion against aids, May 20. Not every city/store got it though.
Thank you soooo much.

Thumbs Up! roussel.  I got the red one. you look fantastic!




KlassicKouture said:


> Oh Em Gee, you look hot!! Did you buy this dress recently??


----------



## intheevent

zhou_l your latest photo is amazing. Great photographer.


----------



## fashion whore

thank you *ennerad*!


----------



## thavasa

Everyone is looking great!!

Me today


----------



## ogirldhs

My first post.


----------



## FemmeChristine

burberryaholic said:


> JCLR -- LOVE those Kate Spade shoes! I'm so obsessed with nude peep toes right now!


 

Me too! I also saw some shoes at Nordstrom that were this beautiful nude/pink color that I just fell in love with. I forget what designer they were though, sadly. I'm also really into croco peep toes right now.


----------



## FemmeChristine

stylinames said:


> more on my blog: http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


 
I love this! Where/ who is that cardigan?? I have been searching endlessly for one like that lately.

EDIT: Just checked out your blog. It's great, and of course I now know that the cardigan is Banana Republic. Thank you.


----------



## airborne

nice outfit, really like the shirt





ogirldhs said:


> My first post.


----------



## ogirldhs

ennerad said:


> ^^ you look fantastic dee ^^
> 
> thanks so much to *airborne*, *tweety32976*, *stylinames*, *twdavis*, *lamiss*
> 
> been awol...
> a poor bra choice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all linty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to play catchup with all these posts...


 

Love your style, and your curls.


----------



## ogirldhs

airborne said:


> nice outfit, really like the shirt


 

Thanks....I'm just realizing it was see thru but I guess it still works.


----------



## FemmeChristine

JuneHawk said:


> Today must be the day for red shoes! The shoes are Louboutin New Simples 120 in burgundy patent.
> 
> Crappy cellphone pictures and the mirror is dirty.


 
I really like that top. It adds a lovely pop of yellow to your outfit.


----------



## airborne

lol..its weird b/c just the other day i wore something almost like it, i was in the mall's restroom washing my hands, looked in the mirror and noticed my shirt was barely see thru too, i couldn't believe it.., yours does not look bad at all with the black under garment...some people actually wear it that way with a even more sheer top..



ogirldhs said:


> Thanks....I'm just realizing it was see thru but I guess it still works.


----------



## titania029

This is so lovely, I'm going to copy! 



stefeilnately said:


> outfit today


----------



## samhainophobia

Posting a Polyvore of my OOTN, because I really loved this outfit and it will probably be getting many summer night repeats -- wore three great new pieces for the first time (Winter Kate Jasmine silk crepe cardigan, J. Crew georgette micro shorts, and Fendi leather and chiffon heels) and was absolutely smitten.

http://www.polyvore.com/ootd_june_18_2010/set?id=19810951


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wowsa!!! You ladies really know how to look fantastic. You all look like models


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's what i wore to my sister's birthday today 





Details of the outfit are in my blog if anyone's interested


----------



## ReisKitty

samhainophobia said:


> Posting a Polyvore of my OOTN, because I really loved this outfit and it will probably be getting many summer night repeats -- wore three great new pieces for the first time (Winter Kate Jasmine silk crepe cardigan, J. Crew georgette micro shorts, and Fendi leather and chiffon heels) and was absolutely smitten.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/ootd_june_18_2010/set?id=19810951



The J. Crew georgette micro shorts are amazing!


----------



## purse collector

Me Thursday and Friday...hanging out at the park with my princess


----------



## samhainophobia

^I love the silver tank! Who's it by?


----------



## airborne

as ALWAYS!!!


purse collector said:


> Me Thursday and Friday...hanging out at the park with my princess


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Me Thursday and Friday...hanging out at the park with my princess



Both outfits are very cute but LOVE the 2nd outfit!


----------



## purse collector

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's what i wore to my sister's birthday today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details of the outfit are in my blog if anyone's interested



Wow...love the shoe collection


----------



## purse collector

Helena - Thanks!
Me today....


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I see you wearing your new clogs! You look awesome!!!
Today:


----------



## intheevent

shoelover - i love your cut-offs and of course your shoes.

pursecollector - where did you get that shirt?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!
I know the question is not for me, but I think the tee is from Zara. Correct me if I'm wrong pursecollector. Wow, I visit Zara way too often! lol!


----------



## zhou_l

everyone looks greeeaaaaat!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

J.crew silk blouse, jackie cardi in black, denim pencil skirt, linea pelle double wrapped leather cuff, nw leopard pumps, mk hamilton tote in cement


----------



## Marlina

My very 1st time wearing a proper dress ! LOL


----------



## tweety32976

Marlina said:


> My very 1st time wearing a proper dress ! LOL


very pretty...


----------



## JuneHawk

About to leave to have Father's Day breakfast.


----------



## airborne

i like your pants...and love the color coord!!!



zhou_l said:


> everyone looks greeeaaaaat!!


----------



## zhou_l

airborne said:


> i like your pants...and love the color coord!!!




Thank you!!! =D
I got these pants from H&M for only $10!!


----------



## airborne

youre welcome!


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> J.crew silk blouse, jackie cardi in black, denim pencil skirt, linea pelle double wrapped leather cuff, nw leopard pumps, mk hamilton tote in cement


 
*Classic!* Very nice....


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I see you wearing your new clogs! You look awesome!!!
> Today:


Yes thank you!!! I've been wearing them a lot.  On the other hand I'm drooling over your Alexander Wang shoes .  You look hot.  Are they comfy?


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Thanks!
> I know the question is not for me, but I think the tee is from Zara. Correct me if I'm wrong pursecollector. Wow, I visit Zara way too often! lol!



You're right!!! There's nothing wrong about visiting Zara...I on the other hand visits Zara almost everyday  cuz it's 2 seconds from my place lol...and seriously I think I have a problem.



intheevent said:


> shoelover - i love your cut-offs and of course your shoes.
> 
> pursecollector - where did you get that shirt?



Zara...btw love your vlog


----------



## tatianadotcom

Wearing this today!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## pearlisthegurl

*Helena928* love the outfit! the bangles, ring, and wedges are divine!
*tatianadotcom* such a cute feminine look!


----------



## Helena928

Pearlisthegurl, thank you!!


----------



## kburns2000

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I see you wearing your new clogs! You look awesome!!!
> Today:


 

You look great! Where did you get your jean shorts? I really like them!


----------



## ivy1026

Helena928 said:


>



Love this look!


----------



## purse collector

Helena - love your outfit!  what color nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## Helena928

ivy, thank you!

Purse Collector, thanks! It's a slate grey color I got at H&M last week!


----------



## monap_1981

Love this look!




Helena928 said:


>


----------



## carolinagirl82

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I see you wearing your new clogs! You look awesome!!!
> Today:



I'm in love with this whole look! Where can I find the top?


----------



## Marlina

tweety32976 said:


> very pretty...


 
Thks tweety


----------



## misscoco

Looking good ladies!!

Wearing my fav floral romper: 





More on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing


----------



## intheevent

thanks pursecollector & shoelover!!!

I can't get to Zara as often as I should. It is only 20 minutes away... don't know why it "feels" so far... maybe this week


----------



## Vinyl

tatianadotcom said:


> Wearing this today!



Where is your dress from?  Is it vintage?  I ABSOLUTELY love it!


----------



## jsc6

*tatianadotcom* your dress is beautiful! I want to know where it's from as well!


----------



## tatianadotcom

Thank you ladies! I'm embarrassed to admit that it's actually a dress that I had when I was about 6 years old- it originally was a crewneck with sleeves, but I altered it myself.


----------



## sasy

Everyone looks great and it's good to see some new (to me) faces too.  I haven't posted in ages, so here are a few outfits I've worn recently ...


----------



## ShoeLover

*pursecollector*-thanks! The shoes are pretty good! I wouldn't say comfy, but they don't kill me feet!
*kburns*-I got the shorts from urbanoutfitters. They have some right now but the washes are different. 
*carolina*-it's actually a mini dress but I'd never wear it as a dress. I got it like 3-4 years ago from Netaporter so it's not available anymore, but you could find something similar.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

sasy love the wedges and the cream shoes with flowers! so divine!


----------



## ReisKitty

sasy said:


> everyone looks great and it's good to see some new (to me) faces too.  I haven't posted in ages, so here are a few outfits i've worn recently ...




amazing shoes!


----------



## ReisKitty

Helena928 said:


>



Looking fabulous as usual!


----------



## airborne

your shoes!!





sasy said:


> Everyone looks great and it's good to see some new (to me) faces too.  I haven't posted in ages, so here are a few outfits I've worn recently ...


----------



## sasy

Thanks Pearl, Amysou, and Airborne!


----------



## tatianadotcom

love the outfit, sasy!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My outfit today:


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## Helena928

Monap and Amysou, thank you very much!!


----------



## zhou_l

wearing the shorts I made!


----------



## loves

tatianadot i love the way you redid your childhood dress, that's really inspired.


----------



## stylinames

visit my blog http://pennilessstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## MissFashion

Here's my outfit.


----------



## slip

purse collector said:


> Thanks so much for all the compliments . Here are a few of my mommy outfits...Me Tues and Wednesday just hanging out with darling daughter . I was wearing my koi fish ring on the second pic. Sorry my pics aren't clear.


 
Hi PurseCollector, hope you don't mind but can you tell me where you got the Koi fish ring?? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


>


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Marlina

*fashion whore* : Always intresting
*purse collector* : Loving your style
*zhou_l :* Great shorts ,  love sewing too !
*stylinames *: Very cool skirt
*Helena928* : Perfect everytime !

This was taken like last year...lol


----------



## tatianadotcom

yesterday's outfit!


----------



## intheevent

lovely stylinames and fashion whore


----------



## intheevent

my first OOTD video


----------



## intheevent

there, that's better


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^" Over the top Obnoxious!"  ...lol, love it!


----------



## thavasa

From yesterday


----------



## Dancechika24

Snapped a quick pic before going out to movies with dbf...very casual outfit + beloved Mr.Speedy..


----------



## adriana89

thavasa said:


> From yesterday



You look gorgeous! Love the pink tones in your outfit


----------



## fashion whore

thanks, *CoachGirl12*, *Marlina*, and *intheevent*!


----------



## intheevent

thanks



luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^" Over the top Obnoxious!" ...lol, love it!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## airborne

love your bag


Dancechika24 said:


> Snapped a quick pic before going out to movies with dbf...very casual outfit + beloved Mr.Speedy..


----------



## airborne

love your shoes and adore the color of your romper A+!!



intheevent said:


> there, that's better


----------



## airborne

PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## Helena928

PHENOMENON said:


>


 
absolutely LOVE THIS! If you dont mind me asking, where are those pants from??


----------



## cjones99

Quick Post before cocktails this evening...
Havent decided on Shoes yet...any help??
Scarf: found at a Vintage store
Dress is Emilio & Coco discovered at http://www.emiliococo.com/


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ lets see some shoe options!  Cute dress and love the scarf


----------



## ReisKitty

*intheevent*...always enjoy yr videos!


----------



## P.Y.T.

cjones99  -I think you look *FAB* minus the *scarf!* You don't need it...IMO! And yes we need to see some shoe options! *wink*


----------



## purse collector

slip said:


> Hi PurseCollector, hope you don't mind but can you tell me where you got the Koi fish ring?? It's gorgeous!!



Got it on gilt...in fact its on gilt today


----------



## slip

purse collector said:


> Got it on gilt...in fact its on gilt today


 
Dear PurseCollector, a huge THANK YOU! Really the ring looks great on you!


----------



## intheevent

thank you airborne and amysou111


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## PHENOMENON

airborne said:


>





Helena928 said:


> absolutely LOVE THIS! If you dont mind me asking, where are those pants from??



Thanks! the joggers are from H&M


----------



## DC-Cutie

*FashionWhore *- I love this look and your hair is perfect!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## purse collector

Thanks Marlina...as usual everyone looks great 
Few pics from Sunday, Tues and Wed.


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>



Love love this


----------



## purse collector

PHENOMENON said:


>


This outfit looks great...white and grey looks very fresh.  Where is your jacket from (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## ilovefashion87

i love them all!!! where is the black blazer from? its super cute!



purse collector said:


> Thanks Marlina...as usual everyone looks great
> Few pics from Sunday, Tues and Wed.


----------



## loves

gorgeous!



thavasa said:


> From yesterday


----------



## Helena928

Purse Collector, THANK YOU and I love your outfits!! Again, all are great but the first and 3rd are my fav!


----------



## PHENOMENON

purse collector said:


> This outfit looks great...white and grey looks very fresh.  Where is your jacket from (if you don't mind me asking)?


Thanks  they are from H&M, Trend section


----------



## airborne

*thavasa-as always
*


----------



## stylinames

thanks marlina and attheevent!


----------



## fashion whore

thanks, *DC-Cutie*!


----------



## intheevent

^^^fashion whore

I have been looking for a way to keep my lace tights relevant in the summer! Thanks!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## airborne

Helena-your blog!


----------



## purse collector

ilovefashion87 said:


> i love them all!!! where is the black blazer from? its super cute!


Thanks!  It's not a blazer...it's actually a sweater from express 



Helena928 said:


> Purse Collector, THANK YOU and I love your outfits!! Again, all are great but the first and 3rd are my fav!


Thanks 



Helena928 said:


>



Love this outfit from head to toe...I give it a 3


----------



## purse collector

Me today...trying the jean on jean trend


----------



## steppherrs

this is my outfit from a few days ago. i was on a trip in NYC for the weekend. This is me and my mom on top of the Empire State Building

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/Steppherrs/DSC_0058.jpg


----------



## uhkiwi

@ purse collector cute denim trend execution!! not Canadian tuxedo here


----------



## nmserrano

purse collector said:


> Me today...trying the jean on jean trend


 
HELLO!
LOVE YOUR BRACELET!! COULD YOU TELL ME THE MAKE?
THNX


----------



## sasy

Thank you, tatianadotcom, for your compliment on last time's outfits.  Today ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*purse collector*  - your jean on jean is perfection!  Are you wearing the Gap 1969 shirt?


----------



## ennerad

*sasy*: GORGEOUS bag. and shoes.






quean


----------



## purse collector

uhkiwi said:


> @ purse collector cute denim trend execution!! not Canadian tuxedo here
> Thanks .  Are you wearing the Chanel sandals? Very cute.  I love that H&M red jacket...you look fierce paired with denim shorts.







nmserrano said:


> HELLO!
> LOVE YOUR BRACELET!! COULD YOU TELL ME THE MAKE?
> THNX


Thanks...it's by Banana Republic



DC-Cutie said:


> *purse collector*  - your jean on jean is perfection!  Are you wearing the Gap 1969 shirt?


Thanks...yes I am.  It's on sale now with extra 40%


----------



## DC-Cutie

purse collector said:


> Thanks...yes I am. It's on sale now with extra 40%


 
I got it last week, wearing it today!  But, my receipt is in my bag, so I will be going back for a price adjustment -   Thank you


----------



## Helena928

Love this outfit from head to toe...I give it a 3 [/QUOTE]


Purse Collector, Thannks!!! 



airborne said:


> Helena-your blog!




THANK YOU!!


----------



## nmserrano

purse collector said:


> Thanks...it's by Banana Republic
> 
> 
> Thanks...yes I am.  It's on sale now with extra 40%



Thnx so much!!!


----------



## zhou_l

Hi!!



sorry I don't have full body shot this time..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Casual Friday @ the office


----------



## sasy

Thanks, *ennerad*!  You are looking very chic yourself!


----------



## intheevent

these are a few days old but I just posted them on my blog. Target $20 romper and old navy wedge sandals from about 2 years ago. Mirrored sunglasses, forever 21


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> Casual Friday @ the office


 Very nice


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great ladies!!! 

Here are my 2 most recent outfits:


----------



## tweety32976

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Looking great ladies!!!
> 
> Here are my 2 most recent outfits:


 Love these outfits...


----------



## airborne

*DC-Cutie love this look!!!
*


----------



## iluvmybags

it's been a while since I've posted here
Here's the outfit I wore to work Fri night

Boy Meets Girl Double Layer Dress
American Apparel BF Cardigan
Hue Footless Tights/Leggings
Botkier Sienna Sandals
YSL Roady Hobo


----------



## voodoo_mary

bcbg fringe dress worn as a top 
and later, worn as dress.


----------



## kcf68

intheevent said:


> these are a few days old but I just posted them on my blog. Target $20 romper and old navy wedge sandals from about 2 years ago. Mirrored sunglasses, forever 21


 
Some of the Rompers look strange but this one looks really nice on you!  It is very classy... Cute..


----------



## Helena928

intheevent said:


> these are a few days old but I just posted them on my blog. Target $20 romper and old navy wedge sandals from about 2 years ago. Mirrored sunglasses, forever 21



Very cute!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## *want it all*

*Helena*, you always look fab, but my goodness, girl, you put your b-bag on the ground?!!!!   

*voodoo_mary, *I love how you were able to re-purpose your dress as a top!  I couldn't do all the fringe in the front because it'd add more to my bust.  :shame:


----------



## Helena928

*want it all* said:


> *Helena*, you always look fab, but my goodness, girl, you put your b-bag on the ground?!!!!
> 
> *voodoo_mary, *I love how you were able to re-purpose your dress as a top!  I couldn't do all the fringe in the front because it'd add more to my bust.  :shame:



Hahha! I took a paper towel first and wiped. Plus it wasn't actual ground.


----------



## ShoeLover

Today:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## momofgirls

ShoeLover said:


> Today:


 love the lepoard tunic.


----------



## intheevent

thanks kcf68 and helena928 I agree, rompers can be tricky, especially after a certain age, I just made sure the shorts were long enough, I think that is the key.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

fashion whore said:


> thanks, *DC-Cutie*!


love the Jefferey's! 
i love how the bodysuit adds an extra oomph.


----------



## cjones99

Pic from Last Night!
Finally took out the my First Chanel Classic Flap!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ogirldhs

Yesterday's Outfit


----------



## Helena928

ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday's Outfit




Love!!


----------



## ogirldhs

Helena928 said:


> Love!!


 

Thanks! I  your blog..


----------



## *want it all*

Helena928 said:


> Hahha! I took a paper towel first and wiped. Plus it wasn't actual ground.



Now that's a good b-bag owner!    Whew!  I was so worried about your poor bag.    I like how you're fully prepared!


----------



## cbrooke

ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday's Outfit


 
GORGEOUS dress!!!  May I ask where you got it pls?


----------



## titania029

Lovely!  I have a Timeless Clutch that's been in the closet for over a year without being used.  Just need the perfect outfit, lol!



cjones99 said:


> Pic from Last Night!
> Finally took out the my First Chanel Classic Flap!


----------



## CivicGirl

cjones - You look amazing!


----------



## ogirldhs

cbrooke said:


> GORGEOUS dress!!! May I ask where you got it pls?


 

Thanks, the whole outfit is from ZARA.


----------



## airborne

like the sandals 





ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday's Outfit


----------



## stylinames




----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## LAltiero85

steppherrs said:


> this is my outfit from a few days ago. i was on a trip in NYC for the weekend. This is me and my mom on top of the Empire State Building
> 
> http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/Steppherrs/DSC_0058.jpg


Whoa! I know this is going to sound strange, but I think it's so cool you are from PA love Bal.  Soooo many people around where I live have never heard of Bal..lol. And I was actually in NYC as well over the weekend!  I went to the top of the Empire State Building on Friday night (I think?) and it was SOOOO crowded up there when I went.  You could barely move! Looks like you went at a good time, you actually had time to take a picture!


----------



## Helena928

ogirldhs said:


> thanks! I  Your blog..




Thank you!!!


----------



## Helena928

*want it all* said:


> Now that's a good b-bag owner!    Whew!  I was so worried about your poor bag.    I like how you're fully prepared!




Oh i would never just put it down!! Too many hours spent working to buy that puppy!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Gorgeous pic! Lovin' the outfit!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


>


Beautiful as always girl!


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>


----------



## purse collector

Saturday and Sunday outfit


----------



## carolinagirl82

purse collector said:


> Saturday and Sunday outfit


 
Love them both, you always look so chic! Where did you get the dress?


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Outfit


----------



## tatianadotcom

pursecollector- I love the dress as well! I'd love to know where it's from.


----------



## ogirldhs

purse collector said:


> Saturday and Sunday outfit


 

Loving these sandals


----------



## momofgirls

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Outfit


Very nice Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Outfit


Pretty dress!


----------



## Helena928

Purse Collector & Coachgirl, thank you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

J.crew wildcat ombre skirt
j.crew silk cami (i think its called Frances)
MK Hamilton tote
h&m bangles
nine west pumps


----------



## voodoo_mary

celebrating my wedding anniversary today
dkny lace dress. vince camuto shoes and vintage patent bag.
ck jacket


----------



## NicolesCloset

you girls look fantastic!!!


----------



## intheevent

New OOTD Video, cargo pants, military (inspired by balmain)


here's a still life


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I can't see the video 

I love stripes 
Sunday:




And today I combined stripes with roses:


----------



## purse collector

carolinagirl82 said:


> Love them both, you always look so chic! Where did you get the dress?





tatianadotcom said:


> pursecollector- I love the dress as well! I'd love to know where it's from.


Thanks .  I got the dress at a boutique that's going out of business...it was originally $250 but was on liquidation for $20 .  Unfortunately there's no tag on the dress.



ogirldhs said:


> Loving these sandals


Thank you


----------



## airborne

intheevent said:


> New OOTD Video, cargo pants, military (inspired by balmain)
> 
> 
> here's a still life


----------



## purse collector

talldrnkofwater said:


> J.crew wildcat ombre skirt
> j.crew silk cami (i think its called Frances)
> MK Hamilton tote
> h&m bangles
> nine west pumps



love the skirt


----------



## purse collector

voodoo_mary said:


> celebrating my wedding anniversary today
> dkny lace dress. vince camuto shoes and vintage patent bag.
> ck jacket


That lace dress is to die for...where did you get it?  is it vintage?


----------



## purse collector

intheevent said:


> New OOTD Video, cargo pants, military (inspired by balmain)
> 
> 
> here's a still life


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I can't see the video
> 
> I love stripes
> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I combined stripes with roses:


You are rockin the stripe trend .  Love the maxi!!!


----------



## purse collector

Me today...a bit chilly today so had to throw on a cardi


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! I've always been a fan of stripes and I always will!
Love your outfit too! That top is sooo pretty! And those little dogs are adorable! It *almost* makes me wanna get one!


----------



## twdavis

And you wear those stripes so well!!!! You look fab! Who is the dress by? TIA 

I love stripes 
Sunday:




And today I combined stripes with roses:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## voodoo_mary

here's my contribution to the stripe theme that everyone wears so well here!
this is my favourite outfit in the last mth. i've worn it to death already. 
marc knitted top and marc paperbag denim skirt.




sunglasses also by marc


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

ShoeLover said:


> And today I combined stripes with roses:



LOVE how to played down the colors on your outfit, makes your gorgeous Bal even more eye catching!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!
*twdavis*-the dress is from Forever21. It's only $15.80 and it's very well made. Here's the link:
http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=dress&product_id=2078694783&showBACK=OK


----------



## fashion whore

Thanks, *CoachGirl12*! Haha, I guess there has been a recent outpouring of stripes! Everyone looks lovely.


----------



## intheevent

ShoeLover - your stripes are fierce! 

I fixed the video 



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I can't see the video
> 
> I love stripes
> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I combined stripes with roses:


----------



## intheevent

Thanks airborne and pursecollector for checking out the video.

Voodoo_Mary I love your stripes and that marc paperbag skirt is TDF 

I'm getting in a stripey mood now too, you guys are inspiring me



voodoo_mary said:


> here's my contribution to the stripe theme that everyone wears so well here!
> this is my favourite outfit in the last mth. i've worn it to death already.
> marc knitted top and marc paperbag denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunglasses also by marc


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Purse *- casual chic, you do it so well
*ShoeLover & Vodoo *- stripes must be the fashion word of the day ( I went on a stripe-spree yesterday at Zara :lolots:
).  You guys look great! *Shoe* - may I ask how you sized in this dress?  For me, at F21, I have to go up one size. 
*FashionWhore *- cute as always!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*DC-cutie*-I usually wear M in forever 21 stuff (and jcrew) and I went for the M! So I'd say don't go  up 1 size!
*intheevent*- I saw the video on your blog. I like your voice!


----------



## Helena928

voodoo_mary said:


> here's my contribution to the stripe theme that everyone wears so well here!
> this is my favourite outfit in the last mth. i've worn it to death already.
> marc knitted top and marc paperbag denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunglasses also by marc


 
Love this!!!


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I can't see the video
> 
> I love stripes
> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I combined stripes with roses:


 
Gorgeous! and i agree- the bag looks absolutely beautiful against the blk and white!


----------



## dyyong

you girls look GORGEOUS!!!!!! 
I can't wait to get my body back in 3 months!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasy

VooDooMary -- LOVE that paperbag waist skirt.


----------



## sasy




----------



## Helena928

sasy, love your shoes!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## sasy

Thank you, helena.  You look lovely.  Darling dress.


----------



## scorpio13

Your youtube video is excellent! I love how you explain everything from the actual garments to your ideas so clearly! Well done!



intheevent said:


> New OOTD Video, cargo pants, military (inspired by balmain)
> 
> 
> here's a still life


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this last night to an Anthony  Bourdain book signing.


----------



## CoachGirl12

JuneHawk said:


> I wore this last night to an Anthony  Bourdain book signing.


Gorgeous outfit! It looks great on you!


----------



## purse collector

DC cutie - Thanks...I try my best especially being a mom to a 6 month old 
Sassy - your shoes are to die for 
June Hawk - Love how to mix the gray with yellow...very chic.


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>



I die!!!! Your outfit is bananas!!!!  Love everything about it


----------



## purse collector

Me today...love this maxi dress!!! I wore it to death when I was preggo and still love it.  My fav part are the pockets!!!!


----------



## airborne

as always!~ it!





purse collector said:


> Me today...love this maxi dress!!! I wore it to death when I was preggo and still love it.  My fav part are the pockets!!!!


----------



## thavasa

Everyone looks great!! You all looking so stylish!!

me


----------



## trisha48228

Very cute thavsa


----------



## Sweetredhead

*Thavasa* love your jacket ,gorgious


----------



## CoachGirl12

thavasa said:


> Everyone looks great!! You all looking so stylish!!
> 
> me


Gorgeous heels!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you Sasy & Purse Collector!!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## intheevent

thanks scorpio13! appreciate it!
love how you styled that outfit thavasa.

I love coming here! gives me so much inspiration.


----------



## voodoo_mary

purse collector, the black lace dress is by dkny
yesterday








bebe blouse, acne jeans
netted vest
vince camuto shoes


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Pretty Girl with cute outfit!!!


----------



## kcf68

purse collector said:


> Me today...love this maxi dress!!! I wore it to death when I was preggo and still love it. My fav part are the pockets!!!!


 
Love this dress too!  It is really pretty with your skin tone!!!


----------



## Roseroyce

Helena928 said:


>


 
I love your nail polish 
What is it? It's a really cool grey


----------



## Gerry

Purse Collector, show us your pink poodle!!!!!

P.S. Your maxi dress is really pretty.


----------



## naturale

kcf68 said:


> Some of the Rompers look strange but this one looks really nice on you!  It is very classy... Cute..




I Totally agree


----------



## DC-Cutie

outfits from this week


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great everyone!!!

Yesterday's and today's outfit


----------



## ShoeLover

*DC-cutie*-I love that striped dress (I'm obsessed with stripes)! Who makes it???


----------



## platinum_girly

Today (out to see Twlight: Eclipse)


----------



## Marlina

All you ladies looked great !! 
Here's me last night ....Raining all day here !


----------



## chris7891

Everyone looks so cute and amazing. I hope I get the courage to post one day.


----------



## Helena928

kcf, thank you!!

Roseroyce, thanks! It's actually from H&M. The color is "Miss Stoneheart."


----------



## bagsforme

Da-nang pants, Ann Taylor top, Louboutin espadrilles.


----------



## purse collector

airborne said:


> as always!~ it!


Thanks   



kcf68 said:


> Love this dress too!  It is really pretty with your skin tone!!!


Thanks 



Gerry said:


> Purse Collector, show us your pink poodle!!!!!
> P.S. Your maxi dress is really pretty.


It's not a real poodle...its my baby girl's stuffed pink poodle.  Its actually a rocking poodle...she loves to ride on it lol.


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> outfits from this week


Love stripes...I would love to know where did you get your bracelet on the second pic


----------



## purse collector

Me today...casual outfit to walk around he Farmers Market with the hubs and baby


----------



## initialed




----------



## intheevent

very nice DC Cutie, Bagsforme, and Marlina!


----------



## cathy1228

initialed said:


>



oooh! love love love your cargo skinnies!


----------



## momofgirls

purse collector said:


> Me today...casual outfit to walk around he Farmers Market with the hubs and baby


 I love your outfits there isn't one that I have seen that I don't love.


----------



## initialed

*cathy1228* - Thanks!


----------



## edsbgrl

purse collector said:


> Me today...trying the jean on jean trend


 
Purse, who is your watch by?  Loving your bracelet too.


----------



## Helena928

Marlina said:


> All you ladies looked great !!
> Here's me last night ....Raining all day here !



you look so pretty & happy. Love the purple tights!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Me today...casual outfit to walk around he Farmers Market with the hubs and baby



Love the top sweater (is it a sweater?) and your sandals!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoeLover said:


> *DC-cutie*-I love that striped dress (I'm obsessed with stripes)! Who makes it???



You had me going stripe crazy .  The dress is actually a cover-up & it;s from Zara (on sale for $19)



purse collector said:


> Love stripes...I would love to know where did you get your bracelet on the second pic



Thanks.  The bracelet is from j. Crew


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! I'm planning on going to zara this next week so I'll look for it!
Hope everyone's having a great 4th of July weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Div4life




----------



## ShoeLover

Today:


----------



## purse collector

initialed said:


>


I love your Jbrand cargo skinnies...I'm dying for one




momofgirls said:


> I love your outfits there isn't one that I have seen that I don't love.


Thanks so much 




edsbgrl said:


> Purse, who is your watch by?  Loving your bracelet too.


The watch was my grandfather's and it's seiko...bracelet is by Banana Republic.



Helena928 said:


> Love the top sweater (is it a sweater?) and your sandals!!



Yes it's a sweater...thanks


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> Today:


Love this...


----------



## purse collector

^BTW shoe lover where did you get your dress?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Zara, where else??? lol!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Zara, where else??? lol!!!



:lolots:  Zara is Stripe Central for 2010!  I picked up a Jacket, the dress and went back later for 2 more shirts.  As if I needed anymore stripes in my life...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'm glad I'm not the only one. And don't forget J.Crew. They also have great striped tops!


----------



## initialed

*purse collector* - Thanks!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## adriana89

Helena928 said:


>




Love your outfit


----------



## chris7891

Helena I love your style


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cut-out shirt by Victorialand with lace up suede booties.


----------



## ogirldhs

ShoeLover said:


> Today:


 
Love your dress


----------



## ogirldhs

Helena928 said:


>


 
Lovin that Jacket


----------



## ogirldhs

Yesterday.


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## chris7891

^ LOVE your necklace.


----------



## Helena928

adriana, ogirldhs and chris!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Helena928

ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday.



Love these slightly high-waisted shorts!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Fabulous! Girl you look gorgeous!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you!!!!!





ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Thanks!
> *twdavis*-the dress is from Forever21. It's only $15.80 and it's very well made. Here's the link:
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=dress&product_id=2078694783&showBACK=OK


----------



## intheevent

ogirldhs, nice outfit, love the wedges

I love your look CrazyBeautifulU


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Casual Friday @ the office


 
I've been *MIA* in this thread for a minute! I need to catch up.

How did I miss this post?? *CLASSIC!* You can never go wrong 
with this look. Plus, I luv blazers paired with jeans.


----------



## P.Y.T.

ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday.


 *HAWTNESS!* You look super cute.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sorry if I left anyone out.

*shoelover
fashionwhore
voodoo_mary
Helena928
JuneHawk
purse collector
Brasilian_Babe
Platinum_girly
Marlina
Div4life*


----------



## sasha671

My 1st OOTD post on TPF. Lacroix dress, Zara wedges, Chanel navy flap


----------



## sasy

Thank you, *PurseCollector*, for your kind words last time.

*Helena*, You look so lovely in red.
*Sasha*, Welcome and LOVE the LaCroix.


----------



## sasy

Hope all of you lovely ladies had a wonderful July 4th.


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> I've been *MIA* in this thread for a minute! I need to catch up.
> 
> How did I miss this post?? *CLASSIC!* You can never go wrong
> with this look. Plus, I luv blazers paired with jeans.



Thank you,* PYT* 
I miss you seeing you around these parts...  You know how I love my blazers (even in the summer )


----------



## stylinames




----------



## initialed




----------



## CoutureAddicted

You all look so amazing 




Wearing - Nudie jeans, Country Road blazer, ASOS singlet, Miu Miu leather tote and UO suede wedges


----------



## sasha671

Thank You Sasy! Did I tell you how much I love your haircut? CoutureAddicted!  am not sure what singlet means. Is that your T shirt? Because I need it. If not by Asos who makes? Thanks


----------



## ogirldhs

sasha671 said:


> My 1st OOTD post on TPF. Lacroix dress, Zara wedges, Chanel navy flap


 
Great Shoes!


----------



## ogirldhs

*Helena
Intheevent
P.Y.T*

Thanks


----------



## Martina_Italy

Helena928 said:


>




Love the dress, and you always look so cute!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

A few outfits:
#1 from this spring
#2 from a friend's wedding 2 weeks ago, I also had a red shawl to match bag and jewelry
#3 from this winter, me and the girls..I am the one with the fuchsia coat
#4 me and BF at another friend's wedding last month


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sasy:* Are your pumps the Lanvin sunbeam?


----------



## sasy

Thanks, Sasha.

Dukeprincess, They are Lanvin (current season).  I don't know about the sunbeam part.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Sasy.* I am on the hunt!  I  them!


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>


:urock:love this!



ogirldhs said:


> Yesterday.


Nice outfit



sasha671 said:


> My 1st OOTD post on TPF. Lacroix dress, Zara wedges, Chanel navy flap


Nice Zara shoes 



sasy said:


> Hope all of you lovely ladies had a wonderful July 4th.


Love the mix of prints


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great! Thanks P.Y.T!!!
Me today running around doing errands with my darling baby.  The weather here in LA is weird...it's been cloudy and a bit chilly (when I say chilly it's about 71 degree lol).  Took the jacket off when the sun finally came out at 3 pm.  The last pic, I just wanna show you the back of the shirt...it's lace  love it!!!


----------



## sasha671

Super hot today so V casual: JBrand Houlinahs in vintage navy,Born tank top,Jessica Simpson Kullie sandals (these are my 1st shoes from her line and they are great. v comfy), Balenciaga City GGH in antra, Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in gold


----------



## Dabyachunv

CoutureAddicted said:


> You all look so amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing - Nudie jeans, Country Road blazer, ASOS singlet, Miu Miu leather tote and UO suede wedges



Smokin'


----------



## Dabyachunv

Div4life said:


>


cute casual outfit!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You're looking great ladies!


----------



## sasy

thank you, *purse collector *and *dukeprincess*.

*dukeprincess* -- I hope you find a pair -- they're great shoes.
*purse collector *-- amazing shoes!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I know the weather sucks , I'm in San Clemente and it was raining this morning! Love the outfit cute!




purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great! Thanks P.Y.T!!!
> Me today running around doing errands with my darling baby.  The weather here in LA is weird...it's been cloudy and a bit chilly (when I say chilly it's about 71 degree lol).  Took the jacket off when the sun finally came out at 3 pm.  The last pic, I just wanna show you the back of the shirt...it's lace  love it!!!


----------



## sasha671

pursecollector! Love your sandals. And your puppy seems to like them too. LOL Another scorcher here in NYC: Zara shorts, Missoni top, Zara wedges, Antra GGH city


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I love this look


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sasha- I've told you this a million and 1 times.  I love your arms!! I need to get off my lazy arse.


----------



## kcf68

sasha671 said:


> pursecollector! Love your sandals. And your puppy seems to like them too. LOL Another scorcher here in NYC: Zara shorts, Missoni top, Zara wedges, Antra GGH city


 

Nice outfit!  It is hot in New York!  Hopefully last day!!


----------



## deathandtaxes

*Is the jacket leather? Details on the jacket please.* 



purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great! Thanks P.Y.T!!!
> Me today running around doing errands with my darling baby.  The weather here in LA is weird...it's been cloudy and a bit chilly (when I say chilly it's about 71 degree lol).  Took the jacket off when the sun finally came out at 3 pm.  The last pic, I just wanna show you the back of the shirt...it's lace  love it!!!


----------



## Helena928

sasha671 said:


> pursecollector! Love your sandals. And your puppy seems to like them too. LOL Another scorcher here in NYC: Zara shorts, Missoni top, Zara wedges, Antra GGH city


 
Gorgeous!! I love this!


----------



## Helena928

CoachGirl, Martina, Purse Collector & Sasy, THANK YOU!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great! Thanks P.Y.T!!!
> Me today running around doing errands with my darling baby. The weather here in LA is weird...it's been cloudy and a bit chilly (when I say chilly it's about 71 degree lol). Took the jacket off when the sun finally came out at 3 pm. The last pic, I just wanna show you the back of the shirt...it's lace  love it!!!


 

Wow, love this outfit. One of my favs of yours!


----------



## Helena928

4th of July - very casual outfit! 




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v86/Helena928/me-8.jpg?t=1278521067


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love it!


----------



## purse collector

ilovefashion87 said:


> I know the weather sucks , I'm in San Clemente and it was raining this morning! Love the outfit cute!


Thanks...its July and we're still dealing with June gloom 




sasha671 said:


> pursecollector! Love your sandals. And your puppy seems to like them too. LOL Another scorcher here in NYC: Zara shorts, Missoni top, Zara wedges, Antra GGH city


Thanks...lol on my doggies.  I love the whole outfit from head to toe and the bbag is just  to die for.




deathandtaxes said:


> *Is the jacket leather? Details on the jacket please.*


Its vince and yes it's leather...very soft.  The sleeves zip off and turns into a vest.  Very versatile.




Helena928 said:


> Wow, love this outfit. One of my favs of yours!


Aww thanks


----------



## sasha671

Helena928 said:


> 4th of July - very casual outfit!


Shorts Twins!. Love it. And thanks for the compliment


----------



## purse collector

sasha671 said:


> Super hot today so V casual: JBrand Houlinahs in vintage navy,Born tank top,Jessica Simpson Kullie sandals (these are my 1st shoes from her line and they are great. v comfy), Balenciaga City GGH in antra, Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in gold


Love your skinnies!!!  Your arms are .  I need to stop running and start lifting weights.


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


> 4th of July - very casual outfit!


Casual chic .


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfits ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

work outfit for today


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> work outfit for today


 
Cayute! I especially luv the skirt! Who is it by? If you don't mind
me asking...

Hmmm... I think I might have to post up... I just got back from San
Diego last night and I took some pics..


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> Cayute! I especially luv the skirt! Who is it by? If you don't mind
> me asking...
> 
> Hmmm... I think I might have to post up... I just got back from San
> Diego last night and I took some pics..



Yes, Post, post!!!!  You know I love your style..

The skirt is by, J. Crew..


----------



## zhou_l

Hi everyone!!!

these are from last week though lol


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I had a feeling it was J.Crew! lol! I love it!
It's super hot and humid so I've been living in shorts 




Zara top, H&M shorts & Jeffrey Campbell shoes.


----------



## tweety32976

everyone look so cute....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, where have I been?  I love this thread!  All of you ladies are SO fashionable.

*DC:* Love the entire outfit.  Necklace twins! 

*sasha:* You look amazing!  

*pursecollector:* I adore your chic style!

*zhou:* What a picture!  Love the background and your outfit!  Those Carinos are my fav! 

*shoelover:* Cute shorts and casual chic ensemble!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Me out and about in downtown San diego...

*H&M top
Forever21 jeans
YSL "medallion" heels
Alexander Wang coco duffel bag*




















Sorry pics are so big! Iwas trying to resize them
but then gave up...lol


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Awesome! I love your bag and your legs look sooo long in those jeans!


----------



## trisha48228

Zhou, PYT and Dc very cute cute outfits from head to toe!!     I wish style like that.


----------



## surlygirl

you ladies look amazing!

*DC *- I must track down that skirt! your entire outfit is just so chic. love it!
*zhou *- love the flowy top! looks great with the wedges & your bag is fab!
*shoelover *- your shorts are so cute! I am going to have to give shorts another try. haven't worn them since the 90s!
*PYT *- amazing! just a perfect look head to toe ... love the jeans, love the top, love the shades, love the bag! oh, and love the shoes and the earrings, too!


----------



## P.Y.T.

zhou_l said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> these are from last week though lol


 
I just love this shot! It looks like an add campaign.

BTW, where did you get your necklace from?? TIA

shoelover
surlygurl
trisha48228

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## zhou_l

thank you!Dukeprincess, trisha48228, P.Y.T., surlygirl

Thank you all!!!

btw, my necklace is from Cara Jewelry I bought it from Gilt a loong time ago.


----------



## Charlie

I am a big lurker here but never dared to post.

Here is my first post here :shame:






Ps EVERYONE looks awesome, seriously!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  I adore looking at your outfits.  Thank you for letting me contribute 

Hunting for vintage lockets at a flea market 
















Dress :: Urban Outfitters
Bag :: Mulberry Alexa
Accessories :: Casio watch & vintage leather wrap with charms; BCBG ring


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT- so cute, so chic!!! I absolutely love this look!


----------



## Dabyachunv

DC-Cutie said:


> work outfit for today




I love ur outfit!  your shoes are by???


----------



## sasy




----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the lovely compliments - *ShoeLover, Surly, Duke, Zhou, DabyaChunv, TallDrnk & Trisha* 

*DabyaChunv* - the shoes are from Ann Taylor
*PYT* - you look GREAT!  Loving everything from head to toe.  Now hand the bag over 
*Zhou *- your pic looks like an ad campaign.  Is that a tunic or a beach coverup you're wearing? I looks so comfy.
*Nhu Nhu *- one word - FABULOUS!
*Charlie* - welcome and thanks for posting.  I like the contrast of the bag against your black and white outfit!


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cuitie! Thank you! I love yours. talldrnkofwater! Come work out with me. i'll show you some kettlebell moves. I can get you Equinox passes. LMK. kcf68! Thanks. Helena928! Thank you. I looked at your blog. I own quite a few of the same pieces. Love your style. PurseCollector! Thank you. out of all my BBags Antra is my fav. Really goes with everything. And about the arms: no lifting, I do simple kettlebell routine, 1/2 hour twice a week. very effective.  zhou_l   WOWWWWW! looks like something out of Elle mag. Where was that taken? you look smashing! Loooove! Shoelover! love your casual look. Must have those shorts. PYT! so chic! the jeans fit you so well and that bag goes great with the outfit. the whole look is perfection. Charlie! love the colors!  Nhu Nhu! I would totally steal this whole look (i already have the bag). Love it. Sasy! Gorgeous!


----------



## sasha671

DVF Paradis in angel feathers, Miu Miu nude patent sandals, Twiggy red 2004 Pewter HW, Tom ford Whitney in pink.


----------



## icecreamom

Sasha! Love your dress!!!!  DvF


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I adore looking at your outfits.  Thank you for letting me contribute
> 
> Hunting for vintage lockets at a flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress :: Urban Outfitters
> Bag :: Mulberry Alexa
> Accessories :: Casio watch & vintage leather wrap with charms; BCBG ring


Love your outfit! And that bag... amazing!


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfits Charlie and Nhu.  I want to post one day.  Can't find the time.  Not to mention my outfits are not as cute as the ones on here!!  Nice arms too Charlie.  You go girl!


----------



## Helena928

DC-Cutie said:


> work outfit for today


 
Gorgeous! I love the skirt and the opened up shirt combo!


----------



## Helena928

p.y.t. said:


> me out and about in downtown san diego...
> 
> *h&m top*
> *forever21 jeans*
> *ysl "medallion" heels*
> *alexander wang coco duffel bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry pics are so big! Iwas trying to resize them
> but then gave up...lol


 
hot hot hot!


----------



## Helena928

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore looking at your outfits. Thank you for letting me contribute
> 
> Hunting for vintage lockets at a flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress :: Urban Outfitters
> Bag :: Mulberry Alexa
> Accessories :: Casio watch & vintage leather wrap with charms; BCBG ring


 
So weather appropriate yet so chic! love.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## zhou_l

more pics on my blog!


>
Helena
I LOVE your combination of red and green!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Sasha671,* lovely dress. LUV the vibrant colors.
*Nhu Nhu,* You look too dayum cute! Great summer outfit. 
*Helena928,* That dress fits nicely on you. It's fun and flirty!
Cute open toe booties as well.
*Zhou_1,* That necklace is purty! I'm in the market right now for some new necklaces!


----------



## zhou_l

P.Y.T    thank you!!!! I'm looking for some bold necklaces tooo!!! need a big wooden beaded one...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ OMG! I have one that I purchased from H&M! It's bit GAUDY but I luv it
anyway... Now if only I could put together the right ensemble for it.


----------



## Dashing Chloe

Everyone looks great.  

Sasha needs to drag me to the gym with her.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*DC-Cutie* :   You look chic and elegant!

*Sasha * :  Love that dress and Miu Miu sandals! 

*CoachGirl* : Thank you!  The reason I love the Alexa so much is that she looks like a &#8220;happy&#8221; bag&#8230; like she&#8217;s always smiling 

*Trisha *: I would love to see your outfits and posts!

*Halena* :  Your outfits are timeless and chic ALWAYS!  

*P.Y.T.* :  I love your AW bag!  You look awesome!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I adore looking at your outfits.  Thank you for letting me contribute
> 
> Hunting for vintage lockets at a flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress :: Urban Outfitters
> Bag :: Mulberry Alexa
> Accessories :: Casio watch & vintage leather wrap with charms; BCBG ring



I really love this!


----------



## kelbell35

zhou_l said:


> more pics on my blog!



I love this!  You are adorable!!


----------



## edsbgrl

zhou_l said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> these are from last week though lol


 
Must. Have. This. Poncho. NOW.  

LOVE THIS!  So chic! Did you get this recently/is it still available?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Haven't seen it around here neither and I love this too^^


----------



## sasha671

YOOTD. Malandrino silk halter, Miu Miu sandals, Ferragamo bag, Tom Ford Olivia shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am normally not a Ferragamo girl but i just love this color. perfect nude


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK,* Sasha *- I'm officially JEALOUS!  Look at your arms.  I'm loving your dress!!! **now off to the gym to get into the kettlebell craze, so I can get Sasha's arms**


----------



## sasha671

^HaHa! Thank you. Kettlebells are really more fun and effective than weights IMO. I have a 1/2 non stop routine that counts as cardio too because its really fast/no breaks. twice a week is all you really need.


----------



## zhou_l

edsbgrl said:


> Must. Have. This. Poncho. NOW.
> 
> LOVE THIS!  So chic! Did you get this recently/is it still available?



I got it last week from H&M!!! i think it's their new stuff and it should be still available!


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> YOOTD. Malandrino silk halter, Miu Miu sandals, Ferragamo bag, Tom Ford Olivia shades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am normally not a Ferragamo girl but i just love this color. perfect nude




This bag is gorgeous!!!!! and I love Malandrino toooo!!!!!!!!!! beautiful print!!!


----------



## zhou_l

what I wore yesterday!


----------



## sasha671

^ love it! who makes? is it 1 piece?


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> ^ love it! who makes? is it 1 piece?



Hi Sasha!
it's jumpsuit from Forever 21...I think i bought it last year!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*zhou_l - loving the jumpsuit!  You look great!  I'm very short so I can't wear something like that =(*


----------



## annemerrick

zhou_l said:


> I got it last week from H&M!!! i think it's their new stuff and it should be still available!


 

Express also has a version of this in case you don't have an H&M close by!!  SUper cute.  I have a very similar Michael Kors one that I bought a few years ago.


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks fabulous!!! 
Sasha love the oufit - nice dress
Helena - nice dress very laid back outfit...nice and breezy n very weather appropriate.  
Zhou - love the poncho...must go to H&M
Me today...was chilly this am then the sun came out at around noon so 
I'm happy


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I had a feeling it was J.Crew! lol! I love it!
> It's super hot and humid so I've been living in shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top, H&M shorts & Jeffrey Campbell shoes.


nice...



P.Y.T. said:


> Me out and about in downtown San diego...
> 
> *H&M top
> Forever21 jeans
> YSL "medallion" heels
> Alexander Wang coco duffel bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry pics are so big! Iwas trying to resize them
> but then gave up...lol


love this from head to toe...I can't believe that your pants are from forever 21...you make it look expensive


----------



## sasy

Thanks, Sasha, for your nice words last time.  Heading out for the weekend ...


----------



## intheevent

Finally cooled off enough for me to shoot another OOTD. Its been reaaaaallly hot.

Zara "Swallow" shirt, Zara wedges, Old Navy Jeans, Omega Watch


----------



## pinkgoldfish

zhou_l said:


> I got it last week from H&M!!! i think it's their new stuff and it should be still available!



I'm off to H&M today!


----------



## sasha671

Sasy! Love it. Who makes the skirt? heels are YSL? Moi yesterday: Issa London halter, Miss 60 sandals, Tom Ford Olivia shades, Balenciaga mini Classique in purple/eggplant. Forgot I had this 1. 1st time using it and its tiny. But the leather is the smoothest i've ever seen on bal bag


----------



## zhou_l

^ Sasha   you look perfect!!!! I love the mini bal!!!!!


----------



## dyyong

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks fabulous!!!
> Sasha love the oufit - nice dress
> Helena - nice dress very laid back outfit...nice and breezy n very weather appropriate.
> Zhou - love the poncho...must go to H&M
> Me today...was chilly this am then the sun came out at around noon so
> I'm happy


 
love your outfit as usual  
may I know what is your watch? TIA


----------



## icecreamom

*Sasha * I love your mini Bal!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

pinkgoldfish said:


> I'm off to H&M today!



They didn't have it


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> nice...
> 
> 
> love this from head to toe...I can't believe that your pants are from forever 21...you make it look expensive


 
I know. Everytime I've worn them people always ask me, where
did you purchase your jeans from? When I say forever21 they are 
always so shocked. I've had these jeans for at least 4 years and
I still where them quite often. I also only dry clean them too. But 
then again I dry clean all my jeans. To me they just last longer and 
as a result, they don't look faded and dingy IMO. BTW, I have 2 pair!

Thank you


----------



## purse collector

Sasha - love your mini balenciaga
dyyong - thanks and my watch is chanel 
sasy - cute skirt
intheevent - love the zara onesie...I can't pull it off.  Btw I wish I can see the whole ensemble


----------



## P.Y.T.

whew...I'm finally home now! I've been rippin' and runnin' all day!

*Sasha671* -love your sunnies
*Pursecollector* - you look cute and casual! I also luv the studded cuff!
I just ordered one from shopbop.com


----------



## zhou_l

I was so bored at home...and played some dressing-up =D
how's everyone's weekend??


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Zhou_1 *-That dress is adorable! I might post up as well...


----------



## P.Y.T.

I need a white linen jumper!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Some random pics...*













*Also with heels...*


----------



## zhou_l

^you look super fab!!!!


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> *Some random pics...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also with heels...*



Gorgeous from head to toe!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Gerry

^^^^  Did you ever see that movie "Boxing Helena"?  Strange movie!! You look fab, by the way.


----------



## Helena928

Gerry said:


> ^^^^  Did you ever see that movie "Boxing Helena"?  Strange movie!! You look fab, by the way.



haha, no i haven't seen it but have always known about it b/c of the title!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT* - I love the look.  I'm a sucker for white pants and jackets!
*Helena *- you always look so cool, even in this heatwave we're having on the east coast..
*Purse* - again, beautiful!  You need to come and dress me..


----------



## fashion whore

*PYT* - love love LOVE.


----------



## intheevent

zhou_l i love that shot!
PYT - gorgeous
helena, love the side braid and the shoes
fashionwhore - so jealous of your JS shoes, I missed out on those - kicking myself


----------



## purse collector

PYT - I love your latest outfit...very summery 
zhou - your shoes are to die for 
dc cutie - thanks


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Zhou_1
Helena928
DC-Cutie
fashion whore
intheevent
purse collector*

Thank you ladies sooo much!

I luv the fact that even though we have different styles and opinions
when it comes to fashion as a *"whole" *we can still appreciate and
compliment each other anyway....


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


>


 
*Great look....Hot wedges too...*


----------



## ShoeLover

Friday, Saturday and today


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> I luv the fact that even though we have different styles and opinions
> when it comes to fashion as a *"whole" *we can still appreciate and
> compliment each other anyway....



it's refreshing, isn't it?


----------



## zhou_l

>ShoeLover

yay! are we wearing the same booties?! =D


----------



## lulu22

P.Y.T. said:


> *Some random pics...*




I LOVE this outfit. Everything just works - you look gorgeous!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*lulu22* -Thank you so much! Blazers and jeans are staple in my wardrobe! 90%
of the time that's what I wear... *shrugs*

*DC-Cutie *-Indeed it is. *wink*


----------



## sasy

Thanks, *sasha *and *purse collector*.

*pyt *-- LOVE your heels
*helena *-- awesome wedges


----------



## pradapiggy

old: Zara jersey blazer, BDG jeans, BDG men's tee, GAP sandals ca. 2003, Timex watch




basically how I dress in spring and fall: AA raglan, BDG jeans, Aldo jazz shoes, Community (Aritzia) coat, grandma's necklace, Tiffany's bracelets, Casio watch













H&M top, RACHEL Rachel Roy shorts, Aldo wedges, mom's old Gucci bag


----------



## Helena928

Thank you ladies!!

Pradapiggy, lovely outfits!  I love the blazer in the first pic and the shorts in the last!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## initialed




----------



## sasha671

Love all the outfits, Ladies! couple from the weekend: Zara everything, Balenciaga city GGH in sanstone, Tom Ford sunnies.


----------



## Martina_Italy

P.Y.T. said:


> *Some random pics...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also with heels...*





Love it with flats and also with heels!!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ShoeLover said:


> Friday, Saturday and today



love the first dress!!

last outfit - > congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's offical - *Helena and Sasha *have convinced me to pack-up and move to NYC!!!  Sasha you can work me out at Equinox and Helena can dress me...  Deal?

You both look GREAT!!


----------



## HNLP

Helena - I think you have become my style inspiration! I love all your looks!


----------



## pradapiggy

thanks Helena!


----------



## P.Y.T.

sasha671 said:


> Love all the outfits, Ladies! couple from the weekend: Zara everything, Balenciaga city GGH in sanstone, Tom Ford sunnies.


 
 Very nice! Great ensembles . Especially the last one. I can dig
it...

*Martina_Italy - Thank you much.*


----------



## la_Monita

bought in sales, 16 euros!


----------



## sasha671

PYT! Thanks. H&M poncho. If anybody is still looking 34 str/ broadway in NYC has lots in beige, gray and black. Hth


----------



## airborne

love the shoes!


sasha671 said:


> Love all the outfits, Ladies! couple from the   weekend: Zara everything, Balenciaga city GGH in sanstone, Tom Ford sunnies.


----------



## airborne

really like these sandals!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

love the chloes!!





ShoeLover said:


> Friday, Saturday and today


----------



## pradapiggy

airborne said:


> really like these sandals!


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Excuse the peeling nail polish though :S They've been repainted since this photo, lol!


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks fabulous as usual !!!  Me today...finally the sun came out early today.  The weather here is LA is fantastic!!!


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> Love all the outfits, Ladies! couple from the weekend: Zara everything, Balenciaga city GGH in sanstone, Tom Ford sunnies.



I LOVE the neutral colors on you!!!


----------



## zhou_l

What i wore yesterday... got the new jeggings (?) to pair with two different types of shoes..


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as usual !!! Me today...finally the sun came out early today. The weather here is LA is fantastic!!!


 
You are wearing one of my favorite colors for summer! I LUV yellow!
Also, I like the way you mix up the colors & patterns too. I do that
also.

*Zhou_1* -You always strike the best poses! Great color jeggings too.
I swear I'm addicted to jeggings! I just bought another pair yester-
day. I think now I have about 8 pair and counting...


----------



## CoachGirl12

la_Monita said:


> bought in sales, 16 euros!


You are gorgeous girl! I love that dress!


----------



## ShoeLover

*zhou*-love those hot pink margielas!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## sasha671




----------



## Deborah1986

_*Sasha:* Stunning outfit !!!!_


----------



## mrsDIY88

*DCCutie*: love the outfits!

*Sasha*: smokin'!!!


----------



## yellow08

*DC*, You already know! Great outfits!
*Sasha*, Very cute! (I just started KB 3 weeks ago, hope my arms can look like yours)


----------



## ennerad

pardon the mess...the city was drenched today so indoor was a must :shame:

quean


----------



## ennerad

Helena928 said:


>



late to the game, but i love this. very classy, helena!
and i love your nailpolish.


----------



## purse collector

PYT - Thanks
Sasha - love your dress...who is it by?
DC cutie - love the jcrew leopard pencil skirt...I tried that same skirt on but it didn't fit...I need a 00 so sad 
Ennerad - cute outfit


----------



## purse collector

Me today...it's so beautiful out!!!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

hi everyone! i've been on an incredible hiatus (that's an understatement) but it's nice to "see" everyone


----------



## sasha671

Pursecollector! Thanks. It's Madison Marcus. It's silk, feels incredible on ( like naked)


----------



## ShoeLover

*sasha*-wow! You really do have beautiful arms! I hate mine and that's why I never wear anything sleeveless!
*ennerad*-love the 2nd pic!
*Pursecollector*-Nice! Love those wedges! 
*Helena*-I love everything you wear!
*alecto*-nice to have you back! Love that 1st picture!


----------



## airborne

LOVE the looK!





ennerad said:


> pardon the mess...the city was drenched today so indoor was a must :shame:
> 
> quean


----------



## uhkiwi

@DC-Cutie love the leopard skirt!
@AlectoAmorae love the yellow peep toes


----------



## voodoo_mary

today











last week


----------



## canadianstudies

^^ that green skirt is gorgeous? What is the brand?


----------



## taperjeangirlx

voodoo_mary said:


>



holy crap! so cute! this outfit is so chic!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

love it all, *voodoo_mary*


----------



## sasha671

I am new to this thread and not sure about the rules. is it OK to ask who makes/where to find pieces? Voodoo-mary! I LOOOOOOOVE everything you are wearing.


----------



## sasha671

Zara skirt and shirt, Miss 60 booties, Chloe Bay


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> I am new to this thread and not sure about the rules. is it OK to ask who makes/where to find pieces? Voodoo-mary! I LOOOOOOOVE everything you are wearing.


 
welcome!!  Yes, ask away.  We all do it and we're all very responsive and helpful.


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


>




Love the skirt!!!


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## pinkgoldfish

KellBellCA said:


>



very cute! professionel, yet young.


----------



## frantic

Purse collector....love, love, love your wrist full of bangles. Do you mind sharing where you found them?

Everyone looks just adorable.

Fran


----------



## zhou_l

*voodoo_mary*

I loooooove your wedge pumps + jumpsuits!!!!


----------



## zhou_l

I finally finished this cardigan...


----------



## LADC_chick

la_Monita said:


> bought in sales, 16 euros!



That dress is fabulous, la_Monita! Who is it by? And 16 euros seems like a steal for such a great dress.


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Voodoo_mary - Wow, such a chic look for work. Where is this green skirt from?


----------



## canadianstudies

Shirt - Smart Set
Jeans - Dish Catarina
Shoes - Geox
Bag - LV


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard Boots, IRO Shirt, Wolford Tights, Tracy Reese Jacket


----------



## Renate_

Hot outside = simple outfit.


----------



## Miss Jac

Cardigan: Cotton On
T-shirt: JeansWest
Jeans: Portmans
Shoes: Hand-me-downs from my sister
Bag: Forever New (inspired by Alexander Wang ad Rebecca Minkoff)


----------



## zhou_l

*CrazyBeautifulU*

I want your boots!!!!


----------



## sasha671

Great looks Girls! Moi! DVF Paradis in cherries, Balenciaga work RH in Marigold, Kensiegirl Natalie sandals, Tom ford sunnies


----------



## zhou_l

*sasha671*

I love love love the yellow-orange fruity color combination!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasha671

thank You. i love DVF and when i saw this cherry print it was a no brainer. a must have for me.


----------



## Deborah1986

sasha671 said:


> Great looks Girls! Moi! DVF Paradis in cherries, Balenciaga work RH in Marigold, Kensiegirl Natalie sandals, Tom ford sunnies


 
_Again a very ncie&cute and summer outfit so coulourful!!_


----------



## DC-Cutie

not really my outfit today, I was just trying on my new CLs and snapped a few pics.  Thought the outfit actually looked kinda cute


----------



## kelbell35

Renate_ said:


> Hot outside = simple outfit.



Love everything about this!  You look gorgeous!  And that Chanel...


----------



## kelbell35

Miss Jac said:


> Cardigan: Cotton On
> T-shirt: JeansWest
> Jeans: Portmans
> Shoes: Hand-me-downs from my sister
> Bag: Forever New (inspired by Alexander Wang ad Rebecca Minkoff)



Nice casual outfit... and your cat is so freakin' cute!


----------



## kelbell35

sasha671 said:


> Great looks Girls! Moi! DVF Paradis in cherries, Balenciaga work RH in Marigold, Kensiegirl Natalie sandals, Tom ford sunnies



Omg, I love this!  So colorful and summery!  All of your DVFs are amazing and look great on you!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

KellBellCA said:


>



Cute outfit ...I always forget about my black vests, and never really too sure on how to wear them.  Thanks for the ideas


----------



## thavasa

Me today~


----------



## thavasa

You look amazing! Love the blouse!!



Renate_ said:


> Hot outside = simple outfit.


----------



## thavasa

Beautiful DVF dress, love the yellow/orange tone on you!!



sasha671 said:


> Great looks Girls! Moi! DVF Paradis in cherries, Balenciaga work RH in Marigold, Kensiegirl Natalie sandals, Tom ford sunnies


----------



## thavasa

Beautiful necklace and bracelet, and love the wedge sandal too!



purse collector said:


> Me today...it's so beautiful out!!!!


----------



## purse collector

frantic said:


> Purse collector....love, love, love your wrist full of bangles. Do you mind sharing where you found them?
> 
> Everyone looks just adorable.
> 
> Fran



Got them from gilt...they're chamak priya kakkar jewelry.
Shoelover - thanks
Voodoo - love your stripe jacket...who is it by?


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> not really my outfit today, I was just trying on my new CLs and snapped a few pics.  Thought the outfit actually looked kinda cute


 on the whole outfit!!!  Are the skirt and top jcrew?


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great!  Me yesterday...finally warm here in LA


----------



## CoachGirl12

DC-Cutie said:


> not really my outfit today, I was just trying on my new CLs and snapped a few pics.  Thought the outfit actually looked kinda cute


LOVE your new CL's.. those ARE fierce girl! LOL


----------



## airborne

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great!  Me yesterday...finally warm here in LA


----------



## Miss Jac

kelbell35 said:


> Nice casual outfit... and your cat is so freakin' cute!



Thanks!


----------



## sasha671

great looks everyone!  DVF vest and skirt, Zara shoes, Balenciaga City GGH sandstone


----------



## lliloveit

*Purse Collector*

Sooo cute! Love the belt!
What brand are your booties/sandals?
Thanks!


----------



## marina230

Dear ladies, 
I always look at your pictures. First thing in a morning LOL
All of you so beautiful. I get my ideas from you. I start going to the stores I never been before. 
I have to learn how to upload pictures, so I can share them with you.
Again, thank all of you.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*today :* wearing H.scarf & kelly lock,mcgregor blouse, Fornarina Jeans , Chanel flats._


----------



## sasha671

Deborah1986! very chic!


----------



## lil_piggie

sasha, love the girly safari look!

deborah, casual without being informal!!


----------



## adriana89

Deborah1986 said:


> _*today :* wearing H.scarf & kelly lock,mcgregor blouse, Fornarina Jeans , Chanel flats._



Love your flats


----------



## trisha48228

can

cadianstudies said:


> Shirt - Smart Set
> Jeans - Dish Catarina
> Shoes - Geox
> Bag - LV




I love your clutch. I plan to buy me one next week.  Do you just love it


----------



## trisha48228

Dc love the shoes (I was buying me a pair of CL's next week for my bday, but plans changed.   
Sasha very cute outfit!
Purse collector, very nice simple outfit.


----------



## canadianstudies

trisha48228 said:


> I love your clutch. I plan to buy me one next week. Do you just love it


 
I do! The Eva is a very versatile little bag, and holds more than you'd think it would.


----------



## zhou_l

casual outfit and some vintage dress...


----------



## chicago.style

Here is my outfit from a couple days ago..






Chloe platforms, H&M skirt, J.Crew Cardigan, Gimme Vigor tank top. I love mixing high and low!

link to my post on my blog: http://www.chicagostreetstyle.com/2010/07/editors-style-july-13-2010.html


----------



## moniquevanloon

I wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago, on the 'Glammies' party in Amsterdam (a dutch beauty award event, by the magazine Glamour). I just got a tattoo on my back, so that's a brand new item also 

What I wore: dress and boots by Mango, purse by H&M. A very cheap but stylish outfit,i think...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You look gorgeous.  What does your  tattoo say or mean?


----------



## moniquevanloon

annemerrick said:


> ^^^You look gorgeous.  What does your  tattoo say or mean?



it's a line from 'Le Petit Prince' (the french book by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry) and it says "_On ne voit bien qu'avec le coeur. L'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux_".

Translated: It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*DC-Cutie *-Take off my shoes dammit!! Very cute.
*Sasha671*- Love the color and pattern of the dress & heels.
*moniquevanloon*- Very old glam. LUV it...
*Adriana89* -I like the chanel flats. So cute!


Again sorry if I forgot anyone! I just got in from a big birthday dinner
for a girlfriend of mine. I think I had one too many glasses of wine.


----------



## ShoeLover

*monique*-you look amazing!


----------



## LADC_chick

moniquevanloon said:


> I wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago, on the 'Glammies' party in Amsterdam (a dutch beauty award event, by the magazine Glamour). I just got a tattoo on my back, so that's a brand new item also
> 
> What I wore: dress and boots by Mango, purse by H&M. A very cheap but stylish outfit,i think...



Two thumbs up! I love the shoulder detail on the dress.


----------



## fashion whore

Everyone looks so great! I haven't been on in awhile! Damn work!


----------



## ogirldhs

voodoo_mary said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week


 
Love this skirt


----------



## hyper_ballad




----------



## sasha671

Great looks Girls! Moi today: Yumi Kim silk dress, Cole Haan sandals, Balenciaga Day RH in green apple, tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in gold


----------



## lulu22

moniquevanloon - love your outfit, you look stunning!


----------



## lulu22

First time posting a pic here! Here are a few outfits that I wore this week...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Very nice! I especially like the first 2 looks.... *wink*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Sasha671* - I must say, you seem to have alot of dresses! I really like this one
though. It looks FAB on you girl.


----------



## godsgirl619

Comfy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I like the tats & shorts!

Me yesterday out in San Jose on my way to a spa with my cousin &
sister from out of town.

Forever21 navy blue & white strapless bow top
Rebecca Minkoff *"Fling"* stud clutch in NEON yellow
Frankie B. wide leg jeans
UO Navy blue cropped blazer
bebe platform heels
















(playing around in the fitting room, while waiting on my sis)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Me earlier today...

Banana Republic denim jacket
UO cigarette jeans
Zara white T
bebe woven sandals in camel
Rebecca Minkoff *"Fling"* stud clutch **again**


----------



## sasha671

^ baby got back. LOL Smoking Hot Bod, Girl!


----------



## sasha671

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sasha671* - I must say, you seem to have alot of dresses! I really like this one
> though. It looks FAB on you girl.


Thank You. Yes, love dresses, lost count of how many I have. def in hundreds


----------



## P.Y.T.

^I'm like you but with jeans. I am a jean whore!!!! I LUV jeans. I have at least 50 pairs and counting. 
I think I own about 5 dresses or so. I do wear them but not nearly as often as my beloved jeans.


----------



## purse collector

Thanks Thavasa and Airborne

lliloveit - Thanks...they're dolce vita
trisha48228 - Thanks 



sasha671 said:


> Great looks Girls! Moi today: Yumi Kim silk dress, Cole Haan sandals, Balenciaga Day RH in green apple, tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in gold


----------



## kcf68

sasha671 said:


> ^ baby got back. LOL Smoking Hot Bod, Girl!


 
That exactly what I was going to post!!!


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> Me yesterday out in San Jose on my way to a spa with my cousin &
> sister from out of town.
> 
> Forever21 navy blue & white strapless bow top
> Rebecca Minkoff *"Fling"* stud clutch in NEON yellow
> Frankie B. wide leg jeans
> UO Navy blue cropped blazer
> bebe platform heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing around in the fitting room, while waiting on my sis)


You seem to find the cutest things at Forever21 .  Love the stripe top.


----------



## purse collector

Me today...it's been hot these past few days.  I love summer .  I'm wearing: T by aw stripe racerback tank, topsecret bandeau, arden b skirt, dolce vita shoes, forever21 cross necklace


----------



## lliloveit

^ okay, I'm officially a fan of your sandal/booties collection.
Love this casual chic look!


----------



## kelbell35

P.Y.T. said:


> Me yesterday out in San Jose on my way to a spa with my cousin &
> sister from out of town.
> 
> Forever21 navy blue & white strapless bow top
> Rebecca Minkoff *"Fling"* stud clutch in NEON yellow
> Frankie B. wide leg jeans
> UO Navy blue cropped blazer
> bebe platform heels



Love!  It all looks great on you!  That top is so cute.


----------



## moniquevanloon

lulu22 said:


> First time posting a pic here! Here are a few outfits that I wore this week...



Great looks!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Me today (went to see Shrek: forever after, lol!)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

moniquevanloon said:


> I wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago, on the 'Glammies' party in Amsterdam (a dutch beauty award event, by the magazine Glamour). I just got a tattoo on my back, so that's a brand new item also
> 
> What I wore: dress and boots by Mango, purse by H&M. A very cheap but stylish outfit,i think...



love this!! What does the tattoo say?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^She said it in the previous page I think. It's a beautiful line from the Little Prince.
Today:


----------



## uhkiwi

I had work July 4 so I went to Clint Eastwood's Mission Ranch July 3


----------



## voodoo_mary

eryn brimi top, rich and skinny jeans, P.O.A. grey cardi, nine west shoes, botkier bag


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Little black zipper dress and Jil Sander heels.  xx


----------



## initialed




----------



## P.Y.T.

LMAO! You guys are too funny.

*Purse Collector -Thank you. Actually, I am very selective when shopping at at f21. 
But I must admit the stuff that I do buy I really like and I get alot of wear out of it.

Kellbell35* -Thank you. I purchased that top maybe 2 years ago and
just now wearing it for the first time. I know crazy right. But I tend to
do that alot. I buy things and don't wear them right away.


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Me today (went to see Shrek: forever after, lol!)


 

LUV the whole look. Very 80's punk vibe! And your stance in the
pics!Don't hurt NOBODY! lol... *cute*

*voodoo_mary* -LUV the blue top.
*uhkiwi* -Great pic. LUV the spike bracelet too.
*CrazyBeautifulU *- Very sexy chic! **werk**
*shoelover -* You look cute & comfy. Great stripe top.


----------



## stefeilnately

I missed this thread! 
All you girls are looking so HOT!

This summer is all about maxis for me...
















thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DisCo

Zara Jacket and shirt, Levi's Jeans, LV Epi Brea MM


----------



## Roseroyce

moniquevanloon said:


>


 
Your outfit looks so classy - great


----------



## sasha671

Love all the looks girls! Couple of recent OOTDs, all DVF.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*moniquevanloon* - I love the simplicity yet very chich-ness of your outfit.
*PYT* - :urock:
*uhkiwi *- cute top!
*lulu22 *- great looks last week, especially the shorts outfit - cute!
*DisCo * - we're jacket twins..


----------



## xmyheart

blazer was only 5 bucks
romper - 15
h&m garden collection scarf - 2 
danier leather bag - 6
shoes - 14

im a huge bargain shopper  
if you look closely in the background of the first picture, you can see my dog..yes the closet is her little room and we always keep it open so she can go in and out of her room  and please excuse my thighs and my face


----------



## Deborah1986

sasha671 said:


> Deborah1986! very chic!


 


lil_piggie said:


> deborah, casual without being informal!!


 


adriana89 said:


> Love your flats


 


_Thank you all !! _


----------



## kcf68

sasha671 said:


> Love all the looks girls! Couple of recent OOTDs, all DVF.


 
Sasha, Looking Fierce girl!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## airborne

love the RM stud clutch color coord with this outfit it brings out great detail..PURE GENIUS!














[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

*purse collector* you always look nice, love your dolce vitas, ever last pair


----------



## zhou_l

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Little black zipper dress and Jil Sander heels.  xx




LOVE your Jil Sander heels!!


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> Love all the looks girls! Couple of recent OOTDs, all DVF.



You always look great!!!!


----------



## purse collector

uhkiwi said:


> I had work July 4 so I went to Clint Eastwood's Mission Ranch July 3


Love your spike bracelet...who is it by?




DisCo said:


> Zara Jacket and shirt, Levi's Jeans, LV Epi Brea MM


Nice blazer




sasha671 said:


> Love all the looks girls! Couple of recent OOTDs, all DVF.


Very nice as usual...the first dress is my fav.  BTW who makes your necklace?


----------



## purse collector

lliloveit said:


> ^ okay, I'm officially a fan of your sandal/booties collection.
> Love this casual chic look!


Thank you 




airborne said:


> *purse collector* you always look nice, love your dolce vitas, ever last pair


Thanks so much


----------



## purse collector

PHENOMENON said:


>


Cool shoes


----------



## pinkgoldfish

uhkiwi said:


> I had work July 4 so I went to Clint Eastwood's Mission Ranch July 3



nice top!


----------



## purse collector

Me today...


----------



## sasha671

PurseCollector! Thank you. Necklace is from Aqua (bloomingdales brand) . also comes in silver. here is better pic.


----------



## sasha671

Phenomenon! Love this casual look. Have the same Zara peeptoes. So comfortable!


----------



## sasha671

CrazyBeautifulU! You really are. Gorgeous! Love your outfits! Vodoo_Mary! so chic! Platinum_girly! Fun outfit!


----------



## zhou_l

got some photos taken last weekend!
think i havent posted them..


----------



## voodoo_mary

karen millen dress with valentino belt
pedder red shoes, devi kroell bag


----------



## gnourtmat

xmyheart said:


> blazer was only 5 bucks
> romper - 15
> h&m garden collection scarf - 2
> danier leather bag - 6
> shoes - 14
> 
> im a huge bargain shopper
> if you look closely in the background of the first picture, you can see my dog..yes the closet is her little room and we always keep it open so she can go in and out of her room  and please excuse my thighs and my face



lisa! you look great!  why dont i ever see these on fb? hmmm


----------



## sarahlouise06

moniquevanloon said:


> I wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago, on the 'Glammies' party in Amsterdam (a dutch beauty award event, by the magazine Glamour). I just got a tattoo on my back, so that's a brand new item also
> 
> What I wore: dress and boots by Mango, purse by H&M. A very cheap but stylish outfit,i think...



Where is your ring from? It's lovely, the dress is beautiful too. I should get off this thread asap as it will only lead to one thing and one thing only; shopping. 

PS. I'm incredibly jealous that you were at an event hosted by Glamour magazine!


----------



## iluvmybags

haven't posted here in a while --
It was "Bargain Monday"!!
Wore some of my recent "sale finds" to work Monday night!

CASLON Drop Shoulder Cardigan (Nordstroms Anniversary Sale)
STEM White BF T (Nordstroms Rack)
AMERICAN APPAREL Acid Wash Leggings (not on sale)
BURBERRY Flats (Nordies Anniversary Sale)
MARC JACOBS Rio handbag (Shop Kiki 4th of July Sale) and AZTEC Long Scarf (70% off at MJ!)

(I also wore my new GUCCI Sunglasses, as well as CHANEL'S Mademoiselle Moisturizing Mist, both of which I bought from the Anniversary Sale this weekend!)


----------



## xmyheart

gnourtmat said:


> lisa! you look great!  why dont i ever see these on fb? hmmm



because they dont go on fb


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> LUV the whole look. Very 80's punk vibe! And your stance in the
> pics!Don't hurt NOBODY! lol... *cute*


 
Hey girl, you are so sweet 

You have the best jeans collection like EVER! I really need to get me some bootcut/wide leg jeans, you sure know how to  them


----------



## Helena928

Renate_ said:


> Hot outside = simple outfit.



simple yet beautiful! Love!


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ I like the tats & shorts!
> 
> Me yesterday out in San Jose on my way to a spa with my cousin &
> sister from out of town.
> 
> Forever21 navy blue & white strapless bow top
> Rebecca Minkoff *"Fling"* stud clutch in NEON yellow
> Frankie B. wide leg jeans
> UO Navy blue cropped blazer
> bebe platform heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing around in the fitting room, while waiting on my sis)




WOW!!!!!! HOT!


----------



## Helena928

stefeilnately said:


> I missed this thread!
> All you girls are looking so HOT!
> 
> This summer is all about maxis for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



You look gorgeous! Love the summer, vibrant colors. And your bags - i die!


----------



## Helena928

first night in Puerto Rico


----------



## kcf68

^Oh Pretty!  Have fun there!


----------



## Helena928

kcf68 said:


> ^Oh Pretty!  Have fun there!




Thanks! Unfortunately, I'm back!


----------



## xmyheart

Helena928 said:


> first night in Puerto Rico



Helena, you're gorgeoussss 
Outfit looks great as usual


----------



## iluvmybags

stefeilnately said:


> I missed this thread!
> All you girls are looking so HOT!
> 
> This summer is all about maxis for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



I love all your Maxi Dresses!
I've been wanting one so badly, but have yet to find the perfect fit for a "shorty" like me!!  (it's HTF maxi's for the 5 feet tall group!)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> first night in Puerto Rico


 
 knockem dead hun.....

BTW, I know it's blazing HAWT there.


----------



## Touch

Helena928 said:


> first night in Puerto Rico


 you're beautiful! and I also love the blog


----------



## airborne

*stefeilnately- i love your dresses!
*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 - Lookin gorgeous as always girl!


----------



## trisha48228

Nice outfits ladies!


----------



## NYCFashionista

My version of casual for a summer day.  Anthropologie top, Guess Skinnies, Balenciaga, plain black patent aldos, antique necklace from vintage shop.


----------



## Helena928

PYT, thanks! You know what! NYC is actually hotter than PR! But not in a good way...  

xmyheart, coach girl and touch, thank you very much!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Denim Leggings by Alice + Olivia, Alexander Wang Striped Top, Trench Coat, Ballet Flats


----------



## ririan

wat i wore on monday when i met my bestie for some retail therapy


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Helena 928! Love the jumper with the Chanel! Very classy and chic!! You never fail to wow!

iluymybags, thanks dear I am 5'1 and enjoying the maxis..the longer the happier..lol


----------



## Deborah1986

_Burberry headband,Hermes scarf, Top no brand , H&M skirt, chanel flats,LV mono speedy_


----------



## CoachGirl12

Deborah1986 said:


> _Burberry headband,Hermes scarf, Top no brand , H&M skirt, chanel flats,LV mono speedy_


Very put together outfit! Gorgeous skirt!


----------



## zhou_l




----------



## airborne

love your shoes!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I was gonna say the same thing! They're awesome!


----------



## purse collector

Me Mon., Tues., and Wed...


----------



## purse collector

^oops just realized I posted my monday outfit again


----------



## Deborah1986

_*purse collector:* Great lovely outfits  !!!  _


----------



## erinmiyu

*zhou* - those shoes are fantastic!
*pursecollector* - very cute! i really like the oxford outfit!





AA tank dress
three dots cardigan
laurence dacade "nana" pumps 
bliss lau "wingtip" shoe chains


----------



## Dabyachunv

purse collector said:


> Me Mon., Tues., and Wed...



This is soo cute, You will go in my lookbook!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Me Mon., Tues., and Wed...


 

Love all but I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (lol) this!! I got this blazer too at the Zara sale and you're making me even more excited to wear it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Helena928

Two outfits I wore at night in PR..


----------



## titania029

purse collector, I love that owl necklace!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Helena928 said:


> Two outfits I wore at night in PR..



I adore those shorts! Who are they by? You look fantastic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Purse* - you have the BEST accessories.  Cute outfits!
*Helena* - Beautiful as always.  What's the name of your polish?  Hope you had a nice time in PR!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my outfit for today:





same with different cardigan:


----------



## airborne

_*purse collector* _


----------



## Dabyachunv

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> same with different cardigan:




I love this, and the CL's-Your such an enabler, you make me want to dress better!  Ohh, I saw your minnie pants in the CL forum, did you post that outfit here yet?  I need an upclose shot of them.....drool!


----------



## zhou_l

Helena   --  I bought the same lace shorts but just returned them...lol


----------



## zhou_l

what I wore yesterday...


----------



## lolobaby

Everybody looks Goood!
Here's my first 2pennies. Happy to join this thread!






Tank Top" :Forever 21
Silk Paperbag :Shorts Top shop
Scarf  :mcQueen
sandals : Balmain.

Panda Ring" Noir
Bracelet: ASOS

*Please Follow me on Twitter!*

*www.twitter.com/rosalolobaby*


----------



## Helena928

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I adore those shorts! Who are they by? You look fantastic!



Thanks!! They're H&M!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena* - Beautiful as always.  What's the name of your polish?  Hope you had a nice time in PR!



Thanks! It's "Funky Dunky" from the OPI Shrek Collection! I did have a great time in PR, thanks! Back to reality though!  



zhou_l said:


> Helena   --  I bought the same lace shorts but just returned them...lol



You did? whyyy?


----------



## zhou_l

Helena928 said:


> You did? whyyy?



I love the lace but I don't know why they make me look like I'm in pajamas...:cry: guess maybe no nudy pink for me...lol
anyways they loook super fab on you!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

helena all your outfits are fantastic.
u must be having a great time in PR. so envious.

here's my outfits over the last few days







dkny dress, abyzz belt, vince camuto shoes





marc top, anna sui skirt, vintage straw clutch fr italy, vintage ferragamo shoes








alldressedup safari silk top, joie denim jacket, park shorts, unisa shoes, vintage bag









goldsign jeans, balenciaga corset top, blum jacket, rebecca minkoff bag, pour la victoire booties





dkny top, guess shorts, charles and keith sandals


----------



## zhou_l

^I love you marc top + anna sui skirt!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purse collector said:


> Me Mon., Tues., and Wed...



I'm loving the golden shoes, the colorfull bracelets, the owl and the blazer. Where are they from?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Helena928 said:


> Two outfits I wore at night in PR..



Stunning! You could do a beautyblog too, I love your hair and make-up!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena, love your lace shorts! I've been wanting to get a pair, most likely going to get some this weekend!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I love all the looks on this page!!!


----------



## heartfelt

zhou_l said:


> what I wore yesterday...




i love your edie! it goes with red so well!


----------



## purse collector

Deborah1986 said:


> _*purse collector:* Great lovely outfits  !!!  _


Thanks...love all of your accessories especially your hermes scarf 




erinmiyu said:


> *zhou* - those shoes are fantastic!
> *pursecollector* - very cute! i really like the oxford outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA tank dress
> three dots cardigan
> laurence dacade "nana" pumps
> bliss lau "wingtip" shoe chains


Thanks...cute outfit




Dabyachunv said:


> This is soo cute, You will go in my lookbook!


...thanks 




Helena928 said:


> Love all but I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (lol) this!! I got this blazer too at the Zara sale and you're making me even more excited to wear it! Gorgeous!


Thanks...I'm happy so many stylish ladies love this outfit with the zara blazer cuz the hubby didn't like it .  I'm glad you got it on sale.  BTW I love how you wore your lace shorts...very laid back chic.



titania029 said:


> purse collector, I love that owl necklace!


Thanks




airborne said:


> _*purse collector* _


Thanks




pinkgoldfish said:


> I'm loving the golden shoes, the colorfull bracelets, the owl and the blazer. Where are they from?


shoes are report signature, bracelets from gilt they're by chamak by priya kakkar, owl from f21, blazer is from zara


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with different cardigan:


Thanks...love this with the white cardi


----------



## sasha671

Voodoo_mary! Love Love Love your style. And very Much appreciate that you give a breakdown on everything in the pics. I just might try to copy some of your looks. Hope you dont mind. LOL Some recent OOTDs Ferreti dress, LV bag (my only logo bag, this 1 is 20 yo), Chanel pumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Jbrand Houlihans in vintage olive, Zara silk top, Zara sandals, tom Ford sunnies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 French connection dress, Zara wedges, Balenciaga Twiggy in cognac


----------



## heartfelt

sasha! that LV is fab! i've never seen it before. it looks beautiful, even after 20 years! and i love those j brand houlihans on you!


----------



## zhou_l

Sasha you look great!!!!!!I love your hair in the first pic and the military look especially in the 2nd pic! also the cognac bal bag is TDF


What I wore yesterday ...=)
Loving my new bag...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that skirt DC!


----------



## chicago.style

I am wearing my American Apparel petticoat, a J.Crew Haberdashery 3/4 sleeve Oxford blouse and necklace, and Nine West Kentaro heels. I also wore my Barney's COOP ballet flats while walking around Chicago taking photos for my blog. I can't get very far in these heels 

My blog entry on today's outfit: http://www.chicagostreetstyle.com/2010/07/editors-style-july-23-2010.html


----------



## misstique

Love the outfit, heels rock all the way!


----------



## Dervin

Thats hot I like this


----------



## Dervin

chicago.style said:


> I am wearing my American Apparel petticoat, a J.Crew Haberdashery 3/4 sleeve Oxford blouse and necklace, and Nine West Kentaro heels. I also wore my Barney's COOP ballet flats while walking around Chicago taking photos for my blog. I can't get very far in these heels
> 
> My blog entry on today's outfit: http://www.chicagostreetstyle.com/2010/07/editors-style-july-23-2010.html


 
This is very stylish & trendy! Work it girl.


----------



## intheevent

great skirt DC cutie


----------



## initialed




----------



## lulu22

Wore this on friday. Top: Jcrew, Pants:Club Monaco, Belt: Calvin Klein, Shoes: Zara


----------



## flsurfergirl3

my 1st time posting in this thread. be nice!  i'm headed out to run errands and it feels like 105 degrees outside with the humidity! ugh

F21 neon v-neck, True Religion Bobby cut-offs, Hollister belt, Havaianas silver slim flip flops, LV Mini Lin Speedy in Dune


----------



## trisha48228

Nice ladies


----------



## titania029

It's 97 degrees here, and that's a cool front 

Your outfit looks great for a hot day!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> my 1st time posting in this thread. be nice!  i'm headed out to run errands and it feels like 105 degrees outside with the humidity! ugh
> 
> F21 neon v-neck, True Religion Bobby cut-offs, Hollister belt, Havaianas silver slim flip flops, LV Mini Lin Speedy in Dune


----------



## ShoeLover




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Heather Williams Metallic Heels, Dolce Vita skirt & top, ASOS tights


----------



## NYCFashionista

voodoo_mary said:


> helena all your outfits are fantastic.
> u must be having a great time in PR. so envious.
> 
> here's my outfits over the last few days



LOVE YOUR STYLE!  I wish I had the fashion sense to put together items like you do. sigh.


----------



## airborne

love your vintage tee!





initialed said:


>


----------



## purse collector

chicago style - love your skirt




lulu22 said:


> Wore this on friday. Top: Jcrew, Pants:Club Monaco, Belt: Calvin Klein, Shoes: Zara







ShoeLover said:


>


nice givenchy...I've been looking for those shoes


----------



## purse collector

flsurfergirl - nice casual outfit
sasha - love all of your outfit...the one with the jbrand is my fav
initialed - love the pants...need to get one for myself


----------



## purse collector

Me the past couple of days...as usual everyone looks great


----------



## tulip8

pursecollector- always love your outfits! 

who makes that striped tee/tank with the chain link trim?


----------



## airborne

*pursecollector pic #3
*


----------



## initialed

*airborne* & *purse collector* - Thank you!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

purse collector said:


> Me the past couple of days...as usual everyone looks great



LOVE this! i gotta try something with a cardigan and belt


----------



## dpgyrl026

H & M blue/white striped blazer (pictures do not do this justice, love it!)
H & M white denim bf shorts
Navy Blue bf tank top from a local shop
H & M belt
Via Spiga clogs
ASOS messenger bag.


----------



## Helena928

lulu22 said:


> Wore this on friday. Top: Jcrew, Pants:Club Monaco, Belt: Calvin Klein, Shoes: Zara



Absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE that top!


----------



## Helena928

flsurfergirl3 said:


> my 1st time posting in this thread. be nice!  i'm headed out to run errands and it feels like 105 degrees outside with the humidity! ugh
> 
> F21 neon v-neck, True Religion Bobby cut-offs, Hollister belt, Havaianas silver slim flip flops, LV Mini Lin Speedy in Dune




I love the top color with your hair. Cute outfit!


----------



## Helena928

Purse Collector, awesome outfits as always!!! 




dpgyrl026 said:


> H & M blue/white striped blazer (pictures do not do this justice, love it!)
> H & M white denim bf shorts
> Navy Blue bf tank top from a local shop
> H & M belt
> Via Spiga clogs
> ASOS messenger bag.



Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## lulu22

Thanks for your comments 
purse collector - I love all of your outfits as well, especially the last two 
Helena928 - thanks! The top is amazing in hot weather - it's silk and feels like nothing (I have one in pale gray too)!


----------



## lulu22

Also love your shoes Helena! I can't get enough leather wedges this summer


----------



## alex.losee

All J Crew


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@Helena -Great legs! & the shoes are nice too...Cute ensemble all
around.*


----------



## alex.losee

thought I'd throw this one up from yesterday!


----------



## P.Y.T.

lulu22:
NYCFashionista
CrazyBeautifulU
ririan
Deborah1986
PurseCollector
erinmiyu
DC-Cutie
lolobaby
voodoo_Mary
flsurfergirl13
Shoelover
dpgyr1026
alex.losee
*Sorry if I left anyone out. feel free to*

I like something different about each and everyones outfits! I'm
just too lazy to go into detail at the moment.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

P.Y.T. said:


> lulu22:
> NYCFashionista
> CrazyBeautifulU
> ririan
> Deborah1986
> PurseCollector
> erinmiyu
> DC-Cutie
> lolobaby
> voodoo_Mary
> flsurfergirl13
> Shoelover
> dpgyr1026
> *Sorry if I left anyone out. feel free to*
> 
> I like something different about each and everyones outfits! I'm
> just too lazy to go into detail at the moment.



love the shoes in your avatar!! ID?? and your baby is adorable!

ETA: nevermind, i got it! Sergio Rossi and that's your goddaughter!


----------



## tweety32976

dpgyrl026 said:


> H & M blue/white striped blazer (pictures do not do this justice, love it!)
> H & M white denim bf shorts
> Navy Blue bf tank top from a local shop
> H & M belt
> Via Spiga clogs
> ASOS messenger bag.


Love this!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I  just read your post again! Yes, you are correct. Thank you... **wink**


----------



## asl_bebes

Goodness, I just love this thread ... I'm such a lazy bum when it comes to clothes but all your fabulous outfits are so inspiring!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

alex.losee said:


> thought I'd throw this one up from yesterday!



lovely outfit!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

alex.losee said:


> All J Crew



I love this combo and it looks like you have a really nice necklace on.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lulu22 said:


> Wore this on friday. Top: Jcrew, Pants:Club Monaco, Belt: Calvin Klein, Shoes: Zara



stunning, I love this outfit!


----------



## Deborah1986

flsurfergirl3 said:


>


 
_Great summer outfit _


----------



## sasha671

Great outfits girls! Moi: H&M skirt, Zara shirt, Jcrew necklace, tom ford Olivia shades, Mulberry bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 FCUK dress, Miu miu bow bag, tom ford Miranda sunglasses, Miss 60 jaiden boots


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sasha* - you are too cute for words and thanks, I was able to locate the DVF dress 
*flsurfergirl3 *- Hey Miss Beach Bunny.  lookin' good!
*dpgyrl026* - nice look, cute jacket
*Helena928* - right on, as always!
*purse collector *- Love all of your looks, but the last is my favorite.


----------



## beeb

Helena928 said:


>



Because your heel isn't touching the ground it looks like you're levitating! That pic is so cool!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Frye Boots, Steven Alan dress


----------



## purse collector

tulip8 said:


> pursecollector- always love your outfits!
> who makes that striped tee/tank with the chain link trim?


Thanks so much ...the top is from bloomingdale's and the brand is aqua


airborne said:


> *pursecollector pic #3
> *


----------



## purse collector

flsurfergirl3 said:


> LOVE this! i gotta try something with a cardigan and belt


Thanks...you should and when you do post a pic 


Helena928 said:


> Purse Collector, awesome outfits as always!!!


...nice ensemble...your legs look like a mile long with the shorts and wedges


lulu22 said:


> purse collector - I love all of your outfits as well, especially the last two


----------



## alex.losee

this is the necklace that goes with the outfit


----------



## hyper_ballad




----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Gorgeous girl! Lovin' the wedges (because I have the same ones! haha)


----------



## ilovefashion87

Were bootie twins! I love them!
And your outfits are so cute!


QUOTE=sasha671;16112131]Great outfits girls! Moi: H&M skirt, Zara shirt, Jcrew necklace, tom ford Olivia shades, Mulberry bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 FCUK dress, Miu miu bow bag, tom ford Miranda sunglasses, Miss 60 jaiden boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## initialed




----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>



love the bag!


----------



## trisha48228

You ladies look great! I really like dpgyr, Deb, Alex, Sasha and Lulu


----------



## sasha671

Everybody looks great! Moi: DVF Steele in tribal tatoo, zara sandals, Tom Ford olivia in pink pearl


----------



## airborne

love the alex wang!


initialed said:


>


----------



## dpgyrl026

Hyper...wow if there was ever a perfect haircut for a face...that's you.  You rock that haircut so well!

Initialed/Helena, I always love that look that you guys pull off. It reminds me of the great looks I see on lookbook.nu.  With that said, I think it works much better for slender body types like yours.  Jealous!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys for the lovely comments!

Sasha, love your dress!!


----------



## Helena928

dpgyrl026 said:


> Hyper...wow if there was ever a perfect haircut for a face...that's you. You rock that haircut so well!
> 
> Initialed/Helena, I always love that look that you guys pull off. It reminds me of the great looks I see on lookbook.nu. With that said, I think it works much better for slender body types like yours. Jealous!


 

Thank you! lookbook.nu has so many interesting outfits and photos, doesn't it?


----------



## initialed

*pinkgoldfish*, *airborne* & *dpgyrl026* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia and lace.


----------



## purse collector

initialed - love the bag
sasha - as always you look great


----------



## purse collector

crazybeautiful - your shoes !!!!  love it


----------



## purse collector

me...just hanging out with darling daughter at Robertson ...shopping


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love your top in the second picture! It looks so sweet!


----------



## Helena928

PurseCollector, cute as always! 
CrazyBeautiful, shoes are def insane! wow!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## oscarcat729

Helena928 said:


>



Gorgeous! I am in *love* with that coat! You've actually inspired me to go to H&M tomorrow!


----------



## initialed

*purse collector* -  Thank you!


----------



## voodoo_mary

no tags pink jumpsuit, vince camuto shoes










helmut lang dress, vintage bag, banfi zambrelli shoes





vivienne tam coat, habitual jeans, vintage bag, seychelles shoes


----------



## sasha671

Vodoo_Mary! Love jumpsuit, love HL dress. You have the most perfect body! moi: All Saints dress. DVF belt, Zara wedges. Dress is actually navy/black plaid, very comfy, has pockets.


----------



## Helena928

oscarcat729 said:


> Gorgeous! I am in *love* with that coat! You've actually inspired me to go to H&M tomorrow!



Thanks!! I know I've seen it in some H&Ms still, so hopefully yours will have it!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I just found this thread and I love everyone's outfits! Figured I'd post mine 





h & m maxi dress, sam edelman gigi sandals, and alexander wang diego bucket bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've seen a few of you ladies wearing Zara shoes - are they comfortable and how is the quality?

Thanks


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie! I love and i mean LOOOOOVE Zara shoes. 50% of my footwear is from Zara. Comfortable , great styles


----------



## luvmy3girls

purse collector said:


> me...just hanging out with darling daughter at Robertson ...shopping


 love your necklace in 2nd pic..where is it from?


----------



## ShoeLover

*cinna*-I love your outfit!!! And the bag is awesome!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Victoria's Secret dress, Diesel shoes and Ostrich RM MAC.


----------



## kcf68

Purse collector:


Beautiful outfits!  Could I ask you take such clear pictures in  mirror.  Mine don't turn out so well...Do you have a tilted mirror?  Thank yu!


----------



## purse collector

luvmy3girls said:


> love your necklace in 2nd pic..where is it from?


which one? the small one is tiffany's diamond heart necklace and the rosary is from aldo


----------



## purse collector

kcf68 said:


> Purse collector:
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfits!  Could I ask you take such clear pictures in  mirror.  Mine don't turn out so well...Do you have a tilted mirror?  Thank yu!


Thanks!!!  Nope I don't have a tilted mirror just a regular one...the pic doesn't always come out clear sometimes you can't see the nice detail in the outfit.


----------



## purse collector

cinnabun4chu said:


> I just found this thread and I love everyone's outfits! Figured I'd post mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h & m maxi dress, sam edelman gigi sandals, and alexander wang diego bucket bag


nice bag...


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>


Love this...it's cool how you incorporated the colored denim shorts into the outfit


----------



## hyper_ballad

dpgyrl026, thank you so much!!! That's really sweet 
voodoomary, that HL dress is to die for.. jealous!!  You look amazing in it!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Martina_Italy

fettfleck said:


> Victoria's Secret dress, Diesel shoes and Ostrich RM MAC.




Lovely dress!!!


----------



## CivicGirl

*fettfleck *- Great dress, great bag!


----------



## purse collector

Me


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## initialed




----------



## zhou_l

haven't posted here for a while...
Everyone looks great!! =D

happy weekend!


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you Martina_Italy and CivicGirl!  It is a Victoria's Secret dress and funnily turned out the one thing from my order which wasn't crappy quality (was my first oder there and I didn't know their clothes are not super quality as are their bras...)!


----------



## J.E

Yesterdays outfit! 

D&G top
Zara jeans
LV Eva purse
Tod´s ballerinas


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## lulu22

What a shoe closet Brasilian Babe! Such a perfect backdrop


----------



## titania029

lulu22 said:


> What a shoe closet Brasilian Babe! Such a perfect backdrop



Every time she posts, I always thought it was a shoe store.  I just realized today that it's her closet 

Great cuff bracelet!


----------



## platinum_girly

Me and new Baby Rocco


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## sheishollywood

initialed said:


>



Are you from Vancouver by any chance?  (not to be a creep, but you totally look like you bought your outfit at Aritzia! I have the same shirt in different colors).


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy lace sandals, Lace Bodysuit, Trousers


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purse collector said:


> Me



I love your style and this is again a hit.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

J.E said:


> Yesterdays outfit!
> 
> D&G top
> Zara jeans
> LV Eva purse
> Tod´s ballerinas



cute top!


----------



## J.E

pinkgoldfish said:


> cute top!



thanks!


----------



## bagsforme

Philip Lim dress, CL shoes.


----------



## alex.losee

I really enjoy how different everyone's styles are. it gives me inspiration.


----------



## ShoeLover

Yesterday:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Romper, Poncho, and Marni Wedges.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*purse collector*- Do you mind sharing who makes your flats in this pic? Love them!


----------



## sasha671

Purse collector! i love your casual style and you have the best relaxed pose. few recent ootds:


----------



## CoachGirl12

scoobiesmomma said:


> *purse collector*- Do you mind sharing who makes your flats in this pic? Love them!


Love your striped top, what brand if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Helena928

Sasha, you have the best handbags!! 

Here are two of my outfits from last week:


----------



## lulu22

Here's mine from yesterday


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Helena*, you look awesome as usual! The second outfit...is that a dress you're wearing under the denim shirt? I just bought two denim shirts and am trying to figure out what to wear with them. Thanks!


----------



## Helena928

KlassicKouture said:


> *Helena*, you look awesome as usual! The second outfit...is that a dress you're wearing under the denim shirt? I just bought two denim shirts and am trying to figure out what to wear with them. Thanks!


 
Thanks!! Yup! It's just a basic black jersey dress! very simple, so it needed to be jazzed up.


----------



## purse collector

pinkgoldfish said:


> I love your style and this is again a hit.


Thank you
 


scoobiesmomma said:


> *purse collector*- Do you mind sharing who makes your flats in this pic? Love them!


Got it from nordies...the brand is BP




CoachGirl12 said:


> Love your striped top, what brand if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all...Aqua from Bloomingdales


----------



## purse collector

sasha671 said:


> Purse collector! i love your casual style and you have the best relaxed pose. few recent ootds:


Thanks...love the first outfit!!!  Who makes your black booties on the last pic?  On the first pic are your pants jbrands?  I'm dying to get one myself.


----------



## purse collector

Few pics from a couple of days


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ *Purse* - I love your looks, as always!!!

A few of my looks from the past week:


----------



## stefeilnately

Lovely outfits ladies!!

Here are two of mine...


----------



## iluvmybags

This was my "Back to work Monday" outfit

Elizabeth & James Blazer
White Tshirt (Stem)
Free People Leggings (w/ankle zippers)
MbyMJ Strappy Booties
Alexander McQueen for Target Scarf
Alexander Wang Rocco bag


----------



## sasha671

Purse collector! Thank you! Black boots are Miss sixty Jaiden. I love them, incredibly comfortable, I have 3 pairs in different colors. Pants in the 1st pic are J Brand Houlihan in Vintage sahara. And these too i own in multiples (4 colors). LOL love them. Some more recent OOTDs. ALL DVF


----------



## airborne

[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

you have a really nice wardrobe! i was wondering do u carry handbags if so what designer is your favorite would like to show modeling pics  



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Romper, Poncho, and Marni Wedges.


----------



## airborne

*sashas671 *you look great as usually love your modeling pics w/ handbags! cute!


----------



## bridgetshops925

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9lbwDrb6bVQ/TFdV9aqjy9I/AAAAAAAABrM/NeSj63ZlE2g/s320/IMG_1700.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9lbwDrb6bVQ/TFdV99QynlI/AAAAAAAABrU/ibEZzolPC0k/s320/IMG_1704.jpg

It's been far too long since I've been on tPF! 
Top is Zara
Skirt is Kensie
Shoes are Kensie
Necklace is Banana Republic
Watch is Michael Kors (Oversize Ceramic, #MK5163)


----------



## KlassicKouture

Helena928 said:


> Thanks!! Yup! It's just a basic black jersey dress! very simple, so it needed to be jazzed up.


 
Thank you so much! 



Lookin' good, ladies! Lookin' good!!


----------



## sasha671

Airborne! Thank you. I posted a bunch of OOTD pics with JBrand Houlihans in Houlihans thread. here are few I havent posted here before. i think. Sharkskin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vintage olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vintage Sahara


----------



## initialed




----------



## sasha671

initialed! You look so cute. And young


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Trying out leopard tights.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Zara head to toe. I'm in love with their jodhpur pants!


----------



## heartfelt

^^ I love those pants! How funny-- I'm wearing the same sandals today!


----------



## airborne

love the pants!! love your handbag collection too!


sasha671 said:


> Airborne! Thank you. I posted a bunch of OOTD pics with JBrand Houlihans in Houlihans thread. here are few I havent posted here before. i think. Sharkskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage olive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Sahara


----------



## DC-Cutie

work today


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> work today


Very nice.


----------



## initialed

*sasha671* - Thank you! And you rock those JBrands so good.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want to be *DC*, *pursecollector* and *sasha* when I grow up.


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie said:


> work today



I love the shoes. I need these in my life. Do they have a name? Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you MoMo, Duke and Sasha 

*Sasha* - the shoes are Louboutin Pique Cire


----------



## sasha671

^ tyvm. How do they run? They r no longer in stores so I can't try them on and CL sizing is all over the place. I tried 38 that fit in some styles and needed 40.5 in others. Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm a 40 in most CLs, so I got these in 40 and they fit perfectly!


----------



## sasha671

Ty


----------



## ame

DC-Cutie said:


> work today
> http://i38.tinypic.com/213kaab.jpg



DAYUM girl you fine!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## cbrooke

^Your shoes are absolutely TDF!!!!  What are they???

NM just read your blog and got the brand


----------



## cinnabun4chu

cbrooke said:


> ^Your shoes are absolutely TDF!!!!  What are they???
> 
> NM just read your blog and got the brand



Jessica Simpson Dany, I love them, they make me nice and tall 

haha just read that you figured it out.. oops


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Summer shorts.


----------



## purse collector

Dukeprincess said:


> I want to be *DC*, *pursecollector* and *sasha* when I grow up.


 so sweet


----------



## loveinspiration

hi! i'm new to this site and just thought i'd share what i wore to work the other day. nothing special, just some things i had sitting in my closet i decided to throw together


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love this outfit!  Comfortable and casual...but super cute!


----------



## ShoeLover

Work outfit:


----------



## Helena928

cinnabun4chu -Love this! The shoes, the bag, everything!


----------



## Helena928

loveinspiration said:


> hi! i'm new to this site and just thought i'd share what i wore to work the other day. nothing special, just some things i had sitting in my closet i decided to throw together



Simple and chic! Love your shoes!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## chanelbaby

would love it if everyone could list where they got the pieces of their outfits from


----------



## cinnabun4chu

oops, i forgot to! my last one was:

dress - T by Alexander Wang
shoes - Jessica Simpson Dany
bag - Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## purse collector

ShoeLover said:


> Work outfit:


love your bracelet...who is it by? the silver one


----------



## purse collector

Helena928 said:


>


nice casual chic


----------



## purse collector

moi...


----------



## airborne

love the dress purse


----------



## tulip8

Pursecollector- who makes your necklace with the bows? TIA! Great looks!


----------



## dyyong

GORGEOUS outfits ladies! some eye candies for preggo


----------



## purse collector

airborne said:


> love the dress purse


thanks




tulip8 said:


> Pursecollector- who makes your necklace with the bows? TIA! Great looks!


thanks...its f21


----------



## ShoeLover

purse-the cuff is luxirare:
https://shopluxirare.com/web/shoppi...ect=DESC&main_no=191&page=1&rtn_page=main.php


----------



## purselover328

Love your sandals!!!!! if you don't mind me asking......where did you get them?


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks...its f21



Love you sandals!!!!!if you don't mind me asking.....where did you get them?


----------



## allurella

Helena928 said:


>


 I love your outfit (and blog )


----------



## sasha671

DKNY leather vest, Vince pants, Zara sandals, Ferragamo clutch, Tom Ford Emmeline in violet sunglasses


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Awesome! I love that vest!


----------



## purse collector

purselover328 said:


> Love your sandals!!!!! if you don't mind me asking......where did you get them?


sam edelman...got them last summer


----------



## purselover328

*http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/925/sunnydt.jpg*


----------



## IrisCole

Yesterday:











Today:


----------



## sasha671

Iriscole! Love both! Who makes black shoes? Thanks


----------



## IrisCole

sasha671 said:


> Iriscole! Love both! Who makes black shoes? Thanks



Thank you! The black shoes are Jeffrey Campbell "Dipper" Wedges


----------



## DC-Cutie

*IrisCole* - love, love, love your necklaces and the skirt!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## purse collector

purselover - love ur LV
iriscole - love both of ur outfits...who makes ur blue necklace on ur second outfit? and ur skirt?


----------



## IrisCole

purse collector said:


> purselover - love ur LV
> iriscole - love both of ur outfits...who makes ur blue necklace on ur second outfit? and ur skirt?



Thanks  The necklace is actually two of the same necklace, just hooked together in the back - they were from Ann Taylor Loft this past spring; the skirt is from Ann Taylor Loft about two years ago.


----------



## lulu22

Love your first outfit IrisCole!

Yesterday:


----------



## airborne

love the your style and the vintage home decor!





IrisCole said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


----------



## ShoeLover

*lulu*-that black dress looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> purselover - love ur LV
> iriscole - love both of ur outfits...who makes ur blue necklace on ur second outfit? and ur skirt?


Thank you!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lulu22 said:


> Here's mine from yesterday



Love the belt, it completes the dress.


----------



## sasha671

Lulu22! stunning in your LBD. I finally found a romper i fell comfortable in (not too short/revealing). DVF romper, Zara shoes, Balenciaga city GGH sandstone


----------



## allurella

^ i love it!


----------



## pochettelover

I love both your outfits lulu22!


----------



## Jeannam2008

lulu22 said:


> Love your first outfit IrisCole!
> 
> Yesterday:








Stunning outfits. I love those white heels


----------



## Jeannam2008

IrisCole said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


  Your shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## zhou_l

havent posted here fora while...everyone looks great!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Lovely!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

zhou_l said:


> havent posted here fora while...everyone looks great!




Lovely dress!! You look great!!!


----------



## purse collector

sasha you did it again!  lovely outfit


----------



## olialm1

Zhou, is that a Philip Lim dress?


----------



## CoachGirl12

zhou_l said:


> havent posted here fora while...everyone looks great!


That dress is gorgeous, can I ask where you got it at? TIA!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It looks like it's this Phillip Lim dress:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=BGCIFroogleFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2TDY


----------



## Dabyachunv

Gorge!  I think you just sold me on this dress.



zhou_l said:


> havent posted here fora while...everyone looks great!


----------



## voodoo_mary

helmut lang ombre dress, arch red shoes, vintage bag








helmut lang top, miss sixty jeans, pour la victoire booties











chloe top, mike & chris pants, no brand stripe jacket, vintage gucci bag, f-troupe flat shoes


----------



## Helena928

Irish Cole, I seriously love all of your outfits from head to toe!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## lulu22

Thank you ShoeLover and pinkgolfish!

sasha671 - thanks! I love your jumpsuit - it looks great on you!

pochettelover - thank you! I like how your top coordinates with the background  Very cute.

Jennam2008 - thanks! They're actually a really pale pink (D&G), but they do look white in the photo 


Zhou_I - i love your dress. Looks fab!


----------



## lulu22

Helena928 - love your second outfit - so causal chic


----------



## serena11

Voodoo Mary- I love, love that chloe top! It's so sweet and perfect on you.


----------



## Helena928

lulu22 said:


> Helena928 - love your second outfit - so causal chic




Thank you!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Helena928 said:


>


Gorgeous outfits! Girl, what do you do to keep your legs in such great shape? They look amazing!


----------



## stefeilnately

Helena928 said:


>


 

You look gorgeous!


----------



## stefeilnately

me over the weekend..


----------



## egglet

*voodoo_mary*: love all your outfits! you look AMAZING!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*voodoo Mary* - I love the striped jacket & pants outfit!


----------



## IrisCole

Helena928 said:


>



Such a pretty outfit! Those booties are to die for!


----------



## zhou_l

Thanks to lulu22, Dabyachunv, CoachGirl12, Martina_Italy, ShoeLover, olialm1
Yes It's the Phillip Lim dress!! It's on sale 60% off at Nordstrom as well as Barneys warehouse sale =D

*voodoo_mary* you look goooorgeous!!! I need more helmut lang toooo =D


----------



## zhou_l

diy tutu skirt for yesterday ...

styled with a metallic cardigan and a mesh top


----------



## Deborah1986

voodoo_mary said:


>


 
_AMAZING !!!_


----------



## purse collector

helena - nice outfits but the 2nd is my fav


----------



## 4Elegance

Helena- you look stunning


----------



## glaserads

Working from home, therefore decided to a colorful dress (Thank goodness I did!! Just ran into my ex running errands!  ) For dinner tonight I&#8217;ll be pairing this ensemble with my CL Decoltissimo (Ignore the mess in the foreground I'm in the midst of a big move  )   




a close up of the scarf with the dress


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lulu22 said:


> Love your first outfit IrisCole!
> 
> Yesterday:



lovely! That neckline of the dress makes you look very elegant


----------



## lilflobowl

wore this to a good friend's wedding:


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Havent posted in a very long time!


----------



## Deborah1986

lilflobowl said:


>


 
_Very nice so summer love it !! _


----------



## Helena928

Thanks Purse Collector, 4Elegance, Stefeilnately & IrishCole!!  



CoachGirl12 said:


> Gorgeous outfits! Girl, what do you do to keep your legs in such great shape? They look amazing!


 
Aw thank you!!  I must say that I walk a lot!!!! Aside from walking my dog a few times a day, I will often walk 40 blocks in Manhattan rather than taking the subway or a cab b/c it's one of my favorite things to do (the people watching alone makes it interesting). And then I force myself to go to the gym which is certainly not as fun!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cynthia Vincent Wedges, Elizabeth and James shorts, Denim shirt


----------



## Helena928

stefeilnately said:


> me over the weekend..


 
Love this and your bag is so buttery and soft!!!


----------



## Helena928

H&M blazer & leather skirt, chloe shoes, vintage chanel.


----------



## zhou_l

^I love your blazer and your shoes!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Helena928 said:


> H&M blazer & leather skirt, chloe shoes, vintage chanel.


very nice!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Helena928 said:


> H&M blazer & leather skirt, chloe shoes, vintage chanel.





Love this, you look great!!!


----------



## *karolyn*

.


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great...me the past couple of days


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## CoachGirl12

KellBellCA said:


>


O my, I love your blazer, you look great!


----------



## initialed




----------



## cheyqua

*helena928* oh I looooooove your outfit! really love how you pair nude blazer with that oh-so-beautiful blue chloe shoes


----------



## allurella

Helena928 said:


> H&M blazer & leather skirt, chloe shoes, vintage chanel.


 amazing  love the blazer!


----------



## lily25

Mixing the old with the new!






Silk top Costume National reallly old like from 2001
Cotton skirt Muji 
Leather and wood sandals Bou Bou Des Colonies 
Hermes handbag black Lindy 34 
diamond studs, tennis bracelet and my new eternity ring


----------



## *karolyn*

lily25
your look is very elegant, I love it!


----------



## *karolyn*

initialed
a good combination!! the bag is beautiful!!


----------



## *karolyn*

look de other day


----------



## lily25

Oooh you are beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Wedges, American Apparel skirt, Kain Crop


----------



## creditcardfire

FAB, Crazybeautiful. Those wedges are TDF.


----------



## initialed

**karolyn** - Thank you!


----------



## zhou_l

I couldn't wait til fall to wear my givenchy boots ...


----------



## MAGs

Loving everyone's outfits. Special mention helena928. I'm so copying most of your outfits, girl!


----------



## stefeilnately

outfit today..


----------



## pinkgoldfish

stefeilnately said:


> outfit today..



Love the clutch and your trousers! Would love to try out a pair like that too, not sure how it would look.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

H&M shirt dress with cardi from Camden Town and silver jewelery


----------



## stefeilnately

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the clutch and your trousers! Would love to try out a pair like that too, not sure how it would look.


 
Thanks dear! Hope you find the perfect pair!!


----------



## Helena928

MAGs said:


> Loving everyone's outfits. Special mention helena928. I'm so copying most of your outfits, girl!


 

Aww, Thanks so much!!


----------



## Helena928

stefeilnately said:


> outfit today..


 
LOVE the fit of these pants! And that clutch... i NEED!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great...me the past couple of days


 
fab as always. I'm kicking myself for not buying the clogs in the first pic!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928

zhou_l said:


> I couldn't wait til fall to wear my givenchy boots ...


 
amazing boots!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thanks Helena! I am inspired by your outfits too! Love yr blog


----------



## orinoco

Helena928 i'm in LOVE with those blue/nude Chloe heels..!! if u don't mind me asking, do u know where i can get a pair and what they're called? 

big fan of your blog!  so utterly jealous of ur photogenicstsitmsms...


----------



## cinnabun4chu

blouse: Urban Outfitters
skirt: Forever 21
shoes: Balenciaga
bag: Alexander Wang Diego


----------



## tweety32976

KellBellCA said:


>


you look so pretty. love your hair.


----------



## CoachGirl12

cinnabun4chu said:


> blouse: Urban Outfitters
> skirt: Forever 21
> shoes: Balenciaga
> bag: Alexander Wang Diego


LOVE your shoes and that bag!


----------



## zhou_l

It's still hot outside...but I couldnt wait for fall and wore this at home today


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## pinkgoldfish

cinnabun4chu said:


> blouse: Urban Outfitters
> skirt: Forever 21
> shoes: Balenciaga
> bag: Alexander Wang Diego



I really love that bag!


----------



## Karenada

cinnabun4chu said:


> blouse: Urban Outfitters
> skirt: Forever 21
> shoes: Balenciaga
> bag: Alexander Wang Diego


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit, the colour the shoes even the diego


----------



## olialm1

cinnabun -  your outfit
helena928 - I'm currently obsessed with your blog. You have great style!!


----------



## Helena928

orinoco said:


> Helena928 i'm in LOVE with those blue/nude Chloe heels..!! if u don't mind me asking, do u know where i can get a pair and what they're called?
> 
> big fan of your blog!  so utterly jealous of ur photogenicstsitmsms...




Thank you so much!! I WISH I had the name of those shoes! I bought them at Century21 without their original box so i never knew the name of that style! I just checked the shoe and there's nothing on there! SORRY!!



olialm1 said:


> helena928 - I'm currently obsessed with your blog. You have great style!!



Thank you!!!! So nice to hear that!


----------



## Helena928

cinnabun4chu, love your outfits!!!


----------



## la_Monita

Nice outfits here !

Have been posting in the plus size outfit topic, but why not here as well.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Helena928 said:


> cinnabun4chu, love your outfits!!!



I adore yours as well, your pictures are always beautiful (assuming you are lucky enough to have someone take them ) love your blog!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*la_Monita* - you are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## *karolyn*

*cinnabun4chu y la_monita , I love your looks!*


----------



## *karolyn*

footwear ... black wedges




http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/8257/lookcine.jpg
jacket: zara
dress: asos
Necklace:asos
wedges: mango


----------



## Helena928

*karolyn* said:


> footwear ... black wedges



Love the jacket on top of this look!


----------



## *karolyn*

lace dress: asos
footwear: peep toes of zara in gray color, But I do not have photo

purse:Shop of madrid (spain)


----------



## *karolyn*

Helena928 said:


> Love the jacket on top of this look!


 thank you!!! The jacket is of zara!
I have looked at your blog...And it is fabulous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

la_Monita said:


> Nice outfits here !
> 
> Have been posting in the plus size outfit topic, but why not here as well.


Just got done looking thru all your pics on your blog, gorgeous!


----------



## Helena928

thank you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Full skirt, tube top, heels


----------



## stefeilnately

helena, you never fail to impress! Lovely pics of yr outfits babe!!

Crazybeautiful, love the heels and the skirt!

my outfit..


----------



## la_Monita

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got done looking thru all your pics on your blog, gorgeous!



Thank you 
The pics are not always that interesting, but I like doing it.

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!


Karolyn I adore that black lace dress, you look awesome in it! Mango wedges are a killer too


----------



## initialed




----------



## ShoeLover

Looking great ladies!
Matchy matchy this weekend


----------



## CoachGirl12

ShoeLover said:


> Looking great ladies!
> Matchy matchy this weekend


Gorgeous as always ShoeLover


----------



## petit papillon

*karolyn* said:


> lace dress: asos
> footwear: peep toes of zara in gray color, But I do not have photo


 
Look lovely in your dress! I was eyeing it on asos too, may I know the sizing on it? I have never ordered any petite from them, do they run tts or smaller? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ame

you guys are so making me want to "try" harder. lol I wish I could wear heels...ugh!  And I am painfully boring. But there is a LOT of inspiration in this thread!


----------



## purseaddict**

*la_Monita* - You are gorgeous and look like a model!!


----------



## Helena928

Stefeilnately, love the silver pop against that white outfit!
Shoelover, Gorgeous! Love the shoes.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Classic strapless dress.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies!
*Helena*- I loooove that red jeans/denim shirt combo! I'd like to copy it but I don't have any red pants 
*Crazyb*-you always have awesome shoes!


----------



## airborne

love your A wang bag!!


cinnabun4chu said:


> blouse: Urban Outfitters
> skirt: Forever 21
> shoes: Balenciaga
> bag: Alexander Wang Diego


----------



## DC-Cutie

a couple of recent outfits:


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## zhou_l

^ DC-Cutie
I love all your outfits  especially the first one!


----------



## zhou_l

me trying on some fall stuff again...


----------



## kgirl<3

DC- looooooooooooove that first outfit!


----------



## sara09

DC-Cutie, lovely outfits! Can you tell the brand of the skirt in the first outfit, it is so beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*zhou_l * - thanks so much.  I see you're still having fun, getting ready for fall.  I love your skirt!
*KGirl *- thank you!
*Sara *- thanks, the skirt is from Banana Republic


----------



## zhou_l

I'm back to summer now wearing husband's shirt and bag...


----------



## sonya

^ I like how effortless your outfit looks!


----------



## purse collector

cinnabun - love the shorts with the blue grey shirt...where's the shirt from if you don't mind me asking.  Is it silk?
initialled - love your bbag 
helena - love the red with denim...and your latest outfit with zara boots is cute and casual.  Now I'm kicking myself for not picking up those boot.  I'm in dire need of something red for this fall...you inspired me!  Maybe a red leather pants
zhou - love your latest outfit wearing your husband's shirt


----------



## initialed

*purse collector* - Thank you!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

airborne said:


> love your A wang bag!!



thanks!!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

purse collector said:


> cinnabun - love the shorts with the blue grey shirt...where's the shirt from if you don't mind me asking.  Is it silk?



it's actually from Urban Outfitters, Silence & Noise, the color is this greyish lavendar i guess? love it even though it's not silk, it was such a steal too!


----------



## Helena928

Zhou, absolutely love your outfit!! Perfect!





purse collector said:


> helena - love the red with denim...and your latest outfit with zara boots is cute and casual.  Now I'm kicking myself for not picking up those boot.  I'm in dire need of something red for this fall...you inspired me!  Maybe a red leather pants



I think you should get something red! I've had these red jeans for about 3 years and I actually get SO much use out of them and wear them year round. But I would LOVE a red leather something!


----------



## zhou_l

Thanks alll!!


helena I love your red jeans!


----------



## airborne

really love this look, and the coord with your shoes, chic!!



zhou_l said:


> I'm back to summer now wearing husband's shirt and bag...


----------



## thavasa

Haven't posted here for a while and def need to catch up with all your wonderful outfitsss!!!
Me Today


----------



## pearlisthegurl

thavasa said:


> Haven't posted here for a while and def need to catch up with all your wonderful outfitsss!!!
> Me Today




Love your skirt!


----------



## Stereotypeq

new favorite thread.. bags are great, but outfits take coordination and it's interesting to see what everyone puts together...! will jump in one day and post. until then enjoying all your posts...!


----------



## Helena928

a casual sunday


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ LOVE that ensemble, Helena! Chic, effortless, casual, with a downtown spin. ALL of my favorite style elements!   (plus, you have the most gorgeous, healthy hair)


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> a casual sunday


 
As always! Pretty girl!


----------



## zhou_l

hope not just full body shots are included... 
I'm loving my new python embossed cotton shorts =D


----------



## Helena928

KristyDarling, thank you! It's because I spent this summer basically air drying my hair (not in the above pic though!) and it helped tremendously!   - It needed major TLC! 

Kcf, thank  you!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

zhou_l said:


> hope not just full body shots are included...
> I'm loving my new python embossed cotton shorts =D



those shorts are awesome!


----------



## secret_shopper




----------



## airborne

love pic #1 w/ your LV strapped as a messenger!! love this look


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

secret shopper - I love your whole look!


----------



## la_Monita

Helena you always look like you're in a magazine or something!







new dress from mango


----------



## CoachGirl12

la_Monita said:


> Helena you always look like you're in a magazine or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new dress from mango


Girl you are gorgeous! Where do you buy your dresses, online? I love your dresses!! I always have a hard time finding ones that fit in all the best areas!  Do you have your dresses tailored?


----------



## loves

zhou I love the outfit with your husband's shirt! fab look


----------



## KristyDarling

la_Monita -- are you a professional model??? You're gorge!!!

Secret-shopper -- I love that shade of ultra-violet!!

CrazyBeautiful -- I love the flapper vibe of that outfit!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## zhou_l

outfit today..





trying out the top in H&M..


----------



## initialed




----------



## loves

zhou i - this look is flawless


----------



## loves

la_monita - love your pic!

initialed, i like your hoodie


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thank you!


----------



## loves

initialed 

i like this pic!


----------



## loves

cute bag!


----------



## lliloveit

initialed said:


>



Oh how cute is this pic! 
very feline chic~ love all your looks initialed!
... what were you and your cat looking at anyway?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Secret shopper, I love your pics!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

secret_shopper -  where did you get the wedges? I love them!!


----------



## secret_shopper

Thank you guys !!

The wedges are from Bianco


----------



## zhou_l

loves said:


> zhou i - this look is flawless




Thank you! =D


----------



## xoALEXA

top: alice+olivia
pants: joe's jeans


----------



## DisCo

la_Monita said:


> Nice outfits here !
> 
> Have been posting in the plus size outfit topic, but why not here as well.



Vavavoom!!


----------



## sonya

I love this skirt!




zhou_l said:


> outfit today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying out the top in H&M..


----------



## initialed

*lliloveit* - Thank you!!  We weren't looking at anything.


----------



## Flufff

Just a boring casual outfit


----------



## zhou_l

Sonya   Thank you


here's my outfit today...


----------



## secret_shopper

^Those shoes are TDF






Marc Jacobs Stam bag
Acne blouse
H&M Shorts


----------



## gwendolen

initialed said:


>



Love this picture! And the messenger bag!


----------



## zhou_l

secret_shopper said:


> ^Those shoes are TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag
> Acne blouse
> H&M Shorts



I totally love the blouse.
and even more beautiful in person!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I  your skirt. Who made it?



zhou_l said:


> outfit today..


----------



## pinkgoldfish

secret_shopper said:


> ^Those shoes are TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag
> Acne blouse
> H&M Shorts



I love the outfit! It's the blouse, the bag and the beautiful blues...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

zhou_l said:


> Sonya   Thank you
> 
> 
> here's my outfit today...



Love the bag : leopard and bows, two of my favourite things!


----------



## initialed

*gwendolen* - Thank you!


----------



## initialed




----------



## *ilovebrad*

love your outfit!




secret_shopper said:


> ^Those shoes are TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag
> Acne blouse
> H&M Shorts


----------



## zhou_l

La Vanguardia said:


> I  your skirt. Who made it?




Thank you! =D

they are by Phillip Lim!


----------



## loves

Love the blouse, the whole outfit!


----------



## loves

you look great, love the colors on you!


----------



## loves

lovely


----------



## Flufff

Thx hun


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thank you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

zhou_l said:


> they are by Phillip Lim!



Thanks!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## cbrooke

^great skirt!  where did you get it?


----------



## Helena928

Thanks! It's from Zara but last year.


----------



## loves

I really like this!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang Leather Shorts!


----------



## alya

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alexander Wang Leather Shorts!


the shorts are very cute. I love your shoes. What are they?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti!


----------



## Flufff

*loves* You always look so perfect! :urock:


----------



## Helena928

loves said:


> I really like this!


 

THANK YOU!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Helena*-love that leather skirt! I want one soo bad!
*Crazyb*-OMG! Your A.W. leather shorts are awesome!!!
Yesterday:


----------



## Flufff

*Shoelove*r you remind me of khloe kardashian! (In a good way)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

loves said:


> I really like this!


 

very nice! love the booties!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Flufff*-thanks for including the "in a good way" part! lol!


----------



## Flufff

ShoeLover said:


> *Flufff*-thanks for including the "in a good way" part! lol!


 
Haha

Well some people don't think Khloe K. is attractive and I personally do think she is very pretty, so I didn't wanted to offend you


----------



## zhou_l

*CrazyBeautifulU* I wanted these giuseppe zanotti pumps sooo much but they r sold out in my size!!!   =P

*Helena*   I love your shoes!



me with Pudding =D


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefeilnately

Helena, another great one from you!

zhou_l, love the outfit!

me today..


----------



## loves

pretty!


----------



## loves

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alexander Wang Leather Shorts!


 
i love it!


----------



## loves

ITA in a better way! 


Flufff said:


> *Shoelove*r you remind me of khloe kardashian! (In a good way)


----------



## loves

pudding's cute
you look great, casual yet pulled together


----------



## loves

i wish i can pull off a balenciaga bag. looks lovely on you


----------



## kdo

*zhou - *I love this outfit.  Who make your skirt?  I love the fit and draping.



zhou_l said:


> outfit today..


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thank you!


----------



## materialgurl

went to see lady gaga yesterday


----------



## Flufff

So pretty! Very cute and put-together


----------



## Martina_Italy

materialgurl said:


> went to see lady gaga yesterday





Great! And you look really good!!


----------



## zhou_l

kdo said:


> *zhou - *I love this outfit.  Who make your skirt?  I love the fit and draping.




thank you =D
It's by Phillip Lim! I think neiman marcus still have them!


----------



## zhou_l

*stefeilnately, love

*Thank you so much!


----------



## Helena928

materialgurl said:


> went to see lady gaga yesterday


 
So cute! Love your tights!


----------



## Helena928

loves said:


> i wish i can pull off a balenciaga bag. looks lovely on you


 

I love that color!!! You have quite the beautiful collection! Do you have an image of it? I would love to see and drool!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps, Rachel Comey Petal Shorts


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## loves

cute! love your tights!


----------



## loves

looking great! i love your jeans, can i know where they're from?


----------



## loves

crazybeautiful i love your shoes!


----------



## loves

i'd totally wear this! except it's hot and and i'd do flip flops


----------



## lightgreen22




----------



## loves

what a sweet looking blouse! love your cabinet too


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Helena928 said:


>


I love nautical stripes with red accents. Always a hit


----------



## pinkgoldfish

materialgurl said:


> went to see lady gaga yesterday



Love the outfit, where is your blazer from?


----------



## initialed




----------



## KristyDarling

I'm sensing a stripes theme on this page! Love it!!


----------



## mspera

Helena928 said:


>



Fabulous! You are gorgeous Helena! Cute blazer and lovely Chanel!


----------



## MAGs

mspera said:


> Fabulous! You are gorgeous Helena! Cute blazer and lovely Chanel!



I agree! Ms Helena my shopping list is growing inspired by your posts heheh love your hair,btw


----------



## ShoeLover

*initialed*-I wanna steal your balenciaga collection! Can you _please_ tell me where you live??? lol!
Going to dinner with my love:


----------



## loves

love you in stripes. love the color on your bal!


----------



## loves

you look great! love your dress!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!


----------



## Helena928

Loves, thank you!! The jeans are form H&M and they're the "Squin" style.  They're my favorite jeans! 

Mags & Mspera, thank you!!


----------



## Helena928

Shoelover, looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Helena928

More stripes!!


----------



## RosieD

Helena, you're absolutely stunning and you have a great style as well!


----------



## ame

I would love to see a closeup of your E-ring  Unless I missed it in the Ering thread in the jewelery section...

You have amazing style!


----------



## sasy

cute denim shirt, *Helena*.


----------



## sasy




----------



## zhou_l

^ I LOOOOOOVE your whole outfit head to toe!!!

who made the coat and the skirt(dress??)???


----------



## loves

Helena928 said:


> Loves, thank you!! The jeans are form H&M and they're the "Squin" style. They're my favorite jeans!
> 
> Mags & Mspera, thank you!!


 



thanks i'll have to make a trip to H&M!


----------



## loves

love this! great skirt!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Casual outfit!


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## loves

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## loves

fab shoes brasilian babe!


----------



## Martina_Italy

^^yes, I also like the shoes!!!


----------



## liumeng1995

love the shoes ennerad


----------



## sasy

Thanks, *Zhou *and *Loves*.

*Zhou*-- the top is f21 and the skirt is Erin Fetherston.  I wear a lace bodysuit underneath (not shown in the picture posted here because it's shot from the back).


----------



## loves

thanks sasy!


----------



## mrsronaldo

more photos on my blog!


----------



## lightgreen22

Please excuse the messy bed!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ennerad said:


> quean


 

I love your hair! please visit Nappy, Kinky and Loving it in the beauty section and share what products you use


----------



## HauteMama

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love your hair! please visit Nappy, Kinky and Loving it in the beauty section and share what products you use


 
I agree. I love your hair, your shoes and all of the outfits you post. I still adore those turquoise heeled oxfords from a previous post and would love to know where they are from.


----------



## airborne

really like your destroyed jean look in your blog, and the shoes that went along with it..


mrsronaldo said:


> more photos on my blog!


----------



## Helena928

RosieD & Sasy, thank you very much!!

Ame, yes, i definitely have to share a picture in the e-ring section once i get it cleaned and sparkley again! It's definitely not looking like it did when I got it! haha!


----------



## yasmin23

Outfit I wore recently to dinner with my boyfriend. 





visit my blog http://natalie-natalia.blogspot.com/


----------



## brigadeiro

*M* (aka *Brasilian_babe*)  your Miu Miu pumps!

Recently went to the beach with lil J in tow  (her first time to the beach)
:








Hat from chemist/pharmacy in Byron Bay
Aviator sunglasses from Tiffany & Co.
Bikini from Jets by Jessika Allen
Dress from Phuket, Thailand
Havaianas slim in champagne (not pictured)

My honey bunny is wearing:

Hat from chemist/pharmacy
Gap jumpsuit
Bib from Penrita
Nature Baby booties
Striped cardigan from Seed


----------



## Sator

la_Monita said:


> Nice outfits here !
> 
> Have been posting in the plus size outfit topic, but why not here as well.



I just gone through the last ten or so pages of this thread and I just wanted to comment a little. 

This looks good:






The reason is that it gives you a good waist and accentuates the bust. I noticed your blog, and it is wonderful to see you showing off your curves. However, unless you have clothes made for you or you sew well for yourself, the garment industry as a whole is conspiring against your body shape. 

In particular, I find that a lot of dress patterns are cut with these sorts of pleats at the front. I borrowed this from your blog:






The reason for those pleats are there is so it can be sold to women with a wider range of figures. Although they are passed off as a kind of fashion detail, they are not. They rob you of your hourglass shape, and reduce your curves, thus undermining your best feature. I suggest you watch out for this construction feature and avoid it when you see it in the shops.


----------



## Sator

Right, just caught up with a few more pages of this thread. Voodoo_mary - very well done. Pretty much everything you have posted in this thread shows a lot of taste and imagination. 

This one caught my attention a little. Just for other people's interest, this works by giving  the illusion of extra shape to VM's build which is fairly straight and slender. 






The way this works is by giving you this silhouette:






The dramatic wide lapels widens out your shoulder and bust line. The flared trouser bottoms create another triangle giving you a very wasp waisted look, which also lengthens you out. 

The person who made this look famous was a Savile Row tailor by the name of Tommy Nutter. He made suits for the likes of Mick Jagger in the 1970s. Then Bianca Jagger insisted that Nutter make the same thing for her and this was the result:






Although that picture comes from 1970, it looks absolutely modern now. 

Tommy Nutter tragically died in the 1980s of AIDS, however in reality the brains behind the Nutter look that swept the world was actually Edward Sexton. 

Although no longer located on Savile Row, Mr Sexton still has a shop in London, if anyone is interested:

26 Beauchamp Place
Knightsbridge
London SW 3 2 JL
tel 020 7838 0007
http://www.edwardsexton.co.uk

Here is a very recent example of his work:






A proper Savile Row approach to structuring the lapels means that they sit up and lie properly on the chest, unlike those from the rather lazy construction methods widespread in the women's apparel manufacturing industry today. See the way these lapels are unruly and fail to sit flat (Nr 1):






The second symptom of a lack of proper structure is the way fronts are bit untidy and sag (Nr 2). 

Proper canvassing helps the ends of wide lapels curve back a little so that they don't dog ear and poke out. This is how wide lapels should sit (Ava Gardner):






BTW I have absolutely no business association with Mr Sexton, whom I have never met. I am just an admirer of someone who deserves to be *much* better known. Stella McCartney studied with him.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Sculpted Leopard Platform Wedges


----------



## stefeilnately

a couple of outfits..


----------



## sasy




----------



## LarissaHK

*Sasy, Stefeilnately* beautiful outfitsEveryone looks great


----------



## LarissaHK

Here are two of my recent outfits




...




....




Thank you for letting me share


----------



## stefeilnately

Larissa,love the last outfit! Like Coco!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking good everyone!!!

Brigadeiro, Lil J looks absolutely adorable!!!!
And here's my most recent outfit:


----------



## Sator

Beautiful - well done!


----------



## loves

larissa hk looking gorgeous

brigedero i love your hat! and your pics are gorgeous


----------



## ame

LarissaHK said:


> Here are two of my recent outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Hi Ladies, I hardly post anything here today, but thought I'd do it today for a very comfortable outfit of the day. The shoes are brand new, got them over a month ago but never wore them. I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend these bc they're super comfortable.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Ohhh I adore Tory Burch


----------



## zhou_l

I've been lazy for a while not taking any photos..

here's the outfit from yesterday..celebrating the perfect straight leg jeans I found..


----------



## hyper_ballad




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pwecious_323 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hardly post anything here today, but thought I'd do it today for a very comfortable outfit of the day. The shoes are brand new, got them over a month ago but never wore them. I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend these bc they're super comfortable.


 
Love them! what is the style called?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sator~ very informative post, thanks for the info!


----------



## pwecious_323

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Love them! what is the style called?


 
I believe they're called the Tory Burch Sally.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

dress: Minkpink
shoes: Steve Madden Melrow


----------



## voodoo_mary

^ lovely dress!
sat nite clubbing outfit with out of town guests







robert rodriguez dress, pedder red shoes, vintage envelope bag

work today







AW dress, vintage pierre cardin mesh bag, vince camuto shoes

i wore this to dinner at the new 1-altitude restaurant with mr voodoomary and friends. was a lovely place.







bcbg dress, banfi zambrelli shoes


----------



## airborne

pwecious_323love the tory burch!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Cinnabun -- I love how you wore your hair up and tousled -- goes great with the dress! And killer legs! 

Voodoomary -- Oh how I wish I could be teeny tiny like you!! That Robert Rodriguez dress is amazing, but could only be pulled off by folks with your slim body type. On me, it would be all lumpy and bumpy! LOL. Question about your hair: is it naturally wavy, or do you have a body wave treatment of some kind?


----------



## LarissaHK

*stefeilnately, Sator, ame, loves* (love your new avatar, so cute): thank you very much ladies for your compliments

Sorry not to mention everyone but you all looks fantasticI like to watch this thread and get some inspiration


----------



## voodoo_mary

kristy - my hair is still living off my last perm done in jun 2009!
the curls used to be tighter and smaller more defined- which is the way i like it. it wasnt a body perm. body perms cannot last with my hair. i requested for small rollers rather than the big ones that they use for  japanese perms
now its loosened out alot, and the curls are less defined. but i do use lots of curling products like mousse, shampoo etc to prolong the life of the curls as long as i can.


----------



## kelbell35

LarissaHK said:


>



Love this dress, LarissaHK!


----------



## LarissaHK

kelbell35 said:


> Love this dress, LarissaHK!


* thank you* kelbell35


----------



## Mimster

.




bcbg dress, banfi zambrelli shoes


    Perfection *VM*!


----------



## Helena928

Stefeilnately, love your oufits! I am dying or a Balenciaga clutch! And that grey outfit is adorable.

Sasy, that heart cadi is adorable!

Cinnabun4chu, love that dress!!!!! And that ring! Where is that ring from?

Voodoo Mary, absolutely love the first grey dress!


----------



## Helena928

Recent Outits


----------



## zhou_l

*voodoo_mary*
You look gorgeous in all the outfits!!


----------



## liumeng1995

Voodoo mary gorgeous outfits 
what belt is with the AW dress?


----------



## Sator

OK been going further back in this interesting thread. One thing that really did strike me was just how every time Voodoo_Mary posts something it is a bit of a tour de force of "What _TO_ Wear" - namely how to dress according to your body type. In every case, I think "wow, that's good" it is because what Mary wears gives her shape. 

As I say, Mary has quite a straight body shape and what works creates the impression of more shape ie more bust and hip. 

See this one with the horizontal stripes. The stripes give the illusion of greater width in the shoulder and bust area. There is enough flare on the skirt to give the hip area more shape, which is accentuated by the pleated cut of the skirt.







Ditto here:






See the way the pleats at the skirt area of the dress gives you extra fullness there, perhaps accentuated by the way the pleats fall on the partial bias in this area. It creates the illusion of a more feminine hourglass silhouette. The belt keeps the waist area nipped in. Again horizontal stripes to give the illusion of more width. 

Ditto here:






See the way the sleeve crown has been cut and set with those dramatic pleats. It makes the shoulder-bustline seem wider. The coat has been cut with enough chest and successfully manages to have good waist suppression (getting this right is hard for a cutter to do and you see lots of cuts out there that look as a boxy as potato sacks).  All of this gives the figure shape. I do wish the skirt had a tad more flare though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alrighty....


----------



## Helena928

dc-cutie said:


> alrighty....


 

seriously! Wth?!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LarissaHK said:


> Here are two of my recent outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share





Love them both!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Helena928 said:


> seriously! Wth?!



I know.. where is all of this coming from


----------



## KristyDarling

Maybe Sator could introduce him/herself by starting a thread in the Wardrobe forum...(s)he appears to have a background in design or tailoring...? Sator could be a helpful resource and have a separate advice thread about fit or construction.  Just a thought.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I don't know what the hell is going on here, but I am posting anyway in Wang dress and Gucci heels.


----------



## ame

KristyDarling said:


> Maybe Sator could introduce him/herself by starting a thread in the Wardrobe forum...(s)he appears to have a background in design or tailoring...? Sator could be a helpful resource and have a separate advice thread about fit or construction.  Just a thought.



Seriously, instead of just showing up and "nit picking" and deconstructing all the outfits.


----------



## Swanky

Sator, this is not a criticism thread 
If people WANT opinions, they'll ask, let's not go through and give unwanted advice though . . .  it's not friendly.


----------



## canadianstudies

I think Sator is providing some very interesting critiques - I am not seeing criticism or nastiness at all.


----------



## airborne

...Idk whats is going on, but if we read existing post by others, you probably wouldn't read others giving their personal opinions about ones _personal_ style, I take this thread as each individuals _personal_ style, I have yet to read anyone asking for opinions on the way they look/dress, there are other threads for that...JMO...back to topic:

 VOODOO, you look great -AS USUAL, I like #1 and #3.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

kristydarling - thanks.. i usually hate my hair in a bun haha 

helena928 - the knuckle ring is elizabeth & james and the other one is forever 21


----------



## sasy

*LarissaHK *and *Helena *-- thanks so much.

*LarissaHK * -- love your dress!


----------



## purseaddict**

Everyone is looking fabulous as usual!!

Today running errands: (H&M top, limited shorts, F21 bracelet, Chanel bag and clogs)






Different outfit from another day: (JCrew button up, CABI jeans gifted, Hermes mors ring and Coach scarf, old belt, brown clogs from Marshalls)


----------



## DB4me

OMG!  You ladies look so wonderful.......

I'm a domestic engineer, and spend most of my days in jeans!  I like to pair them with a nice top, and accessories, but I unfortunately don't get as much time to dress up as I'd like.  Hubby and I get out to dinner a few times a month and I then love to go all out!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Geez weez, you all look like supermodels here!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And this is my most recent outfit:


----------



## voodoo_mary

liumeng- the belt is an old 1980s vintage belt with a bronze chunky buckle. it is leather and marked "Hilly".

i find the critiques by sator rather enlightening. and i agree with wat sator said- i do have a straight lanky kind of body. and i do need to work around that. but hey... its just clothes! at the end of the day i dress to please myself 

sator- maybe u could post some of your WAYWT outfits?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've just been catching up with the last couple of pages, and i too find sators critiques quite interesting and enlightening. 



KristyDarling said:


> Maybe Sator could introduce him/herself by starting a thread in the Wardrobe forum...(s)he appears to have a background in design or tailoring...? Sator could be a helpful resource and have a separate advice thread about fit or construction. Just a thought.



I agree with your KristyDarling


----------



## tonkamama

I love this coming Fall Fashion, esp the Military style...   I cannot wait to wear my new military leather jacket even we are still official "summer"...  however it was a bit cooler in the city when I visited so I went for the "look" without any hesitation!!


----------



## cbrooke

^great shoes....what are they???


----------



## tonkamama

cbrooke said:


> ^great shoes....what are they???


*cbrooke ~* Thank you, they are by Dolce Vita (raleigh wedge) ~ I love them so much I bought them in black & brown.


----------



## LarissaHK

*tonkamama, Brasilian_babe*: you both look fabulous


----------



## Mia Bella

Everyone looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how everyone incorporates so many pieces, small to large, and everything just comes together.


----------



## ririan

Wat I wore recently...
I was wearing style no. 1 for a few hours and changed to style no. 2 after that cos I was bored LOL.


----------



## lliloveit

brigadeiro said:


> *M* (aka *Brasilian_babe*)  your Miu Miu pumps!
> 
> Recently went to the beach with lil J in tow  (her first time to the beach)
> :



What a cute mommy and baby!!
Congrats on the new baby!
Is she your first?


----------



## loves

everyone looks great!

larissahk, i loves the new avatar too


----------



## Deborah1986

_yesterday_


----------



## tonkamama

I love everyone's outfits!!!  keep them coming...

*larissahk ~* thank you


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Romper!


----------



## bagsforme

Yumi Kim top, J Crew pants, CL shoes, Linea Pelle belt


----------



## tonkamama

It was like 90°F here... me


----------



## voodoo_mary

its the photographer's day off. sorry for the terrible photos








genetic denim jeans
vintage tweed jacket from london
silk halter
seychelles shoes
vintage bag
vintage woven belt


----------



## vlore

I  your romper *crazybeautiful*!!! Great emerald color!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you vlore! It is my favorite color.  xoxo


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

VoodooMary, love that jacket.  So Chanel!


----------



## loves

yupp voodoo love that jacket!
crazybeautiful that is a gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## loves

bagsforme i love that top
tonkamama you look so chic


----------



## marie-lou

All gorgeous outfits!!


----------



## annemerrick

I bought this vest for my birthday present to myself (today), and now am not sure if it makes me look HUGE!!  I may have to walk across the street to Starbucks to see what my barista says (he has a fine appreciation for fashion)!!!!


----------



## sasha671

Voodoo_Mary! I LOVE LOVE LOVE every 1 of your OOTDs. I want to copy everything. Of course it wont look half as good on me. You have my ideal body type too. Sorry I am gushing. I havent posted in ages. Bunch of DVF OOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DVF Edythe with Jcrew jacket


----------



## BagsRmyLife

voodoo_mary said:


> its the photographer's day off. sorry for the terrible photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genetic denim jeans
> vintage tweed jacket from london
> silk halter
> seychelles shoes
> vintage bag
> vintage woven belt



That jacket is sooooo hotttttttttttttttt!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*Sasha* your dresses are adorable and I love all of your shoes!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

loves said:


> yupp voodoo love that jacket!
> crazybeautiful that is a gorgeous shade of green!




Thank you Loves!


----------



## .jourdyn.

VoodooMary - your outfit is super cute! Especially like the jacket.

Sasha - love your 4th dress posted, super adorable & fun.


I wish I could post outfits again on here, but I wear the same thing everyday, a uniform for school...lame.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> I bought this vest for my birthday present to myself (today), and now am not sure if it makes me look HUGE!!  I may have to walk across the street to Starbucks to see what my barista says (he has a fine appreciation for fashion)!!!!



Happy Happy Birthday Annemerrick!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Wearing all my summer stuff!


----------



## airborne

awesome look voodoo!!! love that blazer and the rolled jeans!!! yes!!...this look is me 



voodoo_mary said:


> its the photographer's day off. sorry for the terrible photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genetic denim jeans
> vintage tweed jacket from london
> silk halter
> seychelles shoes
> vintage bag
> vintage woven belt


----------



## Helena928




----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## *want it all*

*sasha, *oh girl, I know we're our own worst critics when it comes to bodies, but ahem, your body is the envy of many tpf girls...    Love your Chloe, b-bags, and cute dresses!  I esp. think the 3rd wrap dress accentuates your small frame nicely!

*Helena*, I always love your outfits and of course your b-bags!  

*annemerrick*: Happy Bday to you!  artyhat:  What did your barista say about your vest?    That is cute he chimes in on your fashion!  

*voodoo: *Yet another winner of an outfit!


----------



## zhou_l

Helena I love your skirt!!



I finally found the perfect nude pumps...


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> Voodoo_Mary! I LOVE LOVE LOVE every 1 of your OOTDs. I want to copy everything. Of course it wont look half as good on me. You have my ideal body type too. Sorry I am gushing. I havent posted in ages. Bunch of DVF OOTDs  DVF Edythe with Jcrew jacket




Sasha!!!OMG I love allll your dresses!!!!!


----------



## CivicGirl

*zhou* - I love your nude pumps too! Where did you get them from?


----------



## zhou_l

CivicGirl said:


> *zhou* - I love your nude pumps too! Where did you get them from?




thank you!

they are by Maison Martin Margiela!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> I bought this vest for my birthday present to myself (today), and now am not sure if it makes me look HUGE!! I may have to walk across the street to Starbucks to see what my barista says (he has a fine appreciation for fashion)!!!!


 
Happy Birthday to my favorite Fashionista!!!artyhat:


----------



## sasha671

BagsRmyLife!  .jourdyn. !  *want it all*!  zhou_l ! Thank you very much. More DVF OOTds:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lovely outfits everyone 

Here's my most recent one.


----------



## sasha671

^ Wow! Great shoe collection and so well organized.


----------



## Martina_Italy

sasha671 said:


> Voodoo_Mary! I LOVE LOVE LOVE every 1 of your OOTDs. I want to copy everything. Of course it wont look half as good on me. You have my ideal body type too. Sorry I am gushing. I havent posted in ages. Bunch of DVF OOTDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Edythe with Jcrew jacket





Wow, love them all!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

sasha671 said:


> BagsRmyLife!  .jourdyn. !  *want it all*!  zhou_l ! Thank you very much. More DVF OOTds:




I also love these!! You have a great variety of dresses!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## J.E

a non dress up day...

bag: mulberry alexa clutch


----------



## zhou_l

sasha671 said:


> BagsRmyLife!  .jourdyn. !  *want it all*!  zhou_l ! Thank you very much. More DVF OOTds:



My fav are the 2nd and the 4th dress!!!!


----------



## zhou_l

*PHENOMENON* you look great! I was struggling if I should get the jacket too but gave up at the end...lol


----------



## zhou_l

Finally got to wear these margielas...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sept 3, going for flower arrangement class

$30 sun dress
silver necklace with cultured pearls by an Italian designer whose name I forgot
Giuseppe Zanotti sandals w/ crystals
Valentino red patent leather rose tote


----------



## angelcove

^You look lovely!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Me tonight (on way out to party with friends)


----------



## sasha671

Martina_italy! Thank you.  zhou_l ! Love your footwear choices. Always so different. Finally wearing this $15 H&M Garden collection dress. Feeling a little cupcakey in it. Balenciaga 2004 red with pewter hw, Coach Karolina sandals, Tom Ford Emmeline shades


----------



## sasha671

Phenomenon! love your jacket and booties.  J.E! nice casual outfit. I am loving all things Mulberry Alexa. Cant stop buying them


----------



## loves

everyone looks fantastic


----------



## PHENOMENON

zhou_l said:


> *PHENOMENON* you look great! I was struggling if I should get the jacket too but gave up at the end...lol


Why did you give up? I was doubting about it at first because it's so short but I'm glad bought it 



sasha671 said:


> Phenomenon! love your jacket and booties.


Thank you!


----------



## liumeng1995

love the look sasha


----------



## icecreamom

*Sasha* that dress looks like 1K on you! Totally love the way it fits you, and the colors!


----------



## tonkamama




----------



## iluvmybags

The temperature dropped so much, I finally got to wear the leather jacket I bought during Nordstroms Anniversary Sale!!

My outfit today consisted of:
Rebecca Beeson Tshirt
Trouve Studded Leather Jacket
American Apparel Acid Washed Leggings
MbyMJ Shoes
Alexander Wang Rocco


----------



## airborne

nice dress


sasha671 said:


> Martina_italy! Thank you.  zhou_l ! Love your footwear choices. Always so different. Finally wearing this $15 H&M Garden collection dress. Feeling a little cupcakey in it. Balenciaga 2004 red with pewter hw, Coach Karolina sandals, Tom Ford Emmeline shades


----------



## airborne

we are bag twins, love this bag w/the black studs..


iluvmybags said:


> The temperature dropped so much, I finally got to wear the leather jacket I bought during Nordstroms Anniversary Sale!!
> 
> My outfit today consisted of:
> Rebecca Beeson Tshirt
> Trouve Studded Leather Jacket
> American Apparel Acid Washed Leggings
> MbyMJ Shoes
> *Alexander Wang Rocco*


----------



## Sophie-Rose

great thread!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sept 4, brunch 

Esprit shirt
Hermes necklace
MJ skirt
Hermes scarf tied on belt of skirt
Mulberry Alexa bag in sparkle tweed
Giuseppe Zanotti sandals


----------



## J.E

sasha671 said:


> Phenomenon! love your jacket and booties.  J.E! nice casual outfit. I am loving all things Mulberry Alexa. Cant stop buying them



 Thank you! Another outfit of the day is coming later today! Mulberry alexa surely is nice!


----------



## J.E

sasha671 said:


> Martina_italy! Thank you.  zhou_l ! Love your footwear choices. Always so different. Finally wearing this $15 H&M Garden collection dress. Feeling a little cupcakey in it. Balenciaga 2004 red with pewter hw, Coach Karolina sandals, Tom Ford Emmeline shades



Oh, i got that dress too, but its way too short for me. I dont get it? ... You look lovely in it though!


----------



## J.E

iluvmybags said:


> The temperature dropped so much, I finally got to wear the leather jacket I bought during Nordstroms Anniversary Sale!!
> 
> My outfit today consisted of:
> Rebecca Beeson Tshirt
> Trouve Studded Leather Jacket
> American Apparel Acid Washed Leggings
> MbyMJ Shoes
> Alexander Wang Rocco



loving it! very nice!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sept 4, watching a musical 

L.A.M.B. drop waist tube top
Capri from a small shop
Hermes necklace
smoky quartz bracelet by a friend
Prada nylon pouch with dangling flower
CL You You 85 Suede S Square Metal in pewter
The jacket is my own design


----------



## sasha671

J.E said:


> Oh, i got that dress too, but its way too short for me. I dont get it? ... You look lovely in it though!


I sized up to 12 to get some length.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## lulu22

From this weekend:





Top: Vince
Jeans: Banana Republic
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: Balenciaga








Jacket: Club Monaco
Jeans(leggings): Joe's Jeans
Shoes: Cynthia Vincent


----------



## liumeng1995

gorgeous skirt and top tonkamama


----------



## CoachGirl12

voodoo_mary said:


> its the photographer's day off. sorry for the terrible photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genetic denim jeans
> vintage tweed jacket from london
> silk halter
> seychelles shoes
> vintage bag
> vintage woven belt


love your tweed jacket voodoo_mary!


----------



## initialed




----------



## ririan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sept 3, going for flower arrangement class
> 
> $30 sun dress
> silver necklace with cultured pearls by an Italian designer whose name I forgot
> Giuseppe Zanotti sandals w/ crystals
> Valentino red patent leather rose tote


 

absolutely breathtaking!! and your tote fitted the 'theme' (flower arrangement class)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ririan said:


> absolutely breathtaking!! and your tote fitted the 'theme' (flower arrangement class)



Thank you! I was thinking along that line too


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sept 5, going to a birthday party, where a lot of eating was expected, hence the loose dress






Blue silk dress from a shop in NYC's east village
pink gold lariat necklace from HK's NoHo
crystal dragonfly pin from Shanghai
Tod's sandals
python clutch by kLove (a Malaysian designer)


----------



## sasha671

initialed! IcookIeatIshop! love it. more recent ootds


----------



## Helena928

Sasha, LOVE your green Balenciaga!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sasha your blue dress and lime green balenciaga went so well together!


----------



## sasha671

Thanks. It's green apple actually


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fringe Vest!


----------



## J.E

From last 2 days:

outfit 1.

Top: Vivienne Westwood
jeans: zara
boots: Chloé

outfit 2.

Dress: Vivienne Tam
jacket: zara
shoes: Tod´s
bag: Balenciaga


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh J.E you are so pretty!  cute outfits too!


----------



## airborne

love your style and the way you match your bags with your outfits!



sasha671 said:


> initialed! IcookIeatIshop! love it. more recent ootds


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Looking great ladies!
Wearing the leather skirt my mom just made for me:


----------



## zhou_l

Sasha you are my dress hero!!!  love all you print dresses!!




what I wore yesterday...





new chain boots..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Crochet Bodysuit.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## tonkamama

Outfits: COMME DES GARCONS
White shirt:  Elizebeth and James
Shoes:  Dolce Vita
Purse:   Chanel large flap on the road


----------



## loves

tonkamama that's definitely similar to what i like to wear! i love rei kawakubo. u look fab


----------



## stefeilnately

My outfits over the weekend..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tonkamama,  your outfit !


----------



## tonkamama

*liumeng1995, loves & Pollie_jean ~ * Thank you very much. 

*loves ~* yes Rei Kawakubo is amazing!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## sasha671

zhou_l ! thank You. Love chain boots.  CrazyBeautifulU! You have a twin (not nearly as fashionable) working in YES at Bloomingdales on Lex. I showed her your blog and we agreed you look like sisters at least. Love your outfits


----------



## sasha671

AllSaints


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sasha, I love all your dresses! You look gorgeous.  I have a twin out there?  I would love to see a photo =)


----------



## sasha671

^ i will snap an Iphone pic next time I see her (they have to wear all black there so dont expect any fabulous clothes. lol) and will email you on your blog


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> Sasha, LOVE your green Balenciaga!


 
Very lovely!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sasha671 said:


> AllSaints


 
I almost bought this all saints dres son sale at bloomies.  looks great on you!


----------



## Purrrfect

Tory Birch - Dress (purple / white / black)
BCBG - Jacket (black)
Jimmy Choo - Boots (black)
Chanel - Bag (black)
Nordstrom brand - Hat (purple)
Oliver Peoples - Sunglasses

Always a funny thing to hang out in the rr taking pictures...hahaha.

Here is me today - sunglasses not really needed today - overcast skies here today right now.

Love seeing everyone's outfits - great inspiration.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^^


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## airborne

cinnabun4chu said:


>


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Loving your dress purrrfect! 

These are my Miu Miu pumps worn with track shorts.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Purrrfect*, your outfit!


----------



## Helena928

cinnabun4chu said:


>



Love your outfits and style!


----------



## Helena928

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Loving your dress purrrfect!
> 
> These are my Miu Miu pumps worn with track shorts.



I've always wanted those shoes! Love them!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## meaghan<3

I love these shoes!  What are they?



sasha671 said:


> AllSaints


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

freakin love those shoes! thanks for posting


----------



## sasha671

meaghan<3 said:


> I love these shoes!  What are they?


hangs head in shame: they are Jessica Simpson. sooo comfortable. i can run marathon in these 4" heels


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Helena! 

Hey, Jessica Simpson makes some comfortable stuff.  I have a coat by her that I love to death =)


----------



## meaghan<3

sasha671 said:


> hangs head in shame: they are Jessica Simpson. sooo comfortable. i can run marathon in these 4" heels



They are fabulous! I love them! Do you happen to know the style name?


----------



## sasha671

^ kullie. From last yr. Not in stores now. eBay is your best bet


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

It's a rainy day 
Massimo Dutti dress
Prada shoes
DVF clutch bag


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain Fringe Boots, Shorts, Knit sweater


----------



## sasha671

^ your pics belong in a magazine. 2 more DVF ootds


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ohh Sasha, thank you! I love all your dresses and you are making me want more bags.  You have so many to go with all your different dresses!


----------



## bagsforme




----------



## linhhhuynh

wow everyone on here looks so good!


----------



## ReisKitty

You always looks amazing!



sasha671 said:


> ^ your pics belong in a magazine. 2 more dvf ootds


----------



## initialed




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Me on Saturday night, dress is H&M


----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> View attachment 1199668
> 
> 
> Me on Saturday night, dress is H&M


HOT dress! Did you get that dress this year?


----------



## sasha671

^ i think it's trend $34.95 in stores now


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> HOT dress! Did you get that dress this year?


 

Yup last week, and it was only $17.95


----------



## Martina_Italy

Purrrfect said:


> Tory Birch - Dress (purple / white / black)
> BCBG - Jacket (black)
> Jimmy Choo - Boots (black)
> Chanel - Bag (black)
> Nordstrom brand - Hat (purple)
> Oliver Peoples - Sunglasses
> 
> Always a funny thing to hang out in the rr taking pictures...hahaha.
> 
> Here is me today - sunglasses not really needed today - overcast skies here today right now.
> 
> Love seeing everyone's outfits - great inspiration.




I'm loving this outfit, it's just perfection!!!! I'm going to copy this!!
I like your purple hat, I have a similar one and can't wait to wear it!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yup last week, and it was only $17.95


Nice! Going to check out H&M today!


----------



## J.E

Outfits last two days...

pic 1.

BCBG dress
Tods shoes
Balenciaga bag

pic 2.

Alexander McQueen top
J brand jeans
Tods bracelet
Balenciaga bag


----------



## J.E

second pic...


----------



## sasha671

H&M trend dress and jacket


----------



## tonkamama

*Love all you ladies cute outfits!!!  Pls keep them coming!!!  
*
Outfits: T by Alexander Wang
Scarf: Louis Vuitton leopard stole
Shoes: Chanel boots 
Purse: Louis Vuitton Tivoli PM


----------



## CoachGirl12

tonkamama said:


> *Love all you ladies cute outfits!!!  Pls keep them coming!!!
> *
> Outfits: T by Alexander Wang
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton leopard stole
> Shoes: Chanel boots
> Purse: Louis Vuitton Tivoli PM


Beautiful LV scarf!


----------



## loves

fabulous outfits everyone!


----------



## zhou_l

*tonkamama*
love all your outfit!!!!


me today.


----------



## tonkamama

*Coachgirl, loves & zhou *~ Thank you very much.  Glad you like my outfit of the day  

*zhou ~* you are so stylish!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Recent outfit:




Alena Akhamdullina trench coat
Burberry fine knit alpaca scarf
Black Gap wrap dress
Black Falke merino wool tights
Chloe black riding flat buckle boots (not pictured)


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## sasha671

tonkamama! great outfit and beautiful setting? on vacation?  zhou_l ! Best pictures!!!!. please post about your shoes. Thanks


----------



## CivicGirl

*brigadeiro* - I love the shades of red and pink!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

J.E said:


> Outfits last two days...
> 
> pic 1.
> 
> BCBG dress
> Tods shoes
> Balenciaga bag
> 
> pic 2.
> 
> Alexander McQueen top
> J brand jeans
> Tods bracelet
> Balenciaga bag


 

Love this look, looks so comfy!


----------



## zhou_l

caroulemapoulen said:


>



I want your shoes!


----------



## zhou_l

THANKS *tonkamama* & *Sasha*!

@Sasha

the boots are Martin Margiela!


----------



## pwecious_323

Here's mine. Happy Friday. 
Btw, do u think the pants and shoes goes with this military jacket? what other looks can I get with the jacket?? thx


----------



## zhou_l

^ I like your jacket!
imo military jacket would go with really girly things too. i might pair it with lace/ruffle dress,etc


----------



## airborne

really love your style/coordination
!





caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## zhou_l

my outfit...

phillip lim + miu mius






close up of the dress


----------



## tonkamama

sasha671 said:


> tonkamama! great outfit and beautiful setting? on vacation?  zhou_l ! Best pictures!!!!. please post about your shoes. Thanks


*sasha671* ~ I wish I was on vacation&#8230;  &#8230;. But no, it is an outdoor shopping mall which I go there all the time and call it "my back yard" lol&#8230;  This is the place I like to hang out with my friends and it is a doggy friend mall with lots of restaurants, clubs and outdoor entertainments and events.  

BTW, I love the way your rock those J Brand Houlihan Cargos!!  You always look so fabulous in your dresses.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit


----------



## sasha671

tonkamama! nice. we dont have malls here in NYC.  zhou_l! Stunning! I am on H&M kick. Loving all the trend stuff.


----------



## marina230

Sasha, I love all you outfits. Would you be so kind to let us know who makes your shoes every time you post a picture? I want them all!!!!!


----------



## bigbris1

caroulemapoulen said:


>



This look works really well on you.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## platinum_girly

Helena you have FANTASTIC legs, i am sooo jealous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> really love your style/coordination
> !



Thanks, Airborne!  I can always count on you 



bigbris1 said:


> This look works really well on you.



Thank you very much!


----------



## lliloveit

pwecious_323 said:


> Here's mine. Happy Friday.
> Btw, do u think the pants and shoes goes with this military jacket? what other looks can I get with the jacket?? thx
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/1754332.JPG



The army-inspired jacket is so versatile!
You can wear the exact same thing you're wearing right now and just switch out the peep-toe pumps with flat booties or knee boots and you have a military chic look!
Add a scarf and tough-looking satchel and voila! you're ready for winter!
Have fun! You'll get a lot of wear out of this one!


----------



## gucci fan

pwecious_323 said:


> Here's mine. Happy Friday.
> Btw, do u think the pants and shoes goes with this military jacket? what other looks can I get with the jacket?? thx



I think the pants look great with the jacket.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

zhou_l said:


> my outfit...
> 
> phillip lim + miu mius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the dress



Love your dress and the details are amazing!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Taking the dogs to the beach:
Rebecca Taylor dress
FCUK belt
Bally sandals
Longchamp tote





Lunch with friends:
T from Shanghai
Black NYC jean leggings
Nine West booties
Hermes necklace
Balenciaga part-time bag


----------



## sasha671

marina230 said:


> Sasha, I love all you outfits. Would you be so kind to let us know who makes your shoes every time you post a picture? I want them all!!!!!


no problem. these are Zara http://i984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/bubbles6771/25290861.jpg


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sasha,  I am loving that last outfit of yours! 
Helena, the tights are fab!

Polka dot blouse and D & G boots =)


----------



## loves

everyone looks fab


----------



## sasha671

CrazybeautifulU! Thank you. H&M trend has so many cute things ATM. And I say it again: your pictures look like they belong in a magazine. Like you had a crew producing this shoot. Well your amazing looks help too.


----------



## tonkamama

Today's outfit: T by Alexander Wang ~ Fashion Night Out Limited Edition Shirt
Belt: Free People
Shoes: Dolce Vita Besos Combat Boot


----------



## LarissaHK

Everyone looks great
Here is one of my recent outfit that I would like to share wth you.
Badgley Mischka dress
Miu Miu shoes
Hermes 35cm blue jean Birkin bag
Rous earrings




....




....




...


----------



## catcat

This is such an inspiring thread, can't comment all pics as I just "discovered" this but I will certainly check this out more often and hope to be able to contribute asap


----------



## PHENOMENON

From my trip to Cologne past weekend


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sasha671 said:


> tonkamama! nice. we dont have malls here in NYC. zhou_l! Stunning! I am on H&M kick. Loving all the trend stuff.


 

Love this!


----------



## airborne

From my trip to Cologne past weekend[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonkamama

*zhou_I, helena928, crazybeautifulU, larissaHK & Phenomenon ~* adore your outfits!!  
*sasha671 ~* love your shoes!!  For sure I will visit Zara soon!!  

Today's outfit ~
Top: ISSEY MIYAKE 
Skirt: Max&Co Parachute Skirt 
Boots: Dolce Vita Besos Combat Boot
Handbag: Chanel Black WOC


----------



## airborne

omg love this look with the vintage look chanel! and that  Max&Co Parachute Skirt 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## HauteMama

tonkamama said:


> *zhou_I, helena928, crazybeautifulU, larissaHK & Phenomenon ~* adore your outfits!!
> *sasha671 ~* love your shoes!! For sure I will visit Zara soon!!
> 
> Today's outfit ~
> Top: ISSEY MIYAKE
> Skirt: Max&Co Parachute Skirt
> Boots: Dolce Vita Besos Combat Boot
> Handbag: Chanel Black WOC


 
Love this look, from the hair to the outfit to the boots and bag and glasses. Perfect!


----------



## bridgetshops925

I love that jacket! And yes it matches! Cute outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

*airborne & HauteMama ~* Thank you for your kind compliment!!


----------



## crazycutie

Uber cute!!!



sasha671 said:


> martina_italy! Thank you. Zhou_l ! Love your footwear choices. Always so different. Finally wearing this $15 h&m garden collection dress. Feeling a little cupcakey in it. Balenciaga 2004 red with pewter hw, coach karolina sandals, tom ford emmeline shades


----------



## Helena928

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

so classy and chic, yet love the boots with this!!!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## linhhhuynh

helena, i ADORE your shoes!! where are they from?!


----------



## Helena928

linhhhuynh said:


> helena, i ADORE your shoes!! where are they from?!


 

thank you!! They're Sam Edelman and the most comfortable shoes EVER! Can walk for days in them. The only thing, I got them at Nordstrom Rack and they came without a box, so i dont know the style.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Helena928 said:


> thank you!! They're Sam Edelman and the most comfortable shoes EVER! Can walk for days in them. The only thing, I got them at Nordstrom Rack and they came without a box, so i dont know the style.


 

i love them so much......can i ask how much you purchased them for? i have been looking for shoes like these and i think yours are perfect!!


----------



## sasha671

DVF Steele wrap, Zara sandals,Tom Ford shades, Bal city sandstone


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I love those zara wedges!


----------



## sasha671

They are so comfy! I wish I bouht back up pair


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I always wish I had back up pairs as well, but it gets expensive.  haha =) I like that wrap top.  It looks great on you sasha. x


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I wore this Mara Hoffman cover up as a dress =)


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *zhou_I, helena928, crazybeautifulU, larissaHK & Phenomenon ~* adore your outfits!!
> *sasha671 ~* love your shoes!!  For sure I will visit Zara soon!!
> 
> Today's outfit ~
> Top: ISSEY MIYAKE
> Skirt: Max&Co Parachute Skirt
> Boots: Dolce Vita Besos Combat Boot
> Handbag: Chanel Black WOC



OK, I ADORE this outfit! It's just like something I would wear!!


----------



## sasha671

CrazybeautifulU! its actually 1 piece: dress. And I really love all you shoes. Spent an hour looking at your pics. really like your blog. Whats you ethnic background? you have reat bone structure


----------



## thegoldencage

this is definitely my favorite thread through out this forum! all you ladies look amazing


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks gorgeous...I've been MIA but now I'm back.
1st outfit - wearing Larok skirt, express top, steve madden sandals






2nd outfit - zara top (love so much), zara skinnies, banana republic studded belt, via spiga laced up pumps





3rd outfit - gap denim shirt, zara blazer (it was kinda chilly in the am...and yea I'll sweat for fashion lol), banana republic army green shorts, report signature shoes





4th outfit - love the zara top so much and wore it again , true religion skinnies, stuart weizman pumps




PS - sorry for the crappy pics...I guess my mirror is dirty.


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Wow *purse collector*, I adore all your outfits. Do you have a baby in the house? (don't mean to snoop but saw a crib in the photo). If so, double wow! All my friends with kids say don't have time to dress at all so end up wearing the same t-shirt/jean combo.


----------



## airborne

must say.. you have great taste in shoes...LOVE the steve maddens sandals and the oxfords Rock on Purse!!



purse collector said:


> Everyone looks gorgeous...I've been MIA but now I'm back.
> 1st outfit - wearing Larok skirt, express top, steve madden sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd outfit - zara top (love so much), zara skinnies, banana republic studded belt, via spiga laced up pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd outfit - gap denim shirt, zara blazer (it was kinda chilly in the am...and yea I'll sweat for fashion lol), banana republic army green shorts, report signature shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th outfit - love the zara top so much and wore it again , true religion skinnies, stuart weizman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - sorry for the crappy pics...I guess my mirror is dirty.


----------



## tonkamama

*Helena928 ~* Thank you.  I love your shoes, your Bal-bag and your pants in the pic # 2613!!
*KristyDarling ~* Thank you and cannot wait to see your modeling picture soon.  It will be lovely.
*cinnabun4chu ~* love your modeling picture!!


----------



## sasha671

purse collector! love your casual style. dvf cardi, zara leather skirt, miss 60 jaiden 2 booties in elephant, ferragamo clutch, tom ford sunnies


----------



## Gerry

Helena, I love your Mona Lisa smile (see post 2613). You manage to throw in a little sexy with good taste....not too revealing. I like that. Good outfit, like most of them!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Casual outfit.


----------



## pekie

*pursecollector*

i love the polka dot bow shirt from zara.. did you buy it recently? just want to know so i can look out for it 

thanks


----------



## purse collector

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wow *purse collector*, I adore all your outfits. Do you have a baby in the house? (don't mean to snoop but saw a crib in the photo). If so, double wow! All my friends with kids say don't have time to dress at all so end up wearing the same t-shirt/jean combo.


Thanks! yes I have a 9 month old.  



airborne said:


> must say.. you have great taste in shoes...LOVE the steve maddens sandals and the oxfords Rock on Purse!!



 



sasha671 said:


> purse collector! love your casual style. dvf cardi, zara leather skirt, miss 60 jaiden 2 booties in elephant, ferragamo clutch, tom ford sunnies


Love all of your dvf dresses...thanks



pekie said:


> *pursecollector*
> 
> i love the polka dot bow shirt from zara.. did you buy it recently? just want to know so i can look out for it
> 
> thanks


Just bought it a week ago...still in stores today just went there


----------



## voodoo_mary

karen millen dress with red cardigan
poetic license shoes








bisou bisou dress, vince camuto shoes





lipsy dress









marc dress
vintage shoes


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

love all your outfits *voodoo_mary*!


----------



## kcf68

Voodoo,
Love that Karen Miller dresses!  Love how you always wear really cute stuff...


----------



## voodoo_mary

IcookIeatIshop said:


> love all your outfits *voodoo_mary*!


thanks!


----------



## voodoo_mary

kcf68 said:


> Voodoo,
> Love that Karen Miller dresses!  Love how you always wear really cute stuff...


thanks!
KM clothes fit so well. its not just me.. my friends too.
and the tailoring is so fine.


----------



## sasha671

Vodoo_Mary! Every time You post I want to run out and buy everythin in you OOTD. Can I haz your body please? LOL you make everythin look so beautiful


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looking fabulous!!! 
*voodoo_mary ~* you look great with these dresses.   

Yesterday's outfit:
Jacket: Leather jacket by William Rast. 
T Shirt: Yvette Mandell
Jeans: JBrand houlihan cargo in vintage westpoint 
Shoes: Dolce Vita Besos Combat Boot in dark brown
Messenger bag & belt: Louis Vuitton


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Tie dye shorts by the lake.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## airborne

O-M-G! You're wearing my favorite LV handbag, you wear it very well...so loving the boots, you have great style *tonkamama*!










[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonkamama

*airborne ~* thank you, your comment is always so sweet!!  I love all my handbags and I got this lovely Musette from a trip to Italy.... Dolce Vita boots I recently discovered and fall in love ~ good quality with great price point.


----------



## stefeilnately

my contribution for today!


----------



## DisCo

^Your shoes are cute stefeilnately!


----------



## shalomjude

stefeilnately said:


> my contribution for today!



Love this outfit ...esp the colour co-ordination


----------



## sasy

everyone looks fab!  

*tonkamama *-- love your latest photos.

From earlier in the week ...


----------



## sasy

*voodoo_mary* -- you look gorgeous in that Karen Millen.
*sasha *-- loving the dvf + zara look you posted.


----------



## DisCo

^Sasy -- I really like your top and your shoes! Are they oxfords?


----------



## sasha671

Sasy! love that sweater! who makes? i wish i could pull off that socks look. You look fab!


----------



## mrsronaldo




----------



## tonkamama

*sasy ~* you look chic & fabulous!!  Is what you wearing a Alexander Wang ribbed wrap sweater??  I had my eyes on it for weeks!!  Love it!!    

*stefeilnately ~* simple & elegant!!

*mrsronaldo ~* young & fabulous!!   Die for your jeans!!


----------



## aclineo

mrsronaldo said:


>


WOW that outfit is too awesome for words!


----------



## DisCo

Love your outfit mrsronaldo!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

sasy said:


> everyone looks fab!
> 
> *tonkamama *-- love your latest photos.
> 
> From earlier in the week ...



so jealous! love the AW sweater!


----------



## purse collector

Wearing Jbrands, f21 top, steve madden heels


----------



## Helena928

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking fabulous!!!




WOW! Love this outfit TonkaMama!!!! Love the boots especially!


----------



## Helena928

mrsronaldo said:


>



Absolutely love this from head to toe!


----------



## initialed

*purse collector* -  Those pants look great on you!


----------



## J.E

stefeilnately said:


> my contribution for today!



i love your bbag!


----------



## zhou_l

Hi everyone!!!..

love your outfit!! * Tonkamama* and *mrsronaldo*



my outfit yesterday






marni top, zara jacket, margiela boots, h&m jeans


----------



## initialed

*zhou_l* - You are rocking those boots!


----------



## sonya

Wow! Great look!



zhou_l said:


> Hi everyone!!!..
> 
> love your outfit!! * Tonkamama* and *mrsronaldo*
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marni top, zara jacket, margiela boots, h&m jeans


----------



## *ilovebrad*

you are fab!   love your shoes





mrsronaldo said:


>


----------



## voodoo_mary

bcbg dress, vintage belt, paolo masi bag
vince camuto shoes


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Addicted2Glam

http://itsapassionforfashion.onsugar.com/Fashion-Looks-11111722Yesterday's Outfit:

Dress-Marc Jacobs
Denim Jacket-Gap


----------



## frizz

Cant post pics

Dorothy Perkins Jeans
Dorthy Perkins butterfly t shirt (sale)
Dorothy Perkins Checked shirt- (Sale)
Converse (Tk Maxx)


----------



## sasha671

9west boots, vince pants, Torn tank, Tom Ford shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Issa London dress, Zara shoes, Jcrew necklace, Bal city rh electric blue


----------



## sasha671

Purse Collector! you got Houlihans! arent they the most comfortable pants ever? they look great on you. Helena! love H&M shorts.  zhou_l! Stunning!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sasha, I love your Torn animal print tank!


----------



## purse collector

initialed said:


> *purse collector* -  Those pants look great on you!


Thanks...they're very comfy and I'm glad I got them.  I'm thinking about getting another in different color.



sasha671 said:


> Purse Collector! you got Houlihans! arent they the most comfortable pants ever? they look great on you. Helena! love H&M shorts.  zhou_l! Stunning!!!!!



Yes I did!!!  I've been drooling over your houlihans and I finally bit the bullet and tried them on and it was a dream.  Your comments on the houlihan tread helped a lot.  Thanks ! BTW  your bod is to die for!!!


----------



## sasha671

^ they are addictive. they come in sateen now too. I just got similar ones called Agnes. Also in japanese twill and sateen. I think I like these even more.http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=497140&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3123655


----------



## purse collector

Helena I love the tights .  Your casual outfit is cute and those JC wedges are amazing.

Zhou - love the margiela boots


----------



## purse collector

sasha671 said:


> ^ they are addictive. they come in sateen now too. I just got similar ones called Agnes. Also in japanese twill and sateen. I think I like these even more.http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=497140&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3123655


They're super cute...are you planning on getting them?  If so, I'm sure I'll be seeing it here and drool over them.


----------



## purse collector

Heather by bordeaux tank dress, Dolce vita sandals
I attached a link to show the back better 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3115597?origin=category&resultback=627


----------



## purse collector

1st pic - Elizabeth and James top, Express cami, Zara faux leather shorts, steve madden sandals, pucci sunglasses




2nd pic - Heather by bordeaux top, gap shorts, aldo and f21 necklaces, ysl ring, DV shoe boot


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## *want it all*

*purse collector*, that tank dress is super fab!

*sasha*, please report back on the fit re: the Agnes.    (Oh, and mod shots are a must).


----------



## voodoo_mary

^ want it all- i just want to say that your avator is so funny. love it.
cinnabun- i love that look. i might just try that myself! u look great.
sasha- the vince pants are really knockout. and u do leopard so well.


----------



## kathypetersen

purse collector said:


> Heather by bordeaux tank dress, Dolce vita sandals
> I attached a link to show the back better
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3115597?origin=category&resultback=627


 
I absolutely love your Dolce Vita sandals.  Do you know the style name of these sandals and where you got them?  Thanks, they are so cute!


----------



## jellybebe

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - Elizabeth and James top, Express cami, Zara faux leather shorts, steve madden sandals, pucci sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - Heather by bordeaux top, gap shorts, aldo and f21 necklaces, ysl ring, DV shoe boot



Ooh I like the E&J top! Do you have a clearer pic of it or maybe a link?


----------



## voodoo_mary

junya watanabe dress
pour la victoire shoes














there are are number of ways to wear this dress. but the retard in me couldnt even handle the first way (a friend had to help) there are plenty of drapes and weird bunching of fabric in unlikely places (at my butt - not a gd place)
i did figure out that it can be worn long or short.


----------



## initialed




----------



## *want it all*

voodoo_mary said:


> ^ want it all- i just want to say that your avator is so funny. love it.



Tee hee!    Thank you, *voodoo_mary*!  :buttercup:  It really makes me laugh, and I totally agree w/the message.  



voodoo_mary said:


> junya watanabe dress
> pour la victoire shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are are number of ways to wear this dress. but the retard in me couldnt even handle the first way (a friend had to help) there are plenty of drapes and weird bunching of fabric in unlikely places (at my butt - not a gd place)
> i did figure out that it can be worn long or short.



LOL, for someone who couldn't figure out the complexities of the dress, you sure look good in it!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

voodoo_mary said:


> ^ want it all- i just want to say that your avator is so funny. love it.
> cinnabun- i love that look. i might just try that myself! u look great.
> sasha- the vince pants are really knockout. and u do leopard so well.



thanks 

sasha: agreed, the vince pants are gorgeous on you and i've always had a thing for leopard lol


----------



## sasha671

purse collector said:


> They're super cute...are you planning on getting them?  If so, I'm sure I'll be seeing it here and drool over them.


You know it. I got Agnes sateen in vertigo (grey) and taupe and Houlihan sateen in westpoint. I also kinda want Agnes in twill (same fabric as our Houlihans) but not sure what color.


----------



## sasha671

*want it all* said:


> *purse collector*, that tank dress is super fab!
> 
> *sasha*, please report back on the fit re: the Agnes.    (Oh, and mod shots are a must).


No problem. Sateen Agnes fit the same if not slightly bigger than Houlihans in twill. JBrand rep told me sateen stretches ALOT.


----------



## *want it all*

sasha671 said:


> No problem. Sateen Agnes fit the same if not slightly bigger than Houlihans in twill. JBrand rep told me sateen stretches ALOT.


 That's very helpful.  _Pssst...where are the mod shots?_


----------



## roussel

My outfit for a wedding I attended last weekend:
Zac Posen for Target tuxedo jacket and dress
Fenton and Fallon for JCrew necklace
Christian Louboutin NPs with swarovski crystals
Rafe ombre sequin clutch


----------



## sasha671

^We are having hot weather streak here in NYC so I am trying to wear my dresses still. So many haven been worn yet. Plenty of time for pants with months and months of cold weather we have coming. as soon as it gets a little cooler pants will be all i wear. i rarely wear skirts/dresses in the winter


----------



## howardu09

roussel said:


> My outfit for a wedding I attended last weekend:
> Zac Posen for Target tuxedo jacket and dress
> Fenton and Fallon for JCrew necklace
> Christian Louboutin NPs with swarovski crystals
> Rafe ombre sequin clutch



So elegant!


----------



## sonya

That is a stunning necklace. You look great!




roussel said:


> My outfit for a wedding I attended last weekend:
> Zac Posen for Target tuxedo jacket and dress
> Fenton and Fallon for JCrew necklace
> Christian Louboutin NPs with swarovski crystals
> Rafe ombre sequin clutch


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ballerina Look!


----------



## zhou_l

^ OMG I wanted these Fendis (If I'm not mistaken..) for sooo long but i cant wear platforms....love them!!!


----------



## zhou_l

mu outfit today... it's hot again for a few days...


----------



## purse collector

*want it all* said:


> *purse collector*, that tank dress is super fab!
> 
> *sasha*, please report back on the fit re: the Agnes.    (Oh, and mod shots are a must).


Thanks...its very comfy




kathypetersen said:


> I absolutely love your Dolce Vita sandals.  Do you know the style name of these sandals and where you got them?  Thanks, they are so cute!


Thanks and sorry I don't have the box and i don't know the style #.  I got it 2 summers ago at shopdv.com




jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like the E&J top! Do you have a clearer pic of it or maybe a link?



I got it last spring its called tokyo top...it comes in different colors.  I hope this helps.  Here's a link where Vanessa hudgens wearing it in dark purple http://coolspotters.com/clothing/elizabeth-and-james-tokyo-top-in-dark-violet-print/photos_videos#medium-68116


----------



## purse collector

zhou - who makes your cute blue pants?  I love em 
crazy - those Fendis 
rousel - very chic


----------



## zhou_l

purse collector said:


> zhou - who makes your cute blue pants?  I love em
> crazy - those Fendis
> rousel - very chic



the jeggings(?) are from H&M!!


----------



## KristyDarling

voodoo_mary said:


> junya watanabe dress
> pour la victoire shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are are number of ways to wear this dress. but the retard in me couldnt even handle the first way (a friend had to help) there are plenty of drapes and weird bunching of fabric in unlikely places (at my butt - not a gd place)
> i did figure out that it can be worn long or short.



Beautiful dress! You totally pull off the draping!!! And I love the pairing of the black dress with brown shoes. VERY elegant!


----------



## KristyDarling

roussel said:


> My outfit for a wedding I attended last weekend:
> Zac Posen for Target tuxedo jacket and dress
> Fenton and Fallon for JCrew necklace
> Christian Louboutin NPs with swarovski crystals
> Rafe ombre sequin clutch



I adore this! Classy and fun!


----------



## sasy

Haven't been on for a few days.  Many thanks to *DisCo* (the shoes are booties), *Sasha *(the sweater is Alexander Wang), *Tonkamama*, and *Cinnabun4chu*.


----------



## sasy

*Zhou *-- adore your Margielas, 
*Sasha *-- gorgeous Issa dress, 
*Helena *-- love your JC wedges, 
*Cinnabun *-- great booties, 
*Voodoo_mary* -- amazing JW dress & you wear it very well, 
*Crazy *-- beautiful Fendis


----------



## sasy

A recent outfit -- kindly excuse the pose (I was trying to keep the sun out of my eyes) and the crazy shadows ...


----------



## stefeilnately

Lovely outfits ladies!

me today..


----------



## MissyS

Considering the weather is still ok here in Portugal, Im wearing:

White dress (knee length, down the shoulder, fitted on top, a-line on bottom)
Beige snakeskin-like heels
Elasticated (sp?) large belt in shades of beige,mustard, dark red, silver (sounds weird but really like it) 
Silver cuff like watch
Mustard cute little cardigan
Dark red big leather bag

Lots of colours but when mixed with white doesnt look bad!


----------



## lily25

*Yesterday*

My inspiration was this old pic from a Japanese runway














Anne Fontaine shirt with french cuffs and sparkly buttons
My croc clutch
My new black skirt from Zara
Lanvin flats


As for *today*.








I love this flowy Ciao Panic dress, it is huge like a parachute, with practical pockets, and the perfect lenght imho.
On top my red  * manteau*
Both purchased at Lumine Tokyo dept store
My new patent beige pumps


----------



## kcf68

stefeilnately said:


> Lovely outfits ladies!
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> me today..


 
This is very cute on you!


----------



## sasha671

Lily25! Amazing! styling, pictures, everything!. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sasha671

Zara sandals, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alejandro Ingelmo pumps, H&M dress


----------



## chantal1922

I love those dresses Sasha!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purse collector said:


> Wearing Jbrands, f21 top, steve madden heels



Love the outfit!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

zhou_l said:


> Hi everyone!!!..
> 
> love your outfit!! * Tonkamama* and *mrsronaldo*
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marni top, zara jacket, margiela boots, h&m jeans



Amazing picture, I love those boots!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sasy - love you in red

Sasha - I love the animal print dress and the nude pumps! Perfection


----------



## sasha671

CrazybeautifulU! Your pics look like they belong in Elle. Gorg. And TY. Dress is $35 H&M trend. Reminds me of Dolce & Gabbana somewhat. Ingelmo Sophia at Bloomies on sale for about $180. Crazy comf http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## P.Y.T.

roussel said:


> My outfit for a wedding I attended last weekend:
> Zac Posen for Target tuxedo jacket and dress
> Fenton and Fallon for JCrew necklace
> Christian Louboutin NPs with swarovski crystals
> Rafe ombre sequin clutch


 
Werk it...


----------



## P.Y.T.

All the usual suspects are lookin' FLY!
*Sasha671
CrazyBeautifulU
Helena928
Pursecollector*

Sorry if I left someone out. I only went back a few pages. I must catch up this weekend.


----------



## la miss

sasha671 said:


> Lily25! Amazing! styling, pictures, everything!. Gorgeous!!!!



Agreed. lily25, your style is perfection!!


----------



## purse collector

PYT and Pinkgoldfish - thanks
Sasha - love your dresses...you must have a million .  I especially love the leopard dress on you.
Lily25 - love the panic dress and your 1st outfit is very classic


----------



## purse collector

J crew sweater, rock and republic pants, steve madden heels


----------



## sasy

*CrazyBeautifulU*  -- Thanks so much!

*PurseCollector *-- very nice look!


----------



## sasy




----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looks like runway models *
*sasha671 & lily25 ~* love your dresses!!
*stefeilnately ~* you are so cute!!

Today's outfit:
Top ~ Balenciaga silk blouse
Layering  ~ Tufi Duek
Wrap skirt ~ James Perse
Wedge shoes ~ Dolce Vita
Handbag ~ Chanel M/L Classic Flap


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^love how you carry the classic flap! You are one gorgeous lady!


----------



## ririan

I rarely post here ... thanks for letting me share


----------



## zhou_l

Thank you Sasy and pinkgoldfish sorry if I missed anyone..


Lily 25    Love your red coat!! btw I'm moving to Tokyo soon...
Sasha I love your first dress.. the print is amazing!


----------



## sweetfacespout

*pursecollector: *those heels are gorgeous!!!!!! 

*tonkamama: *I'm so jealous of your chanel bag, it looks wonderful on you!

*ririan: *very cute outfit


----------



## linhhhuynh

everybody is so gorgeous and chic!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looks like runway models *
> *sasha671 & lily25 ~* love your dresses!!
> *stefeilnately ~* you are so cute!!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Top ~ Balenciaga silk blouse
> Layering ~ Tufi Duek
> Wrap skirt ~ James Perse
> Wedge shoes ~ Dolce Vita
> Handbag ~ Chanel M/L Classic Flap


 
Nice pics! Love the ensembles too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Me today: Gap shirt, Banana Republic white jeans, Kooba sophie pebbled
tote, Anthropology necklace, and Hype heels.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

PYT - I love love love your outfit ( great weather today in the Bay)


----------



## yoglood

great outfits ladies!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@luvsagreatdeal - Yes, indeed, the weather is beautiful.
Thank you!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*PYT* you look stunning!!!!!! :urock:


----------



## zhou_l

my outfit today...


H&M belt and poncho, miu miu pumps


----------



## voodoo_mary

orange ck dress,
MTQ grey jacket
vintage bone necklace
marc jacobs green bag
giorgio armani shoes


----------



## tonkamama

*stefeilnately, sweetfacespout & P.Y.T. ~* Thank you my pleasure....  

*P.Y.T. ~* love your all white outfits and love your Kooba sophie pebbled tote! 
*Zhou_I ~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT *- you betta werk!  the whole look is FABULOUS!
*zhou_l *- wow!  that poncho makes the perfect dress - love!
*voodoo_mary *- stunning, as always!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT- you always look amazing! I have that anthro necklace.  Its soooo heavy.


----------



## lily25

sasha671 said:


> Lily25! Amazing! styling, pictures, everything!. Gorgeous!!!!





la miss said:


> Agreed. lily25, your style is perfection!!





purse collector said:


> Lily25 - love the panic dress and your 1st outfit is very classic





tonkamama said:


> * lily25 ~* love your dresses!!
> Today's outfit:
> Top ~ Balenciaga silk blouse
> Layering  ~ Tufi Duek
> Wrap skirt ~ James Perse
> Wedge shoes ~ Dolce Vita
> Handbag ~ Chanel M/L Classic Flap


You look great!


zhou_l said:


> Lily 25    Love your red coat!! btw I'm moving to Tokyo soon...



Thank you guys!






Black shirt Uniqlo
Jean skirt M&S
white tights H&M
Heels Chinese Laundry


----------



## lily25

Inspiration from Oct 1st 2009  Sartorialist.

thesartorialist.com/photos/9279BWNG1686Web.jpg

Evening outfit










 darling's Yves Saint Laurent white shirt
Costume National pants
simple black leather pumps


----------



## Helena928

PYT and Zhou - LOVE your oufits!! Both in beautitul whites and neutrals!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

P.Y.T. said:


> Me today: Gap shirt, Banana Republic white jeans, Kooba sophie pebbled
> tote, Anthropology necklace, and Hype heels.


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> Me today: Gap shirt, Banana Republic white jeans, Kooba sophie pebbled
> tote, Anthropology necklace, and Hype heels.


WOW .  This is super classic and chic.  I can never pull this all white outfit especially with a 9 month old.


----------



## purse collector

Thanks everyone .
Helena - love the 2nd outfit...perfect from head to toe
Lily25 - love the white shirt and pants...very cool
voodoo - that grey jacket is very cute


----------



## KlassicKouture

P.Y.T. said:


> Me today: Gap shirt, Banana Republic white jeans, Kooba sophie pebbled
> tote, Anthropology necklace, and Hype heels.


 


You look incredible!!


----------



## Touch

pyt you look fabolous! defintely swagger jacking that look soon! 

Everyone else looks fab


----------



## jfhave

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - Elizabeth and James top, Express cami, Zara faux leather shorts, steve madden sandals, pucci sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - Heather by bordeaux top, gap shorts, aldo and f21 necklaces, ysl ring, DV shoe boot


 
Love your look!! Where did you get the Elizabeth and James kimono?? I need one, lol.


----------



## P.Y.T.

D C - Cutie 
Dee Dee Delovely
Klassic kouture
talldrnkof water
Helena 928
Flsurfergirl3 
Pursecollector
Tonkamama
Touch


Thank you everyone! You guys are too sweet......

B t w, I'm going to need to see some ensembles from the names listed above! Especially you dc-cutie...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tucker for target top, f21 skinnies, jcrew suede coralies in mint green, random bangles, linea pelle double wrapped leather cuff, rm mab in forrest


----------



## P.Y.T.

^*
Something happened to my post??


Anyway, talldrnkofwater you look lovely! Those skinny jeans fit you to a "T".

Btw, yes that anthropology necklace is kind of heavy but I'm use to it.*


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Outfits from the last 2 days:


----------



## voodoo_mary

helmut lang top
robert rodriguez shorts
vintage cuff bangle
mj bag
slippers from anna nucci


----------



## platinum_girly

My outfit (in layers)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

The outfits here just keep getting better and better!


----------



## loves

everyone looks fabulous

platinumgirly i like how your eyeshadow matches the bag


----------



## platinum_girly

loves said:


> everyone looks fabulous
> 
> platinumgirly i like how your eyeshadow matches the bag


 
haha you are so right, i never even realised i had done that


----------



## scarlet555

Platinum Girly, that dark hair makes you look fabulous!  You look good in both- (blond and dark).   Your outfit is awesome 





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## luvmy3girls

^^so cute DC..I'm jealous..you have such nice legs. I would be wearing shorts everyday  Love you bag also..I had that and sold it, which a regret


----------



## initialed

Looking good everyone!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Outfits from the last 2 days:



Love both outfits!


----------



## platinum_girly

scarlet555 said:


> Platinum Girly, that dark hair makes you look fabulous! You look good in both- (blond and dark). Your outfit is awesome


 
Hey thanks, that is so sweet of you


----------



## KlassicKouture

The dark hair on you is fab, *platinum*!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Everyone is lookin good!


----------



## platinum_girly

KlassicKouture said:


> The dark hair on you is fab, *platinum*!


 
Awww thankyou sweetheart


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## airborne

love this look!


cinnabun4chu said:


>


----------



## airborne

like the suede shoes


cinnabun4chu said:


>


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


>


 
 all you looks! especially the last one.

BTW, where are your accessories from?? Oh, wait let me guess JCrew.


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> My outfit (in layers)


 
Cayute!!! And yes, the dark hais looks nice on you.


----------



## P.Y.T.

This page is on *fire...*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Friday:

H&M top
Club monaco high waist linen trousers
French connection straw clutch*
*Michael Kors platforms*


----------



## nimastad

DC-Cutie said:


>



The necklace and bracelet set you have on is so cute! Do you mind me asking where you got them?


----------



## purse collector

Platinum girlie - nice outfit...very cool posing pics

Dc - love the outfits...I especially love the tuxedo shorts from JC .

Cinnabun - nice necklace

initialed - that jacket is to die for 

Pyt - wow...classic and chic.  I love those pants!  The whole outfit is perfect


----------



## purse collector

Its been really warm here in LA!!! so I'm still sporting some summery outfits
1st outfit - vs tank, zara skirt and shoes





2nd pic - marc by marc jacobs dress, miu miu flats




3rd pic - arden b dress and havaianas


----------



## HauteMama

PYT: Love that outfit - so classy!

Purse Collector: I love your recent outfits, especially the yellow tank with the tiered skirt. And the shoes in that outfit are great, too!


----------



## initialed

*purse collector* -  Thank you! And love that bright yellow on you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> Its been really warm here in LA!!! so I'm still sporting some summery outfits
> 1st outfit - vs tank, zara skirt and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - marc by marc jacobs dress, miu miu flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - arden b dress and havaianas


 
*Thank you!* I must say you are looking quite lovely in your 
ensembles.... I especially like the maxi dress.


----------



## kelbell35

P.Y.T. said:


> *Friday:
> 
> H&M top
> Club monaco high waist linen trousers
> French connection straw clutch*
> *Michael Kors platforms*



Gorgeous outfit!  Love the ruffle sleeves, and those pants make your legs look a mile long!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I forgot to post these other pics. I was on my way out when I posted earlier.

I always pack an extra clutch, handbag and accessories when I leave out for work. 
I try to wear things that can transition me into day to night...

Later that evening at a lounge in oakland:










Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.










Today: UO vintage top, citizens of humanity jeggings, Sam Edelman gladiator
sandals, and sabina satchel.


----------



## P.Y.T.

kelbell35 said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Love the ruffle sleeves, and those pants make your legs look a mile long!


 
*Thank you!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> all you looks! especially the last one.
> 
> BTW, where are your accessories from?? Oh, wait let me guess JCrew.


 
*PYT* - thank you so much...   now you know I'm a creature of habit and don't stray far away from J. Crew   (don't judge me - LOL)


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT* - I.... die....  You look MARVELOUS!!  All of your outfits are so chic 
*purse collector*  - lovely outfits!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

purse collector said:


> Its been really warm here in LA!!! so I'm still sporting some summery outfits
> 1st outfit - vs tank, zara skirt and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - marc by marc jacobs dress, miu miu flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - arden b dress and havaianas



love the marc jacobs dress on you! so cute


----------



## cinnabun4chu

P.Y.T. said:


> I forgot to post these other pics. I was on my way out when I posted earlier.
> 
> I always pack an extra clutch, handbag and accessories when I leave out for work.
> I try to wear things that can transition me into day to night...
> 
> Later that evening at a lounge in oakland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: UO vintage top, citizens of humanity jeggings, Sam Edelman gladiator
> sandals, and sabina satchel.



i'm a huge fan of sam edelman, never seen those sandals, but i love them on you!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC Cutie~ I love the way you rock shorts 

PYT~ Love that Zara bag and all your outfits


----------



## chicjean

P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.



LOVE this Zara bag!!!!


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> I forgot to post these other pics. I was on my way out when I posted earlier.
> 
> I always pack an extra clutch, handbag and accessories when I leave out for work.
> I try to wear things that can transition me into day to night...
> 
> Later that evening at a lounge in oakland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: UO vintage top, citizens of humanity jeggings, Sam Edelman gladiator
> sandals, and sabina satchel.


Love them all.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> *H&M top*
> *Club monaco high waist linen trousers*
> *French connection straw clutch*
> *Michael Kors platforms*


 
I love this outfit, the clutch is fab! May i ask when you bought it? (am hoping it is still for sale)


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Cayute!!! And yes, the dark hais looks nice on you.


 
Awww thankyou sexy mama


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> Platinum girlie - nice outfit...very cool posing pics


 
Thankyou, i always love your style


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry for the crappy background, :shame:
Today:
Dvf Abri Wrap Dress 
CL Ron Ron on marron glace


----------



## sasha671

Purse collector! love! esp 1st 1 with zara black sandals! Initialed! Balenciaga!!!!Icecreamom! cute! love that print. Moi: DKNY leather vest, vince pants,  zara wedges


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Sasha* loving the look with those pants!


----------



## P.Y.T.

D C - Cutie - how did I know. Oh, and know judgement here....l o l

I feel the same a bout my beloved Z A R A!!!!!!


btw, I hate typing on my my-touch


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT- dayuim girl!! I love your outfits.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Purse collector
Platinum _  girl y - I bought it back in may I think?
Haute Mama 
C b 4 Chu
Fabulosity 
Chic Jean
mom of girls 

Thank you all.....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Classic outfit.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@talldrnkofwater -thank you mama! Now lets see some more ensembles...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ lol- trust me, you dont want to see todays ensemble.  Ill be posting this week though, or ill post one from last week.


----------



## yoglood

icecreamom- very classy, love the outfit!


----------



## bridgetshops925

SUCH great outfits!!! Love them all!!




P.Y.T. said:


> I forgot to post these other pics. I was on my way out when I posted earlier.
> 
> I always pack an extra clutch, handbag and accessories when I leave out for work.
> I try to wear things that can transition me into day to night...
> 
> Later that evening at a lounge in oakland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: UO vintage top, citizens of humanity jeggings, Sam Edelman gladiator
> sandals, and sabina satchel.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Everyone is lookin good!



Loving the colors of that playsuit with the leather accents.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purse collector said:


> Its been really warm here in LA!!! so I'm still sporting some summery outfits
> 1st outfit - vs tank, zara skirt and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - marc by marc jacobs dress, miu miu flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - arden b dress and havaianas



I'm loving it all again!


----------



## IrisCole




----------



## icecreamom

Thanks* yoglood*


----------



## *AnÄi*




----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' Good **An&#269;i* & IrisCole*


----------



## purse collector

Haute mama
Initialed
dc cutie
cinnabun
Thanks!!!!


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> I forgot to post these other pics. I was on my way out when I posted earlier.
> 
> I always pack an extra clutch, handbag and accessories when I leave out for work.
> I try to wear things that can transition me into day to night...
> 
> Later that evening at a lounge in oakland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Arden B. white trench, zara top, AG Adriano Goldschmied jeans, Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps, and zara handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: UO vintage top, citizens of humanity jeggings, Sam Edelman gladiator
> sandals, and sabina satchel.


PYT - I'm loving all of your outfits...very chic.  Love the white trench with that zara bag.  That plaid shirt looks awesome on you.  ok ok I love it all.


----------



## purse collector

sasha - love those zara wedges
Iris - love the red with the leopard...very on trend
pinkgoldfish - thanks


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Moss Leather Shorts with Miu Miu heels


----------



## sasy

*initialed *-- gorgeous jacket!
*talldrnk *-- perfect.  Great mixing of the mosaic Tucker with the mint shoes.
*dc_cutie *-- lovely congnac bag.  Is it J. Crew?
*platinum_girly* -- LOVE your dark hair.
*tonkamama* -- _everything _is just gorgeous in your last post.


----------



## sasy




----------



## initialed

*sasy* - Thank you! And cool tights!


----------



## platinum_girly

Sasy- you have a gorgeous smile


----------



## sasha671

Sasy! Love!!!! Deeds please: skirt, tights shoes.


----------



## annemerrick

IrisCole...your outfit is perfection.  And I love your tattoos....they are so dainty and gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Iris cole I love the way you paired that scarf with that red blazer!


----------



## sasha671

*An&#269;i*   ! love your jacket and bag. CrazybeautifulU! great shoes!


----------



## kcf68

IrisCole said:


>


 
Very cute with scarf and jacket!!! Tatoos too!


----------



## *AnÄi*




----------



## IrisCole

Thanks all


----------



## initialed




----------



## SamMill2010

Iriscole I loooove your scarf where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? and the red blazer?


----------



## sasy

Thanks, *Initialed*, *Platinum_girly*, and *Sasha*.


----------



## lily25

Boater hat UrbanExcess
Linen blouse with gold thread Zara
Puffy skirt Zara
Wedges Prada


----------



## lily25

*An&#269;i*;16739117 said:
			
		

>



Anci I love your Kelly!


----------



## annemerrick

Lily25...I love the simplicity of your outfit.


----------



## catcat

annemerrick said:


> Lily25...I love the simplicity of your outfit.



I agree, great look and beautiful pics...


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## lily25

annemerrick said:


> Lily25...I love the simplicity of your outfit.





catcat said:


> I agree, great look and beautiful pics...



TY girls!


platinum_girly, you look great with darker hair, I remember older posts with blond, and I think dark looks terrific on you.


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> platinum_girly, you look great with darker hair, I remember older posts with blond, and I think dark looks terrific on you.


 
Thankyou babe. It was quite a drastic step and i recall nearly scaring the life out of my mother when i did it (lol!) but i am happy that i did. It is funny how a change of haircolour makes such a difference isn't it?


----------



## purse collector

gap shirt, banana republic shorts, j crew belt, jc wedges


----------



## luvmy3girls

^cute


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Yesterday*





*Today*









*Sidenote:* It has finally cooled off today! It's been
*HAWT* as fish grease the last couple of days....


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@purse collector *-great denim top! I have one too.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@platinum _girly *-Girl, you're serious when it comes to those poses!
Show them how it's done chica...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LOve the clutch P.Y.T ...Im loving this Indian Summer weather here in the Bay weather
Im sure the Southerners would laugh at us:lolots:


----------



## ShoeLover

Looking great ladies!
Here's me today:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

As expected ....great shoes ShoeLover


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> LOve the clutch P.Y.T ...Im loving this Indian Summer weather here in the Bay weather
> Im sure the Southerners would laugh at us:lolots:



I know my friendS and family that live on east coast and down south always tease me.
But yes, I'm enjoying our Indian summer weather too.


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sidenote:* It has finally cooled off today! It's been
> *HAWT* as fish grease the last couple of days....


 
OMG i LOVE this top! Where is it from? 
Seriously girl you have the nicest skintone EVER (i am sooo jealous!)
Not to mention a great closet full of clothes and a gorgy figure


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i LOVE this top! Where is it from?
> Seriously girl you have the nicest skintone EVER (i am sooo jealous!)
> Not to mention a great closet full of clothes and a gorgy figure



Awwww, thanks! *blushing* The top is H &M...

Btw, where is Helena?? Haven't seen her post in a few days.


----------



## ilovefashion87

PYT, I love all your outfits! May I ask where the blazer is from?


----------



## P.Y.T.

^ Thank you. The blazer is from Zara.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks, I'll be making a trip to south coast plaza this weekend I wish there was a zara in San Diego


----------



## The Cty is Mine

Hello Ladies!! I'm new here and I thought it was pretty cool to see the "outfit of the day" Everyone looks lovely! I love fashion! So I'm sure that this will be fun to be apart of.....


----------



## Touch

welcome hun!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T. said:


> Awwww, thanks! *blushing* The top is H &M...
> 
> Btw, where is Helena?? Haven't seen her post in a few days.


 I was thinking the same thing, I had to check out her blog to see the latest and catch up ..lol


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Awwww, thanks! *blushing* The top is H &M....


 
Thanks babe *jogs off to H&M*


----------



## sasha671

I need to move that button at the bust. H&M, Zara, 9W


----------



## yoglood

^ cute! Is that the Alexa??


----------



## yoglood

Me today:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam and floral dress


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
PYT, Love these! you always manage to look sexy and chic at the same time!!! Always!


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> Looking great ladies!
> Here's me today:


 
I love this all black outfit! And those shoes... i must go on your blog to find out who makes the. I love them!


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> Btw, where is Helena?? Haven't seen her post in a few days.


 
Aww, thanks for asking!! I was crazed at work this past week!! Here are some outfits from this week...










My poor pooch was so hot!!


----------



## kcf68

Very cute Helena!


----------



## Helena928

kcf68 said:


> Very cute Helena!


 
Thanks kcf!! 

Here's another I wore to Sunday brunch after a late Saturday night..


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## purse collector

luv my girls - thanks
pyt - thanks and that yellow looks great on you...love all of your outfits
shoelover - love the givenchy
cinnabun - those balengiagas !!! HOT!
sasha - love the purse
helena - nice outfits but my fav is the black and white with splash of red


----------



## purse collector

H&M sweater, robert rodriguez romper, dv sandals


----------



## platinum_girly

Helena928 said:


> My poor pooch was so hot!!


 
Awww your doggy is adorable!


----------



## bluejinx

Everyone looks fantastic!!

But where is purseaddict?? I miss her great suits and dresses! My job has recently changed and I was hoping for inspiration from her!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

dkny dress, vintage bag, beverly feldman shoes








karen millen dress, dolce & gabbana shoes, vintage gucci bag








ck dress, nue shoes, vintage patent bag.

i dont know why, but recently i'm favouring very funeral-like dresses.


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> H&M sweater, robert rodriguez romper, dv sandals



You always have the best sandals. I love the Pearl accents on these particular ones.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Voodoo _Mary - great dresses......especially the first one.


----------



## P.Y.T.

cinnabun4chu said:


>



Cute ensemble! Love the bag and shoes too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> You always have the best sandals.


 
that's what I always say!  I look forward to seeing her whole ensembles, but especially the shoes and accessories - she always gets it right!


----------



## bluejinx

voodoo_mary - amazing dresses! Love all of them!


----------



## platinum_girly

Me today (excuse the hair, got caught in a 25 min downpour of rain, waah!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^^ Love the nail polish color!


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^^ Love the nail polish color!


 
OPI Dynasty


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@platinum_girly *-i'm looking for a sweater dress similar to yours. I know how I want it to look in my mind but I  haven't found it in the stores as of yet... Also, I'm going to start stocking up again on my wrap sweaters and cable knits....I lost a bunch of stuff when I moved a few months ago!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *@platinum_girly *-i'm looking for a sweater dress similar to yours. I know how I want it to look in my mind but I haven't found it in the stores as of yet... Also, I'm going to start stocking up again on my wrap sweaters and cable knits....I lost a bunch of stuff when I moved a few months ago!


 
Haha i love that one, bought it from Jane norman (a UK high street store, also has website) and love it to bits, it is super soft and thick knit to keep me toasty warm...
What a shame that you lost some clothes, but on the other hand- what a great excuse to shop


----------



## *AnÄi*

*platinum_girly *I love your last look! That dress is beautiful! You look so sweet! Nice bag!


----------



## platinum_girly

*An&#269;i*;16769397 said:
			
		

> *platinum_girly *I love your last look! That dress is beautiful! You look so sweet! Nice bag!


 
Awww thankyou babe


----------



## marina230

Platinum girl, I really, really like your last look as well. It fits you soooo much better and finally I can see you smile!


----------



## platinum_girly

marina230 said:


> Platinum girl, I really, really like your last look as well. It fits you soooo much better and finally I can see you smile!


 
Thankyou darling


----------



## *AnÄi*




----------



## tsjmom

You and your clothes are simply stunning




voodoo_mary said:


> dkny dress, vintage bag, beverly feldman shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen millen dress, dolce & gabbana shoes, vintage gucci bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck dress, nue shoes, vintage patent bag.
> 
> i dont know why, but recently i'm favouring very funeral-like dresses.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*cinnabun4chu*, love your Alexa and the whole outfit!

*VoodooMary, Purse collector*, love all your outfits, and everyone looks great.





LAMB top, Hermes buffalo horn necklace, Alexander Wang laser cut clutch, Oscar de la Renta snake skin and patent leather sandal 





Herve Leger skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes, Birkin in etoupe, Kelly en perled twilly


----------



## adriana89

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *cinnabun4chu*, love your Alexa and the whole outfit!
> 
> *VoodooMary, Purse collector*, love all your outfits, and everyone looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB top, Hermes buffalo horn necklace, Alexander Wang laser cut clutch, Oscar de la Renta snake skin and patent leather sandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes, Birkin in etoupe, Kelly en perled twilly



Love your outfits!


----------



## *AnÄi*

*IcookIeatIshop *- Perfect! Love your style!


----------



## catcat

*An&#269;i*;16773658 said:
			
		

> *IcookIeatIshop *- Perfect! Love your style!



ditto you know very well what suits you, great look and we are bag twins , lol what leather is your etoupe, can't really make out from the pic ?!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Thank you, ladies!

*Anci*, love your hot pink chanel!

*Catcat*, mine's togo, how about yours?


----------



## catcat

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Anci*, love your hot pink chanel!
> 
> *Catcat*, mine's togo, how about yours?



Mine too so we are true bagtwins!


----------



## einseine

Hi everyone!  I am not good at posing, but just thought I want to share these pics which I took for modeling with my new Celine Luggage bag I bought today!

Daytime: silk brouse and damaged jeans (7 for All Mankind) and
Night: black blouse + colarless lamb leather balck jaket + beige cropped pants + brack short leather boots:









The bag: Celine Luggage 30X30X17 in camel color





Thank you for your looking!


----------



## *AnÄi*

Woow! That Celine is such a beauty...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It is!!!


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Me today (excuse the hair, got caught in a 25 min downpour of rain, waah!)


 
I don't mean to be rude but is that a hot pink bra or a bikini top under your sweater dress.  I'm thinking it not a bikini top with sweater dress and boots?    Maybe you are mixing seasons?   You look really nice and it is very slimming on you....


----------



## platinum_girly

kcf68 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but is that a hot pink bra or a bikini top under your sweater dress. I'm thinking it not a bikini top with sweater dress and boots?  Maybe you are mixing seasons?  You look really nice and it is very slimming on you....


 
Yes it is a bikini top, nothing to do with "mixing seasons" babe, it is for personal reasons that i find it difficult to wear bras most days so i only do for special occasions...

Thanks for the compliment though, although not sure that i need to be "slimmed" lol!


----------



## J.E

Found these taken in the summer. My friend took pictures of me for a week, for an FIDM entrance project. I know she had to do lots more, but its nice to have been a part of it since she came in and will be starting very soon! (She moved all the way from Sweden to LA to start!)


----------



## J.E

some more!


----------



## kelbell35

J.E said:


> Found these taken in the summer. My friend took pictures of me for a week, for an FIDM entrance project. I know she had to do lots more, but its nice to have been a part of it since she came in and will be starting very soon! (She moved all the way from Sweden to LA to start!)



Love the outfits, especially that black dress with strong shoulders... and you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## airborne

love every single outfit, right on point!



einseine said:


> Hi everyone!  I am not good at posing, but just thought I want to share these pics which I took for modeling with my new Celine Luggage bag I bought today!
> 
> Daytime: silk brouse and damaged jeans (7 for All Mankind) and
> Night: black blouse + colarless lamb leather balck jaket + beige cropped pants + brack short leather boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag: Celine Luggage 30X30X17 in camel color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your looking!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

P.Y.T. said:


> Cute ensemble! Love the bag and shoes too.



thanks!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## IcookIeatIshop

catcat said:


> Mine too so we are true bagtwins!



Yay!!


----------



## einseine

*An&#269;i*;16774550 said:
			
		

> Woow! That Celine is such a beauty...


 
Thanks An&#269;i*!  I am sooo in love with my new Celine bag!


----------



## einseine

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^It is!!!


 
Thanks ShoeLover!


----------



## einseine

airborne said:


> love every single outfit, right on point!


 
airborne:
Thank you for your kind words!  You are sweet.


----------



## marina230

Enseine, I am in love with your Celline as well with all your outfits.You look stunningly classy!


----------



## iluvmybags

Outfit for today --
Trouve Studded Leather Jacket
Rebecca Beeson Tunic
America Apparel Acid Washed Leggings
Zara Boots
Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk Hobo


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Yes it is a bikini top, nothing to do with "mixing seasons" babe, it is for personal reasons that i find it difficult to wear bras most days so i only do for special occasions...
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though, although not sure that i need to be "slimmed" lol!


 
I meant the slimming as a complient.  Sometimes some outfits can be bunchy.  That sweater dress is fitted so it fits you nicely...


----------



## einseine

marina230 said:


> Enseine, I am in love with your Celline as well with all your outfits.You look stunningly classy!


 
Thank you so much marina230!  I am flattered!!!


----------



## catcat

*einseine* Oh that Celine is lovely and you comine it well, gorgeous color.


----------



## platinum_girly

kcf68 said:


> I meant the slimming as a complient. Sometimes some outfits can be bunchy. That sweater dress is fitted so it fits you nicely...


 
Hey, no worries. Sometimes things are hard to interpret when typed out, i get that you meant well though and i appreciate it


----------



## einseine

catcat said:


> *einseine* Oh that Celine is lovely and you comine it well, gorgeous color.


 
Thanks catcat! I love the design, color, tecture, everything!
It seems Celine bags/clothes have changed a lot after new Creative Director arrived.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

IrisCole said:


>



Lovely! What does your tattoo mean if I may ask?


----------



## J.E

Here is a new outfit!

Top: D&G
Skirt: Weekday (does it look too small on me?)
Shoes: Enrico Antinori


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Love this whole outfit, *J.E*. Skirt def not too short. When u have legs like these, it'd be a crime to cover them up!


----------



## CivicGirl

*J.E.* - You look amazing! The skirt looks a tad tight, but it's ok because of the rest of your outfit. Love the shoulders!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DC-Cutie

*Enseine* - love all of your outfits!
*J.E* - your skirt isn't too short.  You've got the figure for it and legs for days!!  Great outfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Enseine* - love all of your outfits!
*J.E* - your skirt isn't too short.  You've got the figure for it and legs for days!!  Great outfit.


----------



## loves




----------



## PHENOMENON

​


----------



## Samia

Looking gorgeous everyone!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## platinum_girly

*Cinnabun4chu* I LOVE that look! Fab bag and heels


----------



## P.Y.T.

Cute ensembles everyone!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cinnabun ..now that is how you pull off that look!  Great from head to toe!


----------



## chicjean

cinnabun4chu, i LOVE this look! AMAZING bag and love the denim on denim. so perfect!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today *sunday**


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

fabulous!!!!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

p.y.t, luvsagreatdeal, chicjean, and platinum_girly - thanks everyone


----------



## stefeilnately

Gorgeous outfits ladies!

Here is my contribution..


----------



## einseine

J.E said:


> Here is a new outfit!
> 
> Top: D&G
> Skirt: Weekday (does it look too small on me?)
> Shoes: Enrico Antinori


 
Yes, your new outift is very nice, but YOU are gorgoues!


----------



## einseine

DC-Cutie said:


> *Enseine* - love all of your outfits!
> *J.E* - your skirt isn't too short. You've got the figure for it and legs for days!! Great outfit.


 
Thanks! *DC-Cutie*!!!


----------



## einseine

loves said:


>


 
Very chic!


----------



## sasha671

*An&#269;i* ! Love your style!  Einseine!  I need that Celine. Its TDF.  cinnabun4chu! Love your all denim outfit with Wang bag and Bal shoes.  P.Y.T.! I need those peeptoe pumps in my life. Love.  PHENOMENON! is that H&M top? I like how you put that together. I have the same Zara boots.  initialed! You always look so effortlessly stylish! Love it.  IcookIeatIshop! Perfection head to toe!


----------



## sasha671

DVF Pialla, Miss 60 booties, Balenciaga miniclassique in eggplant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jcrew jacket. sequin skirt, v neck t shirt, necklace, 9west boots, Chloe Bay


----------



## platinum_girly

sasha671 said:


> Jcrew jacket. sequin skirt, v neck t shirt, necklace, 9west boots, Chloe Bay


 
LOVE your sequin skirt, gorgeous! 



P.Y.T. said:


>


 
Chic as always miss thang!


----------



## bluejinx

While I am sure she meant nothing by the comment, I must say your reaction to it made my day! I was so happy to see a beautiful confident woman with a great figure to not take "a dress slimming you" as an exciting "oh my god!! It makes me look thin!!! Yay!! It hides how fat I am!!" It drives me nuts all these beautiful woman who are always obsessed with looking thinner. I really wanted to comment to that. You ARE beautiful and DON'T need any help in the slimming department and its great to hear that you know it!



platinum_girly said:


> Hey, no worries. Sometimes things are hard to interpret when typed out, i get that you meant well though and i appreciate it


----------



## bluejinx

Both looks are great stefeilnately! Can I ask from where that first jacket is from? Not the white one, the other one. Thanks!



stefeilnately said:


> Gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Here is my contribution..


----------



## P.Y.T.

What happened? I'm lost....  *confused look*

Okay, ladies let's keep it cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Flsurfergirl3 - thanks mama 

@sasha671 - I love my Sergio Rossi pumps! They look good with any ensemble. Also, their so comfy. I'm currently on the hunt for the black suede pair.

@platinum_girly - back at you sweetness! Thanks....


----------



## sasha671

^ good to know. I tried them on in textured leather at Intermix few days ago. Seemed comfy. But I really like the color of your suede ones. great neutral


----------



## ilovefashion87

you look FAB! i need those pumps in my life




P.Y.T. said:


> *Today *sunday**


----------



## platinum_girly

bluejinx said:


> While I am sure she meant nothing by the comment, I must say your reaction to it made my day! I was so happy to see a beautiful confident woman with a great figure to not take "a dress slimming you" as an exciting "oh my god!! It makes me look thin!!! Yay!! It hides how fat I am!!" It drives me nuts all these beautiful woman who are always obsessed with looking thinner. I really wanted to comment to that. You ARE beautiful and DON'T need any help in the slimming department and its great to hear that you know it!


 
Awww thankyou hun, you are very sweet 

But trust me- i am like everyone else, i do have those days where i feel i would be better if i could just drop a few pounds, tone up a bit more, etc... but i think it is unhealthy goals that we reach for sometimes. After having my daughter i have come to the realisation that i will never be very slim again, i just gotta rock what i got, lol!

I wish more women would be excepting of their curvaceous bodies, i mean curves are extremely sexy 

But yes- you are right. I AM confident, if only more women could be too, it breaks my heart when i see a gorgeous lady beating herself up about this or that non-existent flaw or unrealistic beauty goal, we are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## swirlpop

loves said:


>


 
OMG. thats it. I am officially in LOVE with your outfit.  what color are your shoes? are they white?


----------



## J.E

einseine said:


> Yes, your new outift is very nice, but YOU are gorgoues!




oh my!  Thank you so so much!


----------



## sesrup

sasha671 said:


> DVF Pialla, Miss 60 booties, Balenciaga miniclassique in eggplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcrew jacket. sequin skirt, v neck t shirt, necklace, 9west boots, Chloe Bay





P.Y.T. said:


> *Today *sunday**





J.E said:


> Here is a new outfit!
> 
> Top: D&G
> Skirt: Weekday (does it look too small on me?)
> Shoes: Enrico Antinori







PHENOMENON said:


> ​




Love these looks! Everyone looks great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

what the heck is going on???

*PYT* - :urock:


----------



## marina230

@Platinum_Girl @ you can not be too rich or too skinny.LOL
It was a compliment for sure and there are no reason to even start discussing that.
Lets move on.
As for me, it was nice to see another side of platinumgirl look. It was very refreshing to see you in light color and smile on your face. Again, I love your look!
LADIES, YOU ALL LOOK GREAT AND HAVE EXEPTINAL STYLE!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Agreed!


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today *sunday**


 You are workin it girl you look fab.
Love the bag.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ You always have the sweetest things to say! Thank you.....


----------



## purse collector

sasha - love the jcrew sequin skirt
pyt - very very chic...i love it


----------



## purse collector

Everyone is looking really fab...


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ You always have the sweetest things to say! Thank you.....


 
Wow PYT, you look stunning in that outfit!  Love the heels.  Could I ask you what bag is that???


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^The bag is from Zara. Thank you......


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT* - I need you to fly into DC and put some outfits together for me!  I'm in a rut.  I adore your style, it's effortless, chic and the way you combine high-end with lower end is great!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looks amazing!!!* 

Today's outfit:
Sweater ~ Christina Bobkova (an Ukrainian designer)
Under layer ~ Alexandra Wang 
Tights ~ DKNY
Booties ~ Joie 
Handbag ~ Balenciaga


----------



## P.Y.T.

@ DC- Cutie -Your in a rut?? So am I! I've been noticing that 90% of my wardrobe consist of: jeans, blazers, and platform heels. Oh, and leather jackets and trench coats! I know crazy but very true.

I know for me how I dress is directly linked to my lifestyle. Then its comfort, weather, mood and so forth. But I will be the first to admit that tend to buy different variations of the same thing. Or I will buy the same jacket, shoe, or top but in a different color or texture! *sigh*



PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looks amazing!!!*
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Sweater ~ Christina Bobkova (an Ukrainian designer)
> Under layer ~ Alexandra Wang
> Tights ~ DKNY
> Booties ~ Joie
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga



Nice pic!! I think now I want a Balenciaga bag! But it has to have gold hardware! Also, if I'm not mistaken all the newer bags all have silver hardware now! A barny's S A told me this...


----------



## tonkamama

*P.Y.T. ~* always admire your outfits and your style!!  Just like you, I also tend to to buy different variations of the same thing.

Current Bal bag also comes with rose gold which is very pretty (I have one black with rose gold combination).  I heard that gold hardware is discontinued for the time being...  maybe it will come back next year (I hope so too as I also like the gold hardware).


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*tonkamama*, love the whole outfit, but especially the sweater!

Here's me today,
FCUK jersey dress
LV Mahina hobo
CL Sasha wedge sandal


----------



## aquablueness

^^ gorgeous in that river blue you're wearing!


----------



## loves

einseine and swirlpop thanks! swirl the converse are a linen-beige color, sorry i can't remember the name.

tonkamama you look fab, i love your hair
steifelnately always like to see your pretty pics
icookishop stunning blue dress!

the rest i'm behind a great firewall, can't see some pics so i can't comment on all!


----------



## HotXRdoc

Sasha671, you need to create your own fashion blog! I love all your looks!


----------



## platinum_girly

marina230 said:


> @Platinum_Girl @ you can not be too rich or too skinny.LOL
> It was a compliment for sure and there are no reason to even start discussing that.
> Lets move on.
> As for me, it was nice to see another side of platinumgirl look. It was very refreshing to see you in light color and smile on your face. Again, I love your look!
> LADIES, YOU ALL LOOK GREAT AND HAVE EXEPTINAL STYLE!!!!!!


 
Hey, no worries, was just addressing the nice post i recieved from another member, there is ALWAYS a reason for discussing how curves are sexy 

But thankyou for your kind words, i do TRY to smile in photos but i loathe my teeth so i find it difficult... I will be back with more looks soon


----------



## airborne

OMG - as usual LUV the sheer top!



tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit:
> Sweater ~ Christina Bobkova (an Ukrainian designer)
> Under layer ~ Alexandra Wang
> Tights ~ DKNY
> Booties ~ Joie
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Nice pic!! I think now I want a Balenciaga bag! But it has to have gold hardware!


 
SNAP! I only do GHW but i really think i neeeed a Bal first :sunnies


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Summer outfit.


----------



## sasha671

platinum_girly said:


> SNAP! I only do GHW but i really think i neeeed a Bal first :sunnies


They make First with GHW, its just smaller. PYT! you can still find GGH at barneys and at Bal boutique. And of course on Ebay and Bonanza. Often BN. OOTD: H&M trend jacket, helmut Lang black denim skirt, 9 West boots, brown chloe Bay, tom ford Miranda shades


----------



## sasha671

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looks amazing!!!*
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Sweater ~ Christina Bobkova (an Ukrainian designer)
> Under layer ~ Alexandra Wang
> Tights ~ DKNY
> Booties ~ Joie
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit but I always look forward to your background. You take pics in the nicest places. I am always at the gym or at work in the bathroom. LOL


----------



## catcat

Beautiful outfits everybody I can hardly keep up with this thread, *sasha* I would love to sneek into your wardrobe.

*tonkamama* great outfit, love the Bal is this 07 plomb ?





tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looks amazing!!!*
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Sweater ~ Christina Bobkova (an Ukrainian designer)
> Under layer ~ Alexandra Wang
> Tights ~ DKNY
> Booties ~ Joie
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga


----------



## platinum_girly

sasha671 said:


> They make First with GHW, its just smaller.


 
Hey thanks for that, yes i am aware of the sizing, the first meets my needs, the 2005 edition is where my heart is though... 

BTW- LOVE your latest look. The bag and boots are stunning!


----------



## initialed




----------



## voodoo_mary

vintage tweed jacket, tag denim skirt, hilly woven belt
nine west shoes








bcbg dress, poetic license shoes


----------



## bluejinx

wow!! love that black and white dress voodoo mary!!

my outfit today, adrienne vittadini black leather and stretch skirt, anne klein tiered sweater, anne klein cardigan


----------



## bluejinx

yesterdays outfit, sorry for such crappy pictures, liz claiborne brown dress, brown vintage cardigan, replay patent leather flats


----------



## flakky

U go girl, u need to have a fashion blog............




P.Y.T. said:


> *Today *sunday**


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Aquablue, loves*, thank you!

*Voodoomary*, that bcbg dress looks fantastic on you and the heels are just perfect too

*Sasha*, the entire ensemble is just perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you everyone for your sweet comments!!  Made my day a * 

*IcookIeatIshop ~* love your jersey dress, esp the color looks stunning on you!!

*loves & airborne ~* Thank you, you are always so sweet!!  

*platinum_girly ~* I really do think that you and Bal-bag are going to make a fashion statement!!  Enjoy all your fashion posts!!  

*sasha671 ~* I agree with HotXRdoc, you should have your own fashion blog, I will be your "follower"!!  You really make those dresses (& shoes) come alive!! 

*catcat ~* Thank you.  My Bal bag is 2010 F/W Anthra Part Time.  I just fall in love with Bal bag about three months ago and kicked myself for missing all those gorgeous past seasons colors. 

*initialed ~* Just visited your blog...  fall in love with your Bal jacket and all your bal-bags!!   

*voodoo_mary ~* love your black & white dress!


----------



## initialed

*tonkamama* -Thank you so much!


----------



## P.Y.T.

flakky said:


> U go girl, u need to have a fashion blog............



Hey mama! Hope all is well with you. Nice to see your font..


Thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

@voodoo_ Mary - love the blazer & belt combo! I wear it like that too.

@blue jinx - cute ensembles.


----------



## P.Y.T.

sasha671 said:


> They make First with GHW, its just smaller. PYT! you can still find GGH at barneys and at Bal boutique. And of course on Ebay and Bonanza. Often BN. OOTD: H&M trend jacket, helmut Lang black denim skirt, 9 West boots, brown chloe Bay, tom ford Miranda shades



Love the whole look!!!


ETA: thanks for the advice. I will look into it...


----------



## olialm1

cinnabun4chu I LOVE your outfit! Everything about it is perfect.


----------



## stefeilnately

Hi Ladies, my contribution today


----------



## platinum_girly

stefeilnately said:


>


 
LOVE that Prada clutch


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

stefeilnately said:


> Hi Ladies, my contribution today


 

Love the clutch and the top! I love that color, heck I love this whole outfit


----------



## sasha671

Vodoo_Mary! Love it esp 2nd outfit. Moi: Jcrew jacket, DVF blouse, Raven jeans, Zara boots


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sasha* - we're jacket twinzzz today!!!  You look great.


----------



## sasha671

haHa! post your pic! I love this 1. got it in grey too. what was the name of it/ do you remember?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> haHa! post your pic! I love this 1. got it in grey too. what was the name of it/ do you remember?


 
it's the Lexington (from Fall '07).  I picked it up in grey, pink, yellow and orange  (a bit overboard, I admit).  will post pics this evening..


----------



## loves




----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today - Ted Baker dress, Louboutins, necklace by JCrew


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DC-Cutie said:


> it's the Lexington (from Fall '07).  I picked it up in grey, pink, yellow and orange  (a bit overboard, I admit).  will post pics this evening..



!!Wow DC Cutie ..lol ...Its a really cute jacket ladies!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pop of leopard!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *I love this outfit ... looks very comfy and urban chic!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@rossel *- you look wonderful....
*@loves *- Loves it...
*@Sasha671 *-Another blazer and jean combo! Love it..
*@La Vanguardia *-very nice


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today: Zara top, Club Monaco linen trousers, Reiss clutch, H&M Safari
necklace, Michael Kors platforms Club Monaco cuff, and bebe moto jacket.*

ETA: It's beautiful day in the bay today! After work I'm headed to my
friends art gallery opening... Needless to say their will be wine &
cheese! My kind of party...


----------



## Touch

love the outfit pyt. I love highwaisted linen pants. they look good on us small waisted big booty/thigh girls. I had to stop wearing high waisted pencil skirts to work b/c some of my male colleagues are pigs but they work out just as well


----------



## LisaG719

Wowzer P.Y.T. that is one substantial necklace! You pull it off beautifully.


----------



## P.Y.T.

LisaG719 said:


> Wowzer P.Y.T. that is one substantial necklace! You pull it off beautifully.



LMAO!!! My Guy said the same thing when he went to go pick it up for me. I have to admit I was skeptical at first because its such a massive piece of jewelry but I didn't let it stop me. 

Thanks btw...

@Touch -thank you! I adore high waist jeans and trousers. They compliment my small waist
and bubble butt the best.


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today: Zara top, Club Monaco linen trousers, Reiss clutch, H&M Safari
> necklace, Michael Kors platforms Club Monaco cuff, and bebe moto jacket.*
> 
> ETA: It's beautiful day in the bay today! After work I'm headed to my
> friends art gallery opening... Needless to say their will be wine &
> cheese! My kind of party...




Ahhh, PYT, amazing!!!


----------



## Helena928

Stefeilnately, look GORGEOUS! you really have the most beautiful handbags!!!

Roussel, I love your dress!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


>



I'm loving this whole ensemble from head to toe. Its so sophisticated and chic!


Btw, it doesn't hurt that you look absolutely stunning in the pic as well.... *wink*


----------



## tonkamama

*PYT ~* love your bebe moto jacket & clutch...  and you Safari
necklace.. amazingly on you!!  

*Helena928 ~*  as always...


----------



## tonkamama

*stefeilnately ~* You always dress so classy!!  BTW I am over the little "red" sporty car behind you.   

*sasha671 ~* Amazingly chic!! ...  I want all your Zara shoes!!

*Loves ~* love your Hermes!!  Your outfits are well put together ...  simple & classic.  

*roussel ~* cute dress!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT- I bow down to your greatness.  
Helena- those blue shoes are beautiful!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Helena, Tonkamama, Fabulosity and Platinum Girly!!


----------



## DisCo

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today: Zara top, Club Monaco linen trousers, Reiss clutch, H&M Safari
> necklace, Michael Kors platforms Club Monaco cuff, and bebe moto jacket.*
> 
> ETA: It's beautiful day in the bay today! After work I'm headed to my
> friends art gallery opening... Needless to say their will be wine &
> cheese! My kind of party...



Love this! Those trousers fit you perfectly!


----------



## loves

lavan, tonkamama thanks!

pyt love the accessorizing! gorgeous

helena very cool

can't remember if i commented on steifelnatlely, looking great!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*PYT*, you accessorized your outfit perfectly and that necklace is amazing!

*Helena*, you always look so chic.  I especially like the color tone of the first outfit.  Where are those shoes from?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going to hubby's birthday dinner
tailored lace cheongsam, Prada bag, Valentino lace pumps


----------



## Marlina




----------



## Marlina

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t30/clockworkO/DSC03683a.jpg


----------



## kcf68

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to hubby's birthday dinner
> tailored lace cheongsam, Prada bag, Valentino lace pumps


 

Wow stunning!


----------



## kcf68

Marlina said:


>


 
Very Cute as can be!


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Boy your best accessory is you Smile!  Love your outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Outfit from last week:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today: Zara top, Club Monaco linen trousers, Reiss clutch, H&M Safari*
> *necklace, Michael Kors platforms Club Monaco cuff, and bebe moto jacket.*
> 
> ETA: It's beautiful day in the bay today! After work I'm headed to my
> friends art gallery opening... Needless to say their will be wine &
> cheese! My kind of party...


 

Love this look and that necklace is hot!


----------



## sasha671

2 DVF OOTDs. Osita in navy herringbone with BCBG nude patent Daja pumps and Ferragamo bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Linda wool wrap in leopard, with Alejandro ingelmo Sophia pumps and balenciaga City GGH in sandstone


----------



## sasha671

IcookIeatIshop ! so elegant! and you have the best posture.  Marlina! love both and what a gorgeous smile you have!


----------



## kcf68

sasha671 said:


> 2 DVF OOTDs. Osita in navy herringbone with BCBG nude patent Daja pumps and Ferragamo bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Linda wool wrap in leopard, with Alejandro ingelmo Sophia pumps and balenciaga City GGH in sandstone


 
Love Love the DVF!  It looks really good on you!!!


----------



## kelbell35

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to hubby's birthday dinner
> tailored lace cheongsam, Prada bag, Valentino lace pumps



You look gorgeous, IcookIeatIshop!!  Those are my HG shoes at the moment... they look so good on you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ann D shoes


----------



## kelbell35

sasha671 said:


> 2 DVF OOTDs. Osita in navy herringbone with BCBG nude patent Daja pumps and Ferragamo bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Linda wool wrap in leopard, with Alejandro ingelmo Sophia pumps and balenciaga City GGH in sandstone



Love these outfits!  Especially the second one with the leopard wrap dress... it fits you perfectly!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Print shorts


----------



## adriana89

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Print shorts



You always have such beautiful outfits


----------



## voodoo_mary

vest- henry lau SPY
tank- tobi.com
pants- CK (mr voodoom_mary's pants)
belt- vintage
shoes- pour la victoire
bag- gryson


----------



## cinnabun4chu

helena - i gave in and bought your shoes, they were on sale so i couldn't resist !!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*kcf* thank you!
*Sasha* it's thanks to pilates  I love that herringbone dress on you and the pumps!
*Kelbell* thank you! I've had them for a while but it's the first time wearing them out 

*CrazyBeautifulU* those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## sasha671

Thanks girls! More DVF OOTD 1of a kind=true sample DVF with LAMB sandals and black Balenciaga city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Estovan with Zara sandals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lune with Zara sandals and balenciaga 2004 red Twiggy with pewter hardware


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Wow Sasha!  that DVF dress looks divine on you! You should take all your photos from that angle!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Voodoomary* you rocked those man pants!


----------



## sasha671

HaHa! TY.


----------



## Helena928

Thank you so much!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> *Helena*, you always look so chic.  I especially like the color tone of the first outfit.  Where are those shoes from?




Thank you! They're chloe!


----------



## Helena928

cinnabun4chu said:


> helena - i gave in and bought your shoes, they were on sale so i couldn't resist !!



Ooh!!! I love them on you and your outfit is great, as always!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My outfit for today:


----------



## marie-lou

^^ awesome, I love all the blue!


----------



## sasha671

another JCrewed out ootd. Severn lace skirt, old button down, old necklace, Zara shoes, Zara shades (I always wear Tom Fords, have 15 pairs  of very similar styles, but i was at the register at zara and fell in love with these. so light and the price: $39, cant bit it). Antra GGH city. And I am jonesing for a green bag. Which green? keep in mind I already have XL PS1 in smoke. ETA Chanel Khaki Vert on nails. Love this color.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## shockboogie

Posted this on the H outfit thread already but wanted to share it to those who don't visit that subforum.

Hermes Kelly 32 Ardennes GHW + Hermes reversible belt + Prada black patent cutout booties + JCrew Minnie Pants + Vince Circle T-Shirt


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

platinum_girly said:


>



You look great, I love the sweater top... What nailpolish are you wearing reminds me of opi Lincoln park after dark it's my all time favorite color!!


----------



## platinum_girly

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> You look great, I love the sweater top... What nailpolish are you wearing reminds me of opi Lincoln park after dark it's my all time favorite color!!


 
Awww thanks 

It is OPI, but "Suzi says da"


----------



## Helena928

Shockboogie, love your bag! Amazing!


----------



## Alyana




----------



## platinum_girly

Chillin' after lonnnng day shopping


----------



## sasy

*shockboogie *-- beautiful bag!


----------



## sasy

A couple of recent outfits ...


----------



## airborne

voodoo_mary said:


> vest- henry lau SPY
> tank- tobi.com
> pants- CK (mr voodoom_mary's pants)
> belt- vintage
> shoes- pour la victoire
> bag- gryson


----------



## voodoo_mary

sasha- the lace skirt and your greenish blue bag is beautiful!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*platinum girly* you wear the sweater dress so well!
*shockboogie* tres chic!
*Helena* I could never pull off a hat like that.  Nice!

Here's me: to a formal wedding (Celine dress, Celine clutch in ostrich foot skin, CL Dorepi in pony leopard print) 






and running errands (Massimo Dutti shirt, MJ shorts, Bal Arena wedge sandal, Alexa bag in Sparkle Tweed, Hermes Lena earrings, necklace by a friend)


----------



## Samia

Great outfits everyone!!

*Helena928* I love your style!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to hubby's birthday dinner
> tailored lace cheongsam, Prada bag, Valentino lace pumps



Those pumps are magical!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

stefeilnately said:


> Hi Ladies, my contribution today



I'm still in love with that clutch and the colors in your outfit match it so perfectly!


----------



## platinum_girly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *platinum girly* you wear the sweater dress so well!
> 
> and running errands (Massimo Dutti shirt, MJ shorts, Bal Arena wedge sandal, Alexa bag in Sparkle Tweed, Hermes Lena earrings, necklace by a friend)


 
Hey, thankyou babe 

I love your bag in this pic, it is gorgeous! You look great


----------



## *karolyn*

to go to a nightclub





shoes





dress: zara (old)
grey jacket: H&M
shoes: zara
necklace: store of madrid


----------



## *karolyn*

a outfit to go tapas




shoes





grey tee: stradivarius
white tee: primark
short: mango
tights: H&M
shoes: asos
necklace: old


----------



## *karolyn*

outfit to go shopping





shoes





shorts: mango
white tee: primark
black tee: space ibiza (spain)
grey jacket: zara
tights: primark


----------



## P.Y.T.

*This weekend*...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*karolyn* said:


> to go to a nightclub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: zara (old)
> grey jacket: H&M
> shoes: zara
> necklace: store of madrid


 
You look cute! Luv the necklace...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@Platinum_Girly *-Luv the jacket
*@Helena928 *-You look great with your fedora hat!
*@Alyana *- Nice ensemble! Great necklace too..


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@IcookIeatIshop* -Great looks! Love the handbag selections..


----------



## loves

looking good everyone


----------



## DisCo

P.Y.T. said:


> *This weekend*...


Love all of the outfits! Where did you get the white blazer?


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *This weekend*...


 
This outfit totally rocks! I love it head to toe Miss fashionista :sunnies


----------



## catcat

Can't keep up with this thread to compliment everybody but I really love it is very inspiring.


----------



## kcf68

PYT: Classy outfits!  Very nice on you!


----------



## Alyana

PYT I hate picking favorites, but you are mine. LOVE everything you wear and those nude pumps are TDF!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Platinum girly* thanks!
*PYT* your heels are TDF! I wish I could walk in such high heels...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT* - did you want a business or first class flight to DC to work on my closet??  You look GREAT!  I love wide leg pants, accessories and jackets - PERFECT!

**karolyn** - you look very cute, love your hair too.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Floral Skirt with Alaias


----------



## marina230

Girls you all look fantastic!!!!!
@PYT may I ask you who made your shoes?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PYT you kill it every time, we share the same style for sure, too bad i'm too lazy to post pics.


----------



## ilovefashion87

PYT, i agree you do kill it! I need that white blazer in my life! Please tell me where its from f you dont mind.And who are the nude pumps by? 




P.Y.T. said:


> *This weekend*...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you to everyone! You guys are really encouraging and thoughtful.

Eta: sometimes I'm in a rush and forget to put where I purchased my outfits from.

First look:
white blazer- urban outfitters (and yes I'm still wearing white) even after labor day!
Coral & cream top- F21
Jeans- A G premium denim cigarette jeans 
Nude patent leather platform pump- Steve M. (so)
Leather python embossed clutch- Club Mon. 

Sidenote: I've been searching high and low for the Brian Atwood maniac pump in nude! I 
can't find a size 51/2 or a 6 anywhere! Hence, the inspired S M pump that I opted for. So, if
anyone knows who has them please let me know!


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks fantastic!!!  PYT - you never disappoint...love all of your looks.  I would love for you to dress me as well.  Platinum girly - love the sweater dress.


----------



## purse collector

E&J Jacket, Nordstrom sweater, Jbrand skinnies, Old boots


----------



## purse collector

1st pic - zara dress/tunic, givenchy booties, jcrew jewelry





2nd pic - express silk shirt, zara skinnies, linea pelle shoes, jcrew necklace and leopard belt





3rd pic - gap long sleeve tee, vs tank, jcrew shorts and necklace, zara shoes


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> E&J Jacket, Nordstrom sweater, Jbrand skinnies, Old boots



See this is a perfect example of a look that I really like but can't pull off! The whole combat 
Boots I couldn't do. Now the jacket I can definitely do. I have a military jacket similar to 
yours. You look great!

Btw, you need NO help from me. *seriously*


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> 2nd pic - express silk shirt, zara skinnies, linea pelle shoes, jcrew necklace and leopard belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - gap long sleeve tee, vs tank, jcrew shorts and necklace, zara shoes


 
LOVE these 2 looks- hot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Wait! Those are not combat boots?? You have to excuse me I'm on my
My Touch cell. But still I don't look cute in boots like those. I wish I did 
though. Also, your necklace is lovely....


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice, *Purse*!  I especially love the pop of yellow color with the shorts.  Like the way you wear the J. Crew necklace, too.


----------



## ilovefashion87

purse, i love all your outfits! i love the silk top form express, i wanted it so bag but it was a little to small


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilovefashion87 said:


> purse, i love all your outfits! i love the silk top form express, i wanted it so bag but it was a little to small



do you know if it's still available in stores?


----------



## bridgetshops925

P.Y.T. said:


> *This weekend*...



Those nude pumps are TDF. I've seen a few of your other outfits on TPF here and you have amazing style!!!


----------



## hermesugo

I really like your sweater dress! I have been trying to find a few in different colors for winter. You look great!



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## hermesugo

P.Y.T. said:


> *This weekend*...



Wow! LOVE your style!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^Thank you so much!  I could also say the same for my fellow posters! A lot of these ladies here have GREAT style as well....


----------



## P.Y.T.

bridgetshops925 said:


> Those nude pumps are TDF. I've seen a few of your other outfits on TPF here and you have amazing style!!!



Thank you....I think I said before but I checked out your blog and I really enjoyed it.

Also, Helena's blog is so cool! I always go on there to peep her style out!She's quite lovely.....


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> I really like your sweater dress! I have been trying to find a few in different colors for winter. You look great!


 
Awww thankyou hun. I live in Jane norman when it comes to knitted dresses


----------



## hermesugo

Your Welcome! So Jane Norman, I am going to see if they have a website. I might also try ASOS, they might have some in.


----------



## airborne

as always girl you got it, luv each and every outfit!!



purse collector said:


> E&J Jacket, Nordstrom sweater, Jbrand skinnies, Old boots


----------



## airborne

luv luv #2 and #3!



purse collector said:


> 1st pic - zara dress/tunic, givenchy booties, jcrew jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - express silk shirt, zara skinnies, linea pelle shoes, jcrew necklace and leopard belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - gap long sleeve tee, vs tank, jcrew shorts and necklace, zara shoes


----------



## Helena928

Purse, love your outfits! LOVE! Esp the red jeans and the white shirt and the grey dress!
PYT, amazing... as usual!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit:


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Floral Skirt with Alaias




Your hair is gorgeous and I love the skirt!


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Your Welcome! So Jane Norman, I am going to see if they have a website. I might also try ASOS, they might have some in.


 
Yes they have a website: http://www.janenorman.co.uk/pws/Home.ice

It is just a high street store but i love it


----------



## luvmy3girls

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - zara dress/tunic, givenchy booties, jcrew jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pic - express silk shirt, zara skinnies, linea pelle shoes, jcrew necklace and leopard belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd pic - gap long sleeve tee, vs tank, jcrew shorts and necklace, zara shoes


 Love the outfits..is that necklace still available at jcrew? is the hardware gold or silver?? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^also Purse collector...is the gap tshirt black or navy blue that your wearing? I really like that outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

McQ Leather Shorts


----------



## ilovefashion87

im not sure, i havent been in express in a while. But its online 
http://www.express.com/oversized-si...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*



DC-Cutie said:


> do you know if it's still available in stores?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilovefashion87 said:


> im not sure, i havent been in express in a while. But its online
> http://www.express.com/oversized-si...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


 
Thank you!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> im not sure, i havent been in express in a while. But its online
> http://www.express.com/oversized-si...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


is this the one *pc* is wearing (oversize) or is hers the regular one?


----------



## Helena928




----------



## pchan2802

Sorry for the dirty mirror.


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Your outfit looks very comfy!  Very cute..


----------



## P.Y.T.

pchan2802 said:


> Sorry for the dirty mirror.



Is your polka dot top from H & M??? I saw something similar there the other day!
Anyway, its looks great on you.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Helena- yes, you look super cool & comfortable...


----------



## ilovefashion87

i think its the regular one, because the oversized is not as white as hers.




luvmy3girls said:


> is this the one *pc* is wearing (oversize) or is hers the regular one?


----------



## fshnonmymind

*purse collector*, I love all of your looks, but those red skinnies are killer. I especially like them paired with tan and white. I might have to "borrow" that look (after I find some great looking pants like those).


----------



## purse collector

DC, ilovefashion, platinum -  thanks so much for the complements.
PYT - thanks...oh shocks seriously?  I always admire your looks.  Its actually just a riding boots I got a few years ago


----------



## purse collector

airborne - thanks a million...now when will I see an outfit of the day from you?
Helena - thanks...even though you haven't posted it yet...love the cape.  I always check out your blog...keep it up.
luvmy3girls - yes the necklace is still avail online...it's on sale now too!!!  I have two different kinds.  
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966897~15~~~~~~~/31581.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...4+20~15~~20+17+4294966897~15~~~~~~~/31423.jsp in gold


----------



## purse collector

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^also Purse collector...is the gap tshirt black or navy blue that your wearing? I really like that outfit



It's black actually..thanks again


----------



## purse collector

luvmy3girls said:


> is this the one *pc* is wearing (oversize) or is hers the regular one?



Not that one...I have the one that's regular that's slightly fitted


----------



## purse collector

fshnonmymind said:


> *purse collector*, I love all of your looks, but those red skinnies are killer. I especially like them paired with tan and white. I might have to "borrow" that look (after I find some great looking pants like those).


I'm glad to have inspired you.  I got my pants at zara so check them out.  I was just a zara today and they have nice red pants but not the same as mine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

purse collector said:


> Not that one...I have the one that's regular that's slightly fitted



would you happen to have the style number for your shirt?  It looks so comfy...


----------



## tonkamama

Loving everyone's outfits!!!  

Today's outfit ~ it was like 91°F here 
Dress: LaRok
Boots: Max&Co 
Handbag: LE/Discontinued Murakami Cherry Blossom Papillion Bag


----------



## pchan2802

P.Y.T. said:


> Is your polka dot top from H & M??? I saw something similar there the other day!
> Anyway, its looks great on you.



Thanks!.Yes,the top from H&M.I got it when I was 7 months pregnant and now after 1 month delivery I finally can wear it.Love it so much!


----------



## Helena928

Kcf and PYT, thank  you!!



purse collector said:


> Helena - thanks...even though you haven't posted it yet...love the cape. I always check out your blog...keep it up.


Thank you!! About to post it below!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain


----------



## Helena928

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Balmain




Oh i love this!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

PYT -LOVING your style!  You remind me of one of my BFF's! If I didn't know any better I would think you were her! Same style, same shape, same skin tone. Crazy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Crazy* - is this your day-to-day dress or only for photoshoots?
*Helena* - love the cape
*tonkamama* - nice dress


----------



## P.Y.T.

pinkmonique73 said:


> PYT -LOVING your style!  You remind me of one of my BFF's! If I didn't know any better I would think you were her! Same style, same shape, same skin tone. Crazy!



L M A O! But I am her.... J/k 
Glad to see your font again....Thank you.


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> would you happen to have the style number for your shirt?  It looks so comfy...



No I don't...sorry. I think my shirt is still on the website. Check there


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Kcf and PYT, thank  you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! About to post it below!!



I just love all BLACK ensembles! Its so sexy & sophisticated...

You look great..


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## hermesugo

platinum_girly said:


>




Is this your new H&M jacket??? Looks great, fits you perfectly!! I wish they had some here but I did not see any!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly .....cute jacket!  I was thinking that its the H&M too ..but that looks like some real leather ( NICE!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum .... I smile whenever i see your pic at the bottom of your posts!  Are you throwing up the "W" sign! 

Its a Californian thing!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Helena - I adore your cape! That was a great gift. x


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> platinum .... I smile whenever i see your pic at the bottom of your posts! Are you throwing up the "W" sign!
> 
> Its a Californian thing!


 
West side baby! Haha

PS- my jacket is indeed faux leather, but not H&M


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Is this your new H&M jacket??? Looks great, fits you perfectly!! I wish they had some here but I did not see any!


 
Hi babe, no it isn't H&M, i thought H&M only did a black version?


----------



## hermesugo

I have no idea, I thought there was a brown one too, may be thinking of something else. The jacket looks fab on you! I am itching to get one but need to look around still.


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> I have no idea, I thought there was a brown one too, may be thinking of something else. The jacket looks fab on you! I am itching to get one but need to look around still.


 
Awww thanks babe, if you live in the UK then i can PM you the brand and price, it is really cheap


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

PYT - I want to dress just like you, can you show me how


----------



## hermesugo

Thanks hun, but I don't live in the UK , I am in the US. I am sure I could probably find one here, maybe I'll check out Urban Outfitters.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> Hi babe, no it isn't H&M, i thought H&M only did a black version?



Right, H&M is black version!  Thats a great jacket ...had me fooled!


----------



## P.Y.T.

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> PYT - I want to dress just like you, can you show me how



Awww, thank you. *blushing*

Just get Yourself a bunch of denim, high waist trousers, flowy tops, blazers, and platform 
heels and that should get you started. L O L

We all have great style we just have to find it and put it to use!


----------



## sasy

everyone's looking great!  From last weekend ...


----------



## tonkamama

DC-Cutie said:


> *Crazy* - is this your day-to-day dress or only for photoshoots?
> *Helena* - love the cape
> *tonkamama* - nice dress


Thank you *DC-Cutie* 
*
sasy ~* love your boots!!
*Crazy & Helena ~* I wish I was younger so I can dress like you!!  Keep your mod pic coming!!


----------



## purse collector

Tonka - luv your LV
Sasy - I like the whole look especially your boots
Platinum - luv your jacket


----------



## P.Y.T.

@platinum -that jacket is too cute!


----------



## sasy

thanks, *Tonka *& *PurseCollector*


----------



## platinum_girly

Thankyou *pursecollector* and *P.Y.T.*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Long dress with Jimmy Choo fringe bag


----------



## ShoeLover

Great outfit ladies!
Here's what I wore for work today:


----------



## pwecious_323

Happy Friday ladies. Here's my OOTD....Tucker for Target blouse, UO cardigan, Jeggings, and Aldo bow peep toe heels.


----------



## annemerrick

OOOhhhhhh.....that blouse is SO CUTE!!


----------



## kcf68

pwecious_323 said:


> Happy Friday ladies. Here's my OOTD....Tucker for Target blouse, UO cardigan, Jeggings, and Aldo bow peep toe heels.
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/1783314.JPG


 
Really cute outfit...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Cute polka dot top..


----------



## P.Y.T.

*H&M blazer
zara top
Paige denim
L.A.M.B. zayn cut out booties*
*Lush leather clutch*


----------



## purse collector

^OMG you did it again PYT!!!!  Nice to see you in skinnies...love the whole ensemble   Your shoes are hot as well.


----------



## purse collector

pwecious - love the top
shoelover - very chic


----------



## hermesugo

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M blazer
> zara top
> Paige denim
> L.A.M.B. zayn cut out booties*
> *Lush leather clutch*


----------



## yellow08

*PYT* Your shoes game is on point!!!
I love your sense of style!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Need I say more?





P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M blazer
> zara top
> Paige denim
> L.A.M.B. zayn cut out booties*
> *Lush leather clutch*


----------



## purse collector

My outfit for the past few days...
1st outfit - H&M sweater, larok skirt, dv sandals






2nd pic - Lisli sweater dress, gap shirt, miu miu flats, j crew and tiffany jewelry, alexander mcqueen ring


----------



## purse collector

1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators









2nd - gap tee, club monaco blazer, jbrands, zara clogs, jcrew necklace


----------



## hermesugo

That dress looks great on you! I saw it at H&M and loved it but knew I would not be able to pull it off, looks good with those gladiators too!



purse collector said:


> 1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - gap tee, club monaco blazer, jbrands, zara clogs, jcrew necklace


----------



## merekat703

Pink brand jeans
A&F sweater
H&M belt
vintage necklace 
black/gold tory burch revas


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators


 
LOVE that leopard maxi on you, stunning!


----------



## 1DaySoon

usually just lurk but had to come out and say....P.Y.T. DOES IT AGAIN!....i love the way you mix the highs, lows and in betweens !


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Velvet shorts, top, Fendi ankle boots


----------



## olialm1

Pursecollector you have fab taste. I especially love your Zara clogs.


----------



## platinum_girly

First outfit:


----------



## platinum_girly

2nd outfit:


----------



## platinum_girly

3rd outfit:


----------



## tweety32976

I really love your hair platinum_girly...


----------



## platinum_girly

Last outfit:


----------



## platinum_girly

tweety32976 said:


> I really love your hair platinum_girly...


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## ShoeLover

*Purse*-You look great in both outfits!!! I have that maxi dress and I'm actually wearing it tonight! The gladiators are a great idea! 
*Platinumg*-I want your alex wang bag!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Platinum ... love the dress up and dress down outfits!  Lace shorts and top are my favorite! Shoelover wants your bag ... I want those legs girl!!!


----------



## ame

Platinum I am LOVING the dark hair. 

Purse Collector I really think you have my favorite outfits. I would seriously copy every one. But I lack style


----------



## platinum_girly

More of shorts (different top)


----------



## einseine

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - gap tee, club monaco blazer, jbrands, zara clogs, jcrew necklace


 
purse collector, your choice of the shoes is very original and perfect!


----------



## ladyash

platinum_girly said:


> 3rd outfit:




 is that a corset with boning? Either way I LOVE IT!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Platinum* - are those CLs you're wearing?  I've never seen those before?


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M blazer
> zara top
> Paige denim
> L.A.M.B. zayn cut out booties*
> *Lush leather clutch*



UM OKAY HOT STUFF!!!  NO WORDS! Would totally rock this outfit. Love it!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - gap tee, club monaco blazer, jbrands, zara clogs, jcrew necklace



Love both of these so much!! I must get my hands on that dress!

Platinum, Love your accessories! those bags and CL shoes are drool worthy!


----------



## Helena928

Going out for my fiance's surprise bday party - 
Michael Kors Pants, H&M Trend Dress worn as top, CL Pumps

=


----------



## Helena928

Met up with my girlfriend after work..


----------



## initialed




----------



## platinum_girly

Helena928 said:


> Platinum, Love your accessories! those bags and CL shoes are drool worthy!



Awww thankyou babe, unfortunately shoes are not CL though  

BTW- did you notice we are shorts twins? 




DC-Cutie said:


> Platinum - are those CLs you're wearing? I've never seen those before?



No they are not, they are by Faith 




ladyash said:


> is that a corset with boning? Either way I LOVE IT!



Here is the link: http://www.missselfridge.com/webapp...sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=40&beginIndex=1 (i never really knew the difference between a corset and bustier so who knows? lol!) 



ame said:


> Platinum I am LOVING the dark hair.



Awww thankyou hun  



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Platinum ... love the dress up and dress down outfits! Lace shorts and top are my favorite!



Thankyou sweetie 




ShoeLover said:


> Platinumg-I want your alex wang bag!!!



Awww thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Purse* - I don't know how I missed your outfits!  Lovely 



platinum_girly said:


> No they are not, they are by Faith



looks like designers are really trying to jump on the CL bandwagon...


----------



## Flufff

Work it girl! I Love your style  You can pull off everything



Helena928 said:


> Met up with my girlfriend after work..


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

All white


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> 1st pic - h&m dress, black dress local boutique (worn under), black random belt, dv gladiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - gap tee, club monaco blazer, jbrands, zara clogs, jcrew necklace



Its been a crazy weekend! And to top it all off it's rainy and gloomy out today. But on the bright side I get to stay home nice and warm on my labtop with my fellow tpf'ers...

Purse collector I am so loving that leopard max i dress on you. Its so elegant. I also like the blazer and denim combo! You can never go wrong with this look. Oh, love the zara clogs too....


----------



## P.Y.T.

@merekat703 -so cute and casual! Love the T B's too.

@platinum -you just reminded me that I need to bring my Rocco back out! Btw, you look killer in that corset! 

@cinnabun - those shoes are hot on you!

@initialed - those army green pants are fly. I seen a pair similar at bcbg the other day.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Studded Ballet flats + Long dress


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Going out for my fiance's surprise bday party -
> Michael Kors Pants, H&M Trend Dress worn as top, CL Pumps
> 
> =



Sexy lady! You look great....


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Met up with my girlfriend after work..



I need that skinny leopard belt. I love this ensemble too...


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> looks like designers are really trying to jump on the CL bandwagon...


 
He he and why not? I LOVE my shoes but would never pay CL prices


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> @platinum -you just reminded me that I need to bring my Rocco back out! Btw, you look killer in that corset!


 
Awww thanks gorgeous! 

I need to get my mini Rocco back out, i missed her


----------



## xlovely

Helena928 said:


> Going out for my fiance's surprise bday party -
> Michael Kors Pants, H&M Trend Dress worn as top, CL Pumps
> 
> =





Helena928 said:


> Met up with my girlfriend after work..



Love both outfits, you look so chic


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

*Helena* I love your outfits!! I bookmarked your blog. Would you mind telling me where you got your Michael Kors leggings from? I've been looking for a good pair of leathery leggings but when I looked on the MK website, I couldn't find them.


----------



## ladyash

platinum_girly said:


> Here is the link: http://www.missselfridge.com/webapp...sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=40&beginIndex=1 (i never really knew the difference between a corset and bustier so who knows? lol!)




I *think* the difference is that bustiers have bra cups in them and are meant to push up and enhance the chest and corsets are supposed to draw in the waist and enhance the waist and not anything else. 
I have been searching for a fully boned corset without spending a fortune but every place I find a nice one and it's always too big...


----------



## platinum_girly

ladyash said:


> I *think* the difference is that bustiers have bra cups in them and are meant to push up and enhance the chest and corsets are supposed to draw in the waist and enhance the waist and not anything else.
> I have been searching for a fully boned corset without spending a fortune but every place I find a nice one and it's always too big...


 
So i guess this one is more of a bustier then? It isn't really boned so much but it is cupped, it is so comfy to wear too


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Helena928 said:


> Met up with my girlfriend after work..




loving the outfit, i just got a skinny leopard belt last week.. it's really an awesome accessory!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *Helena* I love your outfits!! I bookmarked your blog. Would you mind telling me where you got your Michael Kors leggings from? I've been looking for a good pair of leathery leggings but when I looked on the MK website, I couldn't find them.


 
not sure if these are the ones *Helena* has, but I have these and LOVE THEM!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...492716&ci_sku=ParentItem0406095295251&afsrc=1


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## JCinwrppingppr

DC-Cutie said:


> not sure if these are the ones *Helena* has, but I have these and LOVE THEM!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...492716&ci_sku=ParentItem0406095295251&afsrc=1



DC-Cutie, thanks SO much! So weird question for you and Helena...but do your legs get all sweaty and hot and gross in leather leggings? I can't imagine that this is a very breathable fabric. Also what kind of underwear would you wear...I'd be worried even a thong would show? 

P.S. I'm from DC too!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i have some similar to these, and my legs don't sweat  as for underpants, i do thongs. the thinnest kind cause i don't want any lines!

P.P.S.: i'm next to D.C.! NoVa!


----------



## linhhhuynh

@crazybeautiful -- i love your flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia Pumps


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i have some similar to these, and my legs don't sweat  as for underpants, i do thongs. the thinnest kind cause i don't want any lines!
> 
> P.P.S.: i'm next to D.C.! NoVa!



thanks for the info! and yay for DC!


----------



## platinum_girly

PHENOMENON said:


>


 
LOVE this outfit, HOT!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Saturday with my "doghter" Tiffany 
Top: Black shirt by "Vanity" (bought form local boutique)
Skirt: Alice & Olivia silk balloon skirt
Boots: Mui Mui 
Handbag: Chanel On the Road


----------



## Helena928

*Flufff, PYT, xlovely*, thank you all for your sweet words!!! 




JCinwrppingppr said:


> *Helena* I love your outfits!! I bookmarked your blog. Would you mind telling me where you got your Michael Kors leggings from? I've been looking for a good pair of leathery leggings but when I looked on the MK website, I couldn't find them.



Thank you!!  Yup! The link DC-Cutie sent are the pants that I have! Did not even think to look on another site when I saw that Michael Kors didn't have them on their site! And they're actually really comfortable and never feel sticky. The first time I wore them, it took them a bit to give and form to my body, but they're perfect now.   I know I'll be wearing them a lot this upcoming fall and winter. They're just so easy! Oh and I wear a thong but usually, I wear a top that covers at least the top of my booty with these pants. I just like how that looks a little better!



DC-Cutie said:


> not sure if these are the ones *Helena* has, but I have these and LOVE THEM!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...492716&ci_sku=ParentItem0406095295251&afsrc=1


----------



## Helena928

tonkamama said:


> Saturday with my "doghter" Tiffany
> Top: Black shirt by "Vanity" (bought form local boutique)
> Skirt: Alice & Olivia silk balloon skirt
> Boots: Mui Mui
> Handbag: Chanel On the Road




You look so nice and your doghter is just adorable!! Love that by the way! I'm going to start calling my dogs that!


----------



## Helena928

PHENOMENON said:


>




LOVE THIS!! Would wear everything from head to toe  and that B-Bag -


----------



## Helena928

over the weekend.. yes, wearing the pants again!


----------



## ladyash

platinum_girly said:


> So i guess this one is more of a bustier then? It isn't really boned so much but it is cupped, it is so comfy to wear too


yep it's more a bustier...I still love it though. My only problem with them is that I can't find one small enough for me  
I want a fully boned corset though because they won't have the cups in them so they should actually fit me laced up better!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Helen* - love your bangs, love the coat, the leggings - dammit, I love it all...


----------



## KellBellCA

Phew, I've been gone for a while! Everyone looks fab!


Outfit details on my blog


----------



## ilovefashion87

I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol! 
H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot


----------



## hermesugo

I like your outfit alot!! May have to copy it!! Your boots are great too!



ilovefashion87 said:


> I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol!
> H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot


----------



## hermesugo

I like your red trench!! cute puppy too!



KellBellCA said:


> Phew, I've been gone for a while! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> 
> Outfit details on my blog


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you, the boots are so comfy


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol!
> H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot


 
Those boots are fab!


----------



## ilovefashion87

@ platinum, thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' good - *KellBell and ilovefashion87*:urock:


----------



## linhhhuynh

-Steve by Steve Madden boots
-BCBG Maxazria sweater dress
-Gap cardi
-Fossil watch
-Marc Jacobs Paradise Vera


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lin - Cute look! You are very pretty and I adore your boots. x


----------



## linhhhuynh

^crazybeautiful -- thank you  i'm having a good day  i think you're quite gorgeous yourself! and my boots are cheap, i need new ones. lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you DC


----------



## olialm1

zzzzzzzomg @ helena  all of your outfits!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Helena928 said:


> over the weekend.. yes, wearing the pants again!


 
Love it!!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ilovefashion87 said:


> I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol!
> H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot


 yaaay! 
Cuute boots ilovefashion ....I love the look of the belt also.  I always forget about that accessory!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I love that your standing on the tub! That is how I would have to take my pics also ..heeehee..nice bag!!





linhhhuynh said:


> -Steve by Steve Madden boots
> -BCBG Maxazria sweater dress
> -Gap cardi
> -Fossil watch
> -Marc Jacobs Paradise Vera


----------



## talldrnkofwater

you ladies look great.  heres my pic- so big
dvf blair in navy
random gold bangles
enzo pave boots


----------



## tonkamama

Helena928 said:


> You look so nice and your doghter is just adorable!! Love that by the way! I'm going to start calling my dogs that!


*Helena928 ~* thank you and I adore all your outfits!!  Nice blog!!


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> over the weekend.. yes, wearing the pants again!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I love that your standing on the tub! That is how I would have to take my pics also ..heeehee..nice bag!!


 
Luv her standing on the tub too.  I would do that and then fall backwards into the tub...


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## linhhhuynh

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I love that your standing on the tub! That is how I would have to take my pics also ..heeehee..nice bag!!





kcf68 said:


> Luv her standing on the tub too.  I would do that and then fall backwards into the tub...



actually.... i almost did slip!! :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

linhhhuynh said:


> actually.... i almost did slip!! :shame:


 
we've got to start a fund to get you a proper mirror   don't want you to have any mishaps while snapping your lovely outfits.


----------



## linhhhuynh

DC-Cutie said:


> we've got to start a fund to get you a proper mirror   don't want you to have any mishaps while snapping your lovely outfits.




or you could all make a fund for some new boots  that or a mirror, same diff


----------



## ShoeLover

You guys look soo good! And you're funny too!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Platinum  -I love those booties.  THe tulip vamping is so nice!


----------



## hermesugo

Platinum- Again, I love your sweater dresses! I really need to start searching for some!


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Platinum -I love those booties. THe tulip vamping is so nice!


 
Tulip vamping? 



hermesugo said:


> Platinum- Again, I love your sweater dresses! I really need to start searching for some!


 
Awww thankyou, they are definately my wardrobe staple pieces (guess you can tell?) haha


----------



## ShoeLover

I wore a leopard print dress this weekend and today I'm wearing another one. I swear the one I'm wearing today it's more flattering in real life. Well, I hope so!!! lol!


----------



## kcf68

^Luv th top with the leggings??? Could you tell me who it is made by?  Thank you.


----------



## purse collector

Thanks for all of the compliments.  Everyone looks great!
platinum - cute jacket, cute dress oh cute everything 
Shoelover - we're maxi dress twins...


----------



## KellBellCA

Thanks DC-Cutie & hermesugo!


----------



## einseine

Helena928 said:


> over the weekend.. yes, wearing the pants again!


 
I really loved your "Met up with my girlfriend after work.."look and this one, too! Love the color balance. Your style is very polished.


----------



## ShoeLover

kcf68 said:


> ^Luv th top with the leggings??? Could you tell me who it is made by?  Thank you.


Thanks! It's part of the Fashion Against Aids Collection from H&M.


----------



## airborne

i have this dress/jumper as well...ia its really nice IRL! LOVE IT



ShoeLover said:


> I wore a leopard print dress this weekend and today I'm wearing another one. I swear the one I'm wearing today it's more flattering in real life. Well, I hope so!!! lol!


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> you ladies look great.  heres my pic- so big
> dvf blair in navy
> random gold bangles
> enzo pave boots



*FAB!!!!*


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol!
> H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot



*Cayute ensemble! *I love the military jacket....


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> Saturday with my "doghter" Tiffany
> Top: Black shirt by "Vanity" (bought form local boutique)
> Skirt: Alice & Olivia silk balloon skirt
> Boots: Mui Mui
> Handbag: Chanel On the Road



You look sexy in all black! Such a cute pic of you and your pooch..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> over the weekend.. yes, wearing the pants again!



You bring the *HAWTNESS* as usual!Love the leggings and booties! 
Oh, and the white coat is a nice touch as well.

BTW, I'm on the hunt for another white trench coat but with black accents. Oh, and red cropped leather jacket too...*crosses fingers*


----------



## P.Y.T.

KellBellCA said:


> Phew, I've been gone for a while! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> 
> Outfit details on my blog



Love it!!!!! I want you red trench coat now..... *straight face*
I have a red coat that I bought last year that I haven't even worn.
I think I will wear it the next couple of weeks...


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> platinum - cute jacket, cute dress oh cute everything



Thankyou sweetie


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you PYT.


----------



## initialed

*ShoeLover* - That first pic = love!!


----------



## kemina22

I love the slouchy top! It's just the right kind of slouchy, not sloppy at all


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


> *ShoeLover* - That first pic = love!!



Love this comfy-chic look. You look great as usual *initialed* and I'm amazed at your gorgeous hair! You should feature it more in your photos.


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## platinum_girly

pchan2802 said:


>


 
LOVE this jacket! I was tempted by a military jacket and i think that you have now pushed me over the edge


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

pchan - YOU LOOK AMAZING! x


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## CivicGirl

*pchan* - Love the jacket and boots!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather shorts, my favorite!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today: my friend is out here from the east coast! We're hanging out today.

*~BCBG Max Azria lambskin kelly green moto jacket
~Forever21 top
~AG stilt cigarette skinnies
~Sergio Rossi suede peep-toe pumps
~Zara leather handbag*


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR! Im loving this girl!  Head to toe..Hot!
Is the bag easy to get in and out of?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pyt - i love your pumps!


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR! Im loving this girl!  Head to toe..Hot!
> Is the bag easy to get in and out of?



Actually it's really easy. It has double zippers on the side that zip all the
way down.

@CBU -Thank you....


----------



## fshnonmymind

P.Y.T., that is a hot ensemble!!! You are seriously working it. Love the shoes, jeans, and that gorgeous kelly green jacket. You will definitely be a head turner walking around in that jacket.


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Today: my friend is out here from the east coast! We're hanging out today.
> 
> *~BCBG Max Azria lambskin kelly green moto jacket*
> *~Forever21 top*
> *~AG stilt cigarette skinnies*
> *~Sergio Rossi suede peep-toe pumps*
> *~Zara leather handbag*


Gorgeous girl, love it head to toe, espec your shoes and blouse


----------



## ilovefashion87

PYT .. i love your outfit.....i really need those shoes**sigh**


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> Today: my friend is out here from the east coast! We're hanging out today.
> 
> *~BCBG Max Azria lambskin kelly green moto jacket
> ~Forever21 top
> ~AG stilt cigarette skinnies
> ~Sergio Rossi suede peep-toe pumps
> ~Zara leather handbag*




Another amazing outfit! And I have the same jacket!!!!! You reminded me that i need to whip it out!


----------



## Helena928

ShoeLover said:


> I wore a leopard print dress this weekend and today I'm wearing another one. I swear the one I'm wearing today it's more flattering in real life. Well, I hope so!!! lol!



This is amazing! That leopard dress.... wow.


----------



## Helena928

einseine said:


> I really loved your "Met up with my girlfriend after work.."look and this one, too! Love the color balance. Your style is very polished.



Thank you, Einseine!!



P.Y.T. said:


> You bring the *HAWTNESS* as usual!Love the leggings and booties!
> Oh, and the white coat is a nice touch as well.
> 
> BTW, I'm on the hunt for another white trench coat but with black accents. Oh, and red cropped leather jacket too...*crosses fingers*




Thanks! A red leather jacket?  That sounds incredible!  I have a huge weakness for leather jackets myself!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## tonkamama

*PYT ~* love your green leather jacket!!  
*Helena ~* love your booties!!

Both ladies are so stylish & classy!!


----------



## i_wona

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather shorts, my favorite!



Yeowser! If I had legs like yours I'd live in those shorts LOL. You look amazing.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I don't know which one to keep!!

Bebe:

















Topshop:











What do you guys think???????


----------



## PixieGirl

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????



I like the TopShop one best. It looks softer and nicer to me without all of the woolly stripes on the back.


----------



## Helena928

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????


 

I love the Bebe one!!


----------



## Karenada

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????


 
for me it would have to be the topshop one cause ive being eyeing that one myself lately


----------



## platinum_girly

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????


 
BOTH really suit you, you have a tough choice ahead


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I do have the topshop jacket myself and I must say...it´s kinda stiff...so if you don´t mind ....I like it a bit better judging from looks, but the Bebe jaket is really stylish as well, very burberry-esque..


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^TOPSHOP!!! I don't like the back on the bebe one.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I do have the topshop jacket myself and I must say...it´s kinda stiff...so if you don´t mind ....I like it a bit better judging from looks, but the Bebe jaket is really stylish as well, very burberry-esque..




I agree! It is sort of stiff and itchy haha but possibly looks better, and the Bebe one has such nice fur and roomy arms.  

But my coworkers all said Topshop as well, so hard to decide


----------



## kelbell35

^^Based on looks, I like the Topshop coat better, but you said that the bebe coat is more comfortable, so that must make it hard to decide.  They both look great on you though!


----------



## hermesugo

The topshop one!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots











SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ cute outfit!  I just bought that scarf last week when I was "just returning something"


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ LOVE!  You look great, casual and chic.

I need the boots and scarf.. Please send the via FEDEX.  Thanks!

No seriously, may I please have the style name of your boots?


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks Luvs, I love this scarf!
Thanks DC , they are dolce vita davie.


----------



## hermesugo

I like how casual your outfit is, are your boots the "Ethel" over the knee? 




ilovefashion87 said:


> On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
> H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

No they are davie




hermesugo said:


> I like how casual your outfit is, are your boots the "Ethel" over the knee?


----------



## hermesugo

Oh cool, thanks! I need to check them out!


----------



## Samia

ShoeLover said:


> I wore a leopard print dress this weekend and today I'm wearing another one. I swear the one I'm wearing today it's more flattering in real life. Well, I hope so!!! lol!



Love the first dress!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
> H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol



You look great! Love the scarf & boots...I have a ton of scarves that I haven't even worn yet...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


>



I have a soft spot for anything brown! Love the booties...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Another amazing outfit! And I have the same jacket!!!!! You reminded me that i need to whip it out!



Sadly, I bought this jacket in "08" and I'm just now wearing it! I do that alot
with clothes, shoes, and accessories. I will buy certain items and not wear it
for months or even years later.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Oh, btw thank you for all the sweet comments...

*GO SF GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, I used to be like that before I had my son lol. I was a total shopaholic! I'm slowing shopping more now that I'm loosing weight. When I make my goal wait hopefully this summer  I'm going crazy in the mall lol.



P.Y.T. said:


> You look great! Love the scarf & boots...I have a ton of scarves that I haven't even worn yet...


----------



## flakky

ilovefashion87 said:


> I'm usually a lurker in this thread, thought I post my outfit this time lol!
> H& M jacket, white v neck, and belt. Mossimo leggings from target, and dolce vita davie boot




Luv the ensemble.........


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you


----------



## louislover260

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????



Bebe all the way!


----------



## DisCo

ilovefashion87 said:


> On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
> H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol



Love your H&M scarf! Looks very much like the Leopard stole of LV!


----------



## DisCo

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????



Definitely the Bebe one! I love the detailing at the back and the buckles on the sleeves


----------



## i_wona

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????



Another vote for the Topshop one - it's tough but cute and sexy. I feel like there's too much going on with the Bebe jacket - you're quite slim and delicate and I reckon it overpowers you.


----------



## celien88




----------



## celien88

celien88 said:


>





...........


----------



## platinum_girly

My outfit of the day (please excuse the hair, i have not been very well lately- stomach ulcer, and just can't do too much right now )


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ cute, feel better hun


----------



## hermesugo

Ohh I like your outfit!! Hope you feel better soon hun, take care!


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ cute, feel better hun


 
Thankyou babe, it is so sore just now and i am so bloated, have been given tablets and got to see how i feel in 10 days...

I really had to venture out today though as it is my brother-in-laws wedding (renewal of vows) tomorrow and i still hadn't picked up their gift, fingers crossed can make it through the day tomorrow


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Ohh I like your outfit!! Hope you feel better soon hun, take care!


 
Thankyou sweets


----------



## ilovefashion87

Running errands with ds, 
Ny and company jeggings
H&M top
Steve madden flats
H&M scarf


----------



## airborne

dolce vita is my favorite! and love the scarf





ilovefashion87 said:


> On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
> H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol


----------



## LAltiero85

ilovefashion87 said:


> Running errands with ds,
> Ny and company jeggings
> H&M top
> Steve madden flats
> H&M scarf


Very cute!!! LOVE that scarf!


----------



## Mia Bella

I was zeroing in on my new boots for another thread so apologies for half of my body being cut off. 






stuart+brown organic cotton LS top
frankie b 'anarchy' jeggings
jeffrey campbell 'brit wrap strap' booties


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

P.Y.T. said:


> Sadly, I bought this jacket in "08" and I'm just now wearing it! I do that alot
> with clothes, shoes, and accessories. I will buy certain items and not wear it
> for months or even years later.




I do this ALL the time!! Sometimes I buy something because it's fabulous..but I don't have anything to wear it with so it sits in the closet until I can buy a matching pair of shoes or something. 

All you ladies look amazing in your outfits  I'm in envy of your closets


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> My outfit of the day (please excuse the hair, i have not been very well lately- stomach ulcer, and just can't do too much right now )


 You look nice! And your hair looks fine chica..I like the messy bun look!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Running errands with ds,
> Ny and company jeggings
> H&M top
> Steve madden flats
> H&M scarf


Cute and casual! Those flats are really cute too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I do this ALL the time!! Sometimes I buy something because it's fabulous..but I don't have anything to wear it with so it sits in the closet until I can buy a matching pair of shoes or something.
> 
> All you ladies look amazing in your outfits  I'm in envy of your closets


 
Oooh, thank GAWD I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Air borne, LA, Pyt, thank you


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> You look nice! And your hair looks fine chica..I like the messy bun look!


 
Awww thanks gorgeous


----------



## Jeannam2008

ilovefashion87 said:


> On my way to the mall! I'm supposed to be returning somethings and that's it, but I know I'll end up buying something! Lol.
> H&M tee , mossimo leggings, H&M scarf, dolce vita boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN: I have about 5 of these tees and 3 pairs of these leggings. Lol



That outfit looks amazing on you! And I love all your scarves


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

platinum_girly, love your latest outfit!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you Jean


----------



## titania029

I like the boots, they look really cute! 



Mia Bella said:


> I was zeroing in on my new boots for another thread so apologies for half of my body being cut off.
> 
> stuart+brown organic cotton LS top
> frankie b 'anarchy' jeggings
> jeffrey campbell 'brit wrap strap' booties


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## ilovefashion87

Here DS modeling my scarf


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*ilovefashion87* - I really like that top. Your outfit is totally something I'd wear! 


*platinum_girly* - I love your outfits! I've been to England and all of the girls were always dressed nice and looked put together. They've got great style!!


----------



## Touch

aww ilovefashion your DS is so cute! i love his hair and mischevious smirk. 

you look nice too


----------



## hermesugo

Platinum- Looking pretty in pink! your vintage Chanel is TDF!!!! 
 ilovefashion- You son is soooooo cute!!! what an adorable little face!


----------



## Helena928

ilovefashion, you look great and  your son  - Seriously, adorable!!!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## purse collector

^nice outfit! Luv the pop of color


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Helena928 said:


>




jealous of your bals!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> *platinum_girly* - I love your outfits! I've been to England and all of the girls were always dressed nice and looked put together. They've got great style!!


 
Thankyou hun 



hermesugo said:


> Platinum- Looking pretty in pink! your vintage Chanel is TDF!!!


 
Thanks friend


----------



## kcf68

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here DS modeling my scarf


 
He is seriously soo cute!


----------



## Alyana

*ilovefashion87*-where is that top from?? i LOVE it!

And your son is TOO cute for words


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*platinum_girly* you look AMAZING!!!!!! that pink was made for you!

*Helena928* gorgeous, as usual!

*ilovefashion87* that is my fav look ever!!! i have 3 tops like that from Lauren Conrad for Kohl's. LOVE them! where did you get your grey one?


----------



## initialed




----------



## ilovefashion87

Touch, hermes, love , kcf and Alyana thank you
The too is from express it's te oversized sweater. It's  on sale and I have it in black also


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you , it's from express:-


flsurfergirl3 said:


> *platinum_girly* you look AMAZING!!!!!! that pink was made for you!
> 
> *Helena928* gorgeous, as usual!
> 
> *ilovefashion87* that is my fav look ever!!! i have 3 tops like that from Lauren Conrad for Kohl's. LOVE them! where did you get your grey one?


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> *platinum_girly* you look AMAZING!!!!!! that pink was made for you!


 
Awww thankyou babe


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Helena..love love love the red shoes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

some outfits from work:


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^You look great!! I've always been scared that I will lose my personality and style when I have to start wearing suits (I graduated from law school in May be no job yet), but you are workin' it! Love both looks!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- I love your lexington blazer.  I have it in gray
Great outfits.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love your work outfits DC


----------



## airborne

*dc*  loving the ruffles with the blazer!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## hermesugo

Platinum- Ahhhh another lovely sweater dress!! I am still searching high and low, so far I have found one that I like! The boots look comfy! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Platinum- Ahhhh another lovely sweater dress!! I am still searching high and low, so far I have found one that I like! The boots look comfy! Hope you are feeling better!


 
Hey babe, yeah fingers crossed the tablets are kicking in so starting to feel a bit better, have quit smoking today as well so hopefully that will also help to improve my health 
Hope you are well? 
Another Jane norman jumper dress, i am sooo addicted to that brand


----------



## hermesugo

Hi hun, good to hear you are feeling better! And good luck with the smoking, I quit a few years back too, it was hard but it got easier, I went cold turkey and found that to be the best way! 
I wish we had Jane Norman here, I have been meaning to look at their website, I am going to check it out now!


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Hi hun, good to hear you are feeling better! And good luck with the smoking, I quit a few years back too, it was hard but it got easier, I went cold turkey and found that to be the best way!
> I wish we had Jane Norman here, I have been meaning to look at their website, I am going to check it out now!


 
Congrats on successfully managing to quit, i am also going cold turkey, but i can't stop eating, i have a bad feeling that i will be putting on a few pounds over the next few weeks :cry: It will all be worth it for a healthier lifestyle though 

Jane norman have a sale on now too, i am tempted by a few things in order to make myself feel better (at least that is the excuse that i will give the hubby )


----------



## hermesugo

Haha! I use the same excuse on hubby all the time too! Yeah cold turkey is the best, I found that everytime I had the urge to smoke I would chew some gum, it helped me out. I checked out Jane Norman and found sooooooo many things I like!! But they don't ship to the US, oh well, I am going to head to H&M one of these days and check out what they have, I love the sweater you just ordered from there! Its very Missoni!


----------



## DC-Cutie

just because I love a nice blazer...


----------



## rougeallure

^^^^^^DC-Cutie^^^^^^^^

That outfit looks INSANE in the best way possible!

It's cold, rainy, and fall here in Canada, but I would rock that baby pink and light grey mix all year round!

Looks wonderful!


----------



## tonkamama

Today's outfit ... 
Tunic dress ~ Akela Key (French designer)
Handbag & booties ~ Louis Vuitton


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Haha! I use the same excuse on hubby all the time too! Yeah cold turkey is the best, I found that everytime I had the urge to smoke I would chew some gum, it helped me out. I checked out Jane Norman and found sooooooo many things I like!! But they don't ship to the US, oh well, I am going to head to H&M one of these days and check out what they have, I love the sweater you just ordered from there! Its very Missoni!


 

Awww sorry babe, i didn't realise that they didn't ship internationally 
But there are plenty of other good highstreet stores like Topshop, Miss selfridge, Dorothy perkins, ASOS, New look, Republic, H&M, Warehouse, etc that do fab knitwear 

I am drinking lots of juice and nibbling on raisins just now, cravings are insane but will get through it, thanks so much for your support


----------



## DC-Cutie

*tonkamama* - i love your style.  the draping on your dress is really nice!
*rougeallure* - Thanks for your lovely compliment...


----------



## Touch

you look awesome dc. you just reminded me to wear my blazer I found at a thrift store tommorow. worth every penny of the $ 7.99 I paid for it lol


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hi all, this is my first post in this thread.

Lux tunic/dress
New York Cardigan
Black Belt
Burberry Quilted boots
Chanel flap


----------



## DC-Cutie

*bagladyseattle* - welcome.  love your outfit, looks so chic!


----------



## Helena928

DC Cutie,  so chic! Love it!!


----------



## Helena928

2 recent outfits:


----------



## HauteMama

Helena928: The red dress, leather jacket and CLs is perfection.


----------



## tonkamama

*DC-Cutie ~* Thank you for your kind word, you look so classy in this outfit such a fine young lady!!  

*bagladyseattle ~* Welcome!!  You look so cute in this outfit and I love your Chanel flap...

*Helena ~* always enjoy your outfits.....  esp your fur vest!!  It is still not too cold where I live...  cannot wait to put on favorite my "furry" jackets!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- i love that last blazer- is it pink?
Platinum girly- i love that sweater dress.  the color is so pretty
Helena- i envy your bbag collection

I need to fire my photographer.  lol.  
j.crew turkish delight skit, h&m s/s studded tee, j.crew jackie cardigan, nw ankle straps


----------



## bagladyseattle

DC Cutie... thank you for your kind compliments.

tonkamama.... thanks!

Helena928.  You look gorgeous on both of outfits!


----------



## einseine

I enjoy looking at this thread every day!!!
Again these pics were taken for the Celine bag thread.
My outfit today:
Black lace blouse + irregular-hem, wrinkeld-textile gray skirt(doesn't look so in this pic.) + navy velvet jaket + calfskin  black boots


----------



## platinum_girly

Wow, too much to take in since i last checked this thread, lol!

*bagladyseattle* gorgeous outfit, i love your Chanel flap, i think maybe we are bag twins 

*talldrnkofwater* thanks so much, i so love turquoise. 
Your latest outfit is fab, love the combination of the tee with the skirt and the shoes, the shades blend beautifully xoxo


----------



## DC-Cutie

*einseine* - love this look.  very classy and that Celine bag is TDF!!!

*Helena* - Thank you ...  2 lovely looks on you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Old summer outfit.  Missing summer already.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want to be *DC* when I grow up...I am so glad you do not work at my office! LOL  Jealousy!

You better work it *platinum!* FIERCE!

*tonka:* Very chic.  Love it.

*baglady:* Gorgeous!

*Helena:* You always look stunning!

*talldrink:* Love that skirt!

*Einsciene:* Great look from head to toe!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> You better work it *platinum!* FIERCE!


 
WERK! :sunnies


----------



## Flip88

Everyone looks fabulous, Helena - love the outfit you wore for your friends birthday (hope they managed to keep it a surprise).
Sasy - I also really like your style from 'last weekend'.


----------



## ShoeLover

Went to dinner last night with my husband to celebrate our anniversary. I wore a simple dress. What a surprise! lol!


----------



## bagladyseattle

platinum_girly:  thank you.  LOL. Chanel flap is the best score for 2010.

Dukeprinces... thank you

Dukeprincess:  OMG.  I thought that you were Katie Holmes.  I kept staring at the pic.  You are very pretty.  Congrats on your anniversary.  Wishing many more yrs of love and happiness.


----------



## sasy

*Helena *-- Loving both of your recent outfits.
*Talldrnk *-- very sophisticated look!  Beautiful!


----------



## sasy




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gray outfit from summer


----------



## ladyash

talldrnkofwater said:


> DC- i love that last blazer- is it pink?
> Platinum girly- i love that sweater dress.  the color is so pretty
> Helena- i envy your bbag collection
> 
> I need to fire my photographer.  lol.
> j.crew turkish delight skit, h&m s/s studded tee, j.crew jackie cardigan, nw ankle straps




I Love the name of that skirt!!! Turkish Delight are one of my all time favourite things.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sasy ...love the lace layers with the dark tights!


----------



## DisCo

sasy said:


>



Love it!


----------



## nmserrano

OUTTT WITH MY BEST FRIEND @ her BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## sasy

Thanks, *luvs *and *disco*!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today looking for something cheap
For Halloween


----------



## einseine

*DC Cutie*, thanks! Love your blazers (navy one and pink one) with *piping.
Dukeprincess*, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sasy said:


>


 
Very nice!


----------



## GirlyGirl4

I love this!!!!!



ilovefashion87 said:


>


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



GirlyGirl4 said:


> I love this!!!!!


----------



## thegirlys

I love this sweater!!  How long ago did you get it??  Went to 2 express sotres & they don't have it!!  





[/QUOTE]


----------



## platinum_girly

nmserrano said:


> OUTTT WITH MY BEST FRIEND @ her BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235660


 

You are one HOT mama! Body TDF!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Just came in - fitted by the designer (you buy it - he adjust it to fit you perfectly). This one was designed for the 200th anniversary of the Oktoberfest. What do you think? This is a "Dirndl" - a traditional bavarian dress. I absolutely love this. Happy happy!


----------



## ilovefashion87

about two weeks ago. it was when they had a big sale! 




thegirlys said:


> I love this sweater!!  How long ago did you get it??  Went to 2 express sotres & they don't have it!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonkamama

*tonka:* Very chic.  Love it.



*Dukeprincess ~* Thank you dear!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

fettfleck said:


> Just came in - fitted by the designer (you buy it - he adjust it to fit you perfectly). This one was designed for the 200th anniversary of the Oktoberfest. What do you think? This is a "Dirndl" - a traditional bavarian dress. I absolutely love this. Happy happy!



You look so cute


----------



## boxermomof2

Mia Bella said:


> I was zeroing in on my new boots for another thread so apologies for half of my body being cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuart+brown organic cotton LS top
> frankie b 'anarchy' jeggings
> jeffrey campbell 'brit wrap strap' booties




You look fantastic! I've been wanting a pair of the JC Brit boots. They are really cute!


----------



## aliwishesbear

fall's all about cozy sweaters!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10285404@N06/5119806919

I keep trying to post my pic from flickr but the HTML code they provide doesnt work and the link wont display the image...anyone know how to do it??  thanks!

oh wait figured it out!


----------



## Coco Belle

Hi girls! You've inspired me to hold myself accountable for not rolling straight outta bed and onto the train every morning, then feeling crappy all day because i'm wearing an old navy sweatshirt 

Please excused unbrushed hair!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Coco Belle ..I can so relate!  Cute outfit and I really like the scarf! ( typing in my old navy sweatshirt and jogging pants


----------



## Coco Belle

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Coco Belle ..I can so relate!  Cute outfit and I really like the scarf! ( typing in my old navy sweatshirt and jogging pants



thanks luvs!!  glad i'm not the only guilty party!!!

 scarf is from esprit btw!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Summer sequins


----------



## fettfleck

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> You look so cute



Thank you!


----------



## Coco Belle

*Platinum*, I always marvel at your hair! Do you flat-iron the curls? Very sexy look overall!

& *Crazy*, lucky you to still be able to rock such a summery look  It was -6C here today  You look beautiful honey, fresh and young!


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


>


 
Woot! Woot! Sexy Lady!


----------



## platinum_girly

Coco Belle said:


> *Platinum*, I always marvel at your hair! Do you flat-iron the curls? Very sexy look overall!


 
Thankyou babe. No i don't flat iron, i use a curling tong- a cordless one so i can run around like a mad thing and curl at the same time 




kcf68 said:


> Woot! Woot! Sexy Lady!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Another summer one with fringe Jimmy Choo bag.


----------



## aliwishesbear

i totally love my poncho from H&M i picked up a few months ago

wearing: hm poncho, paige jeans


----------



## ilovefashion87

I need that poncho


----------



## sharbear508

An outfit from last week during Toronto Fashion Week...(click to enlarge)




_Sonia by Sonia Rykiel jacket, 3.1 Phillip Lim skirt, CL booties_

More photos on my blog here:

http://backseatstylers.com/streetstyle/stylin-from-the-backseat-transitioned/

What do you ladies think of wearing white in the Fall? I was a bit unsure...


----------



## tonkamama

*fettfleck ~ *you are so pretty in that dress!!
*aliwishesbear ~* enjoy your photo shots a lot...  great postures!!  
*Coco Belle ~* love your boots, you look totally ready & hop on the train and face the daily challenge!!   
*sharbear508  ~* you are soooo elegant!  Love your outfit!!

*Yesterday's outfit:
Dress ~ 2026 Paris 
Leather jacket ~ Kennat - T
Boots ~ Pura Lopez
Handbag - LV*


----------



## CivicGirl

*aliwishesbear* - You are rocking that poncho!! Love the outfit!

*tonkamama* - Black is so chic. I like how you used different shades and textures together


----------



## talldrnkofwater

aliwishesbear- that poncho is fantastic
heres my ootd- a bit mathy matchy for me, but i like it.
J.crew skirt and top and nine west shoe


----------



## stefeilnately

Me today


----------



## sasy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Very nice!


 
Thanks very much!!


----------



## sasy




----------



## ilovefashion87

Me going to my friends birthday dinner


----------



## ilovefashion87

Double post


----------



## pinkmonique73

aliwishesbear said:


> i totally love my poncho from H&M i picked up a few months ago
> 
> wearing: hm poncho, paige jeans


 
So cute! As soon as I get off I am going to stop by H&M I hope they still have it!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Coco Belle

*tonkamama*, loving the textures. you look so beautiful & understated. & my boots are from aldo, cheapies but i love the detailing 
*talldrnkofwater*, STUNNING use of color, not matchy, i really need to ditch the monochromes much as i love them!!
*stefinately*, u make me want to get some more maxi lengths in my winter wardrobe. so flattering & fem. love it, esp with the masculine element of the blazer on top.
*ilovefashion87*, also loving that blazer & your hair is looovely like that, with the lil braids on the side. beautiful hun.
& *platinum_girly*!!!! hunni you look gorgeous in that cardi! would you believe that i curled my hair in honor of u last night??? (with my flatiron, mind) how does it feel to be an inspiration? 

didn't have to take a pic this a.m., but i'll post one when i get home xx


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^AH! I love that sweater!! Great outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

Coco Belle said:


> *platinum_girly*!!!! hunni you look gorgeous in that cardi! would you believe that i curled my hair in honor of u last night??? (with my flatiron, mind) how does it feel to be an inspiration?


 
That is so cute, how did it turn out?
I seriously hate my hair straight so i curl it most days, today it was a little flat though as i deep conditioned my hair last night which means it was too silky to hold the curl 
I am sending the cardi back, i bought it not realising that it is lambswool and is sooo darn itchy, not to mention is very unflattering on the figure i think 
Can't wait to see more outfit pics from you


----------



## hermesugo

Everyone looks great!! 

Tonkamama- I LOVE your LV, that bag is amazing!!

Stefeilnately- I really like the dress with the blazer, great look! You Chanel is TDF too!

Platinum- You look great again! is your sweater from H&M? Hows the fit? Love, love, lover it!!!! I am a sweater girl and I need this!

Ilovefashion- You always look so well put together, I love your style, you look very confortable!

Aliwishesbear- Another thing I need to keep a look out for at H&M! Love it!

Crazybeautiful- You really have a cool sense of style, wish I could pull it off!


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Platinum- You look great again! is your sweater from H&M? Hows the fit? Love, love, lover it!!!! I am a sweater girl and I need this!


 
Yes it is from H&M, to be fair i HATE it (i am sending it back)
It is sooo itchy (lambswool)
I think it adds weight around the middle as is so thick knit
The only plus is that it is super warm, but honestly- i think there are better cardis out there,
Just don't want you to consider purchasing when there are so many negatives to it


----------



## purse collector

stefeilnately said:


> Me today



Love your outfit! Who makes your blazer? Must have it in my life


----------



## airborne

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tweety32976

platinum_girly said:


>


 You look so pretty. I love your dress...


----------



## pchan2802

Me today.


----------



## platinum_girly

tweety32976 said:


> You look so pretty. I love your dress...


 
Awww thankyou babe, it is from Lipsy


----------



## la miss

fettfleck said:


> Just came in - fitted by the designer (you buy it - he adjust it to fit you perfectly). This one was designed for the 200th anniversary of the Oktoberfest. What do you think? This is a "Dirndl" - a traditional bavarian dress. I absolutely love this. Happy happy!



love it!!


----------



## hermesugo

Thanks for letting me know! I can't stand itchy sweaters, too bad because the print is so nice. 



platinum_girly said:


> Yes it is from H&M, to be fair i HATE it (i am sending it back)
> It is sooo itchy (lambswool)
> I think it adds weight around the middle as is so thick knit
> The only plus is that it is super warm, but honestly- i think there are better cardis out there,
> Just don't want you to consider purchasing when there are so many negatives to it


----------



## tonkamama

*Coco Belle ~* thank you!!  I just received an e-mail from ALDO that they are having a big additional mark down on boots for two days only...  I better hurry!!  

*CivicGirl ~* thank you for your kind compliment, yes I do also love to play with different textures and patterns with fabrics when dressing up.

*hermesugo ~* thank you, I just received my new LV baby last weekend and already took it out three times!!  

*airborne ~* thank you, you are such a sweetie!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thank you Coco Belle and Hermesugo!

Coco Belle, right on! I am still learning to experiment the masculine and feminine elements in an outfit...lol

purse collector, I got the blazer from a local store.


----------



## MamZelle

*aliwishesbear* and *sharbear508*, you're so beautiful and so chic !


It is my first participation, be indulgent :shame:


----------



## Mia Bella

This is what I'll be wearing tonight...






I'll be Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.


----------



## vlore

*Mia Bella,* I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! 




Mia Bella said:


> This is what I'll be wearing tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.


----------



## 4everglammm

*MiaBella* you make a great laura Croft. That color the lipstick goes perfect.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MamZelle said:


> *aliwishesbear* and *sharbear508*, you're so beautiful and so chic !
> 
> 
> It is my first participation, be indulgent :shame:
> 
> View attachment 1238297
> View attachment 1238298
> 
> 
> View attachment 1238299


 Yay ..thanks for posting.  Love the coat and bag with the soft blouse underneath


----------



## platinum_girly

Whit whoo *MiaBella*
Who needs Ange when we have you here at TPF?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mia Bella - you look GREAT!

Here are a few outfits from this week:


----------



## ilovefashion87

DC I loves them all! I wish I could
Pull the leather leggings off!

Happy Halloween ladies


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

my outfit for today:


----------



## kdo

Looking great, ladies!!! 

*Mia -* that's the perfect character for you.  You are such a hottie!!


----------



## marie-lou

Everyone is looking great, love the halloween outfits!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

so this isnt really an "outfit" picture...it is halloween after all...hope to see more costumes on here! 

I was a creepy dead doll






more pics on my blog if you're interested


----------



## aliwishesbear

MamZelle said:


> *aliwishesbear* and *sharbear508*, you're so beautiful and so chic !
> 
> 
> It is my first participation, be indulgent :shame:
> 
> View attachment 1238297
> View attachment 1238298
> 
> 
> View attachment 1238299



Thanks! I totally love your bag and jacket!


----------



## cheyqua

omg I love every single halloween costumes you guys posted here! 
anyway this is what I wore today. 





zara sweater, skirt, and belt. thrifted petticoat. Gucci rtw ss 08 wooden shoes.


----------



## la miss

cheyqua said:


> omg I love every single halloween costumes you guys posted here!
> anyway this is what I wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zara sweater, skirt, and belt. thrifted petticoat. Gucci rtw ss 08 wooden shoes.



So lovely!


----------



## *want it all*

aliwishesbear said:


> so this isnt really an "outfit" picture...it is halloween after all...hope to see more costumes on here!
> 
> I was a creepy dead doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog if you're interested


*aliwishesbear*, this is freaking awesome!  Make-up, outfit, and all the details are so !   Love all the other Halloween contributions...wish my hubby was into Halloween.


----------



## platinum_girly

aliwishesbear said:


> so this isnt really an "outfit" picture...it is halloween after all...hope to see more costumes on here!
> 
> I was a creepy dead doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog if you're interested


 
Yet another hottie, this thread is ON FIRE


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## nmserrano

Aww!!! Thanks so much platinum_girly!! You're so sweet:d:d

i also have to say, you have amazing hair and love the way you style it!!



platinum_girly said:


> you are one hot mama! Body tdf!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

nmserrano said:


> Aww!!! Thanks so much platinum_girly!! You're so sweet:d:d
> 
> i also have to say, you have amazing hair and love the way you style it!!


 
Awww thankyou, although i think i would give up my hair to have killer legs like you do 

Haha listen to us, the men reading would have a field day


----------



## nmserrano

Haha! You crack me up! Thanks so much! 
I love your outfits too!! And im enjoying my rocco!! Thanks for your feedback:d:d:d:d



platinum_girly said:


> awww thankyou, although i think i would give up my hair to have killer legs like you do
> 
> Haha listen to us, the men reading would have a field day


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Going out wearing my Theory top, J brand jeans, Balenciaga saddle bag, and Chloe shoes.


----------



## sonya

That is a gorgeous skirt!




sharbear508 said:


> An outfit from last week during Toronto Fashion Week...(click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 1237156
> 
> 
> _Sonia by Sonia Rykiel jacket, 3.1 Phillip Lim skirt, CL booties_
> 
> More photos on my blog here:
> 
> http://backseatstylers.com/streetstyle/stylin-from-the-backseat-transitioned/
> 
> What do you ladies think of wearing white in the Fall? I was a bit unsure...


----------



## grazia

aliwishesbear said:


> i totally love my poncho from H&M i picked up a few months ago
> 
> wearing: hm poncho, paige jeans



So cute! I always thought ponchos were shapeless but on you it looks so cute. Could be because you are so beautiful with an amazing figure.


----------



## aliwishesbear

grazia said:


> So cute! I always thought ponchos were shapeless but on you it looks so cute. Could be because you are so beautiful with an amazing figure.




Thanks so much Grazia!


----------



## Sugarcanejuice

cityoflight said:


> wore this yeaterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> OMG!how lovely this sweater is...what brand is that?


----------



## Helena928

You guys are all looking awesome! I'm loving the last batch of outfits posted!

Here are 2 of my recent outfits


----------



## Helena928




----------



## nmserrano

Love love all!!! You have great aesthetics and styling skills!! True master




helena928 said:


> you guys are all looking awesome! I'm loving the last batch of outfits posted!
> 
> Here are 2 of my recent outfits


 


helena928 said:


>


----------



## flsurfergirl3

my Halloween costume this year


----------



## hllywood

Didn't get many pictures this halloween but sure had a blast... what a party.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cheyqua said:


> omg I love every single halloween costumes you guys posted here!
> anyway this is what I wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zara sweater, skirt, and belt. thrifted petticoat. Gucci rtw ss 08 wooden shoes.


this outfit is beautiful!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Helena928 said:


> You guys are all looking awesome! I'm loving the last batch of outfits posted!
> 
> Here are 2 of my recent outfits



I love your bag!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather Shorts & Nautical Sweater


----------



## twdavis

I LOVE them both!!!! They both look fantastic on you and you can't go wrong either way....so I say go for comfort. JMHO






cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't know which one to keep!!
> 
> Bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???????


----------



## ilovefashion87

That is too cute! Can I have your stomach? Lol





flsurfergirl3 said:


> my Halloween costume this year


----------



## ilovefashion87

It's so freaking hot outside!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Cute shoes and earrings!  Gotta love calilfornia weather


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you.


----------



## CoachGirl12

flsurfergirl3 said:


> my Halloween costume this year


Cute costume!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*ilovefashion87* - I LOVE your style!!! It's very similar to mine, lol.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you


----------



## Touch

LoveMyMarc said:


> *ilovefashion87* - I LOVE your style!!! It's very similar to mine, lol.


 agreed! im a jeans and white tee type of girl most days. simple with lotsa accesorising


----------



## nmserrano

What is the make of your shoes!!!!! fabbbbb



ilovefashion87 said:


> It's so freaking hot outside!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

CoachGirl12 said:


> Cute costume!



thanks! 



ilovefashion87 said:


> That is too cute! Can I have your stomach? Lol



thank you! it's so funny bc i hate my flabby/cellulite huge (for my size) thighs and butt (flat, low pancake butt) and i have no boobage (as you can tell) so i always rock my stomach! i was an athlete (not hardcore) growing up and i kinda get the good tummy jeans from my dad. i'm def not at my prime shape right now but i get bad crease lines when i sit and they look like cuts LOL i do usually have a six-pack when i am eating well and working out, but the crease lines make me look cut lol

ok, TMI. back to thread!


----------



## ilovefashion87

nmserrano said:


> What is the make of your shoes!!!!! fabbbbb



Charles David canto


----------



## stefeilnately

Some of my recent outfits..


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ I love those leopard shorts! You look fab, and I love the bal clutch.


----------



## sweetfacespout

DC-Cutie said:


> Mia Bella - you look GREAT!
> 
> Here are a few outfits from this week:


I looove the second outfit, totally something that I would wear


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> You guys are all looking awesome! I'm loving the last batch of outfits posted!
> 
> Here are 2 of my recent outfits


 
Love this look Helena!!


----------



## kcf68

Sugarcanejuice said:


> cityoflight said:
> 
> 
> 
> wore this yeaterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!how lovely this sweater is...what brand is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this sweater too.  Very classy looking...
Click to expand...


----------



## singsongjones

*stefielnately, you look so cute in the outfit with the leopard shorts...I love it!*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Another end of summer outfit.


----------



## airborne

love this dress!





Brasilian_Babe said:


> my outfit for today:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*stefeilnately* - I *love, love, LOVE* your outfit with the leopard shorts. Definitely something I'll have to copy!


----------



## sasy

Everyone's looking good!  A couple of recents ...


----------



## platinum_girly

Last 2 outfits:


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^^ cute, who are the black boots by?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

platinum~I like the black and white sweater


----------



## jillybean12

platinum I love that black and white sweater too!


----------



## platinum_girly

The boots are: http://www.chockersshoes.co.uk/category/boots/product/lindsay/

Thanks girls


----------



## initialed




----------



## iheartpandora

^^ cute outfit, Initialed!


----------



## initialed

*iheartpandora* - Thank you!


----------



## ByeKitty

Is that an Alexander Wang bag, Initialed? I like it a lot!!


----------



## initialed

*ByeKitty* - Yes, thanks. It's the Diego.


----------



## Mia Bella

initialed said:


>



Very cute! Love the deep scoop tee and your luscious Diego.


----------



## initialed

*Mia Bella* - Thank you!


----------



## Marlina

At the park , fiddling with my iPad


----------



## stefeilnately

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ I love those leopard shorts! You look fab, and I love the bal clutch.


 


LoveMyMarc said:


> *stefeilnately* - I *love, love, LOVE* your outfit with the leopard shorts. Definitely something I'll have to copy!


 


singsongjones said:


> *stefielnately, you look so cute in the outfit with the leopard shorts...I love it!*


 

Thanks so much ladies! I am starting to love leopard prints too!


----------



## foxyvox

H&M Get Warm dress, All Saints leather jacket, Tamaris boots 
You'll have to excuse the camera shyness


----------



## CoachGirl12

Marlina said:


> At the park , fiddling with my iPad


Gorgeous! Very casual... really cute shirt!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

End of summer outfit


----------



## Helena928

Stefeilnately, LOVELY outfit!!!




kcf68 said:


> Love this look Helena!!



Thank you kcf!


----------



## platinum_girly

Helena928 said:


>


 
Your face looks so pretty in this shot. Love the hair, top, trousers, jacket and necklace


----------



## bnjj

Helena, you are so pretty.

I'm sure you have said before, but who makes those boots?


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My outfits for the last 2 days


----------



## LAltiero85

Marlina said:


> At the park , fiddling with my iPad


I love your laid back style! And your LV!


----------



## LAltiero85

Helena928 said:


> Stefeilnately, LOVELY outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kcf!


You look so great and put together!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pumps


----------



## marie-lou

Marlina said:


> At the park , fiddling with my iPad


 Love this outfit! And you look great, super relaxed!!


----------



## marie-lou

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Pumps


 I love your pictures, so beautiful!


----------



## shockboogie

Yesterday's work outfit:

Burberry Military Wool Coat in Olive Green, Louis Vuitton Conspiration Aviator Sunglasses, Lululemon leggings, Barneys COOP Pull-over suede boots,  Chanel J12 white with diamond markers, and Splendid black long sleeved tunic.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Shockboogie- that burberry jacket is hot!!!




j.crew sweater jacket, gap tee, banana republic jeans, ugg boots, foley &corrina city tote, h& m leopard scarf.


----------



## momofgirls

talldrnkofwater said:


> Shockboogie- that burberry jacket is hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j.crew sweater jacket, gap tee, banana republic jeans, ugg boots, foley &corrina city tote, h& m leopard scarf.


Very nice, did you get the scarf recently?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ Yes, I bought it last month.  I absolutely love it!.  I think it was about 13.00


----------



## voodoo_mary

i've been alittle slack on the photos.
here's some outfits recently







marni dress
vintage pink bag
nine west yellow shoes





striped vintage dress
MTQ green jacket
nine west shoes
vintage bag


----------



## missD

^ I love your jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look fab!


----------



## DisCo

voodoo_mary said:


> i've been alittle slack on the photos.
> here's some outfits recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marni dress
> vintage pink bag
> nine west yellow shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striped vintage dress
> MTQ green jacket
> nine west shoes
> vintage bag



Love the green jacket!!


----------



## Marlina

Thks for your kind comments *CoachGirl12 , LAltiero85 & Marie-lou *
*CrazyBeautifulU * : Very casual chic, NICE !
*Helena928*  : The boots are TDF 
*shockboogie *: Vey nice coat
*voodoo_mary* : I love everything you have


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Silk shorts + High wedges


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


>


 My favorite!  This is a great outfit ..lets hear the details of what/who your wearing.


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> My favorite! This is a great outfit ..lets hear the details of what/who your wearing.


 
Oh my gosh, i always forget to put that stuff 

Blazer is by New look
Tank is by New look
Tee is by Topshop
Jeans are from Freemans
Boots are from Chockershoes
Sunglasses are Gucci
Bag is by Botkier
Necklace is Juicy couture
Bracelet is vintage
Earrings E-bay


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I love your Botkier bag!


----------



## ShoeLover

Some casual outfits I wore last week:


----------



## platinum_girly

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ I love your Botkier bag!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## purselover328

Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## adriana89

purselover328 said:


> Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!



I like your outfit & especially your Delightful


----------



## platinum_girly

purselover328 said:


> Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!


 
Gorgeous outfit. I especially love your boots


----------



## marie-lou

purselover328 said:


> Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!


 Lovely outfit! Love the pink iPhone cover


----------



## fshnonmymind

*purselover*, you look fabulously casual and I am in love with those boots. Who are they by?


----------



## chloe_chanel

The purse and the boots are . Love them.



purselover328 said:


> Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## initialed




----------



## purselover328

adriana89 said:


> I like your outfit & especially your Delightful



Thank you very much Adriana89


----------



## purselover328

Thank you!


----------



## purselover328

fshnonmymind said:


> *purselover*, you look fabulously casual and I am in love with those boots. Who are they by?



Thank you very much! My boots are Steven by Steve Madden


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather shorts


----------



## airborne

pics 1 and 2 is my jam!! you have great style for real!



Helena928 said:


> Stefeilnately, LOVELY outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kcf!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff212/msegundo/DSC02379.jpg


----------



## voodoo_mary

helmut lang beige ombre dress
vince camuto shoes


----------



## woody

*Voodoomary* I think you could make a sack look great with your figure and sense of style!


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love fashion- i love that top
heres my ootd
jcrew: piazza jacket, katherine button down, pencil skirt, spanx tights, rm mam in navy, enzo pave boots


----------



## talldrnkofwater

purselover328 said:


> Hello Everybody, I usually just browse this thread and Oooh! & Aaahhh! over all the lovely outfits, but today I decided to join in on the fun!


this is a fab outfit- i love your boots
initialed- i so envy your bag collection.


----------



## platinum_girly

*talldrnkofwater* - i love your bag and boots


----------



## purselover328

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is a fab outfit- i love your boots
> initialed- i so envy your bag collection.


 Thank you!


----------



## aliwishesbear

feather skirt asos
blazer limited
clutch rebecca minkoff

ive been shedding all over DC from wearing this skirt! hahaha


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks tall drnk of water! I love your whole outfit!
Aliwish- love the outfit! Are the shoes asos? If so were shoe twins


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## roussel

My birthday outfit - Herve Leger with Louboutins


----------



## gnourtmat

aliwishesbear said:


> feather skirt asos
> blazer limited
> clutch rebecca minkoff
> 
> ive been shedding all over DC from wearing this skirt! hahaha



love your skirt! im a fellow asian from the DC area


----------



## aliwishesbear

ilovefashion87 said:


> Thanks tall drnk of water! I love your whole outfit!
> Aliwish- love the outfit! Are the shoes asos? If so were shoe twins



shoes are asos!  pretty comfy actually though its a bit wide so my big toe will hurt from sliding into the front!  love the pin holes all over though


----------



## aliwishesbear

gnourtmat said:


> love your skirt! im a fellow asian from the DC area



thanks!  awesome no one's ever from the DC area!!


----------



## am2022

I was about to purchase this on neiman's as its on sale... good thing i didn't as i don't think i can justify the dress' prettiness when i don't even have this body to wear it with!

In simple words.... i love the dress worn BY YOU!


voodoo_mary said:


> helmut lang beige ombre dress
> vince camuto shoes


----------



## SaraDK

Roussel: You look amazing! Happy birthday! 

Platinum_girly: You wore shorts today? Its freezing in Denmark..


----------



## platinum_girly

SaraDK said:


> Platinum_girly: You wore shorts today? Its freezing in Denmark..


 
Yep. I wear what i like, regardless of weather


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace Shorts


----------



## Helena928

Bnjj, thank you! I got the boots at Asos and I'm pretty sure they're still available! Let me know if you cannot find them!

Thank you LAltiero and Marlina! 

from last week:


----------



## voodoo_mary

tc pink and grey dress
pedder red shoes











dress with no tags. 
vince camuto shoes
vintage bag


----------



## cbrooke

Platinum_girly....you look GOERGEOUS today!!!


----------



## *want it all*

What a great day to visit this thread!    Special mentions to *Helena928* and *voodoo_mary*...hot damn, you two are on point w/your outfits!    I'd love to rummage through your closets (except I don't think I'd fit 3/4 of the stuff in voodoo's......at least I can rely on your bags, belts, and uh, maybe shoes?  What shoe size do you wear?)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Helena- i love your bbag collection.  and tell me about those brown suede pumps

here I am in dvf pena,enzo pave boots


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> Bnjj, thank you! I got the boots at Asos and I'm pretty sure they're still available! Let me know if you cannot find them!
> 
> Thank you LAltiero and Marlina!
> 
> from last week:


 
Love your outfits!  I especially love the brown sweater.  So cute together..


----------



## fshnonmymind

I don't post as often as I'd like, but thought I'd share my outfit from yesterday. I love this dress and tried to find a way to extend its wear into the fall. Excuse the goofy face.


----------



## platinum_girly

cbrooke said:


> Platinum_girly....you look GOERGEOUS today!!!


 
Awww thankyou sweetheart


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Helena928 said:


> Bnjj, thank you! I got the boots at Asos and I'm pretty sure they're still available! Let me know if you cannot find them!
> 
> Thank you LAltiero and Marlina!
> 
> from last week:


 

I don't think i've ever come in here and seen you in an outfit I wouldn't wear


----------



## Marlina

*Voodoo mary *: How often do you wear the same outfit twice ? You looked great !


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Clogs and Asymmetric dress


----------



## ShoeLover

roussel said:


> my birthday outfit - herve leger with louboutins


Happy B-day! You look smoking!!!


----------



## marie-lou

fshnonmymind said:


> I don't post as often as I'd like, but thought I'd share my outfit from yesterday. I love this dress and tried to find a way to extend its wear into the fall. Excuse the goofy face.


 You looked great!!!!


----------



## purselover328

marie-lou said:


> You looked great!!!!



Thanks Marie-lou


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

love love the leggings!!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love your scarf and leggings!


----------



## hermesugo

Everyone looks fantastic!!


----------



## marie-lou

^^I agree!!
I really like your coat caroulemapoulen


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


>



I love, love your coat ... is it Isabel Marant?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 

Love the way you paired that scarf with this coat, I love to mix things up this way


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My outfits for the last 2 days



very cute, love the MJ dress on your blog too!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pleated Leather skirt


----------



## vlore

*Crazybeautifulu*, what a pretty leather skirt! I don't think I have ever seen one pleated. Super cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Pleated Leather skirt


 

Loving the pleated leather skirt I have one that I bought from Zara a
few weeks ago!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>


Cute look. The boots look great on you.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Bnjj, thank you! I got the boots at Asos and I'm pretty sure they're still available! Let me know if you cannot find them!
> 
> Thank you LAltiero and Marlina!
> 
> from last week:


 
Love it! You remind me that I need to put some brown ensembles together. Loving the brown hat and shoes. Also the pleated skirt is adorable!


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Helena- i love your bbag collection. and tell me about those brown suede pumps
> 
> here I am in dvf pena,enzo pave boots


Classic! You can't go wrong with black & white combo! You look very
chic I must say...


----------



## am2022

ladies, allow me to repost from the rick owens thread!
thanks!


----------



## purselover328




----------



## purselover328




----------



## caroulemapoulen

marie-lou said:


> ^^I agree!!
> I really like your coat caroulemapoulen



Thank you so much!  They're overknee socks from H&M plus tights. 



trendy_maui_mom said:


> Love your scarf and leggings!



Thank you very much! 



airborne said:


> love love the leggings!!



Thanks, Airborne 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Love the way you paired that scarf with this coat, I love to mix things up this way



Thank you! I love to mix patterns too. 



shalomjude said:


> I love, love your coat ... is it Isabel Marant?



Thank you very much, and yes, it's from her Etoile line.


----------



## lizz

Dress from Maurice's, Old Navy boots (last year), Balenciaga black SGH part-time


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute and Casual PurseLover! I have a similar top from H&M ..think Im gonna wear it tomorrow!


----------



## hermesugo

purselover328 said:


>



oohh love your outfit from head to toe!! Details please!!!


----------



## purselover328

Thank you. My top is H&M jeans are Jbrand Steve Madden pumps & MBMJ bag!


----------



## P.Y.T.

purselover328 said:


>


 *Very cute ensemble...*


----------



## momofgirls

purselover328 said:


>


Very nice.
Is your bag MJ Aidan?


----------



## P.Y.T.

*H&M trench coat (dress)
L.A.M.B booties
MNG by Mango belt*


----------



## purselover328

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)
> L.A.M.B booties
> MNG by Mango belt*


I love this outfit P.Y.T!


----------



## purselover328

momofgirls said:


> Very nice.
> Is your bag MJ Aidan?



Thank you, Yes, its the Aidan!


----------



## purselover328

P.Y.T. said:


> *Very cute ensemble...*



Thank you!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*purselover328* - Where did you get your top?!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I think its from H&M


----------



## DisCo

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)
> L.A.M.B booties
> MNG by Mango belt*



Beautiful trench!! Is this from the current season?


----------



## P.Y.T.

D





DisCo said:


> Beautiful trench!! Is this from the current season?



^I bought it last year.....thank you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh PYT- i love your outfits.  Is that the Viktor & Rolf trench dress? 

heres my ootd from today. 
j.crew katherine button down in green and white
ny &co blazer
madewell bangles
f21 skinnies
nine west sitcom otk boots


----------



## DisCo

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love your outfit!! Are your shoes from Chloe?


----------



## purselover328

LoveMyMarc said:


> *purselover328* - Where did you get your top?!


 It's from H&M


----------



## platinum_girly

talldrnkofwater said:


> oh PYT- i love your outfits. Is that the Viktor & Rolf trench dress?
> 
> heres my ootd from today.
> j.crew katherine button down in green and white
> ny &co blazer
> madewell bangles
> f21 skinnies
> nine west sitcom otk boots


 
These boots are HOT! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


 
Oh my, i think this is my fave outfit of yours to date, i love everything. Good job girl


----------



## kcf68

purselover328 said:


>


 
Very Cute and casual!


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


 
All I can say is WOW!  Nice!  Those shoes are to TDF.


----------



## purselover328

kcf68 said:


> Very Cute and casual!


 Thank you


----------



## divalicioust

ilovefashion87 said:


> It's so freaking hot outside!



Cute outfit, I also love your hair, is that a braided ponytail on one side?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

platinum_girly said:


> These boots are HOT!
> 
> thanks- you can find them on piperline, endless ( on sale)
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/sea...t+sitcom&searchDivName=&submit.x=5&submit.y=9
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Nine-West-Wo...&sort=relevancerank&keywords=nine+west+sitcom


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, and yes it was a braided pony tail on the side. My curls had fallen out and I didn't feel like curling it again. Lol



divalicioust said:


> Cute outfit, I also love your hair, is that a braided ponytail on one side?


----------



## ilovefashion87

Killing it once again. I love those tights and I need those booties in my life. 




QUOTE=P.Y.T.;17130755]*H&M trench coat (dress)
L.A.M.B booties
MNG by Mango belt*

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovefashion87

Super cute! I must have that bag! ( runs to nordys) and I'm going to try thy top on from H&M. 



purselover328 said:


>


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Super cute! I must have that bag! ( runs to nordys) and I'm going to try thy top on from H&M.


 Thank you, and the top is only $17.99, I have it in navy too!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cowboy


----------



## platinum_girly

(i couldn't decide which jumper i preferred, i went with the second choice in the end)


----------



## platinum_girly

talldrnkofwater said:


> thanks- you can find them on piperline, endless ( on sale)
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/sea...t+sitcom&searchDivName=&submit.x=5&submit.y=9


 
Awww thanks babe, but PiperLime is the only one of the two that ships internationally and they have sold out in my size


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DisCo said:


> Love your outfit!! Are your shoes from Chloe?



Thank you very much!  Yes, they're the Chloé Susans.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ilovefashion87 said:


> Killing it once again. I love those tights and I need those booties in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=P.Y.T.;17130755]*H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovefashion87

Loves it! I really want those boots in black suede! You have convinced me to get them! Now if only I can rememeber which macy's I saw them at! Lol I think I need the leather ones as well!



talldrnkofwater said:


> oh PYT- i love your outfits.  Is that the Viktor & Rolf trench dress?
> 
> heres my ootd from today.
> j.crew katherine button down in green and white
> ny &co blazer
> madewell bangles
> f21 skinnies
> nine west sitcom otk boots


----------



## marie-lou

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


 Super gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

platinum_girly said:


> (i couldn't decide which jumper i preferred, i went with the second choice in the end)


 Really didn't matter which one you chose! You looked great in both!!


----------



## marie-lou

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Cowboy


 Great outfit! And the weather looks so great where you're from. Wish I was there, we've been having a storm for the last 2 days!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> (i couldn't decide which jumper i preferred, i went with the second choice in the end)


 *OMG!* Love that 2nd grey top! Super cute and girly...
Where did you get it??


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> oh PYT- i love your outfits. Is that the Viktor & Rolf trench dress?
> 
> heres my ootd from today.
> j.crew katherine button down in green and white
> ny &co blazer
> madewell bangles
> f21 skinnies
> nine west sitcom otk boots


 
All your looks are classic! You always know what to pair what with what. A stripe collar shirt with a blazer is a classic look always....imo anyway.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> *OMG!* Love that 2nd grey top! Super cute and girly...
> Where did you get it??


 

me too! I love ruffles!


----------



## platinum_girly

Thanks lovely ladies. And the jumper (sweater to you guys, i think?) is from Dorothy perkins


----------



## Marlina

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the same top !!


----------



## bnjj

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


 
I love everything about this!


----------



## bnjj

Platinum, I really like that grey sweater and may I say that I love your hair? It always looks beautiful.

"The Wardrobe" has become my favourite section due to all you stylish ladies.


----------



## am2022

HI LADIES!!!
Keep the pics coming!!! 

Me today - helmut lang and YSL booties!


----------



## marie-lou

^^The booties are stunning!! Very nice outfit!!


----------



## sara09

platinum, your Dorothy Perkins jumper is really lovely! Actually I had to immediately check the webshop, but unfortunately they didn't have that model there..


----------



## platinum_girly

bnjj said:


> Platinum, I really like that grey sweater and may I say that I love your hair? It always looks beautiful.
> 
> "The Wardrobe" has become my favourite section due to all you stylish ladies.


 
Thankyou so much, you are too sweet 

And yes, "The wardrobe" is one of my favourite sections on TPF now too. Soooo much inspiration in one sub-forum 



sara09 said:


> platinum, your Dorothy Perkins jumper is really lovely! Actually I had to immediately check the webshop, but unfortunately they didn't have that model there..


 
I think maybe it has sold out. If you have an E-bay account then you may find one on there


----------



## am2022

THanks Marie lou!



marie-lou said:


> ^^The booties are stunning!! Very nice outfit!!


----------



## am2022

platinum girly, marlina.. thanks for keeping the thread alive!! keep the pics coming!

By the way, how do you even make the pics bigger? i only know how to attach them as thumbnails!!!


----------



## thegirlys

You look great!! LOVE this sweater!!  Where is it from??


QUOTE=purselover328;17129433]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]


----------



## heartfelt

^^i have the same sweater and it's from H&M!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Knit Dress


----------



## LAltiero85

Marlina said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same top !!


LOVE your top! And of course the bag! I can't tell what kind of bag it is...is it MBMJ?


----------



## purselover328

LAltiero85 said:


> LOVE your top! And of course the bag! I can't tell what kind of bag it is...is it MBMJ?



Thank you! Yes MBMJ


----------



## sharbear508

Recent outfit worn to Toronto Fashion Week (click to enlarge):




_Pink Tartan skirt / Sonia by Sonia Rykiel jacket / Alexander Wang booties / Chanel bag_

Met Shane West that day too!


----------



## kdo

Fabulous -- I love this outfit!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Killing it once again. I love those tights and I need those booties in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=P.Y.T.;17130755]*H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kdo

Love the boots!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> oh PYT- i love your outfits. Is that the Viktor & Rolf trench dress?
> 
> heres my ootd from today.
> j.crew katherine button down in green and white
> ny &co blazer
> madewell bangles
> f21 skinnies
> nine west sitcom otk boots


----------



## kdo

Purse - love your top and bag!  You are so pretty!



purselover328 said:


>


----------



## kdo

Crazy - beautiful pic!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Clogs and Asymmetric dress


----------



## kdo

caroule - love your ensemble!  you are adorable!



caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## kdo

platinum - cute outfits, especially the second grey top!


----------



## platinum_girly

kdo said:


> platinum - cute outfits, especially the second grey top!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## marie-lou

cinnabun4chu said:


>


 Love this outfit, the little gloves are so cute!!


----------



## marie-lou

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Knit Dress


 Great outfit!! Love the second pic


----------



## marie-lou

sharbear508 said:


> Recent outfit worn to Toronto Fashion Week (click to enlarge):
> 
> View attachment 1249061
> 
> 
> _Pink Tartan skirt / Sonia by Sonia Rykiel jacket / Alexander Wang booties / Chanel bag_
> 
> Met Shane West that day too!


 I really like this outfit! Is that the M/L?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

marie-lou said:


> Love this outfit, the little gloves are so cute!!



thx!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you darling! xoxo


----------



## DisCo

sharbear508 said:


> Recent outfit worn to Toronto Fashion Week (click to enlarge):
> 
> View attachment 1249061
> 
> 
> _Pink Tartan skirt / Sonia by Sonia Rykiel jacket / Alexander Wang booties / Chanel bag_
> 
> Met Shane West that day too!



Cute outfit!


----------



## purselover328

kdo said:


> Purse - love your top and bag! You are so pretty!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## CoachGirl12

P.Y.T. said:


> *H&M trench coat (dress)*
> *L.A.M.B booties*
> *MNG by Mango belt*


Lovin' everything about this outfit... gorgeous!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit 






Wearing my new boots


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I wanna play! Finally took some pics!

All from last week...






Old Navy cardigan, banana rep pants, BCBG red patent flats






Saturday-cream sweater, tank underneath, jeggings, BCBG suede booties






cream sweater, brown turtleneck (both H&M) I loved the sweater so much I wore it again late in the week!






Necklace from the Rack only $11






BCBG Booties (green) excuse the exercise bike : )











Cardigan and pants both Banana Rep, close up of one of my fave necklaces its purple






button down blouse and pencil skirt the limited boots Nordstrom


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cardigan & cordurory skirt Old Navy, Shirt the limited, boots Jess Simpson

bracelett with this outfit H&M











Casual Friday, pants banana rep, both tops my own (used to have a boutique) red patent BCBG flats again












Saturday, 7FAMK dojo jeans, Sophia Carlo infinity scarf, sweater (my own) tank underneath Old Navy, Tory Burch metallic gold revas


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyy!!!!  You finally decided to come out and play!!!  You look great, love all of your looks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Yayyy!!!! You finally decided to come out and play!!! You look great, love all of your looks.


 

Thanks!  I think this may be addictive   I remembered all last week to take a pic before heading out the door.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

here's a stock pic of those Jessica Simpson boots, they are so comfy!


----------



## kathywko

Forever 21 Faux leather bomber
H&M dress
Forever 21 Lace up booties
House of Harlow Black Leather Necklace

Forgot to move the umbrella! oops


----------



## platinum_girly

PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new boots


 
LOVE this outft (head to toe) 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I wanna play! Finally took some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button down blouse and pencil skirt the limited boots Nordstrom


 
All your outfits are fab, but i totally love this look, especially those fab boots 



kathywko said:


> Forever 21 Faux leather bomber
> H&M dress
> Forever 21 Lace up booties
> House of Harlow Black Leather Necklace
> 
> Forgot to move the umbrella! oops


 
You are a gorgeous looking girl, and i love your look, especially love the skirt


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang Velvet Corset Romper + Miu Miu satin pumps + Hermes Scarf


----------



## am2022

love the avatar!!!
loving the outfit too~!!!



PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new boots


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE this outft (head to toe)
> 
> 
> 
> All your outfits are fab, but i totally love this look, especially those fab boots
> 
> 
> 
> You are a gorgeous looking girl, and i love your look, especially love the skirt


 

thanks! I gotta catch up to u and all the fab outfits u put together


----------



## marie-lou

kathywko said:


> Forever 21 Faux leather bomber
> H&M dress
> Forever 21 Lace up booties
> House of Harlow Black Leather Necklace
> 
> Forgot to move the umbrella! oops


 I love this look! You sure got the legs to pull it off!


----------



## marie-lou

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I wanna play! Finally took some pics!
> 
> All from last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy cardigan, banana rep pants, BCBG red patent flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday-cream sweater, tank underneath, jeggings, BCBG suede booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cream sweater, brown turtleneck (both H&M) I loved the sweater so much I wore it again late in the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace from the Rack only $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG Booties (green) excuse the exercise bike : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan and pants both Banana Rep, close up of one of my fave necklaces its purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button down blouse and pencil skirt the limited boots Nordstrom


 Looking fabulous, fabulousity


----------



## marie-lou

PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new boots


 Great outfit!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Cardigan & cordurory skirt Old Navy, Shirt the limited, boots Jess Simpson
> 
> bracelett with this outfit H&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday, pants banana rep, both tops my own (used to have a boutique) red patent BCBG flats again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, 7FAMK dojo jeans, Sophia Carlo infinity scarf, sweater (my own) tank underneath Old Navy, Tory Burch metallic gold revas


Wow, thanks for posting!  ( I really need to get with the program and start taking pics) I love the outfit with the skirt and JS Boots ..I am a cardigan girl too, so I love love your outfits


----------



## Louboufan

Love ur outfit shock once again! 


shockboogie said:


> Yesterday's work outfit:
> 
> Burberry Military Wool Coat in Olive Green, Louis Vuitton Conspiration Aviator Sunglasses, Lululemon leggings, Barneys COOP Pull-over suede boots, Chanel J12 white with diamond markers, and Splendid black long sleeved tunic.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Cardigan & cordurory skirt Old Navy, Shirt the limited, boots Jess Simpson
> 
> bracelett with this outfit H&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday, pants banana rep, both tops my own (used to have a boutique) red patent BCBG flats again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, 7FAMK dojo jeans, Sophia Carlo infinity scarf, sweater (my own) tank underneath Old Navy, Tory Burch metallic gold revas


 

ok- you need to play some more in this thread!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T cute skirt!  Did you she how she styled it on http://golestaneh-streetstyle.blogspot.com/ ?



P.Y.T. said:


> Loving the pleated leather skirt I have one that I bought from Zara a
> few weeks ago!


----------



## platinum_girly

~Fabulousity~ said:


> thanks! I gotta catch up to u and all the fab outfits u put together


 
You are too cute, can't wait to see more outfits from you


----------



## ShoeLover

Looking great ladies!
 I am wearing my new Zara top today:


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this look! Who makes these boot?




PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new boots


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> P.Y.T cute skirt! Did you she how she styled it on http://golestaneh-streetstyle.blogspot.com/ ?


 
The way she styled it looks great on her but would look silly on me.
I think for me I will most likely rock my leather skirt with black opaque
tights and some black platform pumps with a top.


----------



## P.Y.T.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Cardigan & cordurory skirt Old Navy, Shirt the limited, boots Jess Simpson
> 
> bracelett with this outfit H&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday, pants banana rep, both tops my own (used to have a boutique) red patent BCBG flats again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, 7FAMK dojo jeans, Sophia Carlo infinity scarf, sweater (my own) tank underneath Old Navy, Tory Burch metallic gold revas


 I'm glad you finally took the time to post! You look great in all of your
ensembles. I especially like the accessories too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thank you PYT!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## marie-lou

^^Love the outfit! And I love the little bag, where is it from??


----------



## kdo

cute outfit, *platinum!*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pumps and dress


----------



## platinum_girly

marie-lou said:


> ^^Love the outfit! And I love the little bag, where is it from??


 
Thanks babe (and thanks *kdo*)

And the bag is by Olivia harris


----------



## angelastoel

haven't posted in awhile
outfit with my new Sandro jacket


----------



## chloe_chanel

angelastoel said:


> haven't posted in awhile
> outfit with my new Sandro jacket



I love it!!!  Especially the LV scarf and jacket. Very lovely.


----------



## wordpast

angelastoel said:


> haven't posted in awhile
> outfit with my new Sandro jacket



Love!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I am wearing my new Zara top today:



You have awesome legs in those pants, Emmy!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You're too kind! lol!


----------



## adriana89

angelastoel said:


> haven't posted in awhile
> outfit with my new Sandro jacket



Love your scarf a lot


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## DC-Cutie

* angelastoel* - love this look.  so comfy


----------



## am2022

Ita!



dc-cutie said:


> * angelastoel* - love this look. So comfy


----------



## kdo

Me too!  I'm addicted to nudes, too, *angela.*  You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Studded Pumps


----------



## sillywahine

I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me 







Zara cropped top
Gap black jeggings
CL N Prive


----------



## platinum_girly

sillywahine said:


> I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara cropped top
> Gap black jeggings
> CL N Prive


 
I love this look, head to toe, you look fab


----------



## kcf68

sillywahine said:


> I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara cropped top
> Gap black jeggings
> CL N Prive


 
Really cute!  The outfit and you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

sillywahine said:


> I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara cropped top
> Gap black jeggings
> CL N Prive


Gorgeous! Love the outfit from head to toe!


----------



## Gerry

Angelastoel, you look like you should be a sister to the Olsen twins !!! Fab outfit,too


----------



## am2022

olive dress - anna molinari
boots - weitzman 5050
jacket - shearling bomber


----------



## chloe_chanel

sillywahine said:


> I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara cropped top
> Gap black jeggings
> CL N Prive



Love this. It looks effortless, but chic.


----------



## marie-lou

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy Studded Pumps


 Those shoes are gorgeous!!


----------



## marie-lou

angelastoel said:


> haven't posted in awhile
> outfit with my new Sandro jacket


 Superleuke outfit!! (Fabulous outfit )


----------



## Marlina

Yesterday ~


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last oufit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new boots



AMAZINGGG!!! Probably one of my favorite outfits from this thread! Love the boots, the scarf, everything!


----------



## marie-lou

Marlina said:


> Yesterday ~


 Really awesome outfit!! May I ask, what is the tattoo on your right shoulder??


----------



## purselover328

<a href="http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/?action=view&current=IMG_0503.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/IMG_0503.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## purselover328




----------



## purselover328




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Black, white and red ...PERFECT!  So cute purselover


----------



## 1DaySoon

Love it Purselover!!!!  What are the specs on the shoes and shirt?


----------



## purselover328

1DaySoon said:


> Love it Purselover!!!!  What are the specs on the shoes and shirt?



Thank you! My shirt his from f21 and the shoes are Gianni Bini


----------



## purselover328

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Black, white and red ...PERFECT!  So cute purselover



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*purselover328* - to cute for words...


----------



## divalicioust

purselover328 said:


>


 
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this outfit!!!​


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


> *purselover328* - to cute for words...



Thanks DC-Cutie!


----------



## purselover328

divalicioust said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this outfit!!!​



Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Love it



purselover328 said:


>


----------



## marie-lou

Very cute outfit *purselover328*


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great...I haven't been posting lately but now I'm back .  Here are a few pics from last week and early this week.





Jbrand houlihans, club monaco top, miu miu flats, alexander mcqueen skull ring, chanel watch




Jcrew sweatshirt, necklace, bracelet, tiffany bracelets, ysl ring, zara shorts, random studded belt, jc shoes




Kenzie sweater, james perse tee, jbrand skinnies, dv boots, aldo necklace





 gap sweatshirt, h&m dress, dv sandals


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ok pursecollector I have seen the H&m dress all over the blog world and LOVE LOVE how you styled it with a sweater and belt. Looks great

Where is the necklace from in that pic?  I saw one at ASOS I really like


----------



## DC-Cutie

*purse collector* - you're back  and lookin' great!


----------



## purselover328

I Love all 4 looks purse collector!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## Marlina

marie-lou said:


> Really awesome outfit!! May I ask, what is the tattoo on your right shoulder??


 
Thks *marie-lou *, It's a chinese fire dragon , I was born in the year of the dragon and my element was fire.


----------



## purse collector

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Ok pursecollector I have seen the H&m dress all over the blog world and LOVE LOVE how you styled it with a sweater and belt. Looks great
> 
> Where is the necklace from in that pic?  I saw one at ASOS I really like



Thanks ! The necklace is from aldo.


----------



## purse collector

Purselover - love the whole outfit...very well put together and chic. I've always love black and red color combo.

DC - you're super sweet


----------



## sara09

Lovely outfit, *purselover328*! May I ask where the cardigan is from? It seems to be just the perfect shade of red!


----------



## purselover328

sara09 said:


> Lovely outfit, *purselover328*! May I ask where the cardigan is from? It seems to be just the perfect shade of red!


 Thank you, the cardigan is from Nordstrom (B.P. line)!


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> Purselover - love the whole outfit...very well put together and chic. I've always love black and red color combo.
> 
> DC - you're super sweet


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purselover328

platinum_girly said:


>


 I love this outfit, and your shades are hot!


----------



## PHENOMENON

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE this outft (head to toe)





amacasa said:


> love the avatar!!!
> loving the outfit too~!!!





marie-lou said:


> Great outfit!!





ilovefashion87 said:


> I love this look! Who makes these boot?


They're from 5th Avenue


JCinwrppingppr said:


> AMAZINGGG!!! Probably one of my favorite outfits from this thread! Love the boots, the scarf, everything!



 thanks so much girls


----------



## hermesugo

I love how creative your style is, very edgy, wish I could pull some of your looks off!! 



cinnabun4chu said:


>


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hermesugo said:


> I love how creative your style is, very edgy, wish I could pull some of your looks off!!



thanks! i'm sure you could as well  just try it!


----------



## purselover328




----------



## LoveMyMarc

*purselover328* - I absolutely LOVE your style!!! 

*platinum_girly *- Your sweater is really cute! Looks good with your outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

And thankyou so much lovely ladies for your kind comments


----------



## marina230

Platinum, great outfit as always! Also, I did read some of your responds on other forum and let me tell you something. You are not only have great sense of style, but you are such a wise person! A++++ girl all the way! Beauty and brain you got it all.
XOXO


----------



## purselover328

purselover328 said:


>


----------



## purselover328

LoveMyMarc said:


> *purselover328* - I absolutely LOVE your style!!!
> 
> *platinum_girly *- Your sweater is really cute! Looks good with your outfit!



Thank you very much!


----------



## platinum_girly

marina230 said:


> Platinum, great outfit as always! Also, I did read some of your responds on other forum and let me tell you something. You are not only have great sense of style, but you are such a wise person! A++++ girl all the way! Beauty and brain you got it all.
> XOXO


 
Awww thankyou so much for your kind words, that was so sweet of you 
I hope you are having a fantastic weekend? xoxo


----------



## marie-lou

Marlina said:


> Thks *marie-lou *, It's a chinese fire dragon , I was born in the year of the dragon and my element was fire.


 Thanks for your reply Marlina! I was also born in the year of the dragon!! (1988, I think it is also every 12(?) years?) but I have no idea what my element is!


----------



## marie-lou

Marvellous outfits *platinum* and *purselover*!!


----------



## platinum_girly

marie-lou said:


> Marvellous outfits *platinum* and *purselover*!!


----------



## purselover328

marie-lou said:


> Marvellous outfits *platinum* and *purselover*!!



Thank you!


----------



## purse collector

Purselover - you did it again...love your style. Btw who makes your boots? Very cute
Platinum - nice as always...I especially love the outfit with the red sunnies! 2 thumbs up


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*platinum* - I want that Journey shirt!!! Your outfit is great!


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> Platinum - nice as always...I especially love the outfit with the red sunnies! 2 thumbs up


 
Thankyou so much 



LoveMyMarc said:


> *platinum* - I want that Journey shirt!!! Your outfit is great!


 
Thankyou babe, i am so getting into the Chaser LA brand right now


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> Purselover - you did it again...love your style. Btw who makes your boots? Very cute
> Platinum - nice as always...I especially love the outfit with the red sunnies! 2 thumbs up



Thanks purse collector! My boots are actually Steven by Steve Madden, I have them in grey as well!


----------



## sweetfacespout

purselover328 said:


>


Your outfit is very chic and I spot a cute little beauty called LV in the corner of your pic.


----------



## cityoflight

me today ...


----------



## pink214

purselover328 how tall are you because I have the same boots, but they look more like thigh high boots on me and I'm only 5'5".


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

cityoflight said:


> me today ...



LOOOVE the color of your Bal and your studded converses. Did you DIY your converses or were they purchases as is?


----------



## purselover328

Me today in GAP fitting room!
Sweater- Gap (last year)
Leggings- American Apparel
Boots- Steven by Steve Madden (grey/taupe)

http://emob749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/photo-4.jpg?t=1290292652
http://emob749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/photo-2.jpg?t=1290292598


----------



## purselover328

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/th_photo-5.jpg


----------



## purselover328

pink214 said:


> purselover328 how tall are you because I have the same boots, but they look more like thigh high boots on me and I'm only 5'5".



Thank you, I'm 5'2!


----------



## Helena928

All of you ladies are looking as fabulous as ever!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## purselover328

Helena928 said:


> All of you ladies are looking as fabulous as ever!!



Love your coat it's adorable!


----------



## cityoflight

JCinwrppingppr said:


> LOOOVE the color of your Bal and your studded converses. Did you DIY your converses or were they purchases as is?



Thank you!
about my converse i bought it as is ^_^


----------



## ladyash

I LOVE the studded converse!


----------



## purselover328

sweetfacespout said:


> Your outfit is very chic and I spot a cute little beauty called LV in the corner of your pic.



Thank you very much sweetfacepout and yep that's my LoVely go to bag in the corner (Delightful GM)


----------



## cityoflight

ladyash said:


> I LOVE the studded converse!



Thank you


----------



## airborne

like the dress,sweater, and tights coordination!



cityoflight said:


> me today ...


----------



## xoxoCat

*Helena* - you make me wish I were a blonde!


----------



## cityoflight

airborne said:


> like the dress,sweater, and tights coordination!



Thank you


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Shredded tee


----------



## angelastoel

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Shredded tee



LOVE your t-shirt!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

*Helena928*: very very nice coat!! And great outfits in general!

Love your allstars *cityoflights*!


----------



## marie-lou

*Angela*: geweldige outfit! Love the studded MJ bag!


----------



## purselover328




----------



## cityoflight

*marie-lou* : Thank you


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

*Helena* What is the blue nailpolish you have been wearing lately? It's so striking! I love your latest outfits and yes I totally agree with *xoxoCat* you make me wish I were a blonde too!


----------



## Alyana




----------



## purselover328

Alyana said:


>



I love your dress! You paired it very nicely with the tights and pumps!!


----------



## Berge

purselover328 said:


>


 
LOVE IT!!! Where are you striped top & cardigan from? ...and the hat, too? what's the style of the boots? I know they're Steven, but what's the name of the style? They're super cute!! Okay, okay, i LOVE YOUR WHOLE LOOK!!!! definitely a 10!


----------



## mrs moulds

purselover328 said:


>


 
I am loving this outfit, especially the boots!


----------



## Alyana

purselover328 said:


> I love your dress! You paired it very nicely with the tights and pumps!!



thank you


----------



## purselover328

Berge said:


> LOVE IT!!! Where are you striped top & cardigan from? ...and the hat, too? what's the style of the boots? I know they're Steven, but what's the name of the style? They're super cute!! Okay, okay, i LOVE YOUR WHOLE LOOK!!!! definitely a 10!



Thank you so much The striped top is from Target' 2 yrs ago believe it or not. The cardigan and the hat are both from Urban Outfitter. The style name of my boots are Intyre!


----------



## purselover328

mrs moulds said:


> I am loving this outfit, especially the boots!



Thank you!


----------



## 336

Tommy Hilfiger white oxford shirt
Ksubi faded light blue cutoff shorts
Havs
Hermes pink clic
Balenciaga black City


----------



## marie-lou

^^Love this outfit, I would definitely wear this in summer... unfortunately it is winter here now 

Lovely outfits purselover and alyana!!


----------



## bagsforme

last night.


----------



## aliwishesbear

im soooo behind on posting in here! hahaha I wish purse forum had an iphone app!  that would be awesome

wearing hollister shorts, random T, Fuggs, target socks, sword leather jacket


----------



## DC-Cutie

*bagsforme* - you look really nice.  Love the jacket, bag and tie-dye shirt!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

bagsforme said:


> last night.



What bag is this? It looks beautiful!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagsforme said:


> last night.


 

love the jacket!


----------



## bagsforme

The bag is a Chanel twisted tote 
Jacket - Rachel Zoe QVC
top - Joie


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

bagsforme said:


> The bag is a Chanel twisted tote
> Jacket - Rachel Zoe QVC
> top - Joie



Thanks!  Rachel Zoe has some cute stuff on QVC ..ive never checked it out before


----------



## aliwishesbear

love your balenciaga



cityoflight said:


> me today ...


----------



## xoxoCat

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Lace



I love the peek-a-boo lace!!


----------



## xoxoCat

336 said:


> Tommy Hilfiger white oxford shirt
> Ksubi faded light blue cutoff shorts
> Havs
> Hermes pink clic
> Balenciaga black City



So simple and pretty...


----------



## 336

bagsforme said:


> last night.


 
WHERE IS YOUR NECKLACE FROM!?!? I've been looking for it for ages! I think Charlotte wears it in the later seasons of SATC?


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## DisCo

KellBellCA said:


>



I love this look!! So chic!


----------



## platinum_girly

aliwishesbear said:


> im soooo behind on posting in here! hahaha I wish purse forum had an iphone app! that would be awesome
> 
> wearing hollister shorts, random T, Fuggs, target socks, sword leather jacket


 
So cute, i love this outfit


----------



## bagsforme

336 said:


> WHERE IS YOUR NECKLACE FROM!?!? I've been looking for it for ages! I think Charlotte wears it in the later seasons of SATC?



The top one is a single mother of pearl motif Van Cleef Arpels.   Bottom is a cross.


----------



## Helena928

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *Helena* What is the blue nailpolish you have been wearing lately? It's so striking! I love your latest outfits and yes I totally agree with *xoxoCat* you make me wish I were a blonde too!




XOXOCat & JC, thank  you!!!  As far as the color, it's actually from H&M! The color is "Blue My Mind." I'm a bit obsessed with it now!


----------



## sara09

KellBellCA, lovely outfit! Are the pants tweed?


----------



## 336

Out and about in the sun today

Juicy Couture pink shirred velour dress
Balenciaga black City
Hermes


----------



## kcf68

bagsforme said:


> last night.


 
Very cute!


----------



## kcf68

KellBellCA said:


>


 
Very Nice!


----------



## aliwishesbear

love the rolled up pants!



KellBellCA said:


>


----------



## Helena928

336, very cute!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me yesterday.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

KellBellCA said:


>


 

love it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Helena you killed it as usual! Love the leop top!


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Love the Leopard top very cute but I don't know if that jacket goes??  It still a very nice outfit...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Green pumps


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ennerad




----------



## airborne

ennerad i luv your oxfords


----------



## 1DaySoon

First post in this thread...you ladies are good  because taking this one pic was a pain in the ass:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

KellBellCA said:


>



You look great! I'm a bit bummed your blog doesn't apply to me at all ...


----------



## purselover328

Me today on my lunch break


----------



## kcf68

^Beautiful smile and love your outfit...


----------



## luvmy3girls

purselover328 said:


> Me today on my lunch break


 very cute!


----------



## purselover328

Helena928 said:


>



You nailed both these looks Helena!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very cute - *Purse*.  Is that scarf from H&M?

*1DaySoon* - don't leave us.  You'll get the hang of taking pictures.  I'm still learning myself.  i love your hair


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


> Very cute - *Purse*.  Is that scarf from H&M?
> 
> *1DaySoon* - don't leave us.  You'll get the hang of taking pictures.  I'm still learning myself.  i love your hair



Thank you DC-Cutie, yes the scarf is from H&M


----------



## purselover328

luvmy3girls said:


> very cute!



Thank you luvmy3girls!


----------



## purselover328

kcf68 said:


> ^Beautiful smile and love your outfit...



Thank you very much kcf68!


----------



## DC-Cutie

purselover328 said:


> Thank you DC-Cutie, yes the scarf is from H&M



 We're scarf twinz!!!!  Wear it well...


----------



## cityoflight

me today @ Printemps paris


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


> We're scarf twinz!!!!  Wear it well...



Ha ha! That's awesome


----------



## hermesugo

Love your sweater! May I ask where its from??



ennerad said:


>


----------



## purse collector

Helena - love your sense of style...I wish I can pull off a fur coat without looking like huggy bear.
Purselover - love the way you pull off casual and still be chic...who makes your trench?
platinum - cute jacket and boots...you always look fierce


----------



## purse collector

My outfits from past 1 1/2 weeks
club monaco top, zara skinnies, report signature shoes, alexander mcqueen ring





club monaco top (love it sooo much), gap tee, j crew leopard belt, j brand skinnies





Lisli sweater dress, james perse long sleeve t, cole haan otk boots






zara blazer, kill city wax coated skinnies, kenneth cole flats, bcbg and ysl rings





this pic doesn't do justice on these pants...looks like leather and fits like a dream heres a better pic http://www.tobi.com/product/33919-k...inny-jeans-in-black-wax-indigo?color_id=41885

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GUYS !


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> Helena - love your sense of style...I wish I can pull off a fur coat without looking like huggy bear.
> Purselover - love the way you pull off casual and still be chic...who makes your trench?
> platinum - cute jacket and boots...you always look fierce



Thanks purse collector, my trench is from h&m


----------



## purselover328

purse collector said:


> My outfits from past 1 1/2 weeks
> club monaco top, zara skinnies, report signature shoes, alexander mcqueen ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> club monaco top (love it sooo much), gap tee, j crew leopard belt, j brand skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisli sweater dress, james perse long sleeve t, cole haan otk boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zara blazer, kill city wax coated skinnies, kenneth cole flats, bcbg and ysl rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic doesn't do justice on these pants...looks like leather and fits like a dream heres a better pic http://www.tobi.com/product/33919-k...inny-jeans-in-black-wax-indigo?color_id=41885
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING GUYS !



Love,love,love all 4 looks....you pulled off every single look so well and effortlessly!  HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## platinum_girly

purse collector said:


> platinum - cute jacket and boots...you always look fierce


 
Thankyou babe, you too 



purse collector said:


> My outfits from past 1 1/2 weeks
> club monaco top, zara skinnies, report signature shoes, alexander mcqueen ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> club monaco top (love it sooo much), gap tee, j crew leopard belt, j brand skinnies


 
LOVE these 2 outfits. ESPECIALLY the Club monaco top, Zara skinnies and those above cowboy? boots


----------



## airborne

*purse collector* *really* like the outfit in pic # 2!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ennerad!! Youve been MIA! Love the tights and shorts on you


----------



## KellBellCA

DisCo, kcf68, aliwishesbear, Fabulousity,

Thanks ladies!!!



sara09 said:


> KellBellCA, lovely outfit! Are the pants tweed?


sara09 - The pants are not tweed, but are a nubby wool blend. The product page says "melange" which just means the thread is speckled with different colors.


----------



## sara09

KellBellCA, ok, too bad that LOFT does not ship outside US, those pants are just what I have been looking for! 

Beutiful outfits, Helena, pursecollector and purselover!


----------



## purselover328

sara09 said:


> KellBellCA, ok, too bad that LOFT does not ship outside US, those pants are just what I have been looking for!
> 
> Beutiful outfits, Helena, pursecollector and purselover!


 Thank you!


----------



## francyFG

Purse collector: someone's got a great style


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

KellBellCA said:


>



Great outfit and I love your blog! I'm not petite, but your "Petite Fit Guide" still has some great tips for women of ALL sizes!


----------



## sweetfacespout

336 said:


> Out and about in the sun today
> 
> Juicy Couture pink shirred velour dress
> Balenciaga black City
> Hermes


^this outfit is so cute and girly! love it.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Very elegant! I love the combination of pale neutral shades!!


----------



## Bag_Whore

Love this thread.

Are some of the pics taken in dressing rooms?

You guys have awesome style.  Cant wait to participate!


----------



## platinum_girly

*angelastoel* i ADORE your outfit, especially your Rocco


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

angelastoel said:


>



great outfit! you are so pretty!


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## 1DaySoon

DC-Cutie said:


> Very cute - *Purse*. Is that scarf from H&M?
> 
> *1DaySoon* - don't leave us. You'll get the hang of taking pictures. I'm still learning myself. i love your hair


 

thanks!!!.. i'm gonna keep trying


----------



## Flip88

Love all the outfit, Helena - you dress down that fur perfectly.  I love the jeans also.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Hat


----------



## purse collector

Airborne, platinum, Sara, and francy - thanks!


----------



## purse collector

angelastoel said:


>



Cute outfit! The the rocco


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Hat


 

LOVE the shorts


----------



## ilovefashion87

Today shopping, couldn't hold
Out until Friday! Lol I got some great deals, 
MK bag for 180! And Mk8077 watch for 140 new laptop and that's it until Friday!


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


>


 
you look great! Love the fur vest too. I just purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs one... it's so cute, I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## P.Y.T.

1DaySoon said:


>


 
You look nice as well! Love the belt & cardigan look paired with the tweed skirt!It's a great contrast.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you I received a lot of compliments, even from a few men lol


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> My outfits from past 1 1/2 weeks
> club monaco top, zara skinnies, report signature shoes, alexander mcqueen ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> club monaco top (love it sooo much), gap tee, j crew leopard belt, j brand skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisli sweater dress, james perse long sleeve t, cole haan otk boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zara blazer, kill city wax coated skinnies, kenneth cole flats, bcbg and ysl rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic doesn't do justice on these pants...looks like leather and fits like a dream heres a better pic http://www.tobi.com/product/33919-k...inny-jeans-in-black-wax-indigo?color_id=41885
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING GUYS !


 
Love it all! Especially the 2nd ensemble & the last one!well done
mama...


----------



## P.Y.T.

purselover328 said:


> Me today on my lunch break


 Chic and casual! You can never go wrong with this look..


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>


 
Showem' how its done! I see you gotcha stunna shades on!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


>


 Love this top! I have one similar...


----------



## sharbear508

This is me at a recent charity event (click to enlarge):










_3.1 Phillip Lim tuxedo jacket / Zara tuxedo shirt / See by Chloe pants / Chanel croc flap / Gucci python pumps_

More photos on my blog. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> Today shopping, couldn't hold
> Out until Friday! Lol I got some great deals,
> MK bag for 180! And Mk8077 watch for 140 new laptop and that's it until Friday!


 
You look fab babe. I LOVE this bag! I wanted the vanilla with GHW but it all sold out and now i am kicking myself....Love how you wear it 



P.Y.T. said:


> Showem' how its done! I see you gotcha stunna shades on!!!


 
Haha, you do make me giggle


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you, I'm on the hunt for a black one in gold hardwear. I've seen them pop up on the bay every now and then


----------



## bnjj

sharbear508 said:


> This is me at a recent charity event (click to enlarge):
> 
> View attachment 1257558
> 
> 
> View attachment 1257559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1257560
> 
> 
> _3.1 Phillip Lim tuxedo jacket / Zara tuxedo shirt / See by Chloe pants / Chanel croc flap / Gucci python pumps_
> 
> More photos on my blog. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Great jacket and shirt.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sharbear508 - THAT BAG!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


>



Nice bag, and I love that vest.


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


>



May I ask where you got your bag?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Missoni bell bottoms


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

ilovefashion87 said:


>


Gorgeous MK bag!! I've been looking for something really similar..where did you find it on sale, if you don't mind me asking?





sharbear508 said:


> This is me at a recent charity event (click to enlarge):
> 
> View attachment 1257558
> 
> 
> View attachment 1257559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1257560
> 
> 
> _3.1 Phillip Lim tuxedo jacket / Zara tuxedo shirt / See by Chloe pants / Chanel croc flap / Gucci python pumps_
> 
> More photos on my blog. Thanks for letting me share!



Love the Chanel bag!


----------



## Gerry

Crazy, those Missoni bellbottoms are the bomb....so chic!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I got it at the naval exchange in San Diego 




purselover328 said:


> May I ask where you got your bag?


----------



## chantal1922

ilovefashion87 said:


>


 I love that bag!


----------



## Karenada

angelastoel said:


>


 great outfit and great baragin as well as say the discount on the outnet


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ thank you, I'm on the hunt for a black one in gold hardwear. I've seen them pop up on the bay every now and then


 
Totally there with you. Black with GHW is lush


----------



## cityoflight

me today


----------



## LOREBUNDE

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Missoni bell bottoms


 Love those Bell Bottoms....you look so cute in them!


----------



## Touch

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ thank you, I'm on the hunt for a black one in gold hardwear. I've seen them pop up on the bay every now and then


 fashion where did you get the black otk boots? I want!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Touch, I bought then at macy's. They are dolce vita davie


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I think I saw those at macy's! Are they suede?? I bought a pair of Marciano otk
boots a few days ago! I really like them too..I also saw a pair of suede dv otk boots
that had silver studs on them as well. But I'm on the fence about buying them because
I don't do silver hardware...


----------



## P.Y.T.

To anyone who cares *BCBG* has a *50% *off sale on their boots, leather jackets & coats!
I bought this leather moto jacket that I fell in love with. It fits me perfectly... 
I also picked up a few neckalces & a handbag.

Reg price: $600 
On sale: $300


----------



## IrisCole

Vintage Cardigan, Urban Outfitters Dress + Knit Socks, Jeffrey Campbell Wedges, Forever21 Rings


----------



## ilovefashion87

No they are leather, but am on the search for a suede pair that are stretch. 





P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ I think I saw those at macy's! Are they suede?? I bought a pair of Marciano otk
> boots a few days ago! I really like them too..I also saw a pair of suede dv otk boots
> that had silver studs on them as well. But I'm on the fence about buying them because
> I don't do silver hardware...


----------



## ilovefashion87

I'm so in love with this jacket but did not live the 600$ price tag lol but half off is tempting! But my report signature boots just went on sale for 299 at nordys so I think I want those, decisions decisions! 





P.Y.T. said:


> To anyone who cares *BCBG* has a *50% *off sale on their boots, leather jackets & coats!
> I bought this leather moto jacket that I fell in love with. It fits me perfectly...
> I also picked up a few neckalces & a handbag.
> 
> Reg price: $600
> On sale: $300


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard Wedges & Cut-out Shoulder Blouse


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ I want those shoes


----------



## olialm1

Iris I LOVE that outfit!! Can you tell me how your shoes run size wise? TTS/large/small? TIA


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looking great!! *

*Me today @ Thanksgiving dinner event....
*
Top ~ MissSixty 
Skirt ~ Max&Co
Bootie ~ Latitude
Handbag ~ Balenciaga RGGH City in black


----------



## IrisCole

olialm1 said:


> Iris I LOVE that outfit!! Can you tell me how your shoes run size wise? TTS/large/small? TIA



Thank you !  I have a lot of Jeffrey Campbell shoes, and they all run TTS.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

out for din & dancing the other night. excuse the shiny face...i already broke a sweat dancing LOL

f21 blazer
f21 shorts
urban outfitters racerback tank/tunic
LV monogram speedy 30
Swatch Full Blooded gold watch
Linea Pelle wrap bracelets
Vita key necklace
NYLA fringe pumps from DSW


----------



## DC-Cutie

*flsurfergirl3* - look at you, lookin' all kinds of HOTNESS!!!!!
*tonkamama* - I really dig your style


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> out for din & dancing the other night. excuse the shiny face...i already broke a sweat dancing LOL
> 
> f21 blazer
> f21 shorts
> urban outfitters racerback tank/tunic
> LV monogram speedy 30
> Swatch Full Blooded gold watch
> Linea Pelle wrap bracelets
> Vita key necklace
> NYLA fringe pumps from DSW


 
You are one hot babe


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## JLJRN

Got some good buys at the Loft today-40% off cardigan and tiered silk tank-zippered skinny cords from INC, Eric Michael "Phoebe" boots in cognac


----------



## P.Y.T.

flsurfergirl3 said:


> out for din & dancing the other night. excuse the shiny face...i already broke a sweat dancing LOL
> 
> f21 blazer
> f21 shorts
> urban outfitters racerback tank/tunic
> LV monogram speedy 30
> Swatch Full Blooded gold watch
> Linea Pelle wrap bracelets
> Vita key necklace
> NYLA fringe pumps from DSW


 You look cayute! luv the blazer too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>


Luv the red flannel shirt.


----------



## P.Y.T.

JLJRN said:


> Got some good buys at the Loft today-40% off cardigan and tiered silk tank-zippered skinny cords from INC, Eric Michael "Phoebe" boots in cognac


Your cardigan is cute... 40% you say??


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great!! *
> 
> *Me today @ Thanksgiving dinner event....*
> 
> Top ~ MissSixty
> Skirt ~ Max&Co
> Bootie ~ Latitude
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga RGGH City in black


 
Lovely...


----------



## aliwishesbear

a few past outfits


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Aztec Cardi, Silk Blouse, Denim Shorts with tights, buckle ankle boots, military bag


----------



## airborne

*tonkamama* and *flsurfergirl3 as usual
*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@aliwishesbear *-I really like your last look! I wish I could pull off combat boots and a dress...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

P.Y.T. said:


> You look cayute! luv the blazer too...





platinum_girly said:


> You are one hot babe





DC-Cutie said:


> *flsurfergirl3* - look at you, lookin' all kinds of HOTNESS!!!!!
> *tonkamama* - I really dig your style





airborne said:


> *tonkamama* and *flsurfergirl3 as usual
> *



thanks everyone!! you all are fabulous!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

another night out with friends 

True Religion Joey cutoffs
Bakers Farrah 2 winter white OTK boots
f21 white dolman tunic
f21 skinny taupe belt


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Luv the red flannel shirt.


 
Thanks babe 



aliwishesbear said:


>


 
LOVE this outfit, cool!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> another night out with friends
> 
> True Religion Joey cutoffs
> Bakers Farrah 2 winter white OTK boots
> f21 white dolman tunic
> f21 skinny taupe belt


 
Another fab outfit babe


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> Helena - love your sense of style...I wish I can pull off a fur coat without looking like huggy bear.




Thanks but there is no way you'd look like a huggy bear!!! You would pull that thing off in a heart beat!


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> To anyone who cares *BCBG* has a *50% *off sale on their boots, leather jackets & coats!
> I bought this leather moto jacket that I fell in love with. It fits me perfectly...
> I also picked up a few neckalces & a handbag.
> 
> Reg price: $600
> On sale: $300



Wow, that jacket is amazing!! Let us know how it fits. I bought a sort of similar one from ASOS . I cannot wait to get it and I'm hoping it fits as nicely as it looks!

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-Exagge...=1633&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Helena*, I notice you have a few pieces from ASOS, how would you rate the quality of their clothes - workmanship, fabric, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## kcf68

aliwishesbear said:


> a few past outfits


 
Wow what pretty scenery!  Love the outfits too...


----------



## kcf68

flsurfergirl3 said:


> another night out with friends
> 
> True Religion Joey cutoffs
> Bakers Farrah 2 winter white OTK boots
> f21 white dolman tunic
> f21 skinny taupe belt


 
Sexy boots!!  Cute outfit...


----------



## marie-lou

Don't have time to comment on every outfit... Just gonna say that you all look lovely, ladies!!


----------



## shockboogie

Also posted on the Chanel subforum:

*Chanel Cruise 2010 Fuchsia M/L SHW with black Kena Blazer, L'Agence Leggings, Dries Van Noten Boots, & Helmut Lang Burnout Tank *


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh wow, that pink Chanel is HOT!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

^^Agreed!! Love your nailpolish too!


----------



## purselover328

Me warm and comfy while doing some shopping on black friday @ 5am!
H&M Scarf
Romeo & Juliet Jacket
 American Apparel Leggings
Sunburst Ugg Boots


----------



## marie-lou

^^Lovely outfit! Did you get something nice??


----------



## purselover328

Thank you, yes I got a few nice items that i will be posting really soon!


----------



## DC-Cutie

out for lunch yesterday:


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


> out for lunch yesterday:



Very chic DC-Cutie! Hmmm, that scarf looks familiar!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camel and leather


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena*, I notice you have a few pieces from ASOS, how would you rate the quality of their clothes - workmanship, fabric, etc.?
> 
> Thanks


 Hey Dc - Come on over to the ASOS modeling thread too!!


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looks so pretty ~ cannot wait to see more of you ladies "winter" & "holidays" outfits!!   

*Specal thanks to...*
*DC-Cutie, PYT & airborne ~* Thank you ladies


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

purselover328 said:


> Me warm and comfy while doing some shopping on black friday @ 5am!
> H&M Scarf
> Romeo & Juliet Jacket
> American Apparel Leggings
> Sunburst Ugg Boots



you look cute and comfy.


----------



## purselover328

Sleeping Beauty said:


> you look cute and comfy.



Thanks


----------



## Helena928

DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena*, I notice you have a few pieces from ASOS, how would you rate the quality of their clothes - workmanship, fabric, etc.?
> 
> Thanks



To be honest with you, I have no complains at all. I've never had any problems with anything that I bought from there in terms of quality (i've only purchased the "asos" brand). Granted, I discovered Asos this year so I haven't had anything for THAT long... but so far so good.  I would compare the quality to H&M trend.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## warden2

sillywahine said:


> I hope you all you ladies here know that I enjoy looking at every photos and have inspired many different outfits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara cropped top
> Gap black jeggings
> CL N Prive



So my style! I love my black jeggings from GAP!


----------



## Jeannam2008

purselover328 said:


> Me warm and comfy while doing some shopping on black friday @ 5am!
> H&M Scarf
> Romeo & Juliet Jacket
> American Apparel Leggings
> Sunburst Ugg Boots



This outfit is very cute, and comfy! I love those boots too


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Platinum - I love that jacket on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Platinum - I love that jacket on you!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*purselover328* *platinum_girly* *DC-Cutie* & *Helena* you all look perfection!!! 

i need some sexy winter gear for Vegas New Years!!!


----------



## voiceOreason

You ladies look great!!!!!!!!!!! That jacket looks phenominal Platinum Girly! Its that time of year for sure, my favorite time, lets bust out that winter gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vegas New Years!!?? That could be dangerous in so many ways lol, you must be single my dear! Enjoy yourself and stay in groups, ive been there and lets say sin city has that name for a reason so watch out for those crazies!!! Party on SURFERGIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

voiceOreason said:


> You ladies look great!!!!!!!!!!! That jacket looks phenominal Platinum Girly! Its that time of year for sure, my favorite time, lets bust out that winter gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vegas New Years!!?? That could be dangerous in so many ways lol, you must be single my dear! Enjoy yourself and stay in groups, ive been there and lets say sin city has that name for a reason so watch out for those crazies!!! Party on SURFERGIRL!!!!!!!!!



LOL yes, it is my 1st time and i am single for the 1st time in 7 years!!! 

i am going with my best girl friend and one of her guy friends. he's coming to take pictures of us, hold our purses, watch our drinks, and security! LMFAO

we are just excited to get outta Miami for once. i can't wait to shop, eat, see, and do!


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Wow you look stunning in this picture.  Love the fur on you.  I don't know either if I could wear fur.  I love all your shoes girl!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> *purselover328* *platinum_girly* *DC-Cutie* & *Helena* you all look perfection!!!
> 
> i need some sexy winter gear for Vegas New Years!!!


 
Thankyou babe. Have a great time in Vegas, i visited once before and LOVED it. 2 weeks was seriously not long enough to see and do everything. Once my daughter has grown up then i am for sure going back 



voiceOreason said:


> You ladies look great!!!!!!!!!!! That jacket looks phenominal Platinum Girly! Its that time of year for sure, my favorite time, lets bust out that winter gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!a reason so watch out for those crazies!!!


 
I am hating our freezing cold weather here at the minute. I had like 4 or 5 layers on today and was still shivering when i was out Christmas shopping, i LOVE Christmastime but just hate the cold weather that comes with it. I am thinking that i need to invest in a Michelin man type coat in order to stay warm :ninja:


----------



## Helena928

flsurfergirl3 said:


> *purselover328* *platinum_girly* *DC-Cutie* & *Helena* you all look perfection!!!
> 
> i need some sexy winter gear for Vegas New Years!!!



Thanks girl!!! 



kcf68 said:


> Wow you look stunning in this picture.  Love the fur on you.  I don't know either if I could wear fur.  I love all your shoes girl!!!



Thank you!! I  could never wear real fur, so I opt for faux fur!


----------



## bridgetshops925

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9lbwDrb6bVQ/TPLrkFV-2bI/AAAAAAAAB8s/WZwBArQdcsE/s400/DSC01273.JPG






A cold day in DC! Brr!

Sweater: F21
Tunic:Express
Belt: J Crew
Leggings: Ann Taylor LOFT
Boots: Lucky Brand


----------



## platinum_girly

Helena928 said:


> Thank you!! I could never wear real fur, so I opt for faux fur!


 
Good for you


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> Thanks girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I could never wear real fur, so I opt for faux fur!


 
I meant I'd look like a furry mammoth or bear!  I don't think I could pull it off.   I thought about it but I wonder if this just a trend or could be worn for seasons to come.


----------



## purselover328

Me in Nordstrom Rack fitting room trying on this leopard cardi!










Gap Sweatshirt
Black Jeggings
Steven OTK boots


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ nice!  I hope you got the cardigan, i love the lace/leopard combo...


----------



## ilovefashion87

i love that leopard cardigan. what brand is it? **runs to nordys rack** lol

ETA: love you outfit by the way hehe, you making me want those boots i love thay gap sweat shirt. 





purselover328 said:


> Me in Nordstrom Rack fitting room trying on this leopard cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Sweatshirt
> Black Jeggings
> Steven OTK boots


----------



## aliwishesbear

P.Y.T. said:


> *@aliwishesbear *-I really like your last look! I wish I could pull off combat boots and a dress...



thanks PYT!


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ nice!  I hope you got the cardigan, i love the lace/leopard combo...



Thank you, yes I got it!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> i love that leopard cardigan. what brand is it? **runs to nordys rack** lol
> 
> ETA: love you outfit by the way hehe, you making me want those boots i love thay gap sweat shirt.



Thank you,I've been looking for a leopard cardi forever! The brand is called "Charlotte" never heard of it myself, but stumbled across it as I was leaving the store.


----------



## purselover328

My new Military Style Coat from H&M, I got 20% off with my iphone app coupon!


----------



## 1DaySoon

damn thats a nice coat Purselover328...too bad I'm on a shopping fast


----------



## chantal1922

Purselover That leopard cardi is too cute!


----------



## purselover328

1DaySoon said:


> damn thats a nice coat Purselover328...too bad I'm on a shopping fast



Thank you!


----------



## purselover328

chantal1922 said:


> Purselover That leopard cardi is too cute!



Thanks!


----------



## airborne

purselover328  loving the leopard


----------



## purselover328

airborne said:


> purselover328  loving the leopard



Thanks airborne!


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs baby Stam with CL Tuba boots


----------



## Berge

bridgetshops925 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9lbwDrb6bVQ/TPLrkFV-2bI/AAAAAAAAB8s/WZwBArQdcsE/s400/DSC01273.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cold day in DC! Brr!
> 
> Sweater: F21
> Tunic:Express
> Belt: J Crew
> Leggings: Ann Taylor LOFT
> Boots: Lucky Brand


 
Drooling! I would've never thought to put these together! And LUV the boots!!! Love all the creativity of those who post their outfits here. Makes me realize what a "vanilla" dresser i am. I need a stylist - or a team of stylists!


----------



## Berge

purselover328 said:


> Me in Nordstrom Rack fitting room trying on this leopard cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Sweatshirt
> Black Jeggings
> Steven OTK boots


 
Are these your Steve Madden Intyre boots?? Seriously LUV THEM!!!!!!!
Purselover - can you move to so-Cal and be my personal stylist? I cannot put an outfit together to save my life. You're so creative and your outfits - i just love them!!


----------



## purselover328

Berge said:


> Are these your Steve Madden Intyre boots?? Seriously LUV THEM!!!!!!!
> Purselover - can you move to so-Cal and be my personal stylist? I cannot put an outfit together to save my life. You're so creative and your outfits - i just love them!!


 Thank you so much, I appreciate your comments! Oh, yes those are my Intyre boots, I absolutley love them I wear them with everything.

P.S I would move to so-Cal in a heartbeat, its freezing where I live!


----------



## platinum_girly

purselover328 said:


> Me in Nordstrom Rack fitting room trying on this leopard cardi!


 
Love this, you look HOT! I seriously hope you bought that cardi, it really suits you


----------



## purselover328

platinum_girly said:


> Love this, you look HOT! I seriously hope you bought that cardi, it really suits you


 Thanks platinum_girly, yep I did buy it!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Shearling leather aviator jacket


----------



## 1DaySoon

I loved the belt the most


----------



## cityoflight

me today ^_^


----------



## am2022

COL, so warm and cozy!


cityoflight said:


> me today ^_^


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Purselover That leopard cardi is too cute!


 
Chantal1922, I love your avatar!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

1DaySoon said:


> I loved the belt the most



Love the fun tights with that outfit ...and the burberry bag peeking out the background


----------



## CoachGirl12

purselover328 said:


> Me in Nordstrom Rack fitting room trying on this leopard cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Sweatshirt
> Black Jeggings
> Steven OTK boots


ooo, i'm lovin' that leopard cardigan, do you remember the brand name on it? i'm gonna have to take a little looksy to see if i can find that at my nordstrom rack!


----------



## 1DaySoon

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love the fun tights with that outfit ...and the burberry bag peeking out the background



Thanks a lot


----------



## DC-Cutie

*1DaySoon* - ummm, excuse me Missy - I need that belt in my life, where is it from if you don't mind sharing.  You look very nice!


----------



## purselover328

CoachGirl12 said:


> ooo, i'm lovin' that leopard cardigan, do you remember the brand name on it? i'm gonna have to take a little looksy to see if i can find that at my nordstrom rack!



Thank you, the brand is called Charlotte


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Berge

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Shearling leather aviator jacket


 
Gorgeous!!! and love the scarf! (are those heels comfy?)

...and who takes your pix? they look professional!


----------



## 1DaySoon

DC-Cutie said:


> *1DaySoon* - ummm, excuse me Missy - I need that belt in my life, where is it from if you don't mind sharing. You look very nice!


 

awwwww..... i must be getting better at taking these pics.....i got it from either tj maxx or marshalls


----------



## 1DaySoon

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love the fun tights with that outfit ...and the burberry bag peeking out the background


 

thanks so much...yes she's my almost last purchase for the year.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Yes, the heels are very comfy! They are Miu Miu.  My boyfriend takes my photos and is not a photographer by trade =) Thank you! 



Berge said:


> Gorgeous!!! and love the scarf! (are those heels comfy?)
> 
> ...and who takes your pix? they look professional!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

My first official contribution 
( sorry for the crappy camera and my messy teenager)

HM scarf
HM military top
Joes Jeans
Nine West Boots


----------



## cityoflight

amacasa said:


> COL, so warm and cozy!



Thank you ^-^


----------



## bridgetshops925

Dress: J Crew
Necklace: AmericasMart Atlanta Apparel Mart
Boots: Lucky Brand
Tights: Betsey Johnson
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## chantal1922

Well I am normally a lurker but I want to join the fun. You ladies have such great style.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this! I'm going to have to copy it love that necklas!





bridgetshops925 said:


> Dress: J Crew
> Necklace: AmericasMart Atlanta Apparel Mart
> Boots: Lucky Brand
> Tights: Betsey Johnson
> Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## ilovefashion87

Fierce honey fierce. 




QUOTE=chantal1922;17299638]Well I am normally a lurker but I want to join the fun. You ladies have such great style.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## HauteMama

chantal1922 said:


> Well I am normally a lurker but I want to join the fun. You ladies have such great style.


 
Love this outfit. You look great!


----------



## purselover328

chantal1922 said:


> Well I am normally a lurker but I want to join the fun. You ladies have such great style.


 You look really nice! I love the necklace and jacket


----------



## Sabine

platinum_girly said:


>



Girl, you need to tell me your secret. It's so cold and you have bare legs? I would die


----------



## platinum_girly

bridgetshops925 said:


> Dress: J Crew
> Necklace: AmericasMart Atlanta Apparel Mart
> Boots: Lucky Brand
> Tights: Betsey Johnson
> Watch: Michael Kors


 
You look fab babe, love the look from head to toe. TOTALLY something i would wear 



Sabine said:


> Girl, you need to tell me your secret. It's so cold and you have bare legs? I would die


 
Haha, i was totally freezing cold. Had a few glasses of mulled wine and all was right with the world


----------



## Gerry

LOL, did you know that Beyonce calls herself Sasha Fierce when she goes out on stage!!


----------



## chantal1922

HauteMama said:


> Love this outfit. You look great!





purselover328 said:


> You look really nice! I love the necklace and jacket


Thanks ladies!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather shorts, wrap blouse, lace up shoes


----------



## scarlet555

Your pictures are always perfect and you look elegant and fashionable.  



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather shorts, wrap blouse, lace up shoes


----------



## randr21

*Chantal *- Love how you accessorized it with a statement necklace.  Tres chic.


----------



## chantal1922

^^aww thanks!


----------



## IrisCole

Jeans + Sweater from Kohls; Cardigan = vintage; Coyote vest = vintage; boots = UGG


----------



## platinum_girly

I am not a fan of real fur but i love the whole outfit on you *IrisCole*


----------



## chantal1922

Cute Iris!


----------



## am2022

love everyone is looking warm and cozy
casual friday for me!


----------



## am2022

Portland is chilly but sun is shing so can't complain!
no work!

running around town doing chores:  drop off kids at aschool, bank, grocery, lunch out with baby boy and DH!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you so much Scarlet! That means a lot to me. xoxo



scarlet555 said:


> Your pictures are always perfect and you look elegant and fashionable.


----------



## chantal1922

Casual Friday


----------



## AEGIS

chantal1922 said:


> Well I am normally a lurker but I want to join the fun. You ladies have such great style.



crazy cute


----------



## AEGIS

IrisCole said:


> Jeans + Sweater from Kohls; Cardigan = vintage; Coyote vest = vintage; boots = UGG





oh i really like this. i think i will emulate this soon!


----------



## IrisCole

platinum_girly said:


> I am not a fan of real fur but i love the whole outfit on you *IrisCole*





chantal1922 said:


> Cute Iris!





AEGIS said:


> oh i really like this. i think i will emulate this soon!



Thank you


----------



## sharbear508

An outfit from a black tie benefit last week! I don't get the opportunity to do black tie very often, so I was rather excited about it.  Click to enlarge:







_Lauren by Ralph Lauren dress / Chanel croc flap / Gucci shoes / Club Monaco necklace_

Thanks ladies for your lovely comments on my past contributions to this thread!


----------



## kcf68

amacasa said:


> Portland is chilly but sun is shing so can't complain!
> no work!
> 
> running around town doing chores: drop off kids at aschool, bank, grocery, lunch out with baby boy and DH!


 
Amacasa: Love your boots!  Could you tell me the brand. Thank you...


----------



## Flip88

everyone looks fab - Iriscole - stunning


----------



## IrisCole

sharbear508 said:


> An outfit from a black tie benefit last week! I don't get the opportunity to do black tie very often, so I was rather excited about it.  Click to enlarge:
> 
> View attachment 1264507
> 
> 
> View attachment 1264508
> 
> 
> _Lauren by Ralph Lauren dress / Chanel croc flap / Gucci shoes / Club Monaco necklace_
> 
> Thanks ladies for your lovely comments on my past contributions to this thread!



Gorgeous from head to toe - you look absolutely stunning and I love that necklace!!


----------



## am2022

Kcf 68 sure!

Its fiorentini and baker eternity boots.

They are dependable.  got them at pedshoes.com when they had a 25% off sale 3 years ago.

Barneys should have them too but im not sure how much now.

Also shirise.com should have them.
good luck!
By the way check glass slipper - what's the perfect flat boot?  something thread as its informative also!  that way you will find out about 5050, shapers plus the eternity!



kcf68 said:


> Amacasa: Love your boots!  Could you tell me the brand. Thank you...


----------



## chantal1922

AEGIS said:


> crazy cute



thanks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Military Jacket


----------



## Helena928

You guys all look gorgeous! I love the cold weather looks a lot of you are sporting.
CrazyBeautifulU, that military jacket is amazing!!

Here I am living in my hat during Thanksgiving break b/c I was too lazy to do anything with my hair! 










_My fiance experimenting with a little photography_


----------



## Helena928

Warden, I love the picture in your signature. I have a mini schnauzer too!


----------



## kathywko

I love my A. Wang Natasha pumps =)


----------



## HauteMama

sharbear508: You look amazing! Fabulous dress and necklace combination!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking good ladies..
*sharbear508* - very elegant and chic!
*Helena* - as always you knock it out the park! your coat is TDF!!!
*kathywko* - nice....


----------



## pinkgoldfish

sharbear508 said:


> An outfit from a black tie benefit last week! I don't get the opportunity to do black tie very often, so I was rather excited about it.  Click to enlarge:
> 
> View attachment 1264507
> 
> 
> View attachment 1264508
> 
> 
> _Lauren by Ralph Lauren dress / Chanel croc flap / Gucci shoes / Club Monaco necklace_
> 
> Thanks ladies for your lovely comments on my past contributions to this thread!


The comnination with that necklace is very nice!


----------



## sweetfacespout

kathywko said:


> I love my A. Wang Natasha pumps =)


I love your outfit, so pretty  Could you maybe share where you got your beautiful dress?


----------



## Helena928

DC Cutie, thank you!!!
Yesterdays shopping outfit wearing my new ASOS exaggerated shoulder leather jacket..


----------



## kathywko

sweetfacespout said:


> I love your outfit, so pretty  Could you maybe share where you got your beautiful dress?



Thank you!!  I got it from a Gilt sale. Its by Young, Fabulous and Broke.
The cardigan is from Forever 21 and the belt is J. Crew.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Etsy Vest from Vera at Deep in Vogue, long silk skirt, leopard print pony hair ankle boots


----------



## agalarowicz

sharbear508 said:


> An outfit from a black tie benefit last week! I don't get the opportunity to do black tie very often, so I was rather excited about it.  Click to enlarge:
> 
> View attachment 1264507
> 
> 
> View attachment 1264508
> 
> 
> _Lauren by Ralph Lauren dress / Chanel croc flap / Gucci shoes / Club Monaco necklace_
> 
> Thanks ladies for your lovely comments on my past contributions to this thread!



this looks amazing.  perfectly put together!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

One of my outfits from last week that I wore to work... not as exciting as most of you girls, but thought I'd share anyways... 

Gray Sweater - Nordstroms
Lace Tank - Express
Jeans - Express
Coach Bracelet
Express Necklace
JS Black Pumps


----------



## kcf68

^Very cute and comfortable.  I like it and I would wear that!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kcf68 said:


> ^Very cute and comfortable.  I like it and I would wear that!!


Thanks hun! I'm actually goin to Express again today and gettin' some more sweaters and sequin tanks... super addicted to that store! LOL


----------



## kelbell35

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Etsy Vest from Vera at Deep in Vogue, long silk skirt, leopard print pony hair ankle boots



I love this, CrazyBeautifulU... you look great!  That vest is gorgeous; I love Vera's Etsy shop - I have a skirt from her that I absolutely adore!


----------



## mpsharrow

Great thread!  Subscribing!


----------



## la_Monita

haven't been here in a while, nice to see so many nice outfits again!


here's everything I layered on top of each other to bear the cold these days....






from l to r: Bershka top, vintage longsleeve, Pimkie black dress, sinéquanone floral dress, JBC leather jacket, scarfs from local market


----------



## yvr_honey

la_Monita said:


> haven't been here in a while, nice to see so many nice outfits again!
> 
> 
> here's everything I layered on top of each other to bear the cold these days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from l to r: Bershka top, vintage longsleeve, Pimkie black dress, sinéquanone floral dress, JBC leather jacket, scarfs from local market



_la_Monita_, you look great! love the blog, very inspiring!


----------



## la_Monita

yvr_honey said:


> _la_Monita_, you look great! love the blog, very inspiring!



Thank you, always nice to hear that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yvr_honey said:


> _la_Monita_, you look great! love the blog, very inspiring!



I agree.  She's beautiful and knows how to work with the curves and lady lumps God gave her.


----------



## ShoeLover

Wearing my new favorite bag this weekend, the Alexander Wang Daria


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have always loved this thread but been a bit shy to show my Outfits... Well Shy is not a good discription of me so here goes..

DressBarn Winter dress
Nine West Suede Boots
Bernardo Leather jacket from Nordstrom
GUCCI Tribeca UNICEF Tattoo Python Messenger Bag


----------



## plain jane doe

*la_Monita*, VERY jealous of your curves!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ so is it warm or cold where you are?


----------



## platinum_girly

Haha does it matter?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Kel! I love Vera's creations.  I own almost all of her pieces from Etsy. xo



kelbell35 said:


> I love this, CrazyBeautifulU... you look great!  That vest is gorgeous; I love Vera's Etsy shop - I have a skirt from her that I absolutely adore!


----------



## KristyDarling

COACH ADDICT -- love how you layered that awesome asymmetric hem dress with a leather jacket. Very cool! 

Platinum_girly -- fun and fabulous as usual! 

Crazybeautiful U -- your shots always look like they belong in a magazine! 

La Monita: one word.....HOT!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> Platinum_girly -- fun and fabulous as usual!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## scarlet555

platinum_girly said:


>


 

Nice arms PlatinumG!  Loving the outfits...


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ I thought the same thing. If I had arms like hers, I'd wear tank tops all the time! (alas, I always hide my wobblies inside cardigans, even in the dead of summer!)


----------



## platinum_girly

Thanks girls. I usually try to cover my arms and back up as ALAS i am a very freckly girl.... I have them over my nose too, at least i have foundation for that problem


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Be proud of your freckles!!! I am a fair-skinned freckle-faced girl, too, and I tell myself it's cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

When i was younger my mum always pulled out the line "Just consider yourself special, you have been kissed by the sun"
It wasn't until i got older that i realised that my freckles are year round, so nothing to do with the sun 
But you are right, we should WERK it


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## flsurfergirl3

chantal1922 said:


>



fabulous! i've yet to pull off the caridgan with belt. i need to be more creative. love you avatar!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks!


----------



## kathywko

Went to a birthday dinner tonight. SO full!


----------



## ennerad

grrrrrr...
quean


----------



## cbrooke

Platinum_girly : you look so adorable! Great pics


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Kristy! I will let my boyfriend know. xoxo



KristyDarling said:


> COACH ADDICT -- love how you layered that awesome asymmetric hem dress with a leather jacket. Very cool!
> 
> Platinum_girly -- fun and fabulous as usual!
> 
> Crazybeautiful U -- your shots always look like they belong in a magazine!
> 
> La Monita: one word.....HOT!!!


----------



## sara09

*platinum_girly*, cute outfit and you look very pretty!


----------



## platinum_girly

cbrooke said:


> Platinum_girly : you look so adorable! Great pics


 


sara09 said:


> *platinum_girly*, cute outfit and you look very pretty!


 
Thankyou girlies


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Todays look -

Dress - Filene's Basement
Tights - Nodstrom
Boots -  Nine West Purchased at Filene's Basement


----------



## cityoflight

kookai jacket and mulberry bag


----------



## jellybelly8

^ I LOVE your jacket! May I ask where you bought it or where I can find it? Thanks!


----------



## cityoflight

jellybelly8 : Thank you 

i bout my jacket from Kookai boutique here in paris ^_^


----------



## am2022

love the mulberry!


----------



## jellybelly8

Thanks cityoflight! I'm on a search now. 

I always like your outfits. So stylish!


----------



## cityoflight

amacasa : Thank you 

jellybelly8 : Thank you! you are so sweet ^_^


----------



## fold

This is my most recent outfit I took a picture of. Wore it on a night out on Wednesday and I am so in love with the boots. This is my first post here!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*COACH ADDICT* - very nice..
*cityoflight *- love your outfit.  You can send the Mulberry my way, please 
*fold* - hot momma!  you look perfect!


----------



## Helena928

kathywko, love the simplicity of the outfit! Still so chic!
City of Flight, LOVE that jacket!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928

Holiday drinks with my girlfriend! Getting a lot of use out of my faux fur collar!


----------



## purselover328

Very Nice Helena, I need that faux fur collar!


----------



## platinum_girly

fold said:


> This is my most recent outfit I took a picture of. Wore it on a night out on Wednesday and I am so in love with the boots. This is my first post here!


 
Hey fellow Brit 

I LOVE that skirt and top xoxo


----------



## kcf68

Helena,
Love that coral jacket!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## dyyong

cityoflight said:


> kookai jacket and mulberry bag


 
Love both, Kookai Jacket & Mulberry Alexa


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


>


I love the pop of color!


----------



## purselover328

DC-Cutie said:


>



Very cute outfit DC-Cutie I love that scarf is it H&M


----------



## HauteMama

Helena: I love the fur collar and I LOVE the shoes in your last post! What a beautiful color!


----------



## cityoflight

*DC-Cutie  , Helena928   ,dyyong*...Thank you ^_^


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

80s-ish dress, slashed knit cardigan, alaia hiking boots


----------



## sweetfacespout

Brasilian_Babe said:


>


So cute and girly, love the pink shoes


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I agree!
*Helena*-looking great as always!
*DCcutie*-lovely!
*Crazy*-I always tell you this but you have the best shoes!


----------



## am2022

dc cutie - love the boots!
helena - looking holiday chic!
crazy - love the alaia!


----------



## specTaTor

beautiful outfits!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you ShoeLover! xoxo



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I agree!
> *Helena*-looking great as always!
> *DCcutie*-lovely!
> *Crazy*-I always tell you this but you have the best shoes!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you amacasa! I love Alaia shoes =) xoxo



amacasa said:


> dc cutie - love the boots!
> helena - looking holiday chic!
> crazy - love the alaia!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I wore this outfit to one of my company's xmas parties yesterday


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore this outfit to one of my company's xmas parties yesterday



Lovin the deep colors, you look amazing!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

cityoflight said:


> kookai jacket and mulberry bag


Love the outfit, I'm looking for a coat like that!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore this outfit to one of my company's xmas parties yesterday




Love the outfit and the colors!


----------



## 1DaySoon

DC Cutie....love the boots but I was also admiring the lighting and the bedrrom in the background...i like what i can see...you're giving me ideas.

BrasilianBabe.....I miss seeing your posts here but i  love your blog...i pray that when i'm a mom i look this good


----------



## christymarie340

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore this outfit to one of my company's xmas parties yesterday


 
wow BB, you look amazing!!!! love your necklace too


----------



## kdo

Lookin' fabulous, ladies!!


----------



## cbrooke

GORGEOUS dress!!!


----------



## la_Monita

Super hot dress brasilian babe!
I would have worn another necklache, but you look fab all over !


----------



## P.Y.T.

I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!

~Baby gap leopard cardigan
~Baby gap jeans
~UGG boots


----------



## P.Y.T.

Everyone is looking SUPER fab!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

P.Y.T. your goddaughter looks so precious and stylish!


----------



## kleo86

everyone is looking amazing!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~Baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~Baby gap jeans
> ~UGG boots


 

OMGosh she has to be the cutest little girl EVER (at the top with my little girl of course, tee hee) 

I love the way her hair is styled, sooooo sweet


----------



## KristyDarling

P.Y.T -- thank you for making my day with those adorable pics of your god-daughter!!! She is seriously DELECTABLE!!!! (and so very stylish!!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*PYT:* OMG, look at that little cutie pie!  I just want to hug and kiss her!!!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T Aww what a cutie pie!  I love that she is officially posted the TPF "outfit of the day thread" ..How old is she?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

scalloped shorts


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> P.Y.T Aww what a cutie pie! I love that she is officially posted the TPF "outfit of the day thread" ..How old is she?


 You know I had to make it official!


Hey hun, thank you! She is 1 year & 5 months...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Phenomenon
platinum_girly
KristyDarling
Dukeprincess
luvsagreatdeal

Thank you...

Sidenote: I need to start posting again but I have alot going on right now...
Maybe in the next week or two.


----------



## razorkiss58

Helena928 said:


> DC Cutie, thank you!!!
> Yesterdays shopping outfit wearing my new ASOS exaggerated shoulder leather jacket..


What nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## Helena928

*Kcf, ShoeLover, DC Cutie, HauteMama*, THANK YOU!!! 

PYT, oh my goodness, I am dying over her cardi with the uggs! She is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## .jourdyn.

P.Y.T. said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~Baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~Baby gap jeans
> ~UGG boots




She is super adorable.

*Helena*: Love the jacket and your hat is super cute.


----------



## Helena928

razorkiss58 said:


> What nail polish are you wearing?



It's this bright blue color from H&M! The only one they have.

Jourdyn, thank you!


----------



## ilovefashion87

It was 85 degrees today! Wore my favorite sandals by Joan and David fernanda. They are super comfy!


----------



## Luv n bags

P.Y.T. said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~Baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~Baby gap jeans
> ~UGG boots


 
This is a cute little girl!


----------



## Berge

p.y.t. said:


> i just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~baby gap jeans
> ~ugg boots


 
HOW. CUTE. IS. SHE!?!?!!!! absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> It was 85 degrees today! Wore my favorite sandals by Joan and David fernanda. They are super comfy!


 HAWT shoes...You look great!


----------



## P.Y.T.

jourdyn
Helena928
tigertrixie
Berge

Thank you to all of you...


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you

QUOTE=P.Y.T.;17407188]HAWT shoes...You look great![/QUOTE]


----------



## bagladyseattle




----------



## purselover328

P.Y.T. said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~Baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~Baby gap jeans
> ~UGG boots


 She is adorable! I love her little outfit!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> It was 85 degrees today! Wore my favorite sandals by Joan and David fernanda. They are super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You look super cute! Those shoes are something serious girl!


----------



## beachy10

very cute!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you Purse and beachy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


>


 

Very nice! I love the boots


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my goddaughter in her little ensemble!
> 
> ~Baby gap leopard cardigan
> ~Baby gap jeans
> ~UGG boots


 

OMG too cute I just love this cardi


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Aztec cardigan + Cut out dress


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks great as usual!!!
Helena - great outfit
ilovefashion - love the whole ensemble...especially love your shoes. Don't you just love SOcal weather? Today is a bit chilly though.
PYT - your goddaughter is stylin and kayute .
DC - love your boots


----------



## purse collector

Moi...
zara top, skirt, shoes and ysl ring




J crew shirt, zara shorts, camilla skovgaard shoes, noir spike bracelet


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you, and i do love the weather




purse collector said:


> Everyone looks great as usual!!!
> Helena - great outfit
> ilovefashion - love the whole ensemble...especially love your shoes. Don't you just love SOcal weather? Today is a bit chilly though.
> PYT - your goddaughter is stylin and kayute .
> DC - love your boots


----------



## ilovefashion87

i love both outfits 




purse collector said:


> Moi...
> zara top, skirt, shoes and ysl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J crew shirt, zara shorts, camilla skovgaard shoes, noir spike bracelet


----------



## jingga18

Helena928 said:


>


 

Absolutely love your style!


----------



## cityoflight

me today...


----------



## airborne

the sandals!!


purselover328 said:


> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 85 degrees today! Wore my favorite sandals by Joan and David fernanda. They are super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You look super cute! Those shoes are something serious girl!
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cropped sweater


----------



## AEGIS

cool ring cityoflights!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



airborne said:


> the sandals!!


----------



## sara09

*pursecollector*, love your outfits, especially the striped shirt with the black skirt!


----------



## ByeKitty

cityoflight said:


> me today...


I love this!


----------



## ByeKitty

purse collector said:


> Moi...
> zara top, skirt, shoes and ysl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J crew shirt, zara shorts, camilla skovgaard shoes, noir spike bracelet


That's the YSL ring I'm lusting after... Is yours in silver? I'd buy one in gold (if only I had the money...poor student) because that'd suit my style a little better!
Love this look aswell


----------



## purse collector

Ilovefashion and Sara - thanks
Byekitty - thanks...yes my ring is black and silver, I also have it in gold and coral.  You should definitely get one...it's such a statement piece that you'll only need this one piece to tie your outfit together.  I get so many compliments on my ring.


----------



## ..Ana..

Fold - love your outfit, you look very pretty!


----------



## Helena928

jingga18 said:


> Absolutely love your style!


 
Thank you jingga!!

Purse Collector, always looking so great! Love all of your outfits!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## .jourdyn.

*Helena*: very cute. 
*bagladyseattle*: like the dress.
*purse collector*: I really like your second outfit.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Helena, love your sweater dress! 

suede skirt


----------



## Helena928

CrazyBeaugtifulU, Jourdyn, Thank you!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beautiful outfit, *Helena*.  You always look like you have fun playing in your closet, you also have a great eye for accessories~


----------



## aliwishesbear

ive really been loving fur lately!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great outfits everyone 

here's my latest one


----------



## Marlina

PERFECT !


----------



## ..Ana..

Brasilian_Babe - Great outfit! Very classy! I usually don't like red, but here it's perfectly blended with white and black! Beautiful Chanel!


----------



## Marlina

This was taken a week ago during my trip to Kuala Lumpur M'sia.
Just some casual outfits for a walkabout in town 
Sorry for the hugh pics , can't seem to resize em ! 







Shopping for a new bag at KLCC


----------



## Marlina




----------



## Marlina

Another casual outfit..


----------



## shesnochill

Christmas shopping & TRON Legacy midnight showing


----------



## shesnochill

Doing some more Christmas shopping..


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Annaversary ..love your scarf collection.  Think Im going to break down and get a "snood"


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Annaversary ..love your scarf collection.  Think Im going to break down and get a "snood"



Hehe, thanks *luvsagreatdeal*! I think I may have to do a scarf collection video soon, seriously, I have SO MUCH and it'd be nice to share/give away.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Denim Shirt


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## chantal1922

I love those earrings ^^


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou babe, they are by Freedom @ Topshop


----------



## airborne

cute clogs!


annaversary said:


> Doing some more Christmas shopping..


----------



## eggpudding

Hubba hubba, *platinum_girly*


----------



## voodoo_mary

karen millen dress
vintage bag, seychelles shoes


----------



## More More More

Missoni bolero
Arianne cami
D&G skirt
Chanel shoes
Hermes Birkin 30cm Epsom leather


----------



## la_Monita

wow Voodoo Mary you look amazing! super nice dress!

me in my Monki coat:


----------



## Elina0408

Fabulous pics everyone!! Great inspiration!!


----------



## kcf68

voodoo_mary said:


> karen millen dress
> vintage bag, seychelles shoes


 
Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## ..Ana..

voodoo_mary  Great outfit! Beautiful dress!

More More More  Love your outfit!

la_Monita  Love the coat!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pretty dress vodoo!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love the leather jacket and the sequin bag!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou dear


----------



## Brasilian_Babe




----------



## Helena928

hey guys! hope everyone had a great weekend!
Some pics taken over the weekend 

Going to a holiday party here:


----------



## Helena928

breakfast with friends


----------



## choozen1ne

love that coat ! ^


----------



## AEGIS

Helena928 said:


> hey guys! hope everyone had a great weekend!
> Some pics taken over the weekend
> 
> Going to a holiday party here:




i started following your blog!


----------



## littlenakedange

the pic so small, n hard to c...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


>



awesome! a Vanessa Hudgens look!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Platinum_girly -- did you cut bangs? Gorgeous!!! 

Helena -- stunning as usual. Who makes the fedora?

Brasilian_Babe -- that dress is HOT! 

Littlenakedange -- I love your slouchy sweater!


----------



## Weirdlo23

Here's my weekend outfit and first time posting here..


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> awesome! a Vanessa Hudgens look!!


 
Haha you are right 



KristyDarling said:


> Platinum_girly -- did you cut bangs? Gorgeous!!!


 
Thankyou darling, i love how you americans say "bangs" it is so cute


----------



## kcf68

Brasilian_Babe said:


>


 
Pretty dress and shoes..


----------



## kcf68

Weirdlo23 said:


> Here's my weekend outfit and first time posting here..


 
Cute and Welcome!!!


----------



## ..Ana..

Helena928 - Love the party look! Amazing skirt, beautiful Chanel!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Helena928 said:


> hey guys! hope everyone had a great weekend!
> Some pics taken over the weekend
> 
> Going to a holiday party here:


 

love this look especially those shoes!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


>


 
Love Love your leather jacket...you look great. You have gorgeous thick hair!


----------



## quynh_1206

Helena928 said:


> breakfast with friends


 
Love it. So stylish!


----------



## purse collector

Helena - nice outfits...love both of them.  Very stylish .
Brazilian - wowza
Platinum - cute...love the bangs


----------



## purse collector

My outfits...been rainy here in LA.  It's been raining for days now so it's super hard to look cute and without looking like a wet dog .
BR sweater, VS top, random scarf, zara leggings, toms black glitter, bcbg knuckle ring, noir bracelet








2nd outfit - EJ jacket, lisli sweater dress, nordstrom belt, zara leggings, sw 5050 boots, chanel watch


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> Love Love your leather jacket...you look great. You have gorgeous thick hair!


 
Awww thankyou. If that is you in your avatar pic then you have super gorgeous hair yourself missy 



purse collector said:


> Platinum - cute...love the bangs


 
Thankyou dear 



purse collector said:


> random scarf


 
WHY does this have to be a "random" scarf. I really like it and darn it if i won't b able to hunt it down now 
LOVE it!


----------



## hermesfanno1

platinum_girly said:


>



i like your ear rings!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesfanno1 said:


> i like your ear rings!!!!


 
Thankyou dear


----------



## aliwishesbear

everyone looks great!

here's a recent outfit going out to get sushi w/ a friend


----------



## More More More

My fav Baby Dior skirt
LAMB tee
Dior denim clogs
L.V Miroir Silver speedy 30


----------



## misspinkles

purse collector said:


> My outfits...been rainy here in LA.  It's been raining for days now so it's super hard to look cute and without looking like a wet dog .
> BR sweater, VS top, random scarf, zara leggings, toms black glitter, bcbg knuckle ring, noir bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd outfit - EJ jacket, lisli sweater dress, nordstrom belt, zara leggings, sw 5050 boots, chanel watch



Love your jacket!


----------



## purse collector

Thanks missprinkles


----------



## -Annette-

Today:


----------



## la miss

aliwishesbear said:


> everyone looks great!
> 
> here's a recent outfit going out to get sushi w/ a friend



Wow, you look fantastic! I would never have the courage to pull off something this daring.


----------



## littlenakedange

Winter Kate Jasmine silk cardi,
Lanvin x H&M sunnie
JET jeans
House of harlow necklace
Forever 21 bag
Jeffrey campbell bootie


----------



## French75

New Fendi Dress (would look better on a tanned skin)
Repetto shoes

Sorry for the bad lighting


----------



## hermesugo

Oh WOW!! Lucky you! looks great!



French75 said:


> New Fendi Dress (would look better on a tanned skin)
> Repetto shoes
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting


----------



## ..Ana..

French75 - Nice and simple! Beautiful dress!


----------



## satinchic20

French75 said:


> New Fendi Dress (would look better on a tanned skin)
> Repetto shoes
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting



wooow!! Great! Wear it with joy and love. Looking fabulous.


----------



## fshnonmymind

*French75*, that dress looks fabulous on you!! Very lucky item to score.

*Annette*, are you wearing my skirt!!?? Lol. Is that the DvF leather bolo skirt? I've been eyeing it forever and so would love to get it.


----------



## -Annette-

fshnonmymind said:


> *Annette*, are you wearing my skirt!!?? Lol. Is that the DvF leather bolo skirt? I've been eyeing it forever and so would love to get it.



Yes, ma'am. Its one of my favorite pieces ever!


----------



## Necromancer

*French*, I really like that dress on you.


----------



## French75

Thank you very much *Necromancer, Fshnonmymind, Satinchic20, Ana & Hermesugo *!! I'm glad you like it. I had trouble finding the right shoes (and I'm still not sure )


----------



## DC-Cutie

*French *-  :urock: . The whole look is perfect!
*littlenakedange* - very nice


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Retro look


----------



## la_Monita

turtleneck WE - pants Denim &CO - boots no brand - coat MONKI


----------



## initialed




----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today











DS


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^LOVE your outfit!!! And your DS is adorable!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you


----------



## gnatty8

Here's my outfit of the day, head cropped to protect the innocent, do your worst ladies,












Wednesday,






:ban:


----------



## hermesugo

You look great!! I love your first outfit, the jacket is so cool! I want something similar! 



gnatty8 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day, head cropped to protect the innocent, do your worst ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ban:


----------



## hermesugo

Ooppss forgot to add, I love your shoes!


----------



## Joke

French75 said:


> New Fendi Dress (would look better on a tanned skin)
> Repetto shoes
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting



I'm in love with this dress and you wear it so well . (I'm sure it would look like a potato sack on me ...) Congrats!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

*ilovefashion87* you always look so fab. Seriously you are one of my fave posters in this thread (along with P.Y.T of course)


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kcf68

gnatty8 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day, head cropped to protect the innocent, do your worst ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ban:


 2nd Outfit is very nice!  Looks good on you..


----------



## kcf68

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS


 Love your outfit, could you tell us where you got the scarf??? DS looks wonderful too..


----------



## Helena928

KristyDarling said:


> Platinum_girly -- did you cut bangs? Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Helena -- stunning as usual. Who makes the fedora?
> 
> Brasilian_Babe -- that dress is HOT!
> 
> Littlenakedange -- I love your slouchy sweater!




Thanks Kristy!  
I actually got it from Lord and Taylor but it doesn't have a brand name inside!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys!!! 



AEGIS said:


> i started following your blog!


Yay, so happy!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## ilovefashion87

Awwww thank you




platinum_girly said:


> *ilovefashion87* you always look so fab. Seriously you are one of my fave posters in this thread (along with P.Y.T of course)


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, the scarf is from
Express




kcf68 said:


> Love your outfit, could you tell us where you got the scarf??? DS looks wonderful too..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Motorcycle Jacket


----------



## gnatty8

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Motorcycle Jacket



Consider more comfortable shoes for that motorcycle, those look like they'd have a hard time staying on the footpegs..


----------



## chloe_chanel

gnatty8 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day, head cropped to protect the innocent, do your worst ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ban:



I love your blazer from the first outfit. And I like the overall look from the second outfit.


----------



## gnatty8

chloe_chanel said:


> I love your blazer from the first outfit. And I like the overall look from the second outfit.



Thanks..  I won't cr*p up your thread with more fit pics, just passing through from SF in the infamous Hermes thread..


----------



## Marlina

platinum_girly said:


> *Ohhh...you cut your bangs ? You looked great !!  *


----------



## Marlina

purse collector said:


> My outfits...been rainy here in LA. It's been raining for days now so it's super hard to look cute and without looking like a wet dog .
> BR sweater, VS top, random scarf, zara leggings, toms black glitter, bcbg knuckle ring, noir bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd outfit - EJ jacket, lisli sweater dress, nordstrom belt, zara leggings, sw 5050 boots, chanel watch
> 
> *I love this ...I hav a similiar top too !!*


----------



## Marlina

Catching up with at good friend from the Philipines


----------



## Marlina

*Doing a lil shopping @ Orchard Rd Singapore*


----------



## HauteMama

Marlina: Love your belt and your hair is SO shiny! You look great!


----------



## Marlina

*Taken a week ago*


----------



## MissCheetah

Marlina i like your style sooo much


----------



## Marlina

Thks *MissCheetah & HauteMama*
I use Virgin Coconut oil for my hair ! It works wonders !!

Found this old pix, Taken about a year ago


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Church tonight


----------



## gnatty8

Last one, I promise.  Merry Christmas everybody,


----------



## la_Monita

christmass outfit, dress from h&m


----------



## MamZelle

la_Monita, you look so beautiful 

My Xmas outfit :


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Gnatty* - welcome and please post away.  Nice outfits and colorful commentary!
*Helena* - too cute!
*Marlina* - love your style
*MamZelle* - beautiful holiday outfit
*la_Monita* - stunning pictures
*flsurfergirl3* - I need you to send me that jacket, ASAP.  Beautiful as always


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kcf68

^This is a pretty outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou very much. Merry Christmas BTW :santawave:


----------



## shoes4me

great boots platinum-girly! and your bangs look really good in combo with the ponytail! actually I like this whole outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou doll, you are so sweet and kind


----------



## lovebeibei

took a pic a couple days ago..=)


----------



## ShoeLover

Wearing a blanket today! lol! Merry X-mas ladies!


----------



## -Annette-

^^Brilliant! Love it


----------



## gnatty8

DC-Cutie said:


> *Gnatty* - welcome and please post away.  Nice outfits and colorful commentary!



Thanks.  While I probably won't post away, I may avail myself of the opportunity to crosspost a fit from time to time.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

ASOS tights


----------



## Marlina

All you guys look AMAZING !! Happy Holidays !! 

*Here's me yesterday @ a B'day chalet*





*Taken today , a few hrs ago...*


----------



## Helena928

shoelover, love that look! Beautiful!
Marlina, love that skirt!
CrazyBeautifulU, love those tights! I have them also and they're such show stoppers!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## stefeilnately

^^^WOw... Helena, love this outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

Merry Christmas everyone! 

One recent outfit


----------



## Marlina

*platinum_girly* : Love your new hair and outfit esp the boots.
*lovebeibei *: I really like your top !
*Helena928 *: Effortless chic !! I LOVE IT ! And the SHOES !!!!
*stefeilnately* : The color really suits you very well.


----------



## Marlina

I've been out alot this week , here's me this afternoon.
Out looking for a bargain...lolz


----------



## platinum_girly

Marlina said:


> *platinum_girly* : Love your new hair and outfit esp the boots.


 
Thankyou darling


----------



## ..Ana..

Flsurfergirl3  Love your style! So beautiful! Great colors, amazing jacket!
MamZelle  Great outfit! Classy! Beautiful Chanel!
Lovebeibei  Nice and simple! Cute dress!
Stefeilnately  Beautiful!
Marlina  Great black outfit! Love the Prada bag!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*J Crew coat & skirt 
Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots*





*J Crew skirt, turtleneck & scarf
Louboutin BiBi* 





please excuse the background, it's my spare bedroom getting converted into a walk-in closet!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Helena! I am loving the button down underneath the sweater.



Helena928 said:


> shoelover, love that look! Beautiful!
> Marlina, love that skirt!
> CrazyBeautifulU, love those tights! I have them also and they're such show stoppers!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cute look! Hope you found a bargain! x



Marlina said:


> I've been out alot this week , here's me this afternoon.
> Out looking for a bargain...lolz


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Your scarf is beautiful and I like your hair styled this way.  The gold hoops are fabulous! x



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Great sweater dress!



lovebeibei said:


> took a pic a couple days ago..=)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Wow, love this! It looks fabulous with your hair! x



ShoeLover said:


> Wearing a blanket today! lol! Merry X-mas ladies!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I love the color of that dress on you! x



stefeilnately said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> One recent outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

stripe dress + denim shearling jacket


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Your scarf is beautiful and I like your hair styled this way. The gold hoops are fabulous! x


 
Thanks girl, i love your shoes in your latest pics


----------



## Clintonf

My first wardrobe post.  I'm not sure whether I'll put any more up (as I hate having my picture taken), but I wanted to show that I'm serious about this forum.

Notice, no bag.  Sorry.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/Pic1-1.jpg

Clint


----------



## pursehilig

nice outfits  keep on posting


----------



## aliwishesbear

crazybeautiful love the suspender heart tights!  i have them too but in the pink color


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Platinum! 




platinum_girly said:


> Thanks girl, i love your shoes in your latest pics


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Ali! I love your shearling booties. x




aliwishesbear said:


> crazybeautiful love the suspender heart tights!  i have them too but in the pink color


----------



## littlenakedange

xmas outfit 












Lanvin x H&M coat
Lanvin x H&M tee
Jeffrey campbell bootie
Wilster shorts


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fabulous tights and I adore the fur coat! x



littlenakedange said:


> xmas outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin x H&M coat
> Lanvin x H&M tee
> Jeffrey campbell bootie
> Wilster shorts


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Clint, love the pop of yellow the scarf adds.  Very chic look! x



*******f said:


> My first wardrobe post.  I'm not sure whether I'll put any more up (as I hate having my picture taken), but I wanted to show that I'm serious about this forum.
> 
> Notice, no bag.  Sorry.
> 
> http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/Pic1-1.jpg
> 
> Clint


----------



## sara09

*DC-Cutie*, love your J Crew skirt! Too bad they don't ship to Europe..


----------



## Annabear

I am the biggest bargain shopper 
Everything im wearing, apart from bag and accessories is a total $50AUD
Balenciaga bag
YSL ring
Mimco mesh bracelet
Roxy oversized watch
House of Harlow Sunburst necklace which I shortened (can hardly see it here)
Zu flats


----------



## DC-Cutie

sara09 said:


> *DC-Cutie*, love your J Crew skirt! Too bad they don't ship to Europe..



thank you   You can shop J. Crew via UK Net a Porter


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys!

Annabear, love the vest and the bag!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Anette*-thanks!
*Helena*-I can't believe you look this beautiful in jeans and a sweater! Also, your shoes are amazing!
*crazy*-I love those jill sander shoes so much!
*DCcutie*-I love those bibis!!! They're amazing!!!
*ali*-cool outfit! Love the vest!
*little*-lovely! Very rock and roll and girly at the same time!
*ana*-cute! Love your balenciaga!
*platinum*-you're totally right! lol!


----------



## platinum_girly

ShoeLover said:


> *platinum*-you're totally right! lol!


 
Haha i was confused for a second and then i was like MY TEE!


----------



## quynh_1206

Marlina said:


> I've been out alot this week , here's me this afternoon.
> Out looking for a bargain...lolz


 
Super cute, from head to toes!


Platinum~ love your outfit, so simple yet so sexy.


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> Platinum~ love your outfit, so simple yet so sexy.


 
Thankyou, you are so super sweet


----------



## stefeilnately

Marlina said:


> I've been out alot this week , here's me this afternoon.
> Out looking for a bargain...lolz


 

Love the outfit!!

Thanks crazybeautiful


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Platinum - Your outfits are always so hot!!


----------



## littlenakedange

thanx 
that faux fur coat i just got from H&M, i love it




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fabulous tights and I adore the fur coat! x


----------



## airborne

love the JC Denmarks!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

as usual!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

i luv sequins patterns - cute sequins tee!


*Taken today , a few hrs ago...*





[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonkamama

stefeilnately said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> One recent outfit


*Love your outfit and you shoes and your Balenciaga clutch!!!   *


----------



## tonkamama

*My recent outfit ~

Dress: Robert Rodriguez
Clutch: Balenciaga
Boots: Celine (vintage)*


----------



## tonkamama

*two outfits taken recently .....

Military style jacket: McGinn
Clutch: Louis Vuitton
OKB: Pura Lopez
*













*Dress: Alexandra Wang*


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Love the scarf.

Cat


----------



## ..Ana..

Tonkamama - Beautiful! Love your style!


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Platinum - Your outfits are always so hot!!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## aliwishesbear

airborne said:


> love the JC Denmarks!


[/QUOTE]

Thanks airborne and crazybeautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

Brasilian_Babe said:


>


 I love the dress.  Custom made for you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Platinum! They are Jil Sander.



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> stripe dress + denim shearling jacket


----------



## aliwishesbear

went to a wedding recently and finally got to break out the bebe dress ive had for a year....i totally fell in love w/ the ruffly neckline!


----------



## cityoflight

see by chloe leather jacket
uniqlo jeans
wooga boots
balenciaga bag


----------



## ..Ana..

Aliwishesbear - You look amazing! Love the ruffles!


----------



## platinum_girly

aliwishesbear said:


> went to a wedding recently and finally got to break out the bebe dress ive had for a year....i totally fell in love w/ the ruffly neckline!


 
LOVE this dress, you look gorgeous


----------



## Helena928

Aliwishesbear, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ELLE825

you look AMAZING ! Loving the dress 


aliwishesbear said:


> went to a wedding recently and finally got to break out the bebe dress ive had for a year....i totally fell in love w/ the ruffly neckline!


----------



## Marlina

*Aliwishesbear* - The color looks amazing on you ! Love the ruffled collar 
*Helena *- Love the jeans & tights look !!


----------



## tonkamama

*xoxoCat & ..Ana.. ~ Thank you very much!!  *


----------



## Szeph el Raton

*******f said:


> My first wardrobe post.  I'm not sure whether I'll put any more up (as I hate having my picture taken), but I wanted to show that I'm serious about this forum.
> 
> Notice, no bag.  Sorry.
> 
> Clint


I see, just like SF but without people yelling one down for too much break in the pants.


----------



## aliwishesbear

thanks for all the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You girls and guys are workin' it!!!

*Tonka *- fabulous! I love the look with the military jacket - is that a wrap shirt/sweater you have underneath? love it!
*aliwishesbear *- the ruffles look so cute on you. nice dress.
*Helena* - you find the best accessories to spice up your looks and that vest 
*cityoflight* - nice!
*Clifton *- come on, continue to post.  We don't bite


----------



## GossipGirlxox




----------



## Marlina

_Happy New Year everyone !!_


----------



## aliwishesbear

wore this to a birthday...the stole is surprisingly warm!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Great looks on this page! 
Loving the dress *Ali*!


----------



## quynh_1206

aliwishesbear said:


> wore this to a birthday...the stole is surprisingly warm!


 This outfit is amazingly cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## fshnonmymind

*DC-Cutie*, I'm loving all of the texture and colors you mixed in this outfit. Something tells me a few of these pieces are from J. Crew.


----------



## Clintonf

pursehilig said:


> nice outfits  keep on posting





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Clint, love the pop of yellow the scarf adds.  Very chic look! x



Thank you both.  I think that I will try another one and see what happens as I find it interesting to get women's views on mens clothes.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/pic3.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/Pic2-1.jpg

Cheers

Clint


----------



## purse collector

As usual everyone looks gorgy...sorry for being MIA been busy with the holidays.
aliwishesbear - nice bebe dress, who makes the fur stole?
helena - wow!
DC cutie - love everything...you could be a model for jcrew


----------



## purse collector

Moi...  soryy for the dirty mirror lol
vince leather jacket, lisli dress, jcrew belt, cole haan air talia otk suede boots




Jcrew shirt, zara leggings, sw 5050


----------



## DC-Cutie

fshnonmymind said:


> *DC-Cutie*, I'm loving all of the texture and colors you mixed in this outfit. Something tells me a few of these pieces are from J. Crew.



Thank you and you're right. I confess, I'm a J. Crew-aholic



*******f said:


> Thank you both.  I think that I will try another one and see what happens as I find it interesting to get women's views on mens clothes.



Very classic and dapper look.  I like 



purse collector said:


> DC cutie - love everything...you could be a model for jcrew



awww, you are too kind

love both of your looks.  The simplicity is darling.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*ali:*  You look fabulous!

*helena*: I adore everything you wear!

*DC:* Tights twins! Can I come live in your closet, please? 

*pursecollector:* Your outfits are great!


----------



## ShoeLover

*********-great look! I love seeing guys posting here!
*Purse*-cute looks. I'd like to see more of that vince jacket.
*DCcutie*-you look great! Who makes those boots? They look perfect!
Breaking in my new boots today:


----------



## hermesugo

Clint- Love the whole ensemble! You look very comfy and warm!


----------



## Marlina

*Shoelover* : Awesome boots and outfit ! Where did you get the boots from ?


----------



## tonkamama

DC-Cutie said:


>


*DC ~* love how your put together and turning one outfit into two different outfits with mixture of pieces... so Effortless chic!!  

Yes it was a wrap dress I wore underneath the jacket, I love "laying"...


----------



## tonkamama

********f ~* so polish and well put together...  such a fine gentleman!!


----------



## sara09

*DC-Cutie*, love your outfit again! Those tights are really cute!

*Pursecollector*, great outfits!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kcf68

ShoeLover said:


> *********-great look! I love seeing guys posting here!
> *Purse*-cute looks. I'd like to see more of that vince jacket.
> *DCcutie*-you look great! Who makes those boots? They look perfect!
> Breaking in my new boots today:


 
Love this look!  You look beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard


----------



## Clintonf

Thank you all for your comments.  I'm a little weary of throwing compliments around.  But everyone looks pretty darned good.  Some really nice outfits and good footwear.

Here's my last for 2010.  The pictures aren't great (will be getting a new camera in the New Year), but I hope you get the gist.

Happy New Year

Clint 

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/Wardrobe/Pic5.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z43/*******f_photos/Wardrobe/Pic6.jpg


----------



## gnatty8

purse collector said:


>



This looks really fantastic, I like it..

Earlier this winter, but essentially, what I wore to a lunch I had to attend today:


----------



## platinum_girly

More men in this thread, yay! You all look fab ladies and gents, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy New Year!!!

Everyone looks so Fabulous here ...  esp the gentlemen, polish and well dressed...  very nice!!!  *


----------



## ShoeLover

*Marlina*-I got the boots from shopbop. They're on sale 
*kcf68*-thanks! You're so sweet!
Happy New Year guys!


----------



## fold

This is what I wore on NYE to go do some last minute sopping. I am in love with my LV shawl I got for Christmas. I've got more pictures on my blog but I think I should also start posting them here  Happy New Year!


----------



## kcf68

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leopard


 
Love those shoes on you!


----------



## misspinkles

CrazyBeautifulU - WOW your outfit is hot! =)


----------



## Flip88

aliwishesbear said:


> wore this to a birthday...the stole is surprisingly warm!



Just stunning, the stole looks fabulous on you.  Who makes it?


----------



## gnatty8

ShoeLover said:


> *********-great look! I love seeing guys posting here!
> *Purse*-cute looks. I'd like to see more of that vince jacket.
> *DCcutie*-you look great! Who makes those boots? They look perfect!
> Breaking in my new boots today:



Cool boots, and I love your whole vibe, you've got great style..


----------



## gnatty8

Cleaning out my imageshack account and found these, anybody remember summer?


----------



## titania029

Where in the South can you wear that in the summer?  It's 110 here! 

Good look though!


----------



## HauteMama

I love seeing men post in this thread. You all look very dapper.

fold:  Your new shawl is goregous and you wear it well.

Crazy: I like the black dress and leopard shoes combo!

NYE:





Brunch today:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yay so glad to see the gentlemen joining us! FUN


----------



## xoxoCat

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leopard



 YOUR SHOES! 

Cat


----------



## Helena928

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## sasy

Happy 2011, everyone!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Navajo sweater


----------



## gnatty8

Helena928 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!



I like those jeans. Believe it or not, I have a pair in a similar color..


----------



## -Annette-

fold said:


> This is what I wore on NYE to go do some last minute sopping. I am in love with my LV shawl I got for Christmas. I've got more pictures on my blog but I think I should also start posting them here  Happy New Year!



OMG where is that cardigan/jacket from??? Totally need it in my life


----------



## Marlina

*HauteMama :* Very cute lil,black dress
*fold :* Love the scarve
*CrazyBeautiful *: Your outfit is amazing !Love the sweater
*Helena* : Love the belt detail
*sasy *: The silver top is sooo lovely

*More men...yay !*
*gnatty8* : Casual yet sharp, nice
******** :* Very nice


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Happy new year everyone, this isn't today's outfit, it was NYE's


----------



## Marlina

Yesterday night...


----------



## HauteMama

^Ooh, this outfit is stunning, and I love the black pearls.


----------



## tonkamama

*Last night with family ~ *


----------



## misspinkles

Helena928 - you always look amazing!


----------



## Annabear

Everyones looking GOOD! Happy New Year to you all!

Helena, im always loving your outfits and have checked out your blog for inspiration and we are YSL ring twins 

Here is me out to dinner tonight, a dress I made years ago and have re-developed a love for again. Please excuse the mess in the background - its the spare room and its where all my BF's stuff is :shame:


----------



## kcf68

^Talented and it is very flattering on you! Love the outfit!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Annabear said:


> Everyones looking GOOD! Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> Helena, im always loving your outfits and have checked out your blog for inspiration and we are YSL ring twins
> 
> Here is me out to dinner tonight, a dress I made years ago and have re-developed a love for again. Please excuse the mess in the background - its the spare room and its where all my BF's stuff is :shame:


Gorgeous dress, it looks fab on you!!


----------



## stilly

*Helena* - Love all 3 outfits!!!

*Annabear* - Beautiful dress!!! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you!



xoxoCat said:


> YOUR SHOES!
> 
> Cat


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! x



Marlina said:


> *HauteMama :* Very cute lil,black dress
> *fold :* Love the scarve
> *CrazyBeautiful *: Your outfit is amazing !Love the sweater
> *Helena* : Love the belt detail
> *sasy *: The silver top is sooo lovely
> 
> *More men...yay !*
> *gnatty8* : Casual yet sharp, nice
> ******** :* Very nice


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Awww, thank you so much! xoxo




misspinkles said:


> CrazyBeautifulU - WOW your outfit is hot! =)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! They are so comfy too. x




kcf68 said:


> Love those shoes on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

One of my new year's resolutions is to participate in this thread, so here's my first shot! 

Excuse my shiny face (my other new year's resolution is to work on my makeup application LOL)


----------



## KlassicKouture

Way too many to comment on, but I went back a few pages and everyone looks amazing!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*KlassicKouture* - nice outfit!  Hope to see you post more often...


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are so pretty *KK!*


----------



## airborne

Helena928 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## airborne

nice leopard dress




KlassicKouture said:


> One of my new year's resolutions is to participate in this thread, so here's my first shot!
> 
> Excuse my shiny face (my other new year's resolution is to work on my makeup application LOL)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Everyone looks wonderful....


Happy New Year!


xoxo
P.Y.T.


----------



## Marlina

HauteMama said:


> ^Ooh, this outfit is stunning, and I love the black pearls.


 
Thank you 

*KlassicKouture :* The leopard dress look real good on ya 
*Annabear *: Cute dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love this thread! So many inspirations to dress up!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lookin good Platinum!


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Lookin good Platinum!


 
Thanks lovely, love the gilet/vest, is it faux or real?


----------



## purse collector

sorry double post


----------



## purse collector

me - tuxedo shorts jcrew, top zara, tights dkny, bracelets noir, jcrew, cc skye, old seiko watch from hubby's grandfather , boots steve madden, purse chanel medium chain around messenger
oops forgot to change date on watch .


----------



## chantal1922

Everyone looks great! Glad to see more guys in this thread!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Looking good *Purse Collector* LOVE the boots!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Happy New Year Everyone ...

Love the bag and outfit Pursecollector


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

It is faux and by the brand A Common Thread on Shopbop! xoxo



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks lovely, love the gilet/vest, is it faux or real?


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> It is faux and by the brand A Common Thread on Shopbop! xoxo


 
In that case i officially WANT!


----------



## cityoflight

coat : Kookai





​dress : la redoute 





balenciaga+coach


----------



## fshnonmymind

*cityoflight*, that dress is fabulous. I remember when La Redoute sold things in the U.S., I always liked to check out their clothes.


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Purse collector*, love all of the arm candy and especially how you mixed your metals!!


----------



## NorvsWife

I just love this dress. 


cityoflight said:


> coat : Kookai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress : la redoute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga+coach


----------



## hermesugo

I love everything about this outfit!! Great dress and bag!



cityoflight said:


> coat : Kookai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​dress : la redoute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga+coach


----------



## cityoflight

*fshnonmymind* : Thank you! me too i can spend an hour on LR website 


*NorvsWife*  : Thank you ^_^


*hermesugo* : Thank you ^-^


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks, *DC*! I just love your outfits (and your CL's) 

*Duke*, stop making me blush! Thanks hun. 

Thank you, *airborne*!

Thanks *Marlina*!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

finally, my NYE outfit! went to Vegas for the 1st time  French Connection Fast Princess dress (my friend & i matched) i also have the cream color!


----------



## Annabear

Thanks for the lovely comments 

Im really loving all the looks here, everyone is looking GREAT!!!

This was me yesterday out hunting for shoes.
Thought id dig up my Chanel bag as it hasnt seen the light of day in a while.


----------



## stefeilnately

Happy New Year Ladies!

here is me over new year's eve!


----------



## voodoo_mary

happy new year (belated haha)








bcbg blush dress, shoes were changed to a brown studded pair by vince camuto
xmas eve party









bcbg runway dress, pedder red shoes (just bought on sale!)
new years day, friends wedding dinner









bcbg ombre dress
worn to a friends baby shower on 2nd jan, bruno magli shoes
the theme was green
today- back to work. but not really in the mood for sure..








denim iceberg dress with rope straps.
Vintage woven belt, rafe shoes and vintage cane bag

flsurfergirl- the matching outfits are so cute. you both look stunning
sasy- just.. wow!


----------



## platinum_girly

voodoo_mary said:


> xmas eve party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


 
This dress is just STUNNING on you. It works perfectly with your slimfigure and looks super expensive and exquisite, huge thumbs up


----------



## Alyana

umm hello GORGEOUS! 




flsurfergirl3 said:


> finally, my NYE outfit! went to Vegas for the 1st time  French Connection Fast Princess dress (my friend & i matched) i also have the cream color!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys!!! You're all looking so fabulous!


----------



## sweetfacespout

Gorgeous!!!! I really love every single outfit on this page.


----------



## gnatty8

sweetfacespout said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I really love every single outfit on this page.


 
That's only because I haven't posted yet..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Blazer look


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

gnatty8 said:


> That's only because I haven't posted yet..


  Lets see what you got Gnatty!!! LOL


----------



## xoxoCat

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Blazer look



You always have the most incredible shoes! :afrocool:

Cat


----------



## megt10

Spent the day running errands. I wore my new Just Cavalli dress with grey tights and grey suede boots.


----------



## megt10

voodoo_mary said:


> happy new year (belated haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcbg blush dress, shoes were changed to a brown studded pair by vince camuto
> xmas eve party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcbg runway dress, pedder red shoes (just bought on sale!)
> new years day, friends wedding dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcbg ombre dress
> worn to a friends baby shower on 2nd jan, bruno magli shoes
> the theme was green
> today- back to work. but not really in the mood for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denim iceberg dress with rope straps.
> Vintage woven belt, rafe shoes and vintage cane bag
> 
> flsurfergirl- the matching outfits are so cute. you both look stunning
> sasy- just.. wow!


 Wow you and your outfits are stunning!


----------



## kcf68

flsurfergirl3 said:


> finally, my NYE outfit! went to Vegas for the 1st time  French Connection Fast Princess dress (my friend & i matched) i also have the cream color!


 
Very Happy and Festive!  BTW: You are very beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


> Thank you guys!!! You're all looking so fabulous!


 
Beautiful as Always!


----------



## gnatty8

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Lets see what you got Gnatty!!! LOL


 

My last few fits went over like a lead balloon, so I think I'll leave it to the ladies, lulz


----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> My last few fits went over like a lead balloon, so I think I'll leave it to the ladies, lulz


 
Ack! Some of the females in the thread are just jealous 

Come on, show us what you got!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! xoxo



xoxoCat said:


> You always have the most incredible shoes! :afrocool:
> 
> Cat


----------



## CoachGirl12

flsurfergirl3 said:


> finally, my NYE outfit! went to Vegas for the 1st time  French Connection Fast Princess dress (my friend & i matched) i also have the cream color!


 Gorgeous! Really cute dresses!


----------



## aliwishesbear

running around the forest when we had some light snow


----------



## megt10

Wow, gorgeous picture!


----------



## tweety32976

aliwishesbear said:


> running around the forest when we had some light snow


 Love this!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Thanks Tweety and Meg

Mary love both your bcbg dresses!


----------



## may3545

Voodoo mary, you just made me spend half an hour searching for this dress LOL. You look DIVINE! I found one in black, since black is my color. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous outfits!


----------



## kdo

Ali, beautiful pic!



aliwishesbear said:


> running around the forest when we had some light snow


----------



## chynaxdawl

may3545 said:


> Voodoo mary, you just made me spend half an hour searching for this dress LOL. You look DIVINE! I found one in black, since black is my color. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous outfits!



can you share the details...i love the dress too!


----------



## megt10

Casual cashmere dress for lunch with the girls. Paired it with my new Versace leather jacket and grey suede boots and grey leggings.


----------



## zhou_l

havent been here for so long.... =P

Happy New Year!!!

> Voodoo mary
 you look as good as always!!!!!


----------



## zhou_l

my new year outfit..


----------



## DisCo

megt10 said:


> Casual cashmere dress for lunch with the girls. Paired it with my new Versace leather jacket and grey suede boots and grey leggings.



Absolutely love the Versace leather jacket!!


----------



## candypants1100

may3545 said:


> Voodoo mary, you just made me spend half an hour searching for this dress LOL. You look DIVINE! I found one in black, since black is my color. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous outfits!



i LOVE this look! what a unique, yet totally wearable dress!!!


----------



## megt10

DisCo said:


> Absolutely love the Versace leather jacket!!


 Thanks so much. It was my first time wearing it and I really like it too.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## gnatty8

Happy Saturday grrls..


----------



## platinum_girly

^Haha we match, great blazer


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> ^Haha we match, great blazer



Loan me your skirt, I have a business dress event coming up and wearing bottoms that don't match might come across as too casual..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*zhou_l* - I absoluetly love that look! You pull it off so well!


----------



## tweety32976

Everyone looks so nice!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> Loan me your skirt, I have a business dress event coming up and wearing bottoms that don't match might come across as too casual..


 
Haha well if i lend you the skirt for one week and then we can switch and you can lend me the blazer


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Gnatty ...love the layered look!  Most would not think to add a denim shirt to casual blazer, looks very pollished but comfy!


----------



## Annabear

On my way out with my new shoes


----------



## shoes4me

gnatty8 said:


> Loan me your skirt, I have a business dress event coming up and wearing bottoms that don't match might come across as too casual..



and don´t forget to post the outfit here then, so we can see, if your legs are as great as platinums...

^platinum - love the way you styled your hair!


----------



## platinum_girly

shoes4me said:


> and don´t forget to post the outfit here then, so we can see, if your legs are as great as platinums...
> 
> ^platinum - love the way you styled your hair!


 
 he really should, that page would be on fire 

and thankyou BTW, you are a doll


----------



## linhhhuynh

everyone has awesome outfits and looks amazing!

my new lace top, wasn't sure how to wear it. . . how's it look girls? (i only know how to take bathroom photos )


----------



## soleilbrun

Everyone looks so stylish!  Special shout out to Clint and gnatty, keep up the well put together looks.  To allmy australian sisteren and brotheren, you are killing me with all your summer looks!  I  love them but slightly jealous as I am freezng my batooty off right now.  Enjoy the weather. Wear some short short, killer heels and gorgeous bags in  my honor.


----------



## megt10

linhhhuynh said:


> everyone has awesome outfits and looks amazing!
> 
> my new lace top, wasn't sure how to wear it. . . how's it look girls? (i only know how to take bathroom photos )


 The whole look is awesome. You look fantastic.


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> he really should, that page would be on fire






From recent days,







Today,


----------



## platinum_girly

linhhhuynh said:


> everyone has awesome outfits and looks amazing!
> 
> my new lace top, wasn't sure how to wear it. . . how's it look girls? (i only know how to take bathroom photos )


 
You look fab babe, and of course have a figure TDF!!! Love the bag, is it MJ?


----------



## linhhhuynh

platinum_girly said:


> You look fab babe, and of course have a figure TDF!!! Love the bag, is it MJ?




aw thanks. . . have put on some weight since winter came, and am hoping to rid of it soon. the bag is MJ, i bought it for my sister for her birthday and thought i'd borrow it


----------



## platinum_girly

linhhhuynh said:


> aw thanks. . . have put on some weight since winter came, and am hoping to rid of it soon. the bag is MJ, i bought it for my sister for her birthday and thought i'd borrow it


 
What weight?  Seriously you have a real lovely figure, the type that i am green about because it looks naturally so 
Your sis is a lucky girl that you would buy her such a lovely bag


----------



## ilovefashion87

your making me want to go back to express and get this top
Looks great on you




linhhhuynh said:


> everyone has awesome outfits and looks amazing!
> 
> my new lace top, wasn't sure how to wear it. . . how's it look girls? (i only know how to take bathroom photos )


----------



## linhhhuynh

platinum_girly said:


> What weight?  Seriously you have a real lovely figure, the type that i am green about because it looks naturally so
> Your sis is a lucky girl that you would buy her such a lovely bag



thanks PG. . . i'm pretty happy most days but you know how it is, always thinking a few more pounds could go away 
yes, i've bought her so much MJ that now she loves bags almost as much as me!



ilovefashion87 said:


> your making me want to go back to express and get this top
> Looks great on you



thanks!! it's a great top, and pretty cheap. you should get it, there were two other colors! (ivory and gray)


----------



## bagladyseattle

Love the sport jacket. It fits you  like a glove.  Was it tailor or  off the rack?




gnatty8 said:


> Happy Saturday grrls..


----------



## bagladyseattle

Love the black shoes.  I think you  and my  DH would be a good friend for plaids.




gnatty8 said:


> From recent days,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today,


----------



## bagladyseattle

I like two buttons and the color of the jacket.  Very classic and you very slick on  it.  My DH has the same in tie but in  brown instead red.




gnatty8 said:


> This looks really fantastic, I like it..
> 
> Earlier this winter, but essentially, what I wore to a lunch I had to attend today:


----------



## gnatty8

bagladyseattle said:


> Love the sport jacket. It fits you like a glove. Was it tailor or off the rack?


 

Thank you.  Both, I bought it OTR, but my tailor tweaked the fit to my specs.  I have square shoulders which makes OTR a losing proposition without a tailor.


----------



## Marlina

*flsurfergirl3 *: Your body is TDF !!
*voodoo_mary *: I really wanna see your closet
*Helena :*  Fab as always 
*megt10 *: lOVE how you mix & match your outfits
*platinum_girly* : Cute skirt !!


----------



## Marlina

Out for dinner with friends. Nothing special. Just throw some random cardigan & top !


----------



## platinum_girly

Marlina said:


> *platinum_girly* : Cute skirt !!


 
Thankyou 



Marlina said:


> Out for dinner with friends. Nothing special. Just throw some random cardigan & top !


 
I really like the top and jeans, they are definately something that i would wear


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## purse collector

Zhou - love it...very festive
Linh - cute...and what weight?
Phenomenon - love love...that jacket is super chic and that leopard clutch .  Where is it from?


----------



## linhhhuynh

*phenomenon* that clutch is AWESOME!

*purse collector:* it's there. . . i'm just angled well  
btw i have a half yorkie/JRT! yours is adorable


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone's outfits look amazing!!!  Love them all!!!  *
*
My weekend outfits ~ it was super cold in the city!!!*


*Sweater ~ bobkova
Vest ~ Gucci
Inner layer ~ Vince
Skirt ~ T by AW*








*Sweater ~ Vintage
Long Vest ~ LaRok Luxe
Pants ~ J Brand
Booties ~ Joie*


----------



## PHENOMENON

purse collector said:


> Phenomenon - love love...that jacket is super chic and that leopard clutch .  Where is it from?


Thanks! it's from Zara


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

..great outfits Tonkamomma..and I love your bang with your long hair!


----------



## Needanotherbag

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Saturday grrls..



Perfectly layered look...love it!


----------



## cityoflight

coat : kookai
jeans : uniqlo
boots : dolce vita


----------



## airborne

love the destroyed top


Marlina said:


> Out for dinner with friends. Nothing special. Just throw some random cardigan & top !


----------



## megt10

Running errands again today in BCBG sweater dress with brown leggings and boots with Vert Thyme GSH Brief.


----------



## krazygirlap

PHENOMENON said:


>



I heart your Leopard Clutch....Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Casual outfit for work today




Scarf - Target
Red Top - Kohls
Dark Wash Skinnies - Kohls
Boots - Kohls


----------



## voodoo_mary

taverniti so jeans
james perse shirt
cardi, vintage aigner boots, gryson bag


----------



## candypants1100

marlina!!! i loooove that top you're wearing under the cardigan. where did you get it??


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jeannam and Voddo_mary ...love todays outfits.  Imma boot n jean girl all the way~  Jeannam I just started checking out Kohl's since the holiday's ..they have some really cute stuff and awesome sale racks!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ *luvsagreatdeal* It's my favorite place to shop (besides forever 21) they also have amazing deals and they'll occasionally do this thing called Kohl's cash where depending on how much you spend you'll get either $10, $20, $30 Kohls cash and sometimes more. So their basically free money (well not really.) I got $60.00 in Kohls cash from my mom for Christmas. Just something for you to look out for when/if you ever shop there =)


----------



## Helena928

Phenomenon that clutch is incredible paired with that jacket!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ *luvsagreatdeal* It's my favorite place to shop (besides forever 21) they also have amazing deals and they'll occasionally do this thing called Kohl's cash where depending on how much you spend you'll get either $10, $20, $30 Kohls cash and sometimes more. So their basically free money (well not really.) I got $60.00 in Kohls cash from my mom for Christmas. Just something for you to look out for when/if you ever shop there =)


 

Yep Yep ..I did some christmas shopping there( bought toys, kitchen items, clothes, coffee maker) and got a stack of Khols cash.  Went back after christmas and checked out the Vera Wang, Elle and LC lines!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Helena* - I was just reading your blog and the story about how you acquired the faux fur jacket is soooooo sweet.  Lucky girl!  You look fabulous.


----------



## Jeannam2008

*Helena* - I love your entire outfit. I'm always adoring your nail colors as well.
Could you I.D. the color you're wearing in this outfit ^ ?! =)


----------



## QueenCoco

gnatty8 said:


> From recent days,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today,


 

I love your style. It is so classic and yet you are not scared to take chances. You look great!


----------



## sharbear508

I haven't posted a new outfit in a while...here's a recent one! Click to enlarge:




_3.1 Phillip Lim leather jacket / McQ studded cardigan / J Brand Houlihans / Chloe wedge boots_

More photos on ze blog...


----------



## shesnochill

Outfit info+video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvKulDCieA


----------



## tonkamama

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ..great outfits Tonkamomma..and I love your bang with your long hair!


*luvsagreatdeal ~ Thank you very much!!  *


----------



## teresa1028

*Helena *- I love your nail colour! Where did you get it please?! ^^


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> Outfit info+video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvKulDCieA


 
Yeah you came back!!! I think your hair is the absolute bomb, such a classy brunette shade and lovely length, perfect! I love your tee also


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Love the fur outfit Helena!  Very pretty as always...


----------



## kcf68

voodoo_mary said:


> taverniti so jeans
> james perse shirt
> cardi, vintage aigner boots, gryson bag


 
Cute Voodoo, I don't think we've ever seen you in jeans... Looks nice...


----------



## gnatty8

Needanotherbag said:


> Perfectly layered look...love it!


 
Thanks!!



QueenCoco said:


> I love your style. It is so classic and yet you are not scared to take chances. You look great!


 
Thank you, that's very nice of you to say that.


----------



## Karenada

annaversary said:


> Outfit info+video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvKulDCieA


 
Like the outfit, especially the clogs


----------



## Helena928

DC-Cutie said:


> *Helena* - I was just reading your blog and the story about how you acquired the faux fur jacket is soooooo sweet.  Lucky girl!  You look fabulous.



Thank you!   Yes, I was so thankful that he did that! He got a few home cooked meals after that!  

For those asking about my color, it's Revlon Perplex which is an exact copy of Chanel Paradoxal! At least i think it is!


----------



## shesnochill

platinum_girly said:


> Yeah you came back!!! I think your hair is the absolute bomb, such a classy brunette shade and lovely length, perfect! I love your tee also



Hiii!!! I'm sneaking in here once in a while  Hehe. & everytime I do I really enjoy your modeling shots with your AW Rocco! How I miss mine so.. I'm growing out my hair to donate! It's such a pain and I rarely leave it down though! Ah! Can't wait for short hair.. washing it is such a pain! ALmost like a mop


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> Hiii!!! I'm sneaking in here once in a while  Hehe. & everytime I do I really enjoy your modeling shots with your AW Rocco! How I miss mine so.. I'm growing out my hair to donate! It's such a pain and I rarely leave it down though! Ah! Can't wait for short hair.. washing it is such a pain! ALmost like a mop


 
Oh no, cutting it off?! But at least it is for a donation, so that is a really kind thing for you to do, bless you 
You know both my Roccos have been neglected lately, ever since i have gotten my Botkier with uber soft and buttery leather then that is the bag that i always seem to reach for when i need to carry a black bag option 
Oh dear, that is rather sad isn't it? Haha
Did you sell yours in the end then? I hope you manage to buy another some day


----------



## tonkamama

*I love mix & match patterns & fabrics  ~ so today I am wearing the same vintage sweater paring with Cop Copine vest & Theory wool mini skirt.  My favorite OKB is by Pura Lopez, vintage Chanel flap messenger bag.   
*


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *I love mix & match patterns & fabrics ~ so today I am wearing the same vintage sweater paring with Cop Copine vest & Theory wool mini skirt. My favorite OKB is by Pura Lopez, vintage Chanel flap messenger bag. *


 I love your outfit tonkamama. You look so chic!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## megt10

Awesome look Platinum. I love the whole outfit but espescially those boots.


----------



## fold

Outfit from yesterday, trying to keep it simple but stylish. I got the vest yesterday and I totally adore the rose detail on the back of it. I love everyones outfits here, so many different styles!


----------



## platinum_girly

megt10 said:


> Awesome look Platinum. I love the whole outfit but espescially those boots.


 
Thankyou


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love your boots and bag, Platinum!


----------



## Perfect Day

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone's outfits look amazing!!!  Love them all!!!  *
> *
> My weekend outfits ~ it was super cold in the city!!!*
> 
> 
> *Sweater ~ bobkova
> Vest ~ Gucci
> Inner layer ~ Vince
> Skirt ~ T by AW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweater ~ Vintage
> Long Vest ~ LaRok Luxe
> Pants ~ J Brand
> Booties ~ Joie*



Gorgeous outfit X 2


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Love your boots and bag, Platinum!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## PHENOMENON

krazygirlap said:


> I heart your Leopard Clutch....Beautiful!!!!!





Helena928 said:


> Phenomenon that clutch is incredible paired with that jacket!



 thanks ladies


----------



## shesnochill

*platinum_girly*, I am loving the entire outfit and what a beautiful parka. I swear, I've been so in love with parkas I can own them in every brand even though they look the same! LOL, so warm!


----------



## linhhhuynh

PG i loveee those boots!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I love your outfit tonkamama. You look so chic!


*megt10 ~ thank you!!  I adore all your leather jackets collection!!! *


----------



## tonkamama

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous outfit X 2


*Perfect Day ~ thank you for your sweet comment!!  *


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> *platinum_girly*, I am loving the entire outfit and what a beautiful parka. I swear, I've been so in love with parkas I can own them in every brand even though they look the same! LOL, so warm!


 
You know this is the first parka that i have owned in YEARS and i am so in love with it, the lining makes it so very warm and snuggly, no cardi/sweater required. I am thinking what took me so long to reintroduce one into my wardrobe? 



linhhhuynh said:


> PG i loveee those boots!


 
Thankyou *linhhhuynh*, they have been one of the best buys of last year, i have seriously got my £40 (yes £40!) worth from them. They are still being sold at the same place so i am considering getting another pair. Ssh, don't tell the Mr


----------



## radsres

PHENOMENON said:


> thanks ladies



i went to zara yesterday to find that leopard clutch - no luck! 
enjoy it !!


----------



## serafina

*platinumgirly*- love the parka and boots both! would love to get my hands on both. mind sharing who makes them? =)


----------



## stefeilnately

here is mine today..


----------



## sara09

Everybody having great outfits again! 

stefeilnately, that Bal clutch is soooo lovely!!


----------



## platinum_girly

serafina said:


> *platinumgirly*- love the parka and boots both! would love to get my hands on both. mind sharing who makes them? =)


 
Sure 

The coat is by ASOS: http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Parka...00=53&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Khaki

And the boots are sold here: http://www.chockersshoes.co.uk/category/boots/product/lindsay/

Hope that helps xoxo


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Harness ankle boots + Peach dress


----------



## bagladyseattle

Outfit for today:
Banana Repuplic Jacket
Banana Republic Black Sweater
Urban Outfitter skinny pant
Burberry Studded Rain boots.


----------



## kristenmi123

platinumgirly ~ you must have an amazing closet!!!!  

Love all your outfits......I wish I could put things together as easy as you do....


----------



## CoachGirl12

bagladyseattle said:


> Outfit for today:
> Banana Repuplic Jacket
> Banana Republic Black Sweater
> Urban Outfitter skinny pant
> Burberry Studded Rain boots.


Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## krazygirlap

I love the red clutch and shoes...too cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

kristenmi123 said:


> platinumgirly ~ you must have an amazing closet!!


 
Awww thankyou. Although being the girl that i am i never think i have enough, lol!


----------



## hugable

bagladyseattle: very chic!  

Crazybeautiful: I like the feminine touch of the dress, but it is paired with edge of black booties.  

platinum girl: Just for me personally, not too much into fur (real or fake), but I like the fit, color, and shape of your parka.    Seems asos will get many orders because of your pics!


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> platinum girl: Just for me personally, not too much into fur (real or fake), but I like the fit, color, and shape of your parka.  Seems asos will get many orders because of your pics!


 
I would never wear real, but i love certain faux pieces, mainly trim though, some pieces that are full on fur are just too much, you know?
This parka has been one of the best things that i have ever bought from ASOS, i notice that it keeps going out of stock but then comes back in again, so i am guessing that they have a huge inventory of these


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks CoachGirl12 and hugable


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly -- I really, really want to order that parka but I'm so nervous about ordering from asos. Seems like it's really hit or miss! Any advice on that? I'm in the USA.


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> platinum_girly -- I really, really want to order that parka but I'm so nervous about ordering from asos. Seems like it's really hit or miss! Any advice on that? I'm in the USA.


 
I can't really comment on international shipping as i am from UK but i CAN say that i have always been pleased with their products, i have always recieved them in a timely manner, when returns have been needed then i was refunded promptly and i have recieved great CS via e-mail. HTH


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## la_Monita

Sightseeing in central park, earlier this week:


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i love your jacket! the park looks very serene 

outfit of yesterday:


----------



## kcf68

linh: Love your outfit, glad that you are using a chair now instead of the rim of the bathtub.. Probably safer..


----------



## platinum_girly

*Linh* i LOVE your tee, who makes it?


----------



## megt10

platinum_girly said:


>


 Wow you look fab! Gorgeous dress and it fits you perfectly.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou *Meg*, you are a doll


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> *Linh* i LOVE your tee, who makes it?


I'd like to know too! So cute!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Elina0408

I don't visit frecuently this thread but every time I do it, always, I see the best fotos and girls here!! 
Quickly, *Platinum*: very, very nice again!! Lovely bag too!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

vintage lace tunic, bag and shoes
ray ban sunglasses (mr voodoomary's)


----------



## Elina0408

*LaMonita*: fantastic!! 
*Linh*: lovely T!! Which brand are the boots?


----------



## Elina0408

*Voodoo_mary*: You bring summer into the forum!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Elina0408 said:


> I don't visit frecuently this thread but every time I do it, always, I see the best fotos and girls here!!
> Quickly, *Platinum*: very, very nice again!! Lovely bag too!!!


 
Thankyou *Elina* that means a lot


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

voodoo_mary said:


> vintage lace tunic, bag and shoes
> ray ban sunglasses (mr voodoomary's)


Voodoo for some reason I was thinking about white dresses all day today ..I cant wait to be able to put one on!  You look fabulous head to toe today


----------



## linhhhuynh

kcf68 said:


> linh: Love your outfit, glad that you are using a chair now instead of the rim of the bathtub.. Probably safer..



hee, i did trip trying to climb up the stairs 



platinum_girly said:


> *Linh* i LOVE your tee, who makes it?





CoachGirl12 said:


> I'd like to know too! So cute!



actually, i am a chronic bargain shopper, and got this shirt at Forever21 on sale for $7.95! 



Elina0408 said:


> *Linh*: lovely T!! Which brand are the boots?



thanks *Elina*, my boots are from Anthropologie! last last season i believe


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Fabulous outfits ladies!*

Having brunch with my DBF.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PHENOMENON

radsres said:


> i went to zara yesterday to find that leopard clutch - no luck!
> enjoy it !!



awhhh  bummer


----------



## Helena928

Nhu Nhu, you look amazing!! Love that picture and your outfit.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## gnatty8

Brrrrr, cold here, v-neck sweater was just what the doctor ordered.  That and a pair of big, clunky gunboat shoes..


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
I love that skirt and the rest of your outfit...


----------



## HauteMama

Helena: Your outfit is perfection. The blue accents on your gloves are fantastic.

gnatty8: I love a man in a bow tie! Great outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

*All ladies & gen looking amazing in here!!  *

*My weekend outfit ~

Leather jacket ~ Theory
Jeans ~ J Brand
Boots ~ Stuart Weitzman
*


----------



## .jourdyn.

*voodoo_mary*: Loving the cute summer outfit! 

*Helena*: Your whole outfit is just fab!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Newsboy cap


----------



## trisha48228

Love this outfit.



bagladyseattle said:


> Outfit for today:
> Banana Repuplic Jacket
> Banana Republic Black Sweater
> Urban Outfitter skinny pant
> Burberry Studded Rain boots.


----------



## pepet

thanks for lettin' me share


----------



## megt10

pepet said:


> thanks for lettin' me share


 Gorgeous outfits and bags!


----------



## Szeph el Raton

pepet said:


> thanks for lettin' me share


Absolutely classy, all three.


----------



## pepet

thanks. *megt10 & Szeph el Raton*


----------



## chicjean

New Zara Booties!!! Check out my blog (here) and see what exactly I'm wearing


----------



## linhhhuynh

^LOVE THEM!! they're soooo chic


----------



## chicjean

linhhhuynh said:


> ^LOVE THEM!! they're soooo chic



Thanks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nice booties and blog


----------



## chicjean

DC-Cutie said:


> nice booties and blog



Thanks!!


----------



## cbrooke

pepet said:


> thanks for lettin' me share


 
Love these sandals...may I ask what they are thank you!


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

Day-trip to St. Augustine


----------



## chicjean

SprnkldStiletto said:


> Day-trip to St. Augustine



Love all the pink!!! Those tights are fantastic!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^love your bag! you have great hair


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

Thank-you!  The Bag is Juicy Couture. I wear it so often, it's practically a body part.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fabulous! Love your nails and your ring!


----------



## Helena928

Kcf & HauteMama, thank you very much!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Helena928




----------



## gnatty8

Figured this thread could use some more guy..







Just the facts:


----------



## chicjean

Love all of these photos!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## annemerrick

gnatty....you look great from head to toe!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous as always Helena! Love your shades and red gloves!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today, i was burning up! It was 78 today, I don't have any summer clothes, threw them out last summer I'm on a mission to lose 70lbs, lost 30, and 40 more to go. Then I can buy summer clothes. Sorry for the rant! Lol


----------



## chicjean

Check out  my blog (here) to see exactly what I'm wearing


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today, i was burning up! It was 78 today, I don't have any summer clothes, threw them out last summer I'm on a mission to lose 70lbs, lost 30, and 40 more to go. Then I can buy summer clothes. Sorry for the rant! Lol



so stylin'! your baby is too cute. my sister's son is 18 months and she brings that kid to the mall daily. LOL he is such a good boy too, never complains!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you, i drag him with me all the time, he is good for the most part. Only once he told me no, when i drove 45 min to a mall and he cried the whole way there and i only went to 2 stores before i took him home, and he stopped crying and started playing! lol


----------



## alex.losee




----------



## gnatty8

annemerrick said:


> gnatty....you look great from head to toe!



Thanks!!  I need a haircut though..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather shorts


----------



## chicjean

*ilovefashion87*, those boots are killer!!!!

*alex.losee*, love, love, love your belt and your nail polish!!! 

*CrazyBeautifulU*, HOT outfit!!! who made those shoes?!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you


----------



## linhhhuynh

*crazybeautiful,* those shoes are nuts! they look sooo chic


----------



## Alyana

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^ thank you



Where are those OTK boots from??!! I love them!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

leather shorts w/ my asos heart suspender tights!


----------



## Tangerine

aliwishesbear said:


> leather shorts w/ my asos heart suspender tights!



I just clicked on your blog... you have so many amazing items!!! And you match them together so well!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Tangerine said:


> I just clicked on your blog... you have so many amazing items!!! And you match them together so well!




Thanks Tangerine!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ thank you, i drag him with me all the time, he is good for the most part. Only once he told me no, when i drove 45 min to a mall and he cried the whole way there and i only went to 2 stores before i took him home, and he stopped crying and started playing! lol



Awwhe is such a cutie pie ...!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looks amazing here....


----------



## ilovefashion87

they are form aldo, they are on sale for 60$


Alyana said:


> Where are those OTK boots from??!! I love them!!


----------



## littlerock

aliwishesbear said:


> leather shorts w/ my asos heart suspender tights!








I absolutely LOVE your booties!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! x



linhhhuynh said:


> *crazybeautiful,* those shoes are nuts! they look sooo chic


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! Alaia =) x




chicjean said:


> *ilovefashion87*, those boots are killer!!!!
> 
> *alex.losee*, love, love, love your belt and your nail polish!!!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU*, HOT outfit!!! who made those shoes?!


----------



## kelbell35

platinum_girly said:


>



I really like those boots, platinum!  Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

platinum_girly said:


>



Love the watch, what is it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## platinum_girly

kelbell35 said:


> I really like those boots, platinum! Gorgeous!


 
Thankyou babe 



pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the watch, what is it?


 
It is by ASDA, it was just a cheap piece but i love it all the same


----------



## aliwishesbear

littlerock said:


> I absolutely LOVE your booties!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## boundary

Platinum girly - great boots!!!


----------



## chicjean

*caroulemapoulen*, great outfit!! love all your jewelry!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

caroulemapoulen i love that Prada!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

linhhhuynh said:


> caroulemapoulen i love that Prada!!!





chicjean said:


> *caroulemapoulen*, great outfit!! love all your jewelry!!



Thank you so much, both of you! :shame:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

caroulemapoulen  ..love all the amazing accessories1


----------



## caroulemapoulen

luvsagreatdeal said:


> caroulemapoulen  ..love all the amazing accessories1



Aw, thank you very much!


----------



## LAltiero85

caroulemapoulen said:


>


You look awesome!! LOVE that bag!!


----------



## edsbgrl

helena928 said:


>



love!


----------



## platinum_girly

boundary said:


> Platinum girly - great boots!!!


 
Thankyou


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LAltiero85 said:


> You look awesome!! LOVE that bag!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## purse collector

Everyone looks greatt
top - Jcrew, shorts - zara faux leather, shoes - steve madden, jewelry - tiffany, noir, cc skye




top - express, skirt - pleasure doing business, shoes - givenchy


----------



## chicjean

^ Love both of these!!! That shirt from J.Crew is so adorable!! (Was it the one that came with the bowtie?)


----------



## Perfect Day

aliwishesbear said:


> leather shorts w/ my asos heart suspender tights!



so stunning!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me on sat going to a bday party at CEC with DS


----------



## chicjean

^ ooo, i love that top!! is that lace??


----------



## tonkamama

*caroulemapoulen ~ love your jewelry!!!*


----------



## tonkamama

*My two recent outfits *

*Cashmere sweater dress: Elizabeth and James
Scarf ~ Etro
OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50
*






*Sweater ~ Free People
Vest ~ Cop-Copine 
Skirt ~ Rag & Bone
OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50 
*


----------



## voodoo_mary

pursecollector- love your two outfits!


----------



## ilovefashion87

yes on the sleeve and on the back down the center, that you cant see



chicjean said:


> ^ ooo, i love that top!! is that lace??


----------



## Nhu Nhu

You ladies look truly amazing!  

*pursecollector* - I would kill to have your legs!  Great outfits! 
*ilovefashion87* - I love your lace top!  
*tonkamama* - Amazing pairings!  I love your 50/50!

My latest outfit - hanging out downtown with my bf


----------



## megt10

purse collector said:


> Everyone looks greatt
> top - Jcrew, shorts - zara faux leather, shoes - steve madden, jewelry - tiffany, noir, cc skye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top - express, skirt - pleasure doing business, shoes - givenchy


 Wow, great outfits. I love your Givenchy shoes, what is the name of them?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *My two recent outfits *
> 
> *Cashmere sweater dress: Elizabeth and James*
> *Scarf ~ Etro*
> *OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweater ~ Free People*
> *Vest ~ Cop-Copine *
> *Skirt ~ Rag & Bone*
> *OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50 *


 As always you look so stylish and chic? Great outfits.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tonkamama said:


> *caroulemapoulen ~ love your jewelry!!!*



THank you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Knit skirt + over the knee socks


----------



## aliwishesbear

tonkamama said:


> *My two recent outfits *
> 
> *Cashmere sweater dress: Elizabeth and James
> Scarf ~ Etro
> OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50
> *
> 
> 
> Love your sweater dress!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Perfect Day said:


> so stunning!!!



Thanks Perfect Day!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Some recent outfits over the last month./Users/turiyatomlin/Desktop/IMG_3660.jpg/Users/turiyatomlin/Desktop/IMG_4190.JPG/Users/turiyatomlin/Desktop/IMG_4242.JPG/Users/turiyatomlin/Desktop/IMG_4263.JPG


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

A couple more outfits


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelastoel

havent't posted in a while!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*p_g* - LOVE your last outfit! Your hair is so long! 


Everyone is looking great!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> *p_g* - LOVE your last outfit! Your hair is so long!


 
Awww thanks hun, i totally want it longer though. Maybe it comes from my obsession with Rapunzel and Jasmine from the Aladdin movie when i was younger, haha


----------



## kcf68

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A couple more outfits


 
Cute outfits!


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


>


 
That I think is "Icy Blue" looks really nice on you.   That whole outfit is nice!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awww no, it is light grey, i think it is the way that the camera flash has changed the hue maybe?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

angelastoel said:


> havent't posted in a while!



Love it al!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou babe
> 
> 
> 
> It is by ASDA, it was just a cheap piece but i love it all the same



That doesn't matter, I love it


----------



## IrisCole

angelastoel said:


> havent't posted in a while!



Gorgeous!! Love all of the neutrals + your AW is to die for!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Loving the bag and jewelery, too bad I don't understand a word of your blog ...


----------



## kiwishopper

*Angela*, love your outfit and all of your accessories (the ring!!! WHOA!!!)
The AW Coco is awesome too!! You have very pretty hair!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Nhu Nhu*, gorgeous pictures and love the Bal! How did you do your hair? It looks so good  




Nhu Nhu said:


> You ladies look truly amazing!
> 
> *pursecollector* - I would kill to have your legs! Great outfits!
> *ilovefashion87* - I love your lace top!
> *tonkamama* - Amazing pairings! I love your 50/50!
> 
> My latest outfit - hanging out downtown with my bf


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Platinum - I love your hair in that last photo! 

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## purse collector

chicjean said:


> ^ Love both of these!!! That shirt from J.Crew is so adorable!! (Was it the one that came with the bowtie?)


Thanks...nope it didn't come with a bow tie 


voodoo_mary said:


> pursecollector- love your two outfits!


Aww thanks...


Nhu Nhu said:


> You ladies look truly amazing!
> 
> *pursecollector* - I would kill to have your legs!  Great outfits!
> My latest outfit - hanging out downtown with my bf


Aww shocks...thanks . Now I would like to see the rest of your 
outfit...it looks gorgy 



megt10 said:


> Wow, great outfits. I love your Givenchy shoes,
> what is the name of them?


Thanks...don't know the style but I'll look it up for you. Ok it's this one but mine is taupe.
http://www.betterinboots.com/2009/11/givenchy-peep-toe-bootie/


----------



## scumone

This is my first rodeo!


----------



## voodoo_mary

sunday:met a friend for dim sum 
joie dress, vintage bag and sunglasses. second hand scholls, mother's belt







yesterday:reconstructed vintage dress, pedder red heels.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## tonkamama

*Nhu Nhu ~ thank you & I always enjoy viewing your pictures.  

megt10 ~ Thank you very much!  Adore all your leather jackets!  

aliwishesbear ~ Thank you!  Enjoy reading your blog!!  
*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the lip color *Helena*!


----------



## tonkamama

*kobe_iverson ~ welcome!!  Love your style!!  *


----------



## am2022

my boring work outfit!   the lanvin bow pump though made my day !


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sleeping beauty ...great pics. I love ur shoe and handbag collection


----------



## DizzyFairy

awesome pictures girls!

here's me at DeBortoli Winery, about to eat my cheese platter!


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Platinum - I love your hair in that last photo!


 
Thankyou doll


----------



## SprnkldStiletto




----------



## sally.m

*Platinum Girlie* - i keep seeing you in the knee boots - where did you get them, Very equestrian!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

scumone said:


> This is my first rodeo!



Welcome!  Cute outfit, I like the bold mix of patterns and fabric!


----------



## aliwishesbear

kobe_iverson said:


> don't know if you welcome male member



love the look you totally have an alexander wang thing going!


----------



## platinum_girly

sally.m said:


> *Platinum Girlie* - i keep seeing you in the knee boots - where did you get them, Very equestrian!


 
They are by Aigle


----------



## purse collector

voodoo_mary said:


> sunday:met a friend for dim sum
> joie dress, vintage bag and sunglasses. second hand scholls, mother's belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday:reconstructed vintage dress, pedder red heels.



Love these!


----------



## purse collector

amacasa said:


> my boring work outfit!   the lanvin bow pump though made my day !


Those shoes are very beautiful...


tonkamama said:


> *My two recent outfits *
> 
> *Cashmere sweater dress: Elizabeth and James
> Scarf ~ Etro
> OKB ~ Stuart Weitzman 50/50
> *



This is my fav...love that sweater dress and your Balenciaga clutch is gorge


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*Sprnkld* - I love that look!


----------



## gnatty8

Here was my outfit of the day:







Closeups of some of the details:


----------



## gnatty8

SprnkldStiletto said:


> View attachment 1307688
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307690



Cool boots, I like these..


----------



## am2022

thanks purse!



purse collector said:


> Those shoes are very beautiful...
> 
> 
> This is my fav...love that sweater dress and your Balenciaga clutch is gorge


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

Thanks Cute_Classy & Gnatty!
The boots are American Eagle, and they are crazy comfortable.  My husband gets mad because I like to wear them with his socks.


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

Gnatty, I like how you paired your jacket and bowtie.  The patterns work well together!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sleeping beauty ...great pics. I love ur shoe and handbag collection



Thanks!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*voodoo_mary*: Loving your dresses as always!


----------



## kelbell35

gnatty8 said:


> Here was my outfit of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups of some of the details:



I love it!  Especially that bow tie!


----------



## sally.m

*Gnatty8* - Very dapper! I like it!


----------



## sally.m

platinum_girly said:


> They are by Aigle


 
Ah, Good guess, i thought they looks particuarly horsey!! Do you ride or just own the boots? I often wear my riding boots with a tweed skirt if i am feeling in a 'country' mood!!

If you dont ride - you do an amazing job of shopping around to find your looks and outfits!


----------



## platinum_girly

^No i don't ride (i wish i did) 
I am a big horse lover though and don't mind being mistaken for a rider, haha
And thankyou for your compliment, that is so sweet of you


----------



## Noukster

More on my blog if you want to see it!
http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## platinum_girly

Noukster said:


>


 
I adore that necklace! May i please know who it is by? Thankyou


----------



## Noukster

platinum_girly said:


> I adore that necklace! May i please know who it is by? Thankyou



It's from primark ^_^


----------



## platinum_girly

^I love Primark, great buy


----------



## kelbell35

Noukster said:


> More on my blog if you want to see it!
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/



I tried to choose a favorite outfit, but I couldn't... You look great in every single one!  I love the vintage vibe, especially the jewelry.  And your dog is adorable!


----------



## chicjean

^ I second this!!! 

also, *gnatty8*, i love everything about this!!! sometimes i wish my bf would spiff up his look


----------



## Laziza

Noukster,

Lovely lovely pictures!
Adorable puppy


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Noukster, great pics! I love your eye look, what liner do you use in the lower corner?


----------



## KristyDarling

Noukster -- you are lovely and you MUST be a professional model...am I right? Not only that, your picture quality is excellent and looks straight out of a magazine.  Your outfits are classic yet edgy and impeccably styled....your look is what I aspire to but could never pull off because, alas, I am short and squat so layers and boxy shapes just don't work on me! lol. I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## dyyong

Noukster said:


> More on my blog if you want to see it!
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


 
I love all your looks!!!!!!!!!!! I am loving your blog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Noukster - love all of your outfits!


----------



## tonkamama

purse collector said:


> Those shoes are very beautiful...
> 
> 
> This is my fav...love that sweater dress and your Balenciaga clutch is gorge


*Thank you Purse ~ I adore all your outfits and the SHOES!!!  *


----------



## tonkamama

*Noukster ~ love how you put everything together & your hair style!!  Love the H&M Chino!!    *


----------



## ShoeLover

Wearing my new Gap booties today:


----------



## Noukster

Romper: Zara
Blouse: H&M
Pants: made them myself
Necklace: made them myself

Thanks so much for the previous comments , i just put on what i came up at that moment  
http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Noukster

ElephanyGirl said:


> Noukster, great pics! I love your eye look, what liner do you use in the lower corner?


Thanks ^_^ I use a palette from "sleek" and that palette is called "storm" i use the lightest pink and brown.



KristyDarling said:


> Noukster -- you are lovely and you MUST be a professional model...am I right? Not only that, your picture quality is excellent and looks straight out of a magazine.  Your outfits are classic yet edgy and impeccably styled....your look is what I aspire to but could never pull off because, alas, I am short and squat so layers and boxy shapes just don't work on me! lol. I look forward to seeing more from you!


Omg how cute of you to say al these nice things ^_^
I'm not a model, i just pose for fun  thanks so much ^_^


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Noukster* - you are very photogenic and have great style!  And you made those pants - I'm impressed


----------



## gnatty8

chicjean said:


> ^ I second this!!!
> 
> also, *gnatty8*, i love everything about this!!! sometimes i wish my bf would spiff up his look


 
Thanks, that is so kind.  Just promise not to point out the pictures and direct him to "dress like that guy..."   :weird:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Crop Sweater + High Waisted Pants


----------



## scarlet555

Noukster, you look amazing-love the look.    



Noukster said:


> Romper: Zara
> Blouse: H&M
> Pants: made them myself
> Necklace: made them myself
> 
> Thanks so much for the previous comments , i just put on what i came up at that moment
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## aliwishesbear

Noukster said:


> More on my blog if you want to see it!
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/




noukster you look so cute!  love the collages too.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Noukster said:


> Romper: Zara
> Blouse: H&M
> Pants: made them myself
> Necklace: made them myself
> 
> Thanks so much for the previous comments , i just put on what i came up at that moment
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/



Wow you look great.  I am loving the pants too. So talented!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Noukster said:


> Romper: Zara
> Blouse: H&M
> Pants: made them myself
> Necklace: made them myself
> 
> Thanks so much for the previous comments , i just put on what i came up at that moment
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/





Noukster said:


> Wow just saw these.  Keep em coming.


----------



## gnatty8

Noukster said:


> More on my blog if you want to see it!
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/



Wow, you've got great style, I like it all.. Here's my own, albeit, less stylish fit for today:











Shoos:


----------



## aliwishesbear

recent outfit!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love that men are wearing pocket squares again!  My dh wears them and it really makes a suit coat look polished yet stylish.  Love your style!





gnatty8 said:


> Wow, you've got great style, I like it all.. Here's my own, albeit, less stylish fit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoos:


----------



## sharbear508

It's been sooo cold in Toronto the past week or so, and I'm finding it hard to stay chic in this weather. I wore my new ASOS fair isle cardigan (my first ASOS purchase ever!) out and loved it!






_ASOS cardigan / Random snood / J Brand jeans / Burberry boots / Chanel bag_

More photos on the blog!


----------



## naughtyelegance

Cool!!



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yay!
> Going to dinner with my love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF dress, Givenchy booties, Balenciaga jacket & bag.
> p.s. taking pics at night is really hard!


----------



## naughtyelegance

Sooo cute. 

Btw, do you wear anything special underneath such a short skirt?



i_love_yorkie said:


> f21 poka dot shirt + f21 kid tutu skirt underneath


----------



## naughtyelegance

You have a pair of amazingly beautiful legs!



jclr said:


> I wasn't pretending to be a robot in the second picture--I was caught mid-pose, trying not to be so boring!
> Gucci Blazer
> Aqua oversized lace T
> Target skirt
> Kate Spade Nude Peep-toe pumps


----------



## xoxoCat

sharbear508 said:


> It's been sooo cold in Toronto the past week or so, and I'm finding it hard to stay chic in this weather. I wore my new ASOS fair isle cardigan (my first ASOS purchase ever!) out and loved it!
> 
> View attachment 1310737
> View attachment 1310738
> View attachment 1310739
> 
> 
> _ASOS cardigan / Random snood / J Brand jeans / Burberry boots / Chanel bag_
> 
> More photos on the blog!



Love this!

Cat.


----------



## platinum_girly

sharbear508 said:


> It's been sooo cold in Toronto the past week or so, and I'm finding it hard to stay chic in this weather. I wore my new ASOS fair isle cardigan (my first ASOS purchase ever!) out and loved it!
> 
> View attachment 1310737
> View attachment 1310738
> View attachment 1310739
> 
> 
> _ASOS cardigan / Random snood / J Brand jeans / Burberry boots / Chanel bag_
> 
> More photos on the blog!


 
LOVE this outfit and especially love the cardigan, HOT!


----------



## Flip88

aliwishesbear said:


> recent outfit!



Gorgeous and so stylish!


----------



## Noukster

gnatty8 said:


> Wow, you've got great style, I like it all.. Here's my own, albeit, less stylish fit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoos:



NICE
i really love it!!


----------



## Noukster

Sweater: H&M
Chino's: H&M
Scarf: Pieces
Necklace: Claire's
Bracelet: Claire's
Ring: Claire's

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## platinum_girly

^You have the cutest jewellery


----------



## sara09

*Noukster*, great outfits, especially the latest one is amazing!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Vintage leather trench coat


----------



## gnatty8

Summer starts when?















Oh yeah, Wednesday;


----------



## kcf68

Gnatty8, 
I like that outfit with the vest.  Could I ask you where it is from??  Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## gnatty8

kcf68 said:


> Gnatty8,
> I like that outfit with the vest.  Could I ask you where it is from??  Thank you!



Sure, it's made by Belstaff.  I got this one at J Crew Liquor Store in NY.


----------



## gnatty8

Who else likes Black Watch tartan?  I do, I do.


----------



## voodoo_mary

pu leaf skirt
d&G denim shirt
vince camuto shoes
ysl mombasa


----------



## bagdoll

gnatty8: I do too! My favorite.. Just got the same color plaid shirt for my husband.. so handsome.


----------



## cbrooke

voodoo- I adore that skirt!  Where did you get it pls?


----------



## DizzyFairy

Voodoo!! i LOVE ur skirt!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Platinum - i love ur gold bling bling with ur chanel bag! goes really well!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, posted in the Gucci forum and thought i mite share it here too... 

me today in 40deg celcius heat


----------



## Marlina

Too many to mention ! Everyone looks great & Stunning !!


----------



## Noukster

Blazer: Only
Scarf: Zara
Pants: H&M
Brogues: Amisu (new yorker)

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## Gerry

That's cute,Nukester. You have a face like a doll.....features so perfect and petite. You look lovely.


----------



## gnatty8

Noukster said:


> Blazer: Only
> Scarf: Zara
> Pants: H&M
> Brogues: Amisu (new yorker)
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com



Another fantastic fit from you.  That watch chain is an unusual, but interesting little detail.  I like that coat too, I am a huge fan of patterned sportcoats, as a quick browse of my fairly sparse posts here will reveal, lol


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


>



Love this!!


----------



## platinum_girly

DizzyFairy said:


> Platinum - i love ur gold bling bling with ur chanel bag! goes really well!!


 


LoveMyMarc said:


> Love this!!


 
Thanks beauties


----------



## angelastoel

me today:


----------



## Noukster

gnatty8 said:


> Another fantastic fit from you.  That watch chain is an unusual, but interesting little detail.  I like that coat too, I am a huge fan of patterned sportcoats, as a quick browse of my fairly sparse posts here will reveal, lol



haha yes i saw that you like that too, it looks awesome on you! Old fashioned is just awesome! ^_^


----------



## *want it all*

*voodoo*: I love how you mix up your pieces, and that skirt is pure awesomeness!!!!!!  

*Dizzy: *How dare you taunt us with your sunny weather and attire?!!!    So jealous!  

*platinum_girly*: Cute shoes!  I have such a tough time with shoes with those types of "ankle backing".  I've tried a few from different lines, and they all rub unnecessarily.  

*angelastoel*: Whee to your Bal!  I really like that scarf, too!   

*Noukster*: You have such great pictures and style...I agree with the poster who said your face is just like a doll!  


Here's my first pic post here in this thread!  :shame:


----------



## gnatty8

I like wearing knit ties from time to time, got this one at RL, shoes are Alden:


----------



## melodoki

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Vintage leather trench coat



gorgeous coat and photos!


----------



## hugable

So many great outfits to view today!  gnatty, you always look so dressed up.  What sort of job are you in, if I may inquire?  

want it all, you should contribute more to this thread!    I like your whole outfit, especially the floral print top!    Ok yes, I am still saving for my house, but I like inspiration from tpf wardrobe section so I can still look, right?  

platinum, I cannot pull off allover pink look, but you look good!  

voodoo mary, I agree with others, that skirt is so unique and pretty!  

Noukster, your vintage vibe is terrific!  More pictures, please!


----------



## alex.losee

with these shoes


----------



## gnatty8

hugable said:


> So many great outfits to view today!  gnatty, you always look so dressed up.  What sort of job are you in, if I may inquire?



Thank you.  I work in corporate finance.


----------



## DisCo

platinum_girly said:


>



I swear p_g, whenever I see your photos you seem to be getting slimmer and slimmer! 



voodoo_mary said:


> pu leaf skirt
> d&G denim shirt
> vince camuto shoes
> ysl mombasa



Love the denim top!



alex.losee said:


> with these shoes



Love your blue dress with the pink belt..and the shoes are cute!! Love your smile too LOL!


----------



## shesnochill

Was digging through my mom's box of old old clothes in our garage and came across this floral top  Interesting right? I esp. love the buttons.


----------



## tonkamama

*so many great outfits!! everyone looking gorgeous!!! *


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*: Cute shoes! I have such a tough time with shoes with those types of "ankle backing". I've tried a few from different lines, and they all rub unnecessarily.
> Here's my first pic post here in this thread! :shame:


 
Eurgh you know i think the rubbing tends to be so much worse when the material is faux leather too, which kinda sucks for me as ethically i prefer to wear faux leather, oh well, suffer for the sake of fashion, right? haha
BTW i really like your outfit, those boots are HOT! You must post in here more often, you really must 



hugable said:


> platinum, I cannot pull off allover pink look, but you look good!!


 
You know i think that this is the first time that i have worn an all over hot pink piece, but i really liked the colour on me, sometimes what we think we can't get away with is totally the opposite IRL 



DisCo said:


> I swear p_g, whenever I see your photos you seem to be getting slimmer and slimmer!


 
Haha it must be all an illusion as i am not losing weight, i am eat, eat, eat right about now, haha



annaversary said:


> Was digging through my mom's box of old old clothes in our garage and came across this floral top  Interesting right? I esp. love the buttons.


 
This look really suits you, i swear Anna you have really great taste in clothes (and bags of course)


----------



## Noukster

Chanel style

Yesterday evening




The hat was just for the photo 






Today





Blazer: Amisu
Lace top: H&M
Pants: H&M
Heels: Guess
Necklace: Chanel
Purse: Chanel 2.55

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Really beautiful photos....great outfit also!


----------



## hugable

Platinum , yes you never quite know for certain unless you try it out for yourself.    hey and no update from you in the leather shorts thread?


----------



## SprnkldStiletto




----------



## xoxoCat

Noukster said:


> Chanel style
> 
> Yesterday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat was just for the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Amisu
> Lace top: H&M
> Pants: H&M
> Heels: Guess
> Necklace: Chanel
> Purse: Chanel 2.55
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/





Love it! I checked out your blog too. You have an amazing sense of style.

Cat


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annaversary said:


> Was digging through my mom's box of old old clothes in our garage and came across this floral top  Interesting right? I esp. love the buttons.



Its a really sweet cardigan ..love how you styled it


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Red velvet + Glitter Heels


----------



## megt10

Wow, everyone is looking great. You are all so inspiring! Today I am hanging out at home.


----------



## *want it all*

hugable said:


> want it all, you should contribute more to this thread!    I like your whole outfit, especially the floral print top!    Ok yes, I am still saving for my house, but I like inspiration from tpf wardrobe section so I can still look, right?


*hugable*!  Thank you!  Well, even though it's my 1st pic here in this thread, I have posted pics elsewhere on tpf (the Forever 21 mod pic thread, Glass Slipper forum, etc).  Finally branching out and contributing here.   Now that I've dipped my foot in here, I'll add more in the future.    Oooh girl, yes, it's totally fine that you glance over at the wardrobe section for inspiration!  I know you will be good and continue to save for your big house purchase.   



platinum_girly said:


> Eurgh you know i think the rubbing tends to be so much worse when the material is faux leather too, which kinda sucks for me as ethically i prefer to wear faux leather, oh well, suffer for the sake of fashion, right? haha
> BTW i really like your outfit, those boots are HOT! You must post in here more often, you really must


Oh, isn't that the truth?  Suffering for the sake of fashion...man, we women can be so silly sometimes.  

Thank you so much for the compliment and encouragement.    I actually took a few pics for the Glass Slipper forum ladies (but haven't uploaded yet)...  I guess I can post them here, too though I wasn't quite expecting to post another set of pics quite this soon though!  LOL!      



megt10 said:


> Wow, everyone is looking great. You are all so inspiring! Today I am hanging out at home.


If you dress like that hanging out at home, damn, I look like a hot mess in my PJs!


----------



## Helena928

you guys are are looking amazing!! here are my latest 2 outfits


----------



## Helena928

threw a sweater on top of one of my favorite dresses


----------



## voodoo_mary

happy chinese new year everyone!








blue and red stripe jersey dress
switched to platform shoes instead of those in photo


----------



## SprnkldStiletto

CrazyBeautifulU- The glitter heels are amazing.
Helena- The muted sweater/stockings look great with the bright dress!
&
Voodoo_Mary- Your dress is so cheery and fun!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

voodoo_mary said:


> happy chinese new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue and red stripe jersey dress
> switched to platform shoes instead of those in photo



Wow, I love this dress!! For some reason, I love blues with red. Especially turquoise!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i'm in the mood for spring and floral 
w/ my Marc Jacobs clutch


----------



## purse collector

voodoo_mary said:


> pu leaf skirt
> d&G denim shirt
> vince camuto shoes
> ysl mombasa


Omg ! I so love this outfit and the skirt is super adorable! Where is it from? Whats pu?


----------



## megt10

*want it all* said:


> *hugable*! Thank you! Well, even though it's my 1st pic here in this thread, I have posted pics elsewhere on tpf (the Forever 21 mod pic thread, Glass Slipper forum, etc). Finally branching out and contributing here.  Now that I've dipped my foot in here, I'll add more in the future.  Oooh girl, yes, it's totally fine that you glance over at the wardrobe section for inspiration! I know you will be good and continue to save for your big house purchase.
> 
> Oh, isn't that the truth? Suffering for the sake of fashion...man, we women can be so silly sometimes.
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliment and encouragement.  I actually took a few pics for the Glass Slipper forum ladies (but haven't uploaded yet)... I guess I can post them here, too though I wasn't quite expecting to post another set of pics quite this soon though! LOL!
> 
> *If you dress like that hanging out at home, damn, I look like a hot mess in my PJs*!


Actually most of my sweater dresses are just as comfy as my sweats. I spent 2 years supervising a renovation project. I barely got out of sweats and I got really lazy about my appearance. I swore that wouldn't happen again. So even when I am just hanging at home I try and put on something a tad nicer but just as comfy


----------



## xoxoCat

Helena928 said:


> you guys are are looking amazing!! here are my latest 2 outfits



The color of your Balenciaga....


Cat


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> Platinum , yes you never quite know for certain unless you try it out for yourself. hey and no update from you in the leather shorts thread?


 
Haha i haven't actually bought any shorts yet, i went to buy those from Boohoo.com but they had sold out in my size 
So i guess it is back to the drawing board...



*want it all* said:


> Oh, isn't that the truth? Suffering for the sake of fashion...man, we women can be so silly sometimes.
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliment and encouragement.  I actually took a few pics for the Glass Slipper forum ladies (but haven't uploaded yet)... I guess I can post them here, too though I wasn't quite expecting to post another set of pics quite this soon though! LOL!


 
Haha we women are totally silly. Ever notice how men dress for comfort and women dress for looking great (no matter the pain/cost/etc...) ?

And yes, definately post here more often, i for one really look forward to seeing some more outfits from you 



linhhhuynh said:


> i'm in the mood for spring and floral
> w/ my Marc Jacobs clutch


 
You look fab *Linhh *i really think you pulled the outfit togther nicely with the colour theme, and your nailpolish looks fab, may i ask the brand and shade please?


----------



## Noukster

Sweater: Zara
Blouse: H&M
Skirt: Primark
Shoes: i dunno 
Cameo: From my grandma
Ring: Six

Thanks soooooo much for the comments on my previous looks (makes me happy) ^_^

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Mohair Sweater


----------



## gnatty8

I wore suede shoes in, gasp, winter.. Not sure about this coat,














Shoes:


----------



## linhhhuynh

platinum_girly said:


> You look fab *Linhh *i really think you pulled the outfit togther nicely with the colour theme, and your nailpolish looks fab, may i ask the brand and shade please?



thanks Suzie  it's OPI, let me PM you with the name, i forgot it


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## TheKittyTheCat

linhhhuynh said:


> i'm in the mood for spring and floral
> w/ my Marc Jacobs clutch


 

I like your shoes! Who makes them?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^they're Aldo!


----------



## *want it all*

megt10 said:


> So even when I am just hanging at home  I try and put on something a tad nicer but just as comfy


Good for you, *megt10*!   



platinum_girly said:


> Haha i haven't actually bought any shorts  yet, i went to buy those from Boohoo.com but they had sold out in my  size
> 
> Haha we women are totally silly. Ever notice how men dress for comfort  and women dress for looking great (no matter the pain/cost/etc...) ?
> 
> And yes, definately post here more often, i for one really look forward to seeing some more outfits from you


I know that first part was directed at *hugable*,  but I'm sorry your Boohoo pair was sold out! What about your  other option...the one that kinda had a mini skirt feel to it?  

LOL, I'm rather impressed by some ladies here (shout out to *CrazyBeautifulU*)   ...their shoe choices are so pretty, but I can't help but think they  must be uncomfortable after a relatively short period of time.  

Thank you, girl, here are the pics I took for the glass slipper forum  (hence the emphasis/pics on the shoes, LOL)!  Forgive the changing leg  color...my pics were taken in the foyer where different amounts of light  filter in, and I experimented with flash and no flash...

















gnatty8 said:


> I wore suede shoes in, gasp, winter.. Not sure about this coat,


*gnatty8, *I like the coat.


----------



## b00mbaka

Helena928 said:


> threw a sweater on top of one of my favorite dresses


 
Your stocking are so cute! Where did you find flannel stockings?



gnatty8 said:


> I wore suede shoes in, gasp, winter.. Not sure about this coat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes:


 
You look great! Winter is the best time to wear suede if it isn't snowing. I really like your jacket


----------



## hugable

Want it all, don't worry I am saving and being good.    I didn't know you have already posted other outfits elsewhere.  :shame:  I saw leather shorts post, but I missed the others.  You really do have GREAT  legs!!  So shapely..reminds me of vanessa Hudgens!    Sandals are so cute!  they are comfortable? 

Platinum, oh that sucks your first choice sold out.  I hope another pair you like comes up.  

Elephany, your tights look so warm.


----------



## platinum_girly

linhhhuynh said:


> thanks Suzie  it's OPI, let me PM you with the name, i forgot it


 
Thankyou for that, will hopefully get some by this weekend 



*want it all* said:


> I know that first part was directed at *hugable*, but I'm sorry your Boohoo pair was sold out! What about your other option...the one that kinda had a mini skirt feel to it?
> 
> Thank you, girl, here are the pics I took for the glass slipper forum (hence the emphasis/pics on the shoes, LOL)! Forgive the changing leg color...my pics were taken in the foyer where different amounts of light filter in, and I experimented with flash and no flash...


 
I am thinking it will be back to the drawing board with the shorts, i will probs take a browse around today whilst i am moderately bored as don't need to do anything until this afternoon, haha

And i know, i know, we are SUPPOSED to be concentrating on your outfit and shoes but your legs are so amazing that they are a distraction, as *hugable* mentioned they are really Vanessa hudgens like, so toned and lean, i am now seriously having leg envy 



hugable said:


> Platinum, oh that sucks your first choice sold out. I hope another pair you like comes up.


 
It does suck, i really shouldn't of messed around so much and just pulled the trigger, but i look at it like they weren't meant to be, i will find others


----------



## Noukster

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bell bottoms


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is my outfit of the day: 







http://www.lawfashionista.blogspot.com/


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> I am thinking it will be back to the drawing board with the shorts, i will probs take a browse around today whilst i am moderately bored as don't need to do anything until this afternoon, haha


Well, being moderately bored will have its advantages then.  At least you stand a good chance at being fruitful in locating the ideal pair of leather shorts.  Good luck!  



platinum_girly said:


> And i know, i know, we are SUPPOSED to be concentrating on your outfit  and shoes but your legs are so amazing that they are a distraction, as *hugable* mentioned they are really Vanessa hudgens like, so toned and lean, i am now seriously having leg envy





hugable said:


> You really do have GREAT  legs!!  So shapely..reminds me of vanessa Hudgens!    Sandals are so cute!  they are comfortable?


Oh my goodness, you two...I am so  about the legs comments and comparison to Vanessa Hudgens.  *platinum_girly*, woman, no reason for leg envy...ahem, please refer to prior romper pics.   
*
hugable*: Yes, the sandals are very comfy...from what I can tell anyway.  I only test drove the sandals for the pics since it's still too cold here to wear them outside.  I only slapped on that dress and shoes for the mod shots, but the sandals haven't pinched or rubbed anywhere so they're definitely keepers!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my latest two outfits:

Sunday church:
Antik Patik dress
Salvatore Ferragamo belt
Lanvin booties
Chanel jumbo flap









Today outfit:
Banan Republic blazer
Michael Kors Cashmere sweater
LUX jeans
Lanvin blue patents boots
Balenciaga Work in green


----------



## bagladyseattle

Noukster said:


> Sweater: Zara
> Blouse: H&M
> Skirt: Primark
> Shoes: i dunno
> Cameo: From my grandma
> Ring: Six
> 
> Thanks soooooo much for the comments on my previous looks (makes me happy) ^_^
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


 
Great out fit.  Love the uniform of colors.  Gorgeous pics of you.  Oh, did I fab photography.


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> Well, being moderately bored will have its advantages then. At least you stand a good chance at being fruitful in locating the ideal pair of leather shorts. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you two...I am so  about the legs comments and comparison to Vanessa Hudgens. *platinum_girly*, woman, no reason for leg envy...ahem, please refer to prior romper pics.


 
Oh shush, i have to tan and use cocoa butter on my legs to be able to get them out, yours are just perfectly toned, i bet no cellulite is there at all, even if a magnifying glass were on them, you are soooo lucky 

Well i had a look around and no shorts that i could really see, but i went back to the Boohoo ones and see that some sizes that were out of stock appear to of been replenished so fingers crossed that my size will be soon


----------



## aliwishesbear

i love these suspender tights (i know i know everyone has them)...still love them though!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

^ love it all. what jewelry are you wearing?


----------



## hugable

platinum_girly said:


> It does suck, i really shouldn't of messed around so much and just pulled the trigger, but i look at it like they weren't meant to be, i will find others


 


platinum_girly said:


> Oh shush, i have to tan and use cocoa butter on my legs to be able to get them out, yours are just perfectly toned, i bet no cellulite is there at all, even if a magnifying glass were on them, you are soooo lucky
> 
> Well i had a look around and no shorts that i could really see, but i went back to the Boohoo ones and see that some sizes that were out of stock appear to of been replenished so fingers crossed that my size will be soon


platinum, I am happy your luck has changed for the better, it appears! Hope Boohoo shall restock your size! 

What is the secret for your gams, want it all?  Maybe I should visit the health section and see if you have posted tips!  I am with platinum, your legs are so smooth and even! 

platinum, you put self tanner on? You do not have the orange glow of celebrities so you must use a good product!  

bagladyseattle, you look so polished in your two outfits!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*Noukster*: I love your photos! You look wonderful.

*Crazybeautiful*: Awesome pants!

*Aliwishesbear*: Great stockings

Here's mine from today:


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG I want that Pamela Love talon cuff soooooo bad, Caroulemapoulen!!  I have been stalking it ever since it first came out. I just can't pull the trigger on that price! It's stunning on you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I want that Pamela Love talon cuff soooooo bad, Caroulemapoulen!!  I have been stalking it ever since it first came out. I just can't pull the trigger on that price! It's stunning on you!



Aww, thanks! :shame: 

I had a hard time dealing with the pricetag too, so I waited around one year, I guess. Then I wished for cash for Christmas, and the I added the missing part myself and went out and bought it. It's been mine for over one year now, and I wear it almost daily, so I think you should go out and get it.


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> platinum, I am happy your luck has changed for the better, it appears! Hope Boohoo shall restock your size!
> 
> platinum, you put self tanner on? You do not have the orange glow of celebrities so you must use a good product!


 
Haha fingers crossed, i will be stalking Boohoo daily and snap them up if i see them reappear 

Yes i use tan in a bottle, i am as white as a sheet naturally (Scottish) and with my hair dyed so dark then i end up looking a bit un-natural and ill if i do not add a bit of colour to my skin, haha

I would hope that one of my friends would inform me if i ever ended up looking like Lilo or Dale winton though


----------



## gnatty8

*want it all* said:


> *gnatty8, *I like the coat.





b00mbaka said:


> You look great! Winter is the best time to wear suede if it isn't snowing. I really like your jacket



Thanks you guys. The coat is by Gucci, from the Tom Ford days, and it's one of my favorites, although I only wear it once or twice a year. 

Some fuddy duddy stuff:


----------



## tonkamama

*Today I am wearing....
*
*Sweater: T by AW
T shirt (under sweater): Vince
Skinny pants: Max & Co
Boots: Tory Burch
Skinny belt & Clutch: Louis Vuitton
*


----------



## tonkamama

*Noukster & aliwishesbear ~  as usual!  
PrincessBal, bagladyseattle & caroulemapoulen ~ love your style!
gnatty8 ~ Love you Gucci coat!!  I have few Gucci pieces from the Tom Ford Era... love them.   *


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

linhhhuynh said:


> ^they're Aldo!


 
Thanks Linhh


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Oh shush, i have to tan and use cocoa butter on my legs to be able to get them out, yours are just perfectly toned, i bet no cellulite is there at all, even if a magnifying glass were on them, you are soooo lucky
> 
> Well i had a look around and no shorts that i could really see, but i went back to the Boohoo ones and see that some sizes that were out of stock appear to of been replenished so fingers crossed that my size will be soon


Okay, I must shush now then...all I have to do is use OTC moisturizer.  :shame:  Ooh, but you have scared me with the magnifying glass thought though!    I dare not to say that about myself...magnifying glasses can be powerful!  :boxing:  

Oh, that's fantastic, *platinum_girly*!  Here's to Boohoo replenishing your size!   



hugable said:


> What is the secret for your gams, want it all?  Maybe I should visit the health section and see if you have posted tips!  I am with platinum, your legs are so smooth and even!


Awww, I wish I had more to offer, but it's primarily a function of good genes and running track back in high school.  I think the thread where I talked about it was in the F21 modeling pic thread.  

*tonkamama*: Love your entire outfit!


----------



## lilflobowl

Today's the first day of the Lunar New Year so I decided to take my pair a hot pink carigan with my hot pink CLs!


----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Only
Chino pants: H&M
Belt: Primark
Ring: Primark
Necklace: Primark
Wedges: Primark

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Suede and Plaid back pants + huge sweater


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Rubypout

Love the top *Platinum*


----------



## hugable

platinum_girly said:


> Haha fingers crossed, i will be stalking Boohoo daily and snap them up if i see them reappear
> 
> I would hope that one of my friends would inform me if i ever ended up looking like Lilo or Dale winton though


Yes stalk that site, platinum! Don't forget to post pics in the leather shorts thread when you get it! (notice I did not say "if")!  

LOL, you better have friends on your side! My, can you imagine going out of the house with such crazy shades of orange? 

Hey and is it warmer in England now? You make me jealous of your lightweight attire. ush:



*want it all* said:


> Awww, I wish I had more to offer, but it's primarily a function of good genes and running track back in high school. I think the thread where I talked about it was in the F21 modeling pic thread.


:weird: That's it??? I am going to the Forever 21 thread and hope there is more to it than that..I wish my parents passed on such good genes! :greengrin:

Okay, I checked the thread and didn't want to go back to old post, but NO FAIR, want it all!  You don't have to do any maintenance!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pictures from the ECCO Walk In Style Award this tuesday during Copenhagen Fashion Week, I'm wearing TOpshop, Chloé, Vintage, Balenciaga, Pamela Love, Louis Vuitton:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*caroulemapoulen* - very nice  you have a really good eye for accessories - I especially like your rings.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Noukster

Cardigan: H&M
Sweater with a dear on it: Zara
Chino's (again ): H&M
Belt: Mexx
Necklace: Claire's
Heels: Primark
NouksterInTheCity.blogspot.com


----------



## Laurie8504

Love your outfit caroulemapoulen!  It looks great for a fashion week event!

Platinum, what kind of bag is that?  Pretty color!


----------



## platinum_girly

^It is Steve madden "Medal of honor" bag


----------



## PrincessBal

Here's my outfit of the day: 






http://lawfashionista.blogspot.com/


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> Yes stalk that site, platinum! Don't forget to post pics in the leather shorts thread when you get it! (notice I did not say "if")!
> 
> LOL, you better have friends on your side! My, can you imagine going out of the house with such crazy shades of orange?
> 
> Hey and is it warmer in England now? You make me jealous of your lightweight attire. ush:


 
Haha i will totally post pics of the shorts when i get them, hopefully soon 

Luckily my girls would be the first to point out to me if i overdid it with the tan, my girly BFF actually tans far more than i do, but i think we are both shades of brown rather than orange, thank goodness :sunnies

The weather just can't make its mind up- one day warm and mild and the next windy and cold, last night for example was freezing (and i made the mistake of wearing a chiffon blouse and heels )


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:


> Pictures from the ECCO Walk In Style Award this tuesday during Copenhagen Fashion Week, I'm wearing TOpshop, Chloé, Vintage, Balenciaga, Pamela Love, Louis Vuitton:



Love your style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Flip88 said:


> Love your style





Laurie8504 said:


> Love your outfit caroulemapoulen!  It looks great for a fashion week event!



Thank you so much, both of you!


----------



## chantal1922

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks you guys. The coat is by Gucci, from the Tom Ford days, and it's one of my favorites, although I only wear it once or twice a year.
> 
> Some fuddy duddy stuff:


Love this!


----------



## Helena928

For those who asked, I got my tights at H&M this past winter! They came in a 2 pack! 



SprnkldStiletto said:


> Helena- The muted sweater/stockings look great with the bright dress!


 
THanks so much!!! 


xoxoCat said:


> The color of your Balenciaga....


 
Thank you, it's my favorite color that i own!


----------



## ReisKitty

caroulemapoulen! I so wish your blog was in English also! I love your style!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Friday's outfit for work:






Then after work a quick swap of shoes and the addition of a bag for a catch up with some of my friends:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ReisKitty said:


> caroulemapoulen! I so wish your blog was in English also! I love your style!



I normally add an english summary, but at the moment it's fashion week, so I'm babbling about stuff that happens with people the Danes know, that's why there's no summary these days. It will be back in a few days though, maybe even tomorrow 

And thank you very much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ReisKitty said:


> caroulemapoulen! I so wish your blog was in English also! I love your style!



if you have Google Chrome, it gives the option to translate.


----------



## *want it all*

*caroulemapoulen: *What a fabulous outfit!  

*platinum_girly*: How funny, I'm waiting for a floral chiffon top in the mail...UPS tracking says it should be here tomorrow.    It has these tie thing-a-ma-bobs by the neckline that I'm not to sure about.    I probably won't tie it in a bow and will just leave it alone, LOL.  

*hugable*:  Yeah, no big hush-hush secret...I'd totally share if I did!


----------



## kells1983

I'm loving this necklace!! I wonder where I can find it here....??



Noukster said:


> Blouse: Only
> Chino pants: H&M
> Belt: Primark
> Ring: Primark
> Necklace: Primark
> Wedges: Primark
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*: How funny, I'm waiting for a floral chiffon top in the mail...UPS tracking says it should be here tomorrow.  It has these tie thing-a-ma-bobs by the neckline that I'm not to sure about.  I probably won't tie it in a bow and will just leave it alone, LOL.


 
Haha that is so funny, do you happen to have a pic of it? I would love to see 
You know i didn't even realise it was so sheer until the flash on the camera kinda flashed though the fabic and showed my bra in all it's glory


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*want it all* said:


> *caroulemapoulen: *What a fabulous outfit!



Thank you so much


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Suede flares


----------



## Laurie8504

^ Are your pants black (hard to tell with the sunlight)?  I like the black/olive combo!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly

^Ooh i LOVE your Bal, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Noukster

I'm not sure about this look >_<

Sweater: H&M
Pants: made them myself
Wedges: Primark
Necklace: New Yorker
Ring: Primark

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## ReisKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> if you have Google Chrome, it gives the option to translate.


 
Thanks DC! I'm def going to check that out!


----------



## ReisKitty

angelastoel said:


>


 
This jacket is perfect! May I ask who makes it?


----------



## ReisKitty

angelastoel- I just read your blog- That Isbael Marant jacket is to TDF!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

angelastoel said:


> Nice outfit.  Love how you put it together.


----------



## PrincessBal

My casual weekend outfit:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you Laurie! They are black =) 



Laurie8504 said:


> ^ Are your pants black (hard to tell with the sunlight)?  I like the black/olive combo!


----------



## tonkamama

My today's outfit:

Silk blouse ~ Vince
Fitted blazer ~ T by A. Wang
Paperbag waist trousers ~ Vince
Wedge ~ Dolce Vita
Clutch ~ Balenciaga


----------



## la_Monita

new dress from pimkie was my party oufit this weekend


----------



## Marlina

At the park with my son who's skateboarding ~


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE your LV


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## maye

Noukster: I love your pictures and your style!


Noukster said:


> I'm not sure about this look >_<
> 
> Sweater: H&M
> Pants: made them myself
> Wedges: Primark
> Necklace: New Yorker
> Ring: Primark
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Haha that is so funny, do you happen to have a pic of it? I would love to see
> 
> You know i didn't even realise it was so sheer until the flash on the camera kinda flashed though the fabic and showed my bra in all it's glory


Sure thing, here it is (notice the tie thingies):






Those ties looked weird undone so here's what I did:





lol, but at least you weren't wearing a ratty bra!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> Sure thing, here it is (notice the tie thingies):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ties looked weird undone so here's what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but at least you weren't wearing a ratty bra!


 
Oh wow that is so pretty, i really like it. Your whole outfit is lovely, i really like those boots too


----------



## Noukster

T-shirt: sans-online.nl
Jeans: H&M
Hamsa bracelet: hippe-hebbedingetjes.nl
Necklace: Dior
Shoes: Market


Noukster In The City.blogspot.com


----------



## Helena928




----------



## DisCo

angelastoel said:


>





angelastoel said:


>



Love all of your looks! Your blog is inspiring too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

*want it all* said:


> Sure thing, here it is (notice the tie thingies):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ties looked weird undone so here's what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but at least you weren't wearing a ratty bra!


I love this top, can i ask where you got it?


----------



## hugable

CoachGirl12 said:


> I love this top, can i ask where you got it?


love it too, want it all..your styling for the top is awesome as well!


----------



## tonkamama

I was wearing the same trousers by Vince from yesterday (Love it!) 
Asymmetrical Halter Sweater ~ Vince  
Shoes ~ Tory Burch 
Bag ~ Balenciaga Part Time


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Oh wow that is so pretty, i really like it. Your whole outfit is lovely, i really like those boots too





CoachGirl12 said:


> I love this top, can i ask where you got it?





hugable said:


> love it too, want it all..your styling for the top is awesome as well!


Thank you *platinum_girly*, *CoachGirl12*, and *hugable!  :kiss:

Coachgirl, *I bought the top from nordstrom, and as for sizing, it runs large.  Size down, should you order it!  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bellatr...156311?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=304

*Helena, *I esp. adore your outfit w/the striped skirt!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Sutherland
Chino's: H&M
Scarf: H&M
Ring: Primark
Heels: market

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## kcf68

Helena928 said:


>


 
Luv your outfits but really really love the leopard shoes!!


----------



## Laurie8504

Noukster said:


> Blouse: Sutherland
> Chino's: H&M
> Scarf: H&M
> Ring: Primark
> Heels: market
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/



I like that this outfit is entirely blue (even your eyeshadow!) yet somehow it doesn't seem like too much.  Very nicely put together!


----------



## aliwishesbear

ElephanyGirl said:


> ^ love it all. what jewelry are you wearing?



Thanks ElephanyGirl!  The necklace is from Thailand.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather skirt


----------



## b00mbaka

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather skirt


 
I just bought a similiar skirt from forever21. I love the way you are rocking yours


----------



## rachael_alex

My outfits from the last two days and from last night 




Topshop dress, Topshop belt, Elizabeth & James ring, Next necklace, Joie boots.








Forever 21 cardigan, Kimchi Blue cami, J brand skinny jeans, Joie boots, Elizabeth & James ring, Balenciaga Part Time bag.








TFNC @ Asos dress, YSL Tribute mary-jane heels, Elizabeth & James ring, Topshop bangle, Dorothy Perkins ring, Chanel 2.55 bag.

Check out my new blog below  Thanks girls xoxo


----------



## platinum_girly

rachael_alex said:


> My outfits from the last two days and from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop dress, Topshop belt, Elizabeth & James ring, Next necklace, Joie boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 cardigan, Kimchi Blue cami, J brand skinny jeans, Joie boots, Elizabeth & James ring, Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFNC @ Asos dress, YSL Tribute mary-jane heels, Elizabeth & James ring, Topshop bangle, Dorothy Perkins ring, Chanel 2.55 bag.
> 
> Check out my new blog below  Thanks girls xoxo


 

You look amazing in all of your outfits, i especially love the first one, all are very VH inspired


----------



## flsurfergirl3

rachael_alex said:


> My outfits from the last two days and from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop dress, Topshop belt, Elizabeth & James ring, Next necklace, Joie boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 cardigan, Kimchi Blue cami, J brand skinny jeans, Joie boots, Elizabeth & James ring, Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFNC @ Asos dress, YSL Tribute mary-jane heels, Elizabeth & James ring, Topshop bangle, Dorothy Perkins ring, Chanel 2.55 bag.
> 
> Check out my new blog below  Thanks girls xoxo



dead serious...when i opened this thread and saw your first pic, i thought i accidentally opened the ashley tisdale thread!!!!!!!! and then the last pic...just like vanessa hudgens! looking good!!


----------



## rachael_alex

Thanks girlies  xoxo


----------



## *want it all*

*rachael_alex:* nice compilation of outfits!  

*platinum_girly:* Love your cardi choice in that bold blue shade!


----------



## Noukster

Cardigan: H&M
Blouse: Zara
Pants: H&M
Necklaces: Primark

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## rachael_alex

I'm wearing: H&M vest top, Asos leather aviator jacket, J brand skinny jeans, Chinese Laundry Turbo boots, Elizabeth & James ring, Ray Ban Cats 1000 sunglasses and i'm carrying my Balenciaga Part Time bag.


----------



## PrincessBal

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Motorcycle Jacket


----------



## quynh_1206

rachael_alex ~ you have a great sense of style! You do resemble Vanessa hudgens. You just look great, overall!

Noukster ~ I really enjoy looking at your outfit posts. you could never do wrong.

PrincessBal ~ you look lovely!

CrazybeautifulU ~ love everything. Especially the shoes!


----------



## rachael_alex

Aww thanks hunny! xoxo


----------



## ReisKitty

PrincessBal said:


> Here's what I wore today:



You always put together great outfits ! Checked out yr blog & look forward to future posts


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

i have always been way too shy to post here, but i decided to go for it today. 

so! i can _never_ get the youtube embedding thing to work, but here's a video (instead of a photo) of my outfit! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5qxhdP7kc

keep looking amazing everyone, i stalk this thread almost every other day!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> i have always been way too shy to post here, but i decided to go for it today.
> 
> so! i can _never_ get the youtube embedding thing to work, but here's a video (instead of a photo) of my outfit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5qxhdP7kc
> 
> keep looking amazing everyone, i stalk this thread almost every other day!



well, that's the cutest thing ever 
great outfit, too!


----------



## DisCo

Noukster said:


> Cardigan: H&M
> Blouse: Zara
> Pants: H&M
> Necklaces: Primark
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/



Love everything especially the necklaces!


----------



## gnatty8

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> i have always been way too shy to post here, but i decided to go for it today.
> 
> so! i can _never_ get the youtube embedding thing to work, but here's a video (instead of a photo) of my outfit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5qxhdP7kc
> 
> keep looking amazing everyone, i stalk this thread almost every other day!



OK, very cool idea, but I am way too bashful to do the same..


----------



## Noukster

Sweater: H&M
Pants: H&M
Heels: Primark
Necklace: Mijnnaamketting.nl 
8% Kortingcode:*Noukster*
Bracelet: Claire's
Ring: Lucardi

http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is my outfit for today - it was actually pretty warm today and I was fine with just the blazer! Crazy for February!


----------



## kcf68

^I love the photograhy!  It is kinda cool how the pretty the building are.  Your outfit matchs with your scenery..


----------



## PrincessBal

Aww thanks! It's London, I love living here


----------



## rachael_alex

My outfit from my night out last night!









I wore: A Rebecca Taylor romper, Givenchy Birdcage booties, Elizabeth & James ring, an Oasis bangle, Topshop bangles, and I carried my Cole Haan Phoebe crossbody bag.

Check out my blog below!  xoxo


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love the romper, so cute.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

PrincessBal said:


> Here is my outfit for today - it was actually pretty warm today and I was fine with just the blazer! Crazy for February!



Nice outfit and pic.  How did you manage this shot?  So nice.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Platform wedges + sequins


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## caitycat

ElephanyGirl said:


>



beautiful outfit. where is the scarf from? I love it, really cute with the white sweater... and also in love with the shoes. so cute


----------



## aleare

Good job all of you


----------



## ElephanyGirl

caitycat said:


> beautiful outfit. where is the scarf from? I love it, really cute with the white sweater... and also in love with the shoes. so cute



this is the scarf: http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/tolani-tie-dye-crush-scarf-as-seen-on-vanessa-hudgens-2354
ever since i saw that pic of vanessa, i knew i NEEDED this in my wardrobe. the perfect colors!


----------



## quynh_1206

rachael_alex said:


> My outfit from my night out last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore: A Rebecca Taylor romper, Givenchy Birdcage booties, Elizabeth & James ring, an Oasis bangle, Topshop bangles, and I carried my Cole Haan Phoebe crossbody bag.
> 
> Check out my blog below!  xoxo


 
SO jealous...I have been searching everywhere for this sold out RT romper. Looks gorgeous on ya!


----------



## caitycat

ElephanyGirl said:


> this is the scarf: http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/tolani-tie-dye-crush-scarf-as-seen-on-vanessa-hudgens-2354
> ever since i saw that pic of vanessa, i knew i NEEDED this in my wardrobe. the perfect colors!



ah i meant the leopard one! I just saw that outfit and love that one too though. you wear it better than vanessa!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

oops, sorry! the leopard one is from free people: http://www.freepeople.com/loving-le...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/


----------



## caitycat

no worries, now i have 2 to choose from...you just made this harder! thanks for the inspo and link!


----------



## platinum_girly

My lovely hubby bought me this gorgeous watch for Valentine's day and gave it to me today (early) as he knew it would need a few links taken out of it and so i can wear it on the day, i LOVE it!!!


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> My lovely hubby bought me this gorgeous watch for Valentine's day and gave it to me today (early) as he knew it would need a few links taken out of it and so i can wear it on the day, i LOVE it!!!



Nice watch platinum_girly, enjoy it!!


----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> Nice watch platinum_girly, enjoy it!!


 
Thankyou very much *gnatty*, i look forward to seeing more outfits from you (hopefully soon)


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou very much *gnatty*, i look forward to seeing more outfits from you (hopefully soon)


 
Will try today, am wearing some pretty boring stuff today, donegal trousers and a cardigan, but a red gingham shirt to remind me that the motorcycle riding days of spring are around the corner here in the south..


----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Only
Chino's: H&M
Belt: New Yorker
Jewelry: Primark
Wedges: Primark
http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Killer heels


----------



## *want it all*

*platinum_girly*: your hubby is so sweet!    I'm quite fond of your earrings and necklace, too!  

*CrazyBeautifulU*: Killer shoes? I say your whole shoe collection must be killer!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*: your hubby is so sweet!  I'm quite fond of your earrings and necklace, too!


 
Thankyou girl, now when are you going to have more photos of your stunning self to show us?


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou girl, now when are you going to have more photos of your stunning self to show us?


:shame: Awww, well, girls night out is coming up so I will be sure to snap a pic!  :buttercup:


----------



## rachael_alex

.


----------



## rachael_alex

platinum_girly said:


> My lovely hubby bought me this gorgeous watch for Valentine's day and gave it to me today (early) as he knew it would need a few links taken out of it and so i can wear it on the day, i LOVE it!!!



You look stunning here! Love your hair! And you're lucky to have a guy with good taste, that watch is gorgeous! xoxo


----------



## ElephanyGirl

channeling nicole richie today


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks great! And you are a very lucky girl *Platinum*! Love the watch!


----------



## aliwishesbear

the elbow patches on this h&m top are sooo cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love the top!


----------



## platinum_girly

rachael_alex said:


> You look stunning here! Love your hair! And you're lucky to have a guy with good taste, that watch is gorgeous! xoxo


 
Thankyou girl, and yes he has good taste, only because he had saw me eyeing it up previously 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Everyone looks great! And you are a very lucky girl *Platinum*! Love the watch!


 
Awww thanks, i truly love it 



aliwishesbear said:


> the elbow patches on this h&m top are sooo cute!


 
I was so going to buy that jumper but decided against at the last min, now i wish i had bought it, you look great!


----------



## hugable

platinum_girly said:


> yes he has good taste, only because he had saw me eyeing it up previously


You are lucky in another way then..you have an attentive DH!  I really like your posted outfit, too. 

Elephanygirl, you have such varied accessories..they work w/the outfit.


----------



## gnatty8

Here you go Platinum, here's today...


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Sharp dresser indeed


----------



## tonkamama

*ElephanyGirl ~ love your outfits!!  So cute!!  *


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> You are lucky in another way then..you have an attentive DH!  I really like your posted outfit, too.


 
Haha yes he is that, it always helps that i drop hints like bombshells 

And thankyou again for your sweet words 



gnatty8 said:


> Here you go Platinum, here's today...


 
You look fab, LOVE that leather jacket, very sexy


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Helena928

Yay, friday is here!  Here are some outfits from this past week:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Helena928 said:


> Yay, friday is here! Here are some outfits from this past week:


 

you kill it everytime


----------



## Noukster

Cardigan: Primark
Shorts: H&M
Panty: Primark
Heels: Primark
Jewelry: Claire's
Watch: Guess collection
xxx


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Noukster said:


> Cardigan: Primark
> Shorts: H&M
> Panty: Primark
> Heels: Primark
> Jewelry: Claire's
> Watch: Guess collection
> xxx


----------



## aliwishesbear

> I was so going to buy that jumper but decided against at the last min, now i wish i had bought it, you look great!





> Everyone looks great! And you are a very lucky girl Platinum! Love the watch!



Thanks platinum and cute_classy!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Faux fur collar blazer


----------



## annemerrick

^^^LOVE the jeans!!!  I am a huge fan of a super wide leg!  What brand are they?  They are a great color!


----------



## LAltiero85

Helena928 said:


> Yay, friday is here!  Here are some outfits from this past week:


Soooo classy, yet fun!!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## LAltiero85

crazybeautifulu said:


> faux fur collar blazer


gorgeous!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

ElephanyGirl said:


> channeling nicole richie today


Very cool!


----------



## LAltiero85

Noukster said:


> Sweater: H&M
> Pants: H&M
> Heels: Primark
> Necklace: Mijnnaamketting.nl
> 8% Kortingcode:*Noukster*
> Bracelet: Claire's
> Ring: Lucardi
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


Wow! So classic!


----------



## LAltiero85

PrincessBal said:


> Here is my outfit for today - it was actually pretty warm today and I was fine with just the blazer! Crazy for February!


Love your style! Gorgeous photo btw!


----------



## Coco de Mer

I love your outfit..


----------



## Sparklybags

I've never posted in this thread but I love looking at all your fabulous outfits!! So I thought i'd share some of mine


----------



## pquiles

Noukster said:


> Cardigan: H&M
> Blouse: Zara
> Pants: H&M
> Necklaces: Primark
> 
> http://nouksterinthecity.blogspot.com/


 
I love your style.


----------



## Needanotherbag

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Faux fur collar blazer



Love love love this look!  What denim brand are you wearing? The flare is perfection.


----------



## gnatty8

Happy Friday ladies, this was me today:










Smile:


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> Haha yes he is that, it always helps that i drop hints like bombshells
> 
> And thankyou again for your sweet words
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab, LOVE that leather jacket, very sexy





thanks..


----------



## ElephanyGirl




----------



## Rubypout

Yesterdays nod to McQ


----------



## Rubypout

Love the shoes *gnatty*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather skirt


----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Zara
Chino's: H&M
Riem: Primark
Sieraden: Primark
Heels: xxx posting in English only


----------



## gnatty8

Sparklybags said:


> I've never posted in this thread but I love looking at all your fabulous outfits!! So I thought i'd share some of mine



These are all really nice.. I like that shirt/blouse hanging on the door in the top picture..


----------



## PrincessBal

I know its a bit dark, but here is what I wore today: 






Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Sparklybags

gnatty8 said:


> These are all really nice.. I like that shirt/blouse hanging on the door in the top picture..


 
Thanks  If you mean the studded one, I made it myself!


----------



## Prada_Princess

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather skirt



The outfit is fabulous particularly the leather skirt - gorgeous!


----------



## gnatty8

Rubypout said:


> Love the shoes *gnatty*



Thanks!!




Sparklybags said:


> Thanks  If you mean the studded one, I made it myself!



Wow, I'm impressed..


----------



## MissPrincess88

PrincessBal said:


> I know its a bit dark, but here is what I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone!


 

Cute outfit, I love the flats! And this is such a great picture. The color of the sky is amazing.


----------



## bijou

An outfit from last week.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

^^^
Love the flats! They're a nice burst of color in your monochromatic theme


----------



## platinum_girly

bijou said:


> An outfit from last week.


 

Love it! Very Nicole richie


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*CrazyBeautiful*,
cool jacket and cute wedges!


----------



## Noukster

Shirt: zalando.nl
Pants: h&m
Scarf: primark
Broche: from my grandma
Ring: Primark 
Wedges: New Look

xx


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*platinum_girly*, love the dress!


----------



## Laurie8504

Noukster said:


> Shirt: zalando.nl
> Pants: h&m
> Scarf: primark
> Broche: from my grandma
> Ring: Primark
> Wedges: New Look
> 
> www.nouksterinthecity.com



Cute wedges!  I love the scarf too.

*Platinum*, that's an adorable dress!  I wish i was warm enough for that here


----------



## platinum_girly

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *platinum_girly*, love the dress!


 
Thankyou, it is so cute and girly, love it!



Laurie8504 said:


> *Platinum*, that's an adorable dress! I wish i was warm enough for that here


It totally is, and funnily enough it is raining here right now, haha


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Wore this Black Halo cowl halter dress + cardigan for me and BF's anniv night yesterday. Raoul wedges, vintage gold watch + bracelets (were my mom's), also carried a little sequined clutch that I forgot to take pictures of


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Platinum - You look great!! Love how you accessorized the dress!!

Longshanks - That dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou babe


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Thank you, *CuTe_ClAsSy*! Found it on eBay for quite a bargain


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Quilted Leather Shorts


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You have the most KILLER shoe collection!!


----------



## *want it all*

Only went back the last couple of pages, but *Sparklybags*, I hope you contribute more outfit pics!    That's so cool you can sew, too!   I have to send everything out (even simple hems, LOL).  

*Capt_Longshanks*:  Happy Anniv, you look fab!  

*platinum_girly*: What a pretty, feminine ensemble!  Did you cover yourself up in a big, warm coat, or is England having wonky weather?  

Here's my outfit from girls' night out...dunno if you can see it too clearly, but that speck which is poking out from the skirt is actually the zipper head, LOL:


----------



## .jourdyn.

Noukster said:


> Shirt: zalando.nl
> Pants: h&m
> Scarf: primark
> Broche: from my grandma
> Ring: Primark
> Wedges: New Look
> 
> www.nouksterinthecity.com



Love your outfit, very cute!

*platinum_girly* - super cute dress


----------



## hugable

Want it all, fun edgy type of outfit!    The zipper detail in the front is very cool!

Platinum, yes the dress works on  you very well and makes me long for spring.

Bijou, nice presentation of outfit items!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*: What a pretty, feminine ensemble! Did you cover yourself up in a big, warm coat, or is England having wonky weather?
> 
> Here's my outfit from girls' night out...dunno if you can see it too clearly, but that speck which is poking out from the skirt is actually the zipper head, LOL:


 
Haha the weather is a bit crazed at the minute, it will be fine and warm one minute and then pouring down with rain the next 
Luckily where i live it is a small town and everything is super close together so no walking or being outside for too long involved, so i just wear pretty much what i want and pay no heed to the weather conditions 
Love your GNO outfit, the booties are super cute teamed with those knee socks, i have a thing for knee highs at the minute 



.jourdyn. said:


> *platinum_girly* - super cute dress


 
Thankyou 



hugable said:


> Platinum, yes the dress works on you very well and makes me long for spring.


 
I pretty much am already wearing my spring outfits, i am so over winter now so rebel against it by getting into spring attire already


----------



## merekat703

DH took me shopping this weekend. 

Juicy Couture Zip-up
Rock & Republic jeans
Tory Burch shoes
LV bag & Tiffany jewelry


----------



## merekat703

platinum_girly, LOVE the shoes and dress!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gnatty8

It was a great day to take my Triumph Bonneville out to keep the battery charged. I wore this:


----------



## aliwishesbear

i wore this for valentines day dinner on sat (celebrated early).  what is everyone else wearing for valentines day?


----------



## Noukster

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY






Dress: Primark
Panty: New Look
Heels: Primark
Jewelry: Primark
Bag: Duifhuizen


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy Valentine's day everyone!


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy Valentine's day beauties


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Over the knee wedge boots


----------



## Sparklybags

I love all your outfits Noukster!!!


----------



## coco5

Ralph Lauren shirt,
Enzo Angiolini boots,
Sac cartable Comptoir des Cotonniers.


----------



## Perfect Day

aliwishesbear said:


> i wore this for valentines day dinner on sat (celebrated early).  what is everyone else wearing for valentines day?



All gorgeous IMO but this outfit stands out for me - such style.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Over the knee wedge boots



Your hair looks so pretty in these pictures!


----------



## sneezz

Not really my outfit for today..well the bottom half of me is lol.  Here I am today trying on an Anthropologie top.






Anthro taking turns top by Lil
Jeggins by Jalate from NR
SW 50/50 boots


----------



## merekat703

Lapis Dress I got for $1.00


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look great!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

merekat703 said:


> Lapis Dress I got for $1.00



Cute ..I like how you styled it with the wide belt and strappy shoes


----------



## jingga18

Hi all.. i'm a newbie. first post in this thread... This is my typical work outfit.

Jacket - no brand
top - Supre
necklace - cheapo from a market in Ubud, Bali
Jeans - Zara TRF
clogs - Diana Ferrari


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look great!!


----------



## gnatty8

Platinum Girly, those are cool aviators, I like.. They look great on you.


----------



## merekat703

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look great!


 Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute ..I like how you styled it with the wide belt and strappy shoes


 
Thanks! Without the belt I felt it made me look fat lol


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Delurking to post mine! I'm channeling Emma Pillsbury from Glee


----------



## jingga18

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Delurking to post mine! I'm channeling Emma Pillsbury from Glee



Your whole look is very Emma! Especially the blue skinny belt and cute bee brooch . I can never pull this look off like you...


----------



## lilobubbletea

platinum_girly said:


> Happy Valentine's day beauties



love love love this! The hair, the accessories, the outfit. I am in


----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> Platinum Girly, those are cool aviators, I like.. They look great on you.


 


lilobubbletea said:


> love love love this! The hair, the accessories, the outfit. I am in


 
Thankyou, you are both too cute 

PS- the aviators are hubbys (but i keep borrowing them and oops, forget to give them back, haha)


----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Vero Moda
Pants: H&M
Watch: Michael Kors
Ring: Primark
Belt: Primark

Heels: can't remember


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I always love your collages!
Hope everyone had a fantastic Valentine's day!
Here's what I wore:


----------



## Laurie8504

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Delurking to post mine! I'm channeling Emma Pillsbury from Glee



Love this, you are so cute!  I feel like this outfit really says a lot about your personality.


----------



## Laurie8504

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I always love your collages!
> Hope everyone had a fantastic Valentine's day!
> Here's what I wore:



Hey....I didn't know Khloe Kardashian was on tpf 
You look great!


----------



## Laurie8504

gnatty8 said:


> It was a great day to take my Triumph Bonneville out to keep the battery charged. I wore this:



I can totally picture you driving your Bonneville in this outfit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Noukster*: Love your v-day outfit!  You look just like a 


*PrincessBal*, If you don't mind my asking, what city are you in your photo?   Very chic!


----------



## Nat

Hi, this thread is now archived due to length. Please continue here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-of-the-day-662875.html


----------

